#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-17
<didrocks> popey: hey, when will the new unity version released?
<didrocks> popey: remember that Thursday is beta2 freeze, we need to upload the whole stack and have all UIFe/FFe sorted
<didrocks> popey: I would suggest making the release tomorrow so that we have enough time before thursday
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: ^
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: FYI as I think you are really interesting in ubuntu releases :)
<didrocks> and unity ones :p
<popey> didrocks, if we can find someone to help Mirv with the session migration issue..?
 * popey is chasing down FFe/UIFe
<didrocks> popey: I gave him some new guidances on debugging
<didrocks> popey: sorry, already crowded with the +1 team, desktop team bug tracking for features and bugs, session management and helping you guys
<didrocks> popey: I can't add a new task to myself to help you debugging something that started 2 weeks ago and still no resolution
<popey> I wasn't suggesting you do it
 * didrocks returns on the evolution stack NBS
<didrocks> popey: FYI, doing the indicator backports so that you can concentrate on the release
<popey> k
<didrocks> popey: on the rls-q-incoming, as told the other days, there are some components that are PS related, like account-plugins
<didrocks> popey: can you 1. sort them, and 2. talk to skaet to know how to have the right team subscribed?
<didrocks> thanks
 * popey looks
<popey> didrocks, what's your expectation of "sort them"
<didrocks> popey: migrate them to the rls-q-tracking or rls-q-notfixing
<didrocks> as you are supposed to do for the "dx" components on the same page
<popey> ah ok
<didrocks> popey: still need in the future to be in right set I guess
<didrocks> popey: can you get skaet migrating that one + evolution-indicator
<didrocks> (that's the 2 I spotted right now)
<popey> yup yup
<didrocks> thx :)
<tsdgeos> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> tsdgeos, pong
<kenvandine> make
<kenvandine> whoops
<tsdgeos> kenvandine: :D
<tsdgeos> kenvandine: was speaking with agateau (that says hi) and saw you seem to be the distro packager of overlay-scrollbar/ayatana-scrollbar, i have this patch https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ayatana-scrollbar/qt_no_overlay_scrollbar/+merge/124697 are you the person to review it or Cimi is a better candidate?
<kenvandine> cimi
<kenvandine> but i would love to look at it :)
<tsdgeos> kenvandine: well, the patch is there, it's quite small, doesn't mean it hasn't taken almost all my day to create
<davidcalle> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey davidcalle
<davidcalle> didrocks, I've a new photos lens release, which depends on icons in the big Unity UIFE, do you think it's ok to land it before the new Unity, even if it breaks a few icons in the lens for a day or two?
<davidcalle> didrocks, knowing that it doesn't affect the look of the lens : I was providing these icons in the package, now, it's Unity that provides them.
<didrocks> davidcalle: is the UIFe accepted?
<davidcalle> didrocks, hmm, good point, it's not. I thought it was, as all the Unity & other lenses branches are being merged today.
<davidcalle> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> davidcalle: so, as soon as it's accepted, no worry to upload it :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: yw ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-18
<tjaalton> duflu: hey, about bug 927168, should I send it upstream to the mesa guys, or is it a compiz bug?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 927168 in Compiz "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in memmove() from drisw_update_tex_buffer() from dri_set_tex_buffer2() from drisw_bind_tex_image() from __glXBindTexImageEXT() from TfpTexture::enable() from enableFragmentOperationsAndDrawGeometry()" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927168
<duflu> tjaalton: Still not 100% but seems very likely a compiz bug. I just approved a potential compiz fix
<tjaalton> duflu: oh cool, I could give it a try as well, easy to reproduce :)
<jibel> om26er_, about bug 1052345, I don't have unity-window-decorator running but gtk-window-decorator. Is it the process I should kill ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1052345 in unity (Ubuntu) "Windows operations in Unity become sluggish after a few days of usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1052345
<om26er_> jibel, yeah, sorry that was meant to be gtk-window-decorator
<om26er_> there is a leak in gtk-window-decorator so i thought your issue maybe the same
<jibel> om26er_, np, I commented on the report. The desktop is more responsive again.
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> do we have some docs for how to "integrate a program into the HUD"?
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2012/09/ubuntu-dev-hangouts/#comment-653338925
<didrocks> popey: FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/shotwell/+bug/1052375
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1052375 in unity-scope-gdocs (Ubuntu) "The g-c-c interface doesn't support i18n" [Undecided,New]
 * popey clicks
<didrocks> popey: it's just a FYI, I just spent some time to sort that out between the different team
<popey> thanks
<didrocks> popey: do you have a status on compiz release/migration?
<didrocks> popey: also, I think it will be good to backport latest commits from compiz as distro cherry-picks
<popey> didrocks, ted kindly had a deep look at the migration issue, and identified some interesting stuff but not a conclusion, he's offered to look further
<popey> didrocks, I agree..
<popey> ^ Mirv :)
<didrocks> popey: thanks!
<Mirv> I've already cherry-picked the two additional compiz bug fixes that are targeted to beta-2. PPA (and packaging url) at https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/+archive/compiz-quantal-testing2
<Mirv> or the other compiz bug fix is to a bug fix in unity that is targeted to beta-2, so essentially needed
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent!
<didrocks> Mirv: so rev 377 and rev 3376 are in?
<didrocks> Mirv: I think rev 3374 is interesting as well
<didrocks> so maybe better to merge tip on top of your content?
<popey> thanks Mirv
<Mirv> 3372 and 3376. tip would be nice, but as usual creates a risk of detecting late regressions when testing everything at once, and then we might miss beta 2 if we end into a loop of finding new bugs, trying to get them fixed etc, while 0.9.8.2 + cherry-picks have already been successfully tested
<Mirv> there'll always be time for 0.9.8.4
<Mirv> (3368 and 3373 are also in the packaging branch)
<didrocks> Mirv: rev 3376 is fixing a critical bug for beta2
<didrocks> Mirv: so we need at least this one
<Mirv> yep, it's in, although apparently needs more than just that commit
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, I'll let you decipher this :)
<duflu> Mirv: You mean 3374, not 3373?
<duflu> 3374 is getting lots of duplicate crash reports
<Mirv> no, 3373 since it prevents unity from building.
<Mirv> 3374 can be picked up as well
<Mirv> I'm going the "tip" route...
<didrocks> Mirv: sounds safe to me
<didrocks> popey: Mirv: any news from ted on the migration?
<didrocks> popey: Mirv: I think we won't have time to deal with those with tomorrow's release, so better to have that tackled before
<popey> didrocks, sorry, was afk. just catching up
<popey> didrocks, no movement yet
 * popey hugs tedg 
 * didrocks starts to be concerned
<didrocks> really concerned
<popey> not sure who else we can recruit/press-gang into helping tbh
<didrocks> not sure, everyone is really busy…
<didrocks> tedg: no time for that?
<didrocks> popey: you have 4 people in your team, nobody can help Mirv? seems blocking on a transitional issue for 2 weeks shouldn't happen
<popey> I am reaching out to tedg because he seems to have the knowledge to help. others do not.
<tedg> didrocks, Yeah, unfortunately I end up in meetings :-)
<didrocks> tedg: tell that your mic is broken dude! :-)
<tedg> didrocks, Heh
<didrocks> tedg: did you find anything yesterday?
<tedg> didrocks, BTW, why is this a blocker?  Can we just say "eh, new configuration, you get defaults"?
<didrocks> tedg: I didn't test is on my machine, so can't really tell
<tedg> didrocks, There's some oddities, but I haven't found a final "this is what it is"
<didrocks> tedg: well, gold rule is to keep user config
<didrocks> tedg: like, if they tweak switching ws
<didrocks> and it's reset to the default
<tedg> didrocks, It seems the writer is going later than we'd like.
<didrocks> this shows a bad quality product
<tedg> didrocks, Sure, and we wouldn't touch their old config :-)
<didrocks> well, we do with the gconf -> gsettings transition :)
<tedg> didrocks, It seems like a "nice to have" and a "should do" but not a blocker.
<didrocks> tedg: so, at worst, the user has the default config?
<tedg> didrocks, Yes
<didrocks> tedg: no binary corruption of the gsettings blob?
<didrocks> like if there is a writing and a revert
<didrocks> (this is what happens, right?)
<tedg> It seems like there is a write and a revert, but the revert goes back to the default value.
<tedg> I haven't seen any corruption, but I'd double check with Mirv to be sure he hasn't.
<Mirv> no, I haven't seen any corruptions at any point
<didrocks> well, ok, I think at this point we can keep as it is then
<didrocks> let's keep the migration script
<didrocks> tedg: did you talk to desrt?
<didrocks> tedg: maybe he would have some inputs
<didrocks> as it's clearly a dconf issue :)
<tedg> didrocks, I asked him a couple of questions, but haven't pulled him in completely :-)
<tedg> It is a bit odd that the gsettings migration tool doesn't force a sync, but I added that and it didn't help.
<tedg> Well, it didn't solve it.
<didrocks> tedg: you can tell him that you have so many "desrt" files and path on your system that he has to do the support now :p
<tedg> I blame him for every bug in GTK+
<didrocks> oh gsettings-data-convert doesn't force a sync?
<didrocks> tedg: you sure probably do :)
<tedg> didrocks, Nope.  I've got a patch, but it didn't solve this problem.
<tedg> Not sure if we should add it just because it makes sense though.
<didrocks> tedg: probably, well, no hurry though
<didrocks> tedg: if you can get more info at some not that crazy time point from desrt, I would be interesting
<didrocks> tedg: thanks for checking
<didrocks> Mirv: popey: so I think we can go on, with the migration, as we are
<didrocks> Mirv: popey: let's forget about the corner case, we will be blame, but seeing the unity release coming…
<Mirv> ok. the new compiz snapshot packaging branch is at lp:~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/quantal/compiz/ubuntu.0982bzr3377
<Mirv> it's a shame it can't be released without a unity rebuild which cannot be done without updating unity and libunity...
<didrocks> Mirv: libunity as well?
<didrocks> Mirv: unity is because of at-spi2, right?
<didrocks> but libunity?
<Mirv> didrocks: the unity version that brings at-spi2 (if not cherry-picking) happens to also require newer libunity
<didrocks> Mirv: can we cherry-pick the unity at-spi2 commit only?
<Mirv> didrocks: we could, although then that combo should be also tested
<Mirv> and the whole stack will need testing tomorrow as well
<Mirv> I can prepare such a PPA anyway which has compiz + unity 6.4+at-spi2
<didrocks> Mirv: no need I guess, if we are confident that the whole stack would be ready by tomorrow
<didrocks> Mirv: how many additional commit is compiz trunk?
<didrocks> Mirv: compared to latest tests
<Mirv> didrocks: well I'll prepare. I'm not 100% confident of all of this, but I tend to be on the cautious side. 14 commits since latest was tested.
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, 14 is a lot
<Mirv> at least I'll check if unity 6.4 + a11n cherry-pick + latest compiz would be one functional combination
<didrocks> Mirv: so, let's get one stack tested
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> thanks Mirv
<Mirv> no prob
<conscioususer> mpt: have some minutes to talk about https://bugs.launchpad.net/dbusmenu/+bug/541472?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 541472 in libindicator "Menu icons should not be 16x16 px" [Low,Confirmed]
<mpt> conscioususer, hey! I'm in a meeting, but in about 30 min
<conscioususer> mpt: ok, I'll stay around
<Mirv> ok unity 6.4 + a11n cherry-pick alone was not successful unfortunately https://launchpadlibrarian.net/116530817/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.unity_6.4.0-0ubuntu7~test1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mpt> conscioususer, yo
<conscioususer> mpt: hi
<conscioususer> mpt: hope the meeting went well :)
<mpt> no comment
<mpt> but seriously, it was good
<conscioususer> ah, you got me worried for a moment there
<conscioususer> so, icons!
<conscioususer> if I understood correctly, you guys want to invest in auto-resizing according to font size?
<conscioususer> mpt: how would the approach to scaling be, considering there is a set of discrete sizes?
<mpt> conscioususer, I don't know, but I imagine it would be choosing the nearest discrete size up to a certain level, and thence scaling the scalable/largest
<mpt> So graphed, like a staircase followed by a ramp
<conscioususer> mpt: the nearest *larger* than the font, I suppose
<mpt> I don't know
<conscioususer> mpt: hmm, or maybe the smaller one, so it's aesthetically better to keep all items with the same height
<mpt> maybe
<conscioususer> mpt: anyway, IIRC one problem with your proposal on the report is that changing the constant (supposing that is even possible) will not auto-update the icons
<conscioususer> mpt: I think the size is read when the pixbuf is read, and never again
<mpt> conscioususer, could you comment about that in the bug report? I don't really know what a pixbuf is. :-)
<conscioususer> mpt: will do
<mpt> thanks!
<conscioususer> mpt: the GNOME HIG (leaving aside the fact that it needs a new version) simply says "menu icons should be 16x16" and leaves it at that http://developer.gnome.org/hig-book/3.5/icons-types.html.en
<conscioususer> mpt: so I'm not sure what is the position of GNOME/GTK devs on this
<conscioususer> mpt: but leaves me pessimistic as to how easy it will be to reach the goal
<mpt> conscioususer, desrt is going to report it upstream for starters
<conscioususer> mpt: current version of polly resizes icons, but I use exact sizes instead of restricting itself to the discrete ones... that ended up in blurring disaster, won't keep that for the gtk3 port
<mpt> What do you mean by "instead"? The discrete sizes are exact sizes, no?
<conscioususer> mpt: I meant I don't necessarily choose one of the discrete ones... so it's possible to have 20x20, 21x21, 23x23, 25x25, etc.
<conscioususer> mpt: wrote on the report
<mpt> thanks
<njin> Hallo, this is my live session of quantal today build amd64, running on amd2800+, 1,6 GHz, 2Gram, Geforce 6100 onboard, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bC-9OZmI4XI&feature=youtu.be
<njin> is this compiz, unity, gtk or whatelse ?
<njin> this machine before was working well on 2D, not fast but working.
<njin> before I mean 12.04
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-19
<njin>  Hallo, I got this error with the new ppa of timo-rjynki/prerelease: Sep 19 10:24:31 quantic kernel: [ 4810.118013] compiz[2138]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f8cfe2e8f26 sp 00007fff216a4500 error 4 in libexpo.so (deleted)[7f8cfe2d1000+30000]
<njin> on two pc launcher and panel not presents, but only one log this error
<njin> Mirv:^^
<Mirv> njin: that PPA is certainly not suitable for use at the moment. as it says in description, "current scope: random testing"
<Mirv> more precisely, it lacks a unity rebuild against that compiz that is in there
<njin> ok, thanks
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so ted said yesterday you were leaning towards a solution with an envvar for the qt+ayatana scrollbars? Need help? want me to discard my other review?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am not working on that bug, I thought ted's team was
<tsdgeos> i'm ted team
<tsdgeos> that's why i already created 2 patches for it
<tsdgeos> if you don't like the 2nd and want a different solution i need you or someone else to comment on it
<tsdgeos> anyway i'll ping ted when he wakes up
<bobweaver> Hello there I am trying to write a program that sites in the dash that uses a Database to gather info. Everything is working but. It can not get pictures says that Privoxy is blocking it. How do I stop this from happening ?
<bobweaver> s|sites|sit's
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/228987
<bobweaver> that is the error that the applications windows is telling me that it is
<bobweaver> Privoxy
<bobweaver> same reason I think that I can not use my hulu scope that I made
<bobweaver> gets blocked
<bobweaver> by anonymous proxys
<Mirv> njin: btw, now there'd be somewhat more suitable for testing PPAs available. see top description of https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/+archive/compiz-quantal-testing2 (2 PPA:s are needed)
<njin> Mirv: thanks asap I will test it
<bernie> that's funny: today ccsm refuses to parse "<Super>Left" for a key binding
<bernie> i'm pretty sure it was working fine yesterday
<bobweaver> bernie,  yeah I have noticed some strange things also. Like if you have a window like xchat and you minimize it you can not get to the dash or anything untill you un-minimize the main window xchat in this case
<bobweaver> even worse is that if you press the super button it does nothing then when maxing main window the dash appears
<bobweaver> annoying !
<bobweaver> see http://imagebin.org/228997     see how xchat has a triangle on the right hand side of the dash. that just flickers like crazy and the quicklists are not matching up meaning that you hover over xchat (like in the picture) and the icon below shows the quick list LOL
<bernie> bobweaver: i just tried minimixing xchat and nothing weird happened
<bobweaver> bernie,  xchat was just a example
<bobweaver> min everything that is open
<bobweaver> then try to open dash.
<bobweaver> are you useing stagging ppa ?
<bernie> bobweaver: no, precise-proposed (5.16.0-0ubuntu1)
<bobweaver> that could be why
<bobweaver> yeah I am on 12.10 with the stagging ppa
<bobweaver> the real troubles that I am having today are privoxy
<bobweaver> it is making me real mad
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/228987
<bernie> unity-2d?
<bobweaver> all I want to do is to grab images anachronistically and display on the screen
<bobweaver> correct
<bobweaver> I am making a new unity
<bobweaver> Unity-CE
<bobweaver> for ubuntu christian edition
<bobweaver> the images and stuff are for pernetal warninngs and info about tv shows
<bobweaver> so That way parents can check programs from the dash get all the info they need and then de-side if there going to allow it on there TV
<bobweaver> ties in with the browser also that I have added to Unity-CE
<bobweaver> and the maps and the bible study software and the weather plugin
<bobweaver> I would love to make for Unity 3d But No One will give me a straight answer on how to use something like XMLListModel In NUX
<bobweaver> I think that there is nothing like that that is why I can not get answer
<bobweaver> I just dont think that most people get that there are way way way more options with QT unless NUX and Unity makes it own stuff that I am un-aware of
<bobweaver> that is most likely it
<bernie> oh, i never heard of it before
<bobweaver> Like take the previews for example
<bobweaver> they are nice and I have looked though the code over and over again but lets face it
<bobweaver> My previews that I made (will post video have to find )
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfrm117Ukr0      0:50  seconds into the video
<davidcalle> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> davidcalle, hey
<davidcalle> kenvandine, I know that you are very busy, but could I add a Photos lens release to your list? Bug fix only, no FFe/UIFe.
<kenvandine> davidcalle, sure
<davidcalle> kenvandine, cool, making the release in two minutes then, thanks!
<bobweaver> Listen now I'm talking I've been here for weeks Waiting in this growing crowd Staring at my feet, The world around me's turning .I'm just standing still ,The time has come for changes, Do something or I will ,I"m a feather in a storm, I'm a raindrop in the sea ,If I don't get enough of you , I'm a lighter shade of me ,Sisters, brothers all around you There's a devil in the crowd Meet his eye and it's the end of time If you're praying d
<bobweaver> on't be loud, It's crowded in the lowland But the fools stay on the hill ,You control us now ,You have the reins ,Do something or we will ,So show us why we came here ,Before we lay on the ground Give it to us loud and clear ,Make the devil turn around
<bobweaver> sorry wrong channel well wrong program sorry again
<bobweaver> no alt-tab atm again I am sorry
<davidcalle> kenvandine, unity-lens-photos 0.6 is out, distro as 0.4. High prio bugs in 0.5 (cpu eating, .pot fixes), misc things in 0.6. I've ditched the Unity icon path changes for now, I'll wait for them to actually land.
<davidcalle> as/has
<kenvandine> ok
<davidcalle> kenvandine, and... thanks again, any help needed on webapps, boring stuff I could help with?
<kenvandine> i wish :/
<kenvandine> thx though
<davidcalle> Ok :/
<bobweaver> Check out Unity's awesome app's lens   http://imagebin.org/229012
<bobweaver> also like that for files
<bobweaver> home
<bobweaver> and mythtv scope something major is going on
<bobweaver> ?
<davidcalle> bobweaver, 12.10? Any particular PPA?
<bobweaver> I had to launch my irc client via terminal
<bobweaver> yeah staging
<bobweaver> and yes 12.10
<bobweaver> alt-tab no workie and well launcher no workie either
<bobweaver> launchs app but then dosent relize that it is launched so I can not min widow or I can never get it back
<davidcalle> bobweaver, I add that last week. You can try two things : sudo add-apt ppa:unity-team/staging-future (it's a staging PPA even less stable), or downgrading every package provided by staging to the distro version.
<davidcalle> I had that*
<davidcalle> sudo add-apt-repository*
<bobweaver> cool Thanks ! I will try
<davidcalle> bobweaver, no problem :)
<bobweaver> davidcalle,  do you know if there is anything like XMLListModel in NUX ?
<bobweaver> like for asynchronism api loading
<davidcalle> bobweaver, I've never used Nux directly, you should ask andyrock
<bobweaver> thanks again davidcalle
<kenvandine> davidcalle, uploaded
<bobweaver> dang it seems that all lens and or scopes that have a dbus path that is either org or net are not working also
<andyrock> davidcalle, what's up?
<bobweaver> hello andyrock  I am joseph well that is my real name I was asking david if NUX has anything like qt-quicks  XMLListMoadel
<andyrock> bobweaver, i think not
<bobweaver> Ouch !
<andyrock> bobweaver, why do you need it?
<bobweaver> it is used to connect to api's and parse data and print to screen
<bobweaver> because I want to make cool unity dash programs
<bobweaver> was able to do it in unity 2d but not know
<bobweaver> now *
<bobweaver> http://doc.qt.digia.com/4.7-snapshot/qml-xmllistmodel.html   that is what I am talking about
<bobweaver> so that Like I can make fake lens that are wrote into the dash itself
<bobweaver> like google maps
<bobweaver> weather underground   ,  tv ratings (using the tvdb and tmdb ) ect
<bobweaver> It can directly render asyncornisticly  , sorry about spelling
<bobweaver> a good example is in one of my you tube videos
<bobweaver> so like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMgQpS8F6_o    if you watch that you will see that the weather and also the maps are using XMLListModel
<bobweaver> also the previews and data that it is getting that is all live
<andyrock> bobweaver, i don't think we have something like that in nux sorry
<bobweaver> dang maybe we or something like that can talk more about this @ UDS ?
<bobweaver> Like writing are own XMLListModel
<bobweaver> I am 8 out of 10 with C++
<bobweaver> I think that I could do it but would take me a minute and I am not v.happy at all with the progessions of Unity atp meaning I spent 20 + hours making unity have the same old framework that Unity-2d had then the next went to push and everything had been changed so much that My code would not even work
<bobweaver> For the TV ^^
<bobweaver> Like makeing StandaloneSimpleLauncher
<bobweaver> or a couple new StandaloneRenderCoverFlow.{cpp,h}
<bobweaver> ect
<bobweaver> Time to reboot
<bobweaver> barghh how is putting isspace in xorg !
<bobweaver> int are not strings
<amirrabie> hi
<amirrabie> I nedd some help in pidgin..how i can add ymail account?
<amirrabie> ????
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-20
<jbicha> bummer, Unity from the staging PPA is pretty broken
<Mirv> and PPA:s being updated again (https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/+archive/uantal-compiz-unity-testing2)
<Mirv> jbicha: staging is currently not useful because of the rush going, current tested stuff can be found in the above PPA and its friend mentioned in the description
<Mirv> first of all there was lp:unity where the work was done instead of lp:unity/6.0 that staging tracks, and then merges were disabled to speed up pushing, and finally lp:unity was pushed to lp:unity/6.0. staging will start to update normally again after today's rush
<Mirv> PPA updated with latest unity build
<jokerdino> hey devs, is the trash supposed to be labelled rubbish bin or trash?
<jokerdino> the launcher tooltip says rubbish bin while the overlay is trash
<Zhenech> its rubbish on en_GB and trash on en_US on other systems
<Zhenech> if that helps
<jokerdino> ah, why am i on en_GB :|
<jokerdino> thanks Zhenech
<jokerdino> will be right bacl
<Zhenech> jokerdino, it should be consistent, though
<jokerdino> apparently, i had en_AU instead of en_US.
<jokerdino> i switched it. will check back later
<jokerdino> will be back after a longer break now. thanks again
<jokerdino> Zhenech: thanks. it is now consistent.
<bobweaver> Hello there I can not get unity to build at all. I mean I can not even get past cmake ,  There are held dependencys that I can not take care of. How did you all build the unity 6.6 ? from the stagging-future ppa ?
<bobweaver> Like when I run sudo apt-get build-deps unity      that is where the errors start
<bobweaver> error with bamf  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217088/
<bobweaver> what is *na* in std::unique_ptr<na::AnimationController> animation_controller_;
<bobweaver> what is that lib ?
<Mirv> bobweaver: staging-future only has compiz/nux/unity, so you need to have staging enabled as well
<bobweaver> sweet thanks Mirv  I was able to get it
<bobweaver> it was bamf
<bobweaver> had to make sure that it was comming from the correct place
<bobweaver> IE
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install {libbamf3-0,bamfdaemon}=0.3.0-0ubuntu2
<bobweaver> then sudo apt-get build-dep unity     ran great
<bobweaver> I am building it as we talk
<bobweaver> what is GVFS and why is it Remote Monitor my system ?
<bobweaver> Is there anything else that i am missing to install a altered unity ?  cmake . -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX:PATH=/usr
<bobweaver> thanks
<bschaefer> hello, so who would I bug to get bamf and libunity-webapps rebuilt in unity-team/staging?
<bschaefer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/libunity-webapps/+bug/1053688
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1053688 in BAMF "bamfdaemon links to libunity_webapps.so but the library is named libunity-webapps.so" [Critical,Triaged]
<bschaefer> causes bamfdaemon to die, which causes a bunch of problems in unity
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-21
<bschaefer> bilal, hey, for this bug 1053188
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1053188 in unity (Ubuntu) "Menu accelerator AP test broken in Unity" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053188
<bschaefer> bilal, I think a different bug should be made to point out gcalc Menu accelerator doesn't work
<bschaefer> also Character Map doesn't have an menu accelerators :(
<bilal> bschaefer: yeah, the only ones with menu accelerators are memory-intensive applications like firefox
<bschaefer> bilal, I used gedit :)
<bschaefer> bilal, but I was thinking if we should file a bug for the calc ... or if it was intended to be that way...
<bschaefer> im guessing it was intended though
<bilal> bschaefer: it's intended
<bilal> GNOME 3.6 ditched menus in many applications
<bilal> and went for those menus that open in GS' top bar
<bilal> when you click on the application name
<bilal> and correct me if I'm wrong, but they don't have any Alt+_ accelerators either
<bschaefer> bilal, oo alright well then Ill just link my ap fix to that branch...
<bilal> yeah, that seems like the best way out
<bschaefer> bilal, yeah gcalc and character map seem to have ditched it
<bschaefer> o well, an easy fix for now...until gedit gets changed :(
<bschaefer> bilal, thanks for pointing that out...I didn't even know what menu accelerators were :)
 * bschaefer thought it was a regression
<bschaefer> accelerators is an odd term...
 * davmor2 is determined to find the limit of how many apps one can have in the launcher.........
<dubac0> Hi, In ubuntu 12.10 there is a major issue with unity, i have no menu bar intergration with the windows
<dubac0> I am therefore unable to raise, lower, or minimise new windows
<dubac0> [reed]: are you a dev?
<dubac0> (6~6)
<quequotion> hello!
<quequotion> i am still looking for help with my pet bug 1025535
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1025535 in Compiz "Unity with transparent desktop cube visible over full-screen applications" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025535
<quequotion> this bug prevents users from making the cube transparent, which causes unity to be displayed over full-screen windows (including screensavers, etc.).
<quequotion> in fact, i believe the bug is in compiz, but it does affect unity.
<quequotion> the bug is reproducible with all versions of unity and compiz since the first release of unity.
<quequotion> because the bug requires a specific compiz configuration which is not default, i believe far fewer users have noticed than the actual number affected.
<Daekdroom> Isn't the cube also a not default compiz configuration?
<quequotion> not since the implementation of "Desktop Wall"
<quequotion> ubuntu ships with "Desktop Wall" enabled by default
<quequotion> which is why i think not many people have noticed this bug
<quequotion> but i do think most, if not all, users are affected
<quequotion> transparency is also not default
 * quequotion notices that his earlier reply was poorly phrased, but intended to be in agreement
<quequotion> any ideas for bug 1025535?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1025535 in Compiz "Unity with transparent desktop cube visible over full-screen applications" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025535
<mhall119> sweet, Amazon Prime offers video streaming that works on Ubuntu, and the new Video lens shows the ones available, this is awesome
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-22
<isagalaev> Hello everyone! I have a silly question: where do I find those "unity webapps" in quantal beta? I have a regularly updated system with webapps-related packages installed but I don't see it anywhere in the UI (dash? software center? firefox?). What am I missing?
<Bacta> How can I get the dock on the bottom?
<popey> Bacta, you can't without patching unity
<Bacta> Ouch
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-23
<Laney> hey
<Laney> I'm trying to make a change to a lens
<Laney> can I somehow run it in the foreground to see debugging output on stdout?
<davidcalle> Laney, which one?
<Laney> :P
<Laney> you make me reveal my plan
<Laney> the shopping lens
<Laney> ajmitch tells me I can just run ./unity-lens-shopping
<Laney> er ./unity-shopping-daemon
<davidcalle> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity-shopping-daemon
<Laney> running it from the tree
<davidcalle> Yeah, works too
<Laney> sure does
<Laney> ta
 * ajmitch has just done that with python lenses, seemed to work ok
<Laney> woohoo
<popey> woohoo?
<Laney> something like that
<Laney> erm, my autotools changes worked first time. I thought this wasn't allowed to happen? Something's up.
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-16
<davidcalle> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> davidcalle: pong
<davidcalle> sil2100, hey, I have bugfixes on two client side scopes for saucy, what's the best way to get them into distro at this point ?
<sil2100> Bugfixes you say? I guess that once we get synced up with the daily-release, you could simply commit to trunks and we'll try releasing it in the nearest time, as we can do that for bugfixes actually
<davidcalle> sil2100, ok, I thought the daily-release was closed at this point of the cycle, since it wasn't happening.
<davidcalle> (fixes have been merged to trunk last week)
<sil2100> davidcalle: yeah... we have to fix that ;p We're in manual publishing mode and last week we were only releasing things that were necessary for the image to be green
<sil2100> And some infra problems too...
<davidcalle> sil2100, oh ok, those fixes are not super urgent, but just in case you still need to rely on manual publishing for them, its for unity-scope-audacious and u-s-guyadeque
<sil2100> davidcalle: I'll give you an update once we're after a hangout related to daily-release
<davidcalle> sil2100, thanks! Good luck ;)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, you around again?
<cwayne> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> cwayne: pong
<cwayne> mzanetti, any chance for a quick MR? mterry submitted this last week: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-wallpaper-fallback/+merge/185526
<mzanetti> cwayne: I don't see how that would change anything for you
<cwayne> mzanetti, because currently the welcome screen is hardcoded to the default background, when it should be the same as the selected background
<cwayne> as thtat matches what is default in system-settings
<mzanetti> cwayne: afaics currently the greeter has it's own settings in accountsservice
<mzanetti> cwayne: if that's not valid, it uses the same default background as the shell
<mzanetti> cwayne: all this merge does is to change it to use the current shell background image instead of the default shell background image if the accountsservice setting is not valid
<mzanetti> cwayne: which won't work any more by the end of this week
<cwayne> mzanetti, right, which i would argue is correct
<cwayne> ah
<cwayne> why wont that work by the end of this week?
<mzanetti> because the greeter will run in a different process than the shell
<mzanetti> and as a different user
<cwayne> so it won't be able to get the current shell background?
<mzanetti> no
<mzanetti> well, yes
<cwayne> mzanetti, the default setting in system-settings right now is to have the same background for both
<mzanetti> through accountsservice
<mzanetti> but that works already now
<cwayne> no it doesn't
<cwayne> i've changed the shell background, and still get the default background for greeter
<mzanetti> cwayne: what do you mean with "changed the shell background" ?
<cwayne> mzanetti, i changed the phablet users background via org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri
<mzanetti> cwayne: yeah... you changed the shell background. why do you expect the greeter background to change?
<cwayne> and i have it set to have the greeter and shell to use the same background, but now i see my new shell background, and the old default on the greeter
<cwayne> mzanetti, because of the setting "Use same background for shell and greeter"
<mzanetti> cwayne: yes. but by setting the dconf key manually you bypassed the code that keeps those in sync
<cwayne> which is selected by default
<cwayne> mzanetti, how does that make sense from a user perspective?
<cwayne> i changed the background, the greeter background should change too
<cwayne> *if* that setting is set
<cwayne> which it is, by default
<mzanetti> cwayne: it will, if you change it in the settings app
<mzanetti> but not if you manually change system configs
<mzanetti> (only half of them)
<cwayne> mzanetti, for context, this is for oem/carrier customization
<cwayne> where we're preseeding a new default background
<cwayne> this isn't just me changing the background via dconf for funsies :)
<mzanetti> cwayne: if you want the greeter background to change you need to set the greeter background setting
<mzanetti> and not the shell background setting
<cwayne> mzanetti, there's no dconf key for the greeter background setting
<cwayne> and the damn AS call for it currently doesn't work due to a polkit bug
<cwayne> mzanetti, but what i'm saying is they should always be in sync if that setting (use same background) is set
<mzanetti> cwayne: that setting in the settings app just influences the behavior of the settings app
<mzanetti> cwayne: if that is checked, the settings app writes both keys when changing the image instead of just one
<mzanetti> so the real issue is that changing AS settings is not possible because of a policy issue, right?
<cwayne> that honestly seems like a bug to me.  it's a dconf key, why would it *only* apply if it's set in an app rather than programatically?
<mzanetti> and/or that the greeter doesn't read its defaults from gsettings
<cwayne> mzanetti, yeah, those are the real issues, correct
<mzanetti> we'll need to talk to mterry when he shows up... this paritcular MR would only keep you happy for 3 days or so
<cwayne> mzanetti, fair enough, shall i ping you when he's around?
<mzanetti> ok
<cwayne> mzanetti, thanks man
<Cimi> mzanetti, which image shall I use on the phone?
<mzanetti> Cimi: ?
<Cimi> mzanetti, here everything seems to be broken
<mzanetti> I didn't flash yet today
<Cimi> mzanetti, wasn't working friday either
<Cimi> mzanetti, cdimage-touch, ubuntu-system?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I need to test unity
<mzanetti> cdimage-touch
<Cimi> mzanetti, seems like it's building… although takes ages °_°
<Cimi> mzanetti, needs a nexus 4 ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 2222: Connection refused
<Cimi> ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: read unity-phablet ml
<mzanetti> Cimi: sorry...
<mzanetti> Cimi: should have bean ubuntu-phone :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: also, if you have a very recent unity8 trunk, run_on_device -s should fix it for you
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, you got time for a re-review of the filters?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: did you fix all the stuff?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah on friday.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, update both the sdk branch and the filters.
<cwayne> mzanetti, while we're waiting on mterry, was there ever any progress on the infographic theming stuff?
<mzanetti> cwayne: I didn't do anything there
<cwayne> mzanetti, ack
<Cimi> mzanetti, you know how do I know if the application has a toolbar opened?
<Cimi> from bottombar.qml
<mzanetti> Cimi:  you don't :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: why would you need that?
<Cimi> mzanetti, for inputfilterarea on the hud
<mzanetti> Cimi: I still don't see why you would need to know if an app has a toolbar open
<mzanetti> dednick: mind doing a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/adjust-click-icon-path
<Cimi> mzanetti, because we want to create an input filter area excluding toolbar and hud button
<mzanetti> Cimi: why that?
<Cimi> mzanetti, why you care :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, is it possible? how can I make it possible?
<mzanetti> Cimi: its not possible. its a different process. you can't look into that except with something like autopilot. but we're definitely not going to use that
<Cimi> mzanetti, we need to know if the toolbar is on screen
<Cimi> mzanetti, we might need to export something
<mzanetti> Cimi: if I would understand what you want to achieve I might be able to help you... but with the information I have so far I'd say its not possible
<Cimi> mzanetti, nothing is impossible in software engineering ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, we want to keep hud button and toolbar touchable
<Cimi> mzanetti, when the hud button is on screen
<mzanetti> Cimi: while the hud is open?
<Cimi> mzanetti, but not the content of the app
<Cimi> not hud, hud button
<mzanetti> do you want that ugly hud button to stay on screen?
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> oh god. please don't
<Cimi> mzanetti, it will stay 1 second
<Cimi> mzanetti, but will be revealed only with longer swipes
<mzanetti> Cimi: I guess you need to extend the HUD interface between the apps and the shell
<mzanetti> but if an app doesn't implement any hud actions (none so far does) its not going to work
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you tell me what the Hud is supposed to be in the end?
<mzanetti> Cimi: so far it's a grey rectangle to me
<Cimi> mzanetti, it will be a bigger rectangle, with a button on left and right
<Cimi> mzanetti, to navigate back & forward
<mzanetti> Cimi: navigate what?
<Cimi> maybe, not sure now
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: doesn't compile and conflicts with trunk
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, it doesn't compile?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: upgrade your system
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I just merged trunk with the branch and didn't get any conflicts.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hmm... right... I deleted the branch, did a clean check out and the merge was fine
<dednick> mzanetti: sure
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: added some comments
<mzanetti> dednick: is dandrader at the sprint too?
<dednick> mzanetti: not that i remember
<mzanetti> dednick: I wouldn't have thought so too... but then I'm wondering why he doesn't show up...
 * mzanetti would desperately need his help
<dednick> mzanetti: it's only just past 9am for him
<dednick> maybe slept in
<mzanetti> dednick: usually he starts at 5am :D
<dednick> hehe. yeah
<mzanetti> dandrader: hi
<dandrader> mzanetti, hi
<mzanetti> dandrader: I'd need you help... you're not at the sprint, right?
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, I'm not
<dandrader> mzanetti, so, how can I help you?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I'm struggling with the MouseTouchAdapter
<mzanetti> dandrader: one sec. I'll push the branch
<mzanetti> dandrader: lp:~unity-team/unity8/split-surfaces
<mzanetti> dandrader: if you run this, you'll see that the launcher is in a separate transparent window
<dandrader> mzanetti, on the desktop, you mean
<mzanetti> dandrader: but I'm facing all sorts of input problems
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes.. trying on the desktop currently
<mzanetti> dandrader: can't even see the second window on SF. haven't tried mir yet
<mzanetti> dandrader: I get the input from both windows in both windows..
<mzanetti> dandrader: but not everything... mouse events only work in the main window
<mzanetti> dandrader: touch events in both
<mzanetti> dandrader: there is a unitywindow.cpp which registers a second MouseTouchAdapter
<mzanetti> dandrader: that's most likey the thing that triggers the isse. But now I'm not sure if we should only use one such adapter and coordinate where the touches should go, or fix the adapter to be able to register multiple ones
<dandrader> mzanetti, out of curiosity: what's the advantage of having the launcher in a separate window/surface? better animations?
<mzanetti> dandrader: being able to use Mir's capabilities on different surfaces
<mzanetti> dandrader: for example blurring windows behind the launcher
<mzanetti> dandrader: also what we do right now is a giant hack
<mzanetti> dandrader: so this would be the "proper thing"
<mzanetti> dandrader: so everything that can be painted above apps would need to get it's own surface
<mzanetti> like notifications etc
<mzanetti> I'll be off for food till the standup
<dandrader> I see
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok, I'll try out your branch and let you know
<dandrader> upgrading desktop right now
<cwayne> mterry, ping
<mterry> cwayne, hello
<cwayne> mterry, got a minute to chat with me/ mzanetti about the greeter background?
<dandrader> mzanetti, on  a first look, one obvious problem with MouseTouchAdaptor for this new multiple windows scenario is that it listens for mouse events on the QApplication, but targets injects the translated touch events to a single window
<dandrader> mzanetti, so having it intercepting mouse events on QApplication means it will intercept *all* mouse events that this application gets (regardless of the window)
<dandrader> mzanetti, so on a multiple-windows scenario it would have to filter mouse events at a QWindow level, not QApplication level
<dandrader> mzanetti, so the question now is "how" :)
<mterry> cwayne, sure...
<cwayne> mterry, mzanetti and i were discussing the greeter background earlier, and he had some concerns with your last MR
<cwayne> mzanetti, ^
<mterry> cwayne, mzanetti : I just left a comment in the MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-wallpaper-fallback/+merge/185526
<cwayne> mterry, thanks, didn't realize he'd left a comment on the MR :)
<cwayne> mterry, any idea on the status of lightdm landing?
<mterry> cwayne, no.  Still up to asac and the QA guys I believe
<asac> cwayne: what do you need lightdm for? what is that blocking?
<cwayne> asac, locale setting
<dandrader> mzanetti, I'll try out the window->installEventFilter() approach instead of the current application->installNativeEventFilter
<asac> cwayne: otherwise we cant switch locales?
<mzanetti> dandrader: cool
<mzanetti> dandrader: standup is in 3 mins. should we meet now and talk about this stuff?
<cwayne> ssweeny, ^ see asac's question about why we need lightdm
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> dednick: standup
<ssweeny> asac, i think that in order to use accountsservice to set the user's locale correctly we need it to be started in a real session by lightdm
<mzanetti> mterry: I'm not sure if really should fall back to the users setting
<mzanetti> mterry: first, that will never work anyways once we're split
<mzanetti> mterry: second. it feels wrong. the greeter should read the greeter setting, not the shell background setting
<dandrader> mzanetti, looking at it better, the correct fix is to make MouseTouchAdaptor take the window Id of the xcb event and map it to the corresponding qt window
<mterry> mzanetti, see my comment.  I'm actually more interested in the split case for this branch.  I want an easy way for system customizers to change the wallpaper used in the greeter
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah ok... sounds sane
<mterry> mzanetti, it will read the greeter setting after we split
<mterry> mzanetti, in the meantime, we'll be reading the user's setting, but that's fine, since we don't actually have a greeter user yet.  next best thing
<mzanetti> mterry: I agree with the comment... but the code does something else
<mterry> mzanetti, oh?
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> yeah... what you said in the last sentence
<dednick> mzanetti: er, sorry. got carried away with something.
<mterry> mzanetti, right.  For now, for the short term, we read user
<Saviq> dandrader, so Robert says "sure, whenever"
<Saviq> dandrader, just set up some time with him and include me if you want me
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, thanks
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, just sent you the screencast I talked about in the stand-up...
<mzanetti> mterry: anyways, if I approve that now it will break again by the end of the sprint, right?
<mterry> mzanetti, as part of merging my split branch with a trunk that contains this branch, I'll update my split branch to adjust this again
<mterry> mzanetti meaning that I'll update my split branch after this wallpaper branch lands to adjust the code for the split-world-view
<mzanetti> dandrader: any idea yet how complicated that is
<dandrader> mzanetti, working on it now. should be simple (I hope)
<mzanetti> awesome
<mzanetti> I'll do some overdue review in the meantime
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, cool will take a look.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, thx
<mhr3> Saviq, btw about the scope headers not appearing that we discussed a bit on friday - i was digging a bit more into it and it turned out that the Loader that's supposed to load the qml was never finishing
<mhr3> Saviq, and when i tried to change the Loader's async to false, it was actually able to lock up the shell completely
<mhr3> unfortunately the backtrace i got from the lock up was just some kind of WaitForSemaphore somewhere in V8
<mhr3> so yey, i'm completely clueless as to what's up with that
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, * like the other items (for example HUD) it should disappear the the launcher is opened
<nic-doffay> * right edge gesture should be disabled when opened.
<nic-doffay> Those comments. Where can I find the code that governs those features?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: shell.qml most lieky
<mzanetti> likely
<Saviq> mhr3, ugh
<Saviq> mhr3, seems fine in the image, though?
<Saviq> mhr3, that a happy coincidence or?
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, it's fine for me too in the image... hopefully it was something completely unrelated that got broken and fixed in the meantime...
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, it can do that.
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, let's see
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, you should be able to recreate what was in the video without issue.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, ok... then I'll try my luck to replicate it with ItemSelector... once I manage to get current ubuntu-ui-toolkit trunk to compile *sigh*
<Saviq> nic-doffay, MacSlow s/OptionSelector/ItemSelector/ ??
<MacSlow> Does anybody know which package I'm missing, causing this error "Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: organizer" when trying to compile lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit trunk? Thanks in advance!
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... I was told it (OptionSelector) had to be renamed to "ItemSelector"
<mhr3> nic-doffay, would you happen to know what's up with the top left edge of the icons in http://imgur.com/PYUZBfR ?
<mhr3> looks like a shader issue
<mhr3> and you're good with those :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/MouseTouchAdaptor_MultiWindow/+merge/185820
<mzanetti> dandrader: nice :) will test it
<Saviq> MacSlow, mk-build-deps -s sudo -i
<Saviq> MacSlow, apt-get install devscripts equivs first
<Saviq> MacSlow, it will create and install a "$package-build-deps" package
<ssweeny> mhr3, hey, what would be the best way to debug a scope running on the phone? i'm getting an empty dash page (not even the header) for the scope i'm trying to run
<Saviq> MacSlow, that depends on everything from Build-Depends
<Saviq> ssweeny, right, we've seen that issue last week, are you running a recent image?
<mhr3> ssweeny, do you have the latest image?
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... but I've learned already, that I was missing qtpim5-dev
<MacSlow> Saviq, compiles now
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, the package approach has the advantage that it's real easy to clean up your system again
<Saviq> MacSlow, just remove the -build-deps package and then apt-get autoremove will clean it up
<MacSlow> Saviq, true
<ssweeny> Saviq, mhr3, i just reflashed and i'm trying to deploy my scope again. i was hoping to gather debug tips while i wait :)
<mhr3> ssweeny, it's not a scope problem if you don't even see the header
<ssweeny> mhr3, ok, so i just got unlucky running into a different problem?
<mhr3> the missing header issue is a big mystery right now
<nic-doffay> mhr3, I haven't look into it.
<nic-doffay> mhr3, if the new ubuntu shape is landing it probably fixes it.
<nic-doffay> I've been told Loic is doing a lot with it.
<mhr3> nic-doffay, ok, thx for the info
<ssweeny> Saviq, mhr3, it's working now with the new image. thanks!
<mhr3> Saviq, pfew :)
<mhr3> ^
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, my current plan to expose those variables to the pageHeader is to just pass the "showing" values to Dash -> DashContent etc. Unless you're aware of some functionality the shell contains which would make life easier?
<Saviq> ssweeny, mhr3 cool
<mhr3> sil2100, any news on unity landing? we could really use the backend bits getting into the phone images
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: which variables?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, whichever ones govern the right gesture and launcher being displayed.
<nic-doffay> I haven't looked for them yet.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, launcher.shown
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, which is the right gesture mouseArea?
<sil2100> mhr3: sadly... I guess it's not planned in the nearest time ;/ Let me add those bits to the 'want to release' list and bring it up tomorrow on the landing meeting
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: no
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: oh... yes..
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: read your question the wrong way round
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, hehe
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so yes, the PageHeader gets a property which exposes it's open/close state to the outside
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: and if that == open, the right edge just doesn't do anything
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you can find an example with the HUD again
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: if the HUD is open, the right edge is disabled
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, cool. Assuming the launcher.shown would still have to be passed in though?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: no
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: when launcher.shown becomes true, you just set PageHeader.collapsed to false from the outside
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah but launcher.shown would still have to be passed into DashContent...
<mzanetti> hmm... would need to check...
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: no... I'd say it's better the other way round... expose the filterstuff.shown up until shell.qml
<mzanetti> Saviq: you agree? ^
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I agree.
<nic-doffay> It's already aliased, might as well continue the trend instead of having both directions.
<nic-doffay> If you know what I mean?
<trijntje> Hi all, I'm using unity 7.1.0+13.10.20130 on ubuntu saucy and it's incredebly slow, it takes over a full minute to open the dash. Who can help me resolve this problem?
<Saviq> mzanetti, nic-doffay yes
<mterry> cwayne, the wallpaper branch landed in trunk
<cwayne> mterry, <3  is autolanding working yet? i.e. will we see it an a later image today/
<mterry> cwayne, I don't know what the state of the QA pipeline is
<cwayne> asac, ^? (i assume you're the right one to ask?)
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk: seems to work fine :)
<asac> mterry: is lightdm in the landing sheet? you could document what features wont work because of that
<dandrader> mzanetti, of course it does! :)
<mterry> asac, I'm not familiar with the term landing sheet.  Link me?
<dandrader> mzanetti, MacSlow are those tests know to be unstable? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/826/?
<dandrader> I've two completely unrelated tests with this failure
<dandrader> s/tests/MPs
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm.. there was an issue last week that those were failing because of an upgrade of gir12-python
<mzanetti> but that was reverted so unless they re-released it, those tests should pass
<mzanetti> quite reliably
<MacSlow> dandrader, yeah... what mzanetti just said
 * dandrader pushes "rebuild" and crosses fingers :)
<mterry> pete-woods, oh, btw.  I had earlier talked with you about the need to add API to libusermetricsoutput for a "don't show private data" option.  But I realized since then that we can just set the current user to "" to do the same thing
<pete-woods> mterry: that makes sense
<mterry> Saviq, do you know what the unity8 landing sheet is?  Do you have a link?
<Saviq> mterry, no, I actually don't, and am trying to find out the process we need to follow with the "asking"
<greyback> mterry: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=1
<cwayne> asac, so if lightdm were to make it on that sheet, when could we reasonably expect it to land?
<mterry> cwayne, I'm adding to sheet now
<mterry> cwayne, out of curiosity, what are you wanting it for?
<cwayne> mterry, for the locale stuff
<cwayne> mterry, any idea what being added to the sheet translates to in terms of ETA to land?
<mterry> cwayne, added
<mterry> cwayne, no one knows
<nic-doffay> Saviq, there was a bug with the edgeEnabled variable in Stage, shall I mp in a separate branch or include it in my own?
<mzanetti> sil2100: lol... can't believe we both didn't find the alignment property int he image :D
<Saviq> pete-woods, you said you would fix HudClient to not block some time ago :D
<Saviq> nic-doffay, which bug please?
<sil2100> mzanetti: ;_; ;)
<sil2100> mzanetti: I missed that completely, which is strange because it's below the fillMode in the docs!
<pete-woods> Saviq: I never said that - I said I'd fix libusermetricsoutput, and I did :p
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I haven't filed a bug report for it.
<nic-doffay> The the right drag edge "enabled" property isn't set correctly.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the one in shell is, but the actual enabled property in Stage isn't.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, sorry both are in Stage.
<nic-doffay> rightEdgeDraggingArea.enabled wasn't set propertly by stage.rightEdgeEnabled.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just put it where you think it's best
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'll include it in my branch then. That's easiest, since no one has noticed it thus far it doesn't seem like it should land asap.
<Saviq> pete-woods, you think you could take fix that for HudClient in lp:unity8, too? :)
<pete-woods> Saviq: sadly the HudClient is not quite as nice to work on as the usermetrics one
<pete-woods> I'd be very worried about breaking it
<Saviq> :/
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, sorted your review comments.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you really sure this time? :D
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1225028 Saviq its this one
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225028 in Unity 8 "Can't launch any of the default icons on the Launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kgunn> mzanetti: ^
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, haha yeah.
<kgunn> i just flashed with ubuntu-system...and i couldn't get a failure as described
<kgunn> you guys ?
<nic-doffay> I just forgot about them ones that you rementioned today ;P
<mzanetti> kgunn: I can't find how to mark it as duplicate...
<mzanetti> kgunn: ah... got it
<mzanetti> kgunn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1225383
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225383 in Unity 8 "Launcher does not launch apps" [Critical,Invalid]
<mzanetti> kgunn: here's a description on how to get rid of it
<mzanetti> and what exactly happened
<mzanetti> mhall119: popey: ^^
 * popey wakes up
<mzanetti> :) good morning
<popey> pip pip
<mzanetti> kgunn: the thing is, if you reflash you don't run into this. only if you upgrade an existing config
<kgunn> mzanetti: thanks dude
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the right edge still behaves different than, lets say the hud
<mzanetti> or the indicators
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: now, when you trigger the right edge, you hide the filter overlay
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: but instead the right edge should be disabled wen the filter overlay is open
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the edge behavior should be the same as with all the other overlays
<ssweeny> mhr3, are we still waiting on that patch widening the scopes path to land?
<mhr3> ssweeny, yes :/
<ssweeny> mhr3, ok, just checking. i can work around it for now :)
<mhall119> mzanetti: kgunn I'm running ubuntu-system, did a full clean install early last week and have had 2 updates since
<mhall119> and I still have the issue of the launcher icons not working
<mzanetti> mhall119: yeah... the last update broke it
<mhall119> it's been there since the first ubuntu-system flashI did
<mzanetti> mhall119: here's why and how to fix it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1225383
<kgunn> mhall119: yeah...it was the "last updates" fault :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225383 in Unity 8 "Launcher does not launch apps" [Critical,Invalid]
<mhall119> mzanetti: can we fix this for everybody with another OTA update
<mhall119> ?
<mzanetti> mhall119: I'd rather not start already now to add such upgrade code paths
<mzanetti> mhall119: they will get weird enough with real releases already
<mhall119> will a phablet-flash ubuntu-system fix it, or will I have to wipe out my userdata to fix it?
<mhall119> other than using the dbus call
<mzanetti> mterry: is accountssservice stuff stored in the user data?
<mterry> mzanetti, it's stored in /var/lib/AccountsService/users
<mzanetti> mhall119: the settings app will have a button to reset the launcher to defaults afaik...
<mhall119> will have :)
<mzanetti> mterry: is that kept after a reflash?
<mzanetti> I think its wiped on a reflash
<popey> it already does mhall119
<mterry> mzanetti, I don't think so..
<popey> its right below "About phone" - "Reset Phone"
<mhall119> popey: it has a button, it doesn't work last I checked
<popey> oh.
<mzanetti> mhall119: now would be a good time to check the button again :D
<popey> just checked
<mhall119> well the button wasn't disabled, that's a good sign
<mhall119> no affects yet though, let's try a reboot
<popey> hm, did that and now my phone is stuck at the google screen
<mhall119> are there any plans to have a shutdown/reboot menu when long-pressing the power button?
<mhall119> popey: whee, fun
<popey> blimey apparmor_parser is a bit of a hog on reboot
<popey> I did as rick said on that bug and it's fixed now
<mhall119> yeah, the button did nothing
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you do a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-fix-removal-of-running-app/+merge/185878
<Saviq> kgunn, "quick hit dash"?
<kgunn> Saviq: yes!
<kgunn> we just ended coming to you
<Saviq> mhr3, any idea about bug #1225391
<ubot5> bug 1225391 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Installed Applications is blank after doing a search" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225391
<Saviq> mhr3, doesn't really feel like it's a scope issue, rather a UI one
<Saviq> and/or Unity plugin
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, it looks like the results are there, but ui decided to ignore them
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah
<tedg> Saviq, So it seems that when a scope has a URI it needs the last fallback to be URL Dispatcher.  Is that something you guys have on a TODO somewhere?
<Saviq> tedg, not sure if it's explicitly on a TODO... but I have that in my mind
<Saviq> tedg, and I'll handle that this week, ok?
<tedg> Saviq, My understanding is that it's being bumped to a higher priority than that.
<Saviq> tedg, tell https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu/qtubunturl/+merge/181752 that
<tedg> Saviq, Looks like it has enough "Q"s -- ship it!
<Saviq> tvoss__, ricmm ↑ can we have one of you look at that soonish?
<tedg> Saviq, Can it just use liburl-dispatcher instead of having to go through platform API?  Seems like it might be faster to get working...
<Saviq> tedg, it's ready in there
<tvoss__> Saviq, review is in, nothing bad, easy to fix
<Saviq> tvoss__, how about the failure? it was about the symbol not being exported?
<tedg> Saviq, Yeah, I saw the merge, but it seems to not link in the build?
<Saviq> tedg, it just needs people to care and look at it
<tvoss__> Saviq, ack, as far as I know. @tedg: might help to add #ifdef __cplusplus extern "C" {#endif to liburl dispatcher
<tedg> tvoss__, I think that Gunter did that already, no?
<tvoss__> tedg, not sure
<tedg> tvoss__, No, this one uses GLib's begin/end decls, which is that.
<tvoss__> tedg, which one, me is confused now :)
<tedg> tvoss__, I think Gunter added to upstart-app-lauch and url-dispatcher is GLib.
<tvoss__> tedg, ah ...
<tvoss__> tedg, can you add the extern C stuff?
<tedg> tvoss__, It's not needed as G_BEGIN_DECLS does that.
<tvoss__> tedg, okay
<tvoss__> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> tvoss__: pong
<Saviq> greyback, bug #1226227
<ubot5> bug 1226227 in Unity 8 "libmirserver parses arguments and fails if it's not something it understands" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226227
<Saviq> tvoss__, so, if we'd make the session persistent (class variable), no need for QSharedPointer then, right?
<tvoss__> Saviq, I would make it a shared pointer either way
<Saviq> greyback, ricmm bug #1226234
<ubot5> bug 1226234 in Unity 8 "QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1 does not work for loading the testability driver under mir" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226234
<cwayne> mhr3: ping
<cwayne> mhr3: any idea when the bits to make unity look for scopes in /custom is landing?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-17
<veebers> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> veebers: hi
<veebers> mzanetti: hey, last week I think you mentioned that you wanted to sync tonight/nowish?
<mzanetti> veebers: yeah... if that's ok for you
<mzanetti> veebers: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/88c14f801dd860966b7acae71497df586a31360e
<veebers> mzanetti: sweet, one moment moving to office
<larsu> is autolanding in unity8 failing for everyone or just my branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/lp1219057/+merge/184622
<dednick> larsu: been happening for me as well. it's pretty flaky.
<larsu> dednick: ah, good to know, thanks
<mzanetti> larsu: hmm... there seems to be some breakage
<mzanetti> larsu: as the test results for your job contains all sorts of results of the apps
<mzanetti> veebers: fyi: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/lp1219057/+merge/184622
<mzanetti> veebers: I'll ask omer/fginter to check it when they show up as it's out of working hours. but just in case you have seen this before and know whats going on already, let us know
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, is the right edge you mentioned rightEdgeDraggingArea in Stage.qml?
<nic-doffay> Because I'm setting enabled and it's not making a difference.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, if you aren't sure do you have an idea who would know a bit more? Would save me a lot of time.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I'm quite sure that's the one
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: dandrader created that stuff
<dandrader> o/
<dandrader> nic-doffay, what do you want to do?
<mzanetti> dandrader: he needs to disable the right edge drag when an overlay is open
<mzanetti> dandrader: pretty much like the HUD, or the indicators do it
<nic-doffay> dandrader, I'm busy setting enabled (line 443) in Stage.qml.
<nic-doffay> To disabled the right edge behaviour.
<nic-doffay> Doesn't seem to be affecting it.
<nic-doffay> It's printing false but the drag behaviour persists.
 * dandrader tries it out
<dandrader> (but EdgeDragArea really shouldn't do anything if enabled:false || visible::false)
<mzanetti> hmm... looking at that code I don't see anything hud or indicators related in there
<mzanetti> maybe they do it somewhere else...
<dandrader> as per DirectionalDragArea.cpp:461
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: have you tried adding your stuff in Shell.qml at line 501 ?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: that kinda looks like how the others disable that
<dandrader> nic-doffay, disabling that DragArea makes you unable to switch between apps. but it does not affect the right-edge drag behavior when Dash is on foreground (the behavior that restores the last minimized app to foreground)
<dandrader> as this is done by another DragArea
<nic-doffay> dandrader, yeah that's what I suspected.
 * dandrader searches for it
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, no I haven't will try now quickly...
<dandrader> nic-doffay, it's the DragHandle in Shell.qml:395
<nic-doffay> dandrader, spot on, ta!
<dandrader> mzanetti, I'm still getting failures in notification autopilot tests :( https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/MouseTouchAdaptor_MultiWindow/+merge/185820/comments/423184
<nic-doffay> dandrader, there still seems to be a component interfering. I've disabled both the rightEdgeDragging area in Stage.qml and the aforementioned one in Shell, however when I click that area the filters are dismissed.
<nic-doffay> Any idea what might be affecting this now?
<mzanetti> dandrader: hm... this is weird
<mzanetti> MacSlow: any idea? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/MouseTouchAdaptor_MultiWindow/+merge/185820/comments/423184
<dandrader> nic-doffay, what "filters"?
<dandrader> mzanetti, btw, that MP still needs your review :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah... I'm using it right now in my branch... functionality looks ok. still gotta read through the code
<nic-doffay> dandrader, that's something I'm working on. It's part of the PageHeader.
<nic-doffay> So it appears the PageHeader is dismissed.
<nic-doffay> When clicking that right edge once both of the respective components "enabled" properties are set to false.
<dandrader> nic-doffay, hmm, hard to say
<nic-doffay> dandrader, strange an inverseMouseArea was interfering.
<nic-doffay> once those were disabled.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, that's the last one ticked off the list then. Feel free to take another spin. Going to try get someone from #sdk to land the other branch in the mean time.
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, won't be able to land that branch atm.
<nic-doffay> Autopilot issues.
<MacSlow> mzanetti, looking
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, ok
<mzanetti> dandrader: very small nitpick comment on your merge... do you want to fix it or shall I approve as is? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/MouseTouchAdaptor_MultiWindow/+merge/185820
<dandrader> mzanetti, replied
<mzanetti> dandrader: approved
<dandrader> mzanetti, can you top-approve as well (and hope that the autolander has no issues with the autopilot tests)?
<mzanetti> sure
<dandrader> mzanetti, thanks!
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: seriuosly dude... if you tell me that you fixed all the stuff I reall do expect you to have...
<paulliu> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/movie-preview/+merge/181856
<paulliu> mhr3: please help to review. Thanks.
<mhr3> paulliu, there are still some traces of qtmultimedia
<mhr3> i suppose you want to get rid of those? :)
<mhr3> paulliu, also, `apt-get install unity-scope-video-remote` after restart you should see some online videos, try previewing them and see if things work
<paulliu> mhr3: ok.
<paulliu> mhr3: Yeah.. Let me remove those qtmultimedia stuff and try the new scope.
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think what Satoris wrote was a Qt or QML API proposition ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, rather a lower level one
<mzanetti> Saviq: it starts with ItemName {} :P
<mhr3> sil2100, ping?
<mhr3> sil2100, you know what i'm going to ask, don't you? :)
<sil2100> mhr3: yes! But fear not! We have it planned :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/split-surfaces
<sil2100> mhr3: we will try landing it... TODAY!
<sil2100> Later today
<mzanetti> Saviq: the launcher is so to say "done"
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool!
<mhr3> sil2100, awesomeness :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I won't do all the other overlays right now, or?
<mhr3> ssweeny, ^^^
<mzanetti> Saviq: better way for a) if that'll work on mir and b) if we're actually using it
<Saviq> mzanetti, answer to b) is "yes"
<ssweeny> mhr3, \0/
<bregma> latest Unity7 daily just failed because of the new xpathselect-dev package, with new features added and old features removed...  WEEKS after feature freeze
<bregma> why both having a feature fereze?
<mzanetti> Saviq: you joining the standup?
<greyback> dednick: I couldn't follow the first thing you said. Could you add it yourself?
<greyback> dednick: or write it here and I'll add it
<dednick> greyback: yeah, i'll add it
<greyback> dednick: appreciated, thanks
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, regarding your comment, the best way to sort that out would probably be to disable dash clicks.
<nic-doffay> Do you know if this is done elsewhere?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I'd say you just anchors.fill the overlay with a MouseArea doing nothing
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: also, make sure that you have read all the other comments above... I'm not happy with the way you do the launcherShown thingie
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I thought of that but it seems hacky
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: nah... having a MouseArea to "eat" clicks is a quite common thing actually
<pete-woods> MacSlow: hi - do you have a plan for when you're aiming to finish the extended snap decisions work? are we talking past the end of this week or more?
<MacSlow> pete-woods, I'll be splitting up my branches... into what's working already and the remaining parts that are still in wip (wifi-selection)...
<pete-woods> sounds like a good plan!
<MacSlow> pete-woods, so I'll put pin-entry, password and user-authentication into a MR this week...
<pete-woods> (as you can probably guess, I have pressure to get the revised network secret agent working)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, my reason for doing the launcherShown bool was to close the search popover too.
<nic-doffay> Since I figured there's no point having that open with the launcher...
<MacSlow> pete-woods, there's no security (white-list protection) yet
<pete-woods> MacSlow: awesome news :)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: its good that you close that too. still read the comment on how to do it in a better way
<MacSlow> pete-woods, I've pressure from all-sides... so welcome to the club :)
<pete-woods> MacSlow: well thanks for the info, and good luck with this stuff :)
<MacSlow> pete-woods, didn't I CC you too in my eMail earlier today...
 * MacSlow looks...
<pete-woods> I have an e-mail from yesterday, but it didn't have estimates in, unless I'm blind that is
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah but that's got nothing to do with the alias you mentioned.
<nic-doffay> It's a popover
<nic-doffay> Which is handled in PageHeader.qml
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, so it shouldn't close when the filters close.
<nic-doffay> It should be handled separately.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ah... hmm... I see.. but wait... if its a popover you can't open the launcher while its open...
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, why not?
<mzanetti> because popovers have an inversemousearea round them that closes the popover if you tap somewhere outside of it
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, so disable the launcher instead?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: no... just ignore the popup
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: that's already handled correctly
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, so you mean don't close the popup then?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the popover will close itself if you try to open the launcher
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, right cool
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you do a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-fix-removal-of-running-app/+merge/185878
<mzanetti> greyback: hey, I think we introduced another issue with the new app manager
<greyback> mzanetti: a good issue? /me hopes
<mzanetti> greyback: launching an app from the commandline seems only possible with --destkop_file_hint pointing to a desktop file located in /usr/share/applications/
<mzanetti> greyback: which kinda breaks run_on_device scripts for apps
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, pushed to the branch.
<nic-doffay> However something is interfering with the filters being dismissed.
<nic-doffay> No idea what.
<nic-doffay> Check line 455 in the diff.
<nic-doffay> This works but the filters remain on screen.
<greyback> mzanetti: ok, that's quite possible, will look now
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, wait I see, althought I'm unsure how to get around it.
<greyback> mzanetti: you got this on mir or SF? (but I'll check both to be sure)
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah... still using SF here... Mir freezes the device on starting apps here
<kgunn> MacSlow: ping
<greyback> mzanetti: I'd need to look into that too! Running app via command line on Mir causes it to freeze?
<mzanetti> greyback: no... running an app from the dash
<MacSlow> kgunn, pong
<mzanetti> greyback: changes are > 80% here that it lock up when starting an app
<mzanetti> greyback: chances...
<greyback> mzanetti: well obviously that's not right. I don't have such a high fail rate here tho. Nexus4?
<mzanetti> greyback: galaxy nexus
<greyback> mzanetti: okay. I'll flash today's image to check.
<mzanetti> greyback: I assumed you know about that and are working hard to get it fixed already. so I didn't complain
<kgunn> MacSlow: hey...so, i have a note in our delivery sheet
<mzanetti> greyback: I noticed that with yesterdays image
<kgunn> that the designers look at to test
<larsu> om26er: re bug #1226312, did you set mute the volume after restarting pulse? I can't find that in the log...
<ubot5> bug 1226312 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "[touch] Sound menu settings are overridden on second call " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226312
<kgunn> and one of the blocks next to notifications says "user can see app install animations"
<greyback> mzanetti: the main problem I see is due to focus switching, which is more a Mir issue. Most of time time, launching apps is ok for me.
<larsu> om26er: or did you have problems because indicator-sound doesn't reconnect to pulse (known bug btw ;) )
<om26er> larsu, yes I did set it to mute
<kgunn> MacSlow: i think its just a mistake....or...is there supposed to be a notification when
<kgunn> MacSlow: installing the app? (this is on touch)
<MacSlow> kgunn, never heard of that before...
<om26er> larsu, that could be the case that the sound menu didn't connect to pulse
<kgunn> MacSlow: gotta be a mistake...
<MacSlow> kgunn, that sounds like a thing happening in the launcher (on an icon there)?
<kgunn> MacSlow: i think i'm going to replace it with something like "user sees notification upon recieving a msg"
<mzanetti> greyback: could well be that it is related to focus switching
<MacSlow> kgunn, I've not seen/heard anything like that in the recent design-doc regarding that
<larsu> om26er: right. Can you try again please, but restarting indicator-sound-service after you've restarted pulse? So that the mute is definitly happening?
<om26er> larsu, you need to get a Ubuntu phone dude, "ask your manager" :)
<mzanetti> greyback: I have the feeling it freezes just when the app should become visible/usable
<larsu> om26er: I have one, but no sim in there.
<kgunn> MacSlow: yeah... i just need to replace it with a sensible user experience for notifications
<mzanetti> greyback: so not directly when clicking on the icon... more like 1.5 secs later
<larsu> om26er: do you know if I can fake phone calls somehow?
<greyback> mzanetti: indeed. Quite likely. I'm hoping focus fixes in Mir will help. But I need to gather more data to help them.
<greyback> mzanetti: just didn't want you to think we had no idea :)
<om26er> larsu, on the phones I am not sure, on the desktop that was possible
<om26er> larsu, I just tried this: restarted my phone, opened sound menu and changed to mute, made a call from another phone and there was no sound as expected but when I disconnected the call the sound menu automatically changed to unmute infront of my eyes
<kgunn> MacSlow: ...yep, someone goofed...i just revision history in google docs (super handy)
<MacSlow> kgunn, phew :)
<larsu> om26er: right, but that could still be another process chaning the mute status with pulse. The sound menu listens to that
<mzanetti> kgunn: fyi. the install app animation in the launcher doesn't match with the specs for the dash. so vesar is clarifying with design if we really need it
<larsu> om26er: and I have no clue how it could ever change the volume when a call comes in - the sound menu doesn't know about incoming calls at all
<om26er> larsu, do you think any other logs could help ?
<om26er> right
<larsu> om26er: can you send me the new log (of the process you just described, after you rebooted)
<kgunn> mzanetti: thanks for the heads up
<kgunn> mzanetti: kinda seems like overkill on phone to do launcher anim's for installs....imho
<mzanetti> kgunn: the problem is that apps are not in the launcher while they are being installed
<mzanetti> kgunn: and the dash has a button "Pin to launcher" after the installation completes.
<mzanetti> kgunn: so even if we would automatically pin each and every app (which I'm strongly against btw) we would cause a clash with the dash spec
<kgunn> mzanetti: yeah...makes sense with the "pin 2launcher" button in the dash not to just overpopulate launcher
<mzanetti> +1
<mzanetti> kgunn: I think that's where we will go. but vesa will clarify with John and Oren
<om26er> larsu, http://ubuntuone.com/6zgwQ3FbtEIUeH4G2bPwBG
<om26er> wow ubuntuone bug
<om26er> its still uploading
<om26er> larsu, http://ubuntuone.com/6zgwQ3FbtEIUeH4G2bPwBG
<om26er> ah, its the same but now its working
<vesar> mzanetti, kgunn: Yes I'm trying to sort out the design part of this. I also agree that adding the installed application to launcher is overkill. But apparently it is something that's seen very important on the desktop side.
<mzanetti> vesar: yeah... but on the desktop you don't install 50 fart apps a day
<mzanetti> luckily
<vesar> mzanetti, :) true. but we have to think about the consistency between form factors.
<mzanetti> vesar: yeah... remove that feature from the desktop too :D
<larsu> om26er: thanks, I'll have a look
<mzanetti> (just kidding)
<vesar> mzanetti, kgunn : anyway I'm +1 for getting rid of it. but there are opposing opinions.
<om26er> larsu, (Y)
<vesar> mzanetti, kgunn : apparently user's haven't found their newly installed apps on desktop. Adding it to launcher automatically and alerting when installation finished has been to solution so far.
<vesar> mzanetti, kgunn : anyway I'm on this.
<ssweeny> mhr3, hey, i have a scope that works fine on its own but it doesn't show up when made into a subscope of a master. is there anything i need to do other than move the scope file into the right subdir?
<om26er> how can I change timezones in touch_ro images ?
<mhr3> ssweeny, yes, subscopes need to conform with the master scopes
<ssweeny> mhr3, conform how exactly? :)
<mhr3> ssweeny, most importantly, their category ids need be a subset of the master's
<ssweeny> ah, ok
<ssweeny> mhr3, those are the ones laid out in the .scope files?
<mhr3> ssweeny, yes, master scopes define them in their .scope files, subscope in the code
<ssweeny> mhr3, if no categories are defined in the master does that mean no filtering or would that not show anything?
<ssweeny> (i tried removing the categories in case they were mismatched)
<ssweeny> (this is my own master scope btw)
<mhr3> ssweeny, if you didn't define any categories in the master, there's one default called "global"
<mhr3> so you need to define at least that one in the subscope
<ssweeny> ok
<om26er> bug 1226650
<om26er> anyone ?
<ubot5> bug 1226650 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Indicators contents are loaded ondemand which is not a pleasing experience" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226650
<om26er> popey, confirming bugs today ?
<om26er> :)
<ssweeny> mhr3, do i need to do anything to make a subscope always show?
<mhr3> cwayne1, no, but we were promised that later today, see above (current_time - 2h15m)
<mhr3> ssweeny, not sure what you mean
<mhr3> ssweeny, still not getting any results?
<ssweeny> mhr3, right. but i was wondering what the difference is between something like the "recently used" app scope which always shows up and the other scopes which only show when they have relevant results
<ssweeny> mhr3, i have a subscope that basically just always returns the same results. they show when the scope is loaded by itself
<mhr3> ssweeny, recent apps only show up on empty searches
<ssweeny> ok
<mhr3> so no, there isn't anything special
<mhr3> ssweeny, do you have the code in a branch somewhere?
<ssweeny> mhr3, sure. let me find it
<mhr3> ssweeny, are you testing this on the phone itself?
<mhr3> or using the desktop?
<ssweeny> mhr3, on the phone
<mhr3> ok, harder to debug :/
<mhr3> ssweeny, but you're not putting the scope to /custom yet, are you?
<ssweeny> mhr3, no this is all out of /usr/share/
<mhr3> ok
 * mhr3 waits for the branch
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti, so I'll take care of the .desktop file issues in unity-mir, ok?
<mzanetti> Saviq: fine with me
<Saviq> i.e. only supporting ones from /usr/share and not working with --desktop_file_hint from the console
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-preview-collapsing/+merge/186085
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<mzanetti> Saviq: updated the branch
<sil2100> bregma: ping
<sil2100> bschaefer: ping ;)
<bregma> sil2100, pong
<bschaefer> sil2100, hello!
<sil2100> bregma, bschaefer: so... it *seems* we have a FTBFS for unity
<bschaefer> sil2100, well thats not good!
 * bschaefer grabs truck
<bregma> sil2100, yes, a new xpathselect landed and it;s not backward compatible
<sil2100> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/150489792/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.unity_7.1.0%2B13.10.20130917-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz <- seems to fail for all archs
<bregma> we're working on a possible workaround by pinning the version in the build-depends, but it takes a while to verify
<sil2100> bregma: thanks!
<bregma> landing new features in a library after feature freeze should be grounds for burning at the stake, expecially if the old features are removed
<sil2100> bregma: uugh, how did that get past the release team? You know if they had a FFE for that?
<bregma> I have no idea
<sil2100> bregma: since if not, I guess we can force a revert
<bregma> it's only in the daily PPA right now, and a dependency of autopilot
<sil2100> grrr
<thomi> bregma: sil2100: wait, xpathselect1.4 should *not* be in saucy
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<thomi> we agreed to land that in 'T'.
<sil2100> thomi: oh! Let me check then what's up
<thomi> sil2100: thanks
<thomi> sil2100: all the autopilot 1.4.X packages are targetted at 'T' - that includes the autopiot packages, libautopilot-*, xpathselect, etc.
<sil2100> thomi: ok, so clearly we have something broken in daily-release
<sil2100> thomi: the config is ok, but maybe someone didn't redeploy and we got this change in...
<bschaefer> sooo far trunk is build fine for me on main saucy
 * bregma is looking forward to an expedient resolution
<thomi> sil2100: OK, can I leave it with you to back that out?
<sil2100> thomi: right!
<thomi> sil2100: lp:xpathsleect/1.3 is what should be landing in saucy
<sil2100> thomi: confirming, the config is correct but stacks weren't redeployed - so the changes weren't actually running ;/
<mhr3> Saviq, btw we don't have a generic music result grid
<sil2100> Someone didn't redeploy...
<mhr3> Saviq, do you have someone to work on that?
<Saviq> mhr3, MusicFilterGrid not good?
<thomi> sil2100: :(
<mhr3> Saviq, oh, cool, so we're just missing a case in GenericScopeView
<thomi> sil2100: well, good to know what went wrong anyway
<sil2100> thomi: fixing... eh :<
<Saviq> mhr3, right
<mhr3> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/music-grid-renderer-support/+merge/186109
<mhr3> aah
<Saviq> mhr3, ubuntu-mono-dark? ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, fixed
<Saviq> mhr3, happroved
<mhr3> tom
<mhr3> hanks
<bschaefer> mterry, heeey, soo i see one of your very old branches that is fixing a crash we are seeing :)
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/nux/null-ibus-config/+merge/129212
<mterry> bschaefer, poke a nux maintainer to review it -- I've been waiting on a review
<bschaefer> mterry, it has some conflict, so would you mind if I proposed my own branch? (Unless you would like to fix it up :)
<mterry> bschaefer, oh that's fine if you've got a branch
<bschaefer> bschaefer, i am a nux maintainer, and im sorry i missed it
<bschaefer> opps
<bschaefer> geez
<bschaefer> mterry, ^
<mterry> bschaefer, :)
<bschaefer> mterry, cool, thanks just wanted to double check, also thanks for making that branch! (sorry again for missing it!)
<mterry> bschaefer, awesome
<Saviq> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-mir/fix-desktopfile/+merge/186120
<xjunior> hey, a question about unity: Is it planned to make multitouch gestures configurable?
<bregma> xjunior, are you asking about the phone or the desktop?
<xjunior> bregma, desktop
<bregma> xjunior, not in Unity, but possibly for applictions
<xjunior> bregma, just as an example
<xjunior> four fingers swipe left/right now shows and hides the launcher
<xjunior> making that change workspace would be more valuable
<xjunior> bregma, isn't this kind of thing planned?
<bregma> xjunior, no, we have no plans to make the 3- and 4-touch gestures in Unity configurable
<xjunior> gotcha
<bregma> xjunior, but support for gestures in Unity is still incomplete
<xjunior> I see
<xjunior> anyway, pretty good job y'all are doing. Keep it up
<bregma> 14.04 is coming.....
<xjunior> bregma, what's in there?
<bregma> xjunior, no decisions yet, but improved gesture support in unity is a good candidate
<xjunior> ohhhh, awesome :)
<bregma> now that Windows 8 is catching up :)
<xjunior> well, that's not my opinion yet :P
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-18
<krishn> while installing unity 8 i got th efollowing error can anybody help  "-- checking for module 'libdee-qt5>=3.2' --   package 'libdee-qt5>=3.2' not found CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:279 (message):   A required package was not found Call Stack (most recent call first):   /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:333 (_pkg_check_modules_internal)   tests/plugins/Unity/CMakeLists.txt:8 (pkg
<krishn> Also guide me how should i install missing libraries
<krishn> ??
<sil2100> bregma: ping!
<sil2100> dbarth: ping
<dbarth> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> dbarth: hi, we have a problem with libunity-webapps right now which will sadly require a big revert...
<dbarth> sil2100: oh, which problem?
<sil2100> dbarth: some time ago Alex made libunity-webapps depend on webbrowser-app, this causes a problem as the MIR for webbrowser-app is blocked, and now images are not building because of the mismatch
<dbarth> sil2100: i see
<dbarth> sil2100: we could turn that into a recommend instead
<didrocks> recommends are installed by default on ubuntu
<didrocks> this won't fix it
<dbarth> has we have adjusted our plans to not /strictly/ require webbrowser-app on the desktop
<didrocks> suggests at best
<dbarth> then a suggests
<didrocks> but the code needs to be rewritten to have this optional
<sil2100> dbarth: right, but we need upstream to fix the code so that it won't use webbrowser-app when not available and fallback to legacy
<sil2100> dbarth: and I don't see alex around
<dbarth> which is the plan now
<dbarth> alex is probably not up yet
<dbarth> we have a revert in the works anyway
<sil2100> dbarth: I prepared a quick revert as well, how much time would you need to fix that?
<dbarth> the revert is in review
<sil2100> dbarth: I don't see a branch in review
<sil2100> dbarth: is that somewhere else?
<mzanetti> asac: ping
<dbarth> the change was on the extensions
<dbarth> i had not seen the -service depended on webbrowser-app as well
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/libunity-webapps/revert_webbrowser-app/+merge/186277 <-
<dbarth> sil2100: you can merge prop and approve a change to 'suggests'
<dbarth> and land that in urgence to unblock the image build
<sil2100> dbarth: but as I said, it needs code reverting, since from what I know the webbrowser-app requirement is mandatory
<didrocks> sil2100: feel free to push that to trunk if it's taking too long to merge
<sil2100> dbarth: there was only a fallback to legacy for powerpc
<didrocks> then rekick dailies
<sil2100> dbarth: or maybe I'm wrong?
<dbarth> sil2100: the chnage to use webbrowser-app in extensions is not landed, and so the dep on the service is mostly to prep. the transition
<dbarth> by rewriting desktop files
<sil2100> dbarth: since I see open_webapp_with_container_with_url is used every time for non-powerpc and unity_webapps_service_open_homepage_sync only on powerpc
<sil2100> dbarth: so running open_webapp_with_container_with_url() without webbrowser-app not installed won't break anything?
<dbarth> sil2100: hang on, i can prop a fix in 15 min. but i need to grab the kid at school now
<dbarth> brb
<sil2100> alex-abreu: ping
<dbarth> ok back
<dbarth> so my suggestion would be to just revert to the previous packages
<dbarth> i chatted with zaspire and sil2100 in the meantime
<dbarth> didrocks: what do you think? ^^
<dbarth> i can audit the code a little further
<dbarth> i don't think the service would crash without webbrowser-app
<dbarth> but it may start migrating desktop files to using it (webbrowser-app), and that may result in corrupted desktop files
<sil2100> I'm thinking now if it's possible to use the older packages now when we already pushed them to the archive, hm
<sil2100> By formal means I guess
<sil2100> dbarth: since once a package gets into the archive, dropping it is a very bothersome thing - and we can't really force users to use an older version instead, so I think reverting and re-releasing the pacakges seems like the fastest way
<dbarth> sil2100: zaspire just indicated that the code should default to legacy mode
<dbarth> ie http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~webapps/libunity-webapps/trunk/revision/1171
<dbarth> unless the new extensions (chromium) is landed as well
<dbarth> which should really not be the case
<dbarth> (but i will need to double check right now)
<sil2100> Oh
<dbarth> so, the code in the service won't crash, nor corrupt things
<dbarth> so the move to having webbrowser-app be a suggest is safe in that regard
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, could you quickly test that locally? Or zaspire? Since if it's really like that, then it's great news
<dbarth> yes, will do so
<dbarth> sil2100: then should we do a mp to do the packaging change,
<dbarth> ?
<sil2100> dbarth: since I didn't see an actuall check for existance of webbrowser-app, just a check for unity-webapps/enable-webapp-container
<dbarth> or can you revert at the package version level?
<sil2100> dbarth: yes, I'll prepare that in the meantime, since we want it in trunk
<dbarth> sil2100: ok, so you do the merge prop for the debian/control file
<dbarth> great
<dbarth> zaspire: hey
<zaspire> dbarth: hey
<dbarth> zaspire: so based on your findings, sil2100 is preparing a change to just 'suggest' webbrowser-app
<dbarth> now we need to confirm that the latests build of libwebapps (the service part) will not rewrite desktop files with the old extension
<dbarth> zaspire: how can i test that quickly?
<zaspire> it will not rewrite by default with old extension
<dbarth> sil2100: the package that breaks things? in which ppa / pocket can i retrieve it?
<zaspire> test it with any website e.g. gmail/launchpad/news.google/...
<dbarth> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~webapps/libunity-webapps/trunk/revision/1171
<dbarth> https://launchpad.net/~webapps/+archive/staging
<sil2100> dbarth: it's in the archive already ;) That's why it's breaking builds
<dbarth> sil2100: and so should the chromium-extension
<sil2100> zaspire: the thing is that when using libunity-webapps post-rev-1171 I'm afraid what would happen in open_webapp_with_containe() when webbrowser-app is not available
<sil2100> zaspire: as per the diff that dbarth pasted
<dbarth> restarting the sessionto ensure i'm using the right service binary
<zaspire> sil2100: It will not be called by default
<sil2100> zaspire: when is it called? I'm a noob in webapps so I don't really understand the codepaths ;)
<zaspire> sil2100: if webbrowser-app integration is enabled, It will be called
<zaspire> otherwise it will start default browser
<sil2100> zaspire: ah, how is it enabled? And when? Through what? :)
<zaspire> by adding file to user dir _or_ when using new chrome extension
<sil2100> Damn, and I wanted webbrowser-app as Suggests last time, but somehow after talking with alex-abreu last time I got the impression that it's used always without any fallback - since that's why he later added a conditional for powerpc
<sil2100> zaspire: awesome to know, thanks!
<sil2100> dbarth, zaspire: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/libunity-webapps/webbrowser-app_to_suggests/+merge/186284
<sil2100> dbarth, zaspire: and we still need that revert in the chrome extension, right?
<zaspire> sil2100: let me check
<dbarth> ok, so it still creates unity-webapps-runner desktop files
<dbarth> which means, with the current chromium-extension, we've not switched to new mode
<dbarth> sil2100: so you can make that a suggest in the package for now
<sil2100> dbarth: done as per the MR above, can you approve?
<dbarth> oh sorry missed it
<sil2100> dbarth: so, if we leave things as are now, all is ok?
<sil2100> (with that suggests)
<sil2100> Nothing else needed not to break things?
<zaspire> sil2100, dbarth: Alex already revert changes to unity-chromium-extension
<sil2100> Awesome
<sil2100> So just waiting for that branch to merge in and releasing to unblock things \o/
<sil2100> zaspire, dbarth: thanks guys
<dbarth> sil2100: approved now, with a long explanation in the comment ;)
<dbarth> sil2100: ping us back on #ubuntu-touch as well, to let cjwatson know that the image build can be restarted
<dbarth> ie, when the package is available again
<dbarth> or if it needs manual attention to make it's way faster into it
<sil2100> bregma: reping - https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1227056
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227056 in Unity "Many autopilot failures on the unity stack (mostly IBus)" [High,New]
<dbarth> sil2100: do you have a view on the end of the CI jobs, to check whether the integration tests are run properly after this change as well?
<sil2100> dbarth: I'll re-run the indicator stack once this gets in and we'll see if those pass
<dbarth> sil2100: ok, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: hi
<mzanetti> Saviq: when did you see the unlocking not working for the last time?
<mzanetti> Saviq: a few weeks back veebers fixed some issue in autopilot that the mouse pointer was stuck in an infinite loop. since that got merged I think I haven't seen it any more
<mzanetti> which might be coincidence, but I still hope that fixed it
<dbarth> sil2100: ping? good news?
<sil2100> dbarth: so... not much news, as the tests didn't run yet as mirslave is hogging out autopilot
<sil2100> Argh, infinite mouse
<dbarth> ugh
<dbarth> sil2100: so the image is still blocked, right?
<dbarth> are we the only one blocking it? and if so, can the CI stuff be unblocked?
<sil2100> dbarth: it will be unblocked in a moment - I guess it's only the desktop image that's blocked
<alex-abreu> sil2100, are you ok w/ webapps ?
<alex-abreu> dbarth, I reverted the chromium extension to were it was before
<dbarth> alex-abreu: ok
<sil2100> jamesh: hi!
<sil2100> jamesh: are you around?
<sil2100> tedg: ping
<tedg> sil2100, unping
<sil2100> tedg: hi! Do you know how if there are some automated tests for hud on touch?
<tedg> sil2100, Like autopilot?  That'd be more a tsdgeos question.
<sil2100> tedg: since I want to release hud today, the latest changes, but I don't seem to get any results for any of the apps on the device
<sil2100> hm, where is tsdgeos I wonder!
<tedg> sil2100, Wellark had found an issue where apps were including both the old HUD library and the Unity Actions, and that was messing things up.
<tedg> sil2100, Not sure if that could perhaps still be the issue.
<sil2100> tedg: hm, do you know how I could test that etc.? Since I guess this is the change we wanted to release: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/hud/lp1193700/+merge/183797
<Cimi> dednick, hey nick, I need a lil help with dubs (advice more than help)
<tedg> sil2100, Uhm, I'm not sure.  I'm guessing we could grep the includes... not sure of the exact strings though.
<tedg> Who would know that...
<tedg> popey, I bet could help me find someone.
<sil2100> tedg: btw. do you know if hud is working on touch ;p ? Since I tried on a few applications but searching in the hud returns nothing
<Cimi> dednick, the shell initialises the bottombarcommunicator with dbus
<sil2100> Been wondering if that's normal
 * popey wakes with a start
<popey> hmm?
<dednick> Cimi: hi. ok
<Cimi> dednick, what I want now, is having a property that I can write from outside
<tedg> sil2100, It has been on and off.  Wellark had it working last I checked, but I'm not sure how "special" his build was.  I know he'd modified some apps and was planning to push those MRs, but I'm not sure entirely.
<popey> tedg: I have basically every single app in the store installed on my device.. what am I grepping for?
<Cimi> dednick, property or function
<tedg> popey, Do you know an app developer who could perhaps help us figure out if the apps are including the old HUD library?
<tedg> popey, We're not sure :-)
<popey> when did we go from old to new?
<popey> maybe we could look at ye olde crusty code from the past
<tedg> Hmm, perhaps.  It's with all the Unity Actions stuff.
<dednick> Cimi: outside where?
<tedg> I guess actually, no QML should have HUD in it.
<Cimi> dednick, from the sdk
<Cimi> dednick, I want to send the shell the position of the toolbar
<sil2100> tedg: thanks
<Cimi> dednick, so inside Panel.qml of sdk I'll have something like
<Cimi> dednick, onPositionChanged: bottomBarVisibilityCommunicator.position = position
<Cimi> dednick, the bottombasvisibilitycommunicator.cpp of the sdk will have a setPosition that needs to set the property of the unity communicator plugin through dbus
<dednick> Cimi: um, i don't think that's advisable. Doing something unity8 specific inside the sdk is somewhat of a nono i would have though.
<Cimi> dednick, standup :)
<tedg> popey, Could you perhaps just look at all the imports in QML files and see if any of them contain HUD (case insensitive)
<Cimi> dednick, but we need it..
<dednick> why in the sdk?
<tedg> popey, It's kinda a fish net approach, but investigating may take longer than throwing out the dolphins.
<Cimi> dednick, because the HUD needs to know if the toolbar is displayed or not
<Cimi> dednick, the easiest way I think of is sending this through dbus
<dednick> Cimi: i would think in that case that unity8 would tell the hud that it's displaying, rather than the other way around
<Cimi> dednick, but I want to place an inputfilterarea that won't overlap the toolbar
<dednick> Cimi: i'm not really the person to talk to about it though. I have no idea why the bottom bar thing even goes over dbus.
<Cimi> dednick, to hide the toolbar when the hud appears
<popey> tedg: click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ureadit/current/uReadIt.qml.~1~:import Ubuntu.HUD 1.0 as HUD
<popey> like that?
<tedg> popey, Yeah, I think so.  We should totally ban that mhall119 developer!
<popey> ☻
<popey> I only did grep -R /opt/click.ubuntu.com/*/current/* | grep -i hud
<popey> didn't find much
<tedg> Do the apps that are on the image (not click yet) have a fixed prefix you can search?
<popey> checking
<mhall119> hey now, that was valid code when I wrote it, it's not my fault you guys keep changing the API
<popey> dropping letters is the only other one
<bcurtiswx> how can i reset unity.. ?
<popey> which pre-dates the sdk
<tedg> popey, So let's just drop it from the image and see what breaks :-)
<popey> er.. grep -Ri ^import /opt/click.ubuntu.com/*/current/* | grep -i hud    actually
<popey> I approve
<dednick> Cimi: so where is this InputFilterArea going?
<dednick> in the hud?
<Cimi> dednick, I have it in my branch
<Cimi> dednick, since the hud will stay visible on screen
<Cimi> dednick, for a delay
<Cimi> dednick, I need to filter events
<Cimi> dednick, I have an inputfilterarea to block input, and a mouse area to dismiss the HUD
<Cimi> dednick, both Shell and app takes input, so the inputfilterarea is required
<bcurtiswx> my session crashes on login on one user and is fine on another, and i'm trying to reset unity to see if thats crashing it
<bcurtiswx> how do i reset unity /
<mterry> mzanetti: you and asac fight it out over whether we need to fix autopilot or have a script to unlock the greeter
<om26er> who specifically works on the dash, more precisely the apps lens
<mzanetti> mterry: I actually believe the issue with the unlocking is gone
<Saviq> om26er, UI or backend?
<mterry> asac, are you still seeing inconsistent unlocking of greeter in autopilot?
<om26er> Saviq, I would assume backend since there is an empty icon 'unity launcher' for a while there
<mzanetti> mterry: I wanted to ask that already but haven't managed to reach asac yet
<Saviq> dednick, while you're doing the re-drag in indicators, think the "swipe through SEARCH to invoke" could be tackled simultaneously
<Saviq> ?
<mhr3> Saviq, i have the shell randomly frozen on the lock screen, anything i can do to help debug?
<mzanetti> mterry: but I haven't seen it ever since veebers merged a branch called "prevent-infinite-mouse-loop" into autopilot
<dednick> Saviq: i'm going through all the work items
<Saviq> om26er, hmm never saw that
<Saviq> mhr3, is it actually still running (i.e. clock is correct?)
<mterry> mzanetti, good, I hate infinite mice loops
<mzanetti> we all do :D
<Saviq> dednick, ok cool
<om26er> Saviq, http://i.imgur.com/BG08WN2.png
<mhr3> Saviq, nope, clock is frozen too
<om26er> Saviq, after UbuntuOne icon
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, I have that icon too
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, take a look at my comments yesterday in the filters branch...
<mhr3> Saviq, hm just installed gdb on the device and attached to it, the backtrace is pretty much the same as when i was debugging the missing header
<Saviq> mzanetti, om26er that's "Unity Webapps QML Test Launcher"
<mzanetti> yes
<Saviq> i.e. /usr/share/applications/unitywebappsqmllauncher.desktop
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think the confusing thing is that it doesn't really launch anything
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it shouldn't be there for sure
<om26er> Saviq, mzanetti I would assume that needs an entry in the desktop file to "not show" or something
<Saviq> om26er that's a webapps issue
<mhr3> Saviq, is there -dbgsym for unity8?
<Saviq> mhr3, in ddebs, yes
<om26er> Saviq, ok, will bug them :)
 * mhr3 installes
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, empty Notes icon in the Launcher
<asac> mterry: of course, the greeter is not fixed for us in autopilot
<asac> but we have also not mangaed to land autopilot
<mzanetti> notes... hmm.. .lemme check
<asac> was not good enough today
<asac> so it might be in there
<mterry> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> asac: I haven't seen that issue since about 2 weeks, after a certain fix in autopilot
<mzanetti> asac: it still could be coincidence
<mzanetti> asac: but the more time goes by without that issue the more confident I am
<paulliu> hmm.. why the unity-video-lens is not installed defaultly?
<paulliu> sorry, unity-lens-video
<mzanetti> paulliu: most likely because noone added it to the seed yet
<asac> mzanetti: our problem is that we have no reliable way to unlock the screen from phablet-test-run
<asac> or as part of the autopilot tests
<asac> mzanetti: once you tell me that i can run phablet-test-run for application autopilots without requiring me to first manually unlock the screen
<kgunn> MacSlow: awesome!
<asac> its done
<mzanetti> asac: ah... wait... so we're not talking about the issue that the unity8 tests get stuck in unlocking the greeter?
<mzanetti> asac: but some other way to unlock the shell in order to run other tests?
<mzanetti> asac: I see... I understood it wrong
<asac> no. i am talking about someone fixing this damn autopilot thing so i dont need to tell folks "if you run this you first have to unlock on your own", but if you run "unity8" you have to pass -n
<mzanetti> asac: I fear the -n with unity8 will stay
<mzanetti> asac: but for the other we can help you, yes
<asac> mzanetti: then i would prefer if we would use -n also for apps
<mzanetti> asac: mterry actually did it already
<asac> and have magic that first starts fresh unity
<asac> and then unlock
<asac> and then runs the tests :)
<asac> sounds so simple :-P
<asac> anyway. not for now
<mzanetti> hmm... om26er. what do you think? would it make sense to always stop unity and start up a fresh unity before doing tests for apps?
<om26er> mzanetti, I don't think that will help, it may actually cause problem because right now restarting unity8 in some cases results in the apps running inside not being responsive i.e. you cannot click in those apps
<mzanetti> om26er: ah yeah... true... good point
<mzanetti> om26er: but I guess we could add some "if $testsuite == unity8; stop unity8" magic
<om26er> mzanetti, I am doing that already for unity8
<mzanetti> in the phablet-test-run script?
<om26er> mzanetti, no in the upstream merger jobs only
<om26er> mzanetti, yes, would make sense to do the same for phablet-tools as well
<Saviq> dednick, if stuff is blocked (i.e. no support in indicator backends), can you please mark them so in the blueprint?
<mzanetti> om26er: right... but asac wants it to be magic, not to be put into job configs :)
<om26er> mzanetti, we don't use phablet-test-run there, we directly run autopilot on the device
<mzanetti> om26er: I know... but I'm talking about phablet-test-run... it's used in other places
<asac> phablet-test-run is the common middlware
<asac> that everyone should use
<om26er> mzanetti, I'll try to add that to phablet-test-run if you don't beat me to it :)
<asac> developers, utah, etc.
<asac> if we do that we wil l have a much easier life and stop doing blamewars
<mzanetti> +1
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can you go for bug #1124567
<ubot5> bug 1124567 in Unity 8 "[DASH] activity indicator not shown while search process is ongoing " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124567
<om26er> mzanetti, that empty bug seems fixed in code, its just not in the image yet, I believe https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/unity-webapps-qml/fix-qml-launcher-desktop-dash-discoverability/+merge/184715
<om26er> *empty icon
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah sure
<nic-doffay> Saviq, who should I ask for more info about this?
<mzanetti> om26er: ah cool
<Saviq> nic-doffay, get an asset to start with
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so Jouni
<Saviq> pstolowski, remember what property we should be looking at for scope search activity?
<Saviq> i.e. search-in-progress?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's ActivityIndicator in the SDK http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-activityindicator.html
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but it's probably not the asset we want
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'll check with him when he's out his meeting.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, bug #1225186 is fix released?
<ubot5> bug 1225186 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Launcher icons for click apps not displayed after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225186
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think the fix for that broke the notes icon
<mzanetti> Saviq: could be, yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I think its the notes-app's desktop file that is bad
<Saviq> mzanetti, it looked correct to me, but yeah - please have a look
<mzanetti> Saviq: it specifies an icon and a Path. but in that path there is no icon
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm
<Saviq> mzanetti, shouldn't it still fall back to the theme icon (where the icon is)?
<mzanetti> I guess it should, yeah
<mzanetti> checking right now
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://paste.kde.org/pbc4b7d72
<pstolowski> Saviq: not sure what's the context of your question? Scope in the qml bindings has searchFinished signal
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, that ;) nic-doffay ↑
<Saviq> pstolowski, so for a "search activity indicator" we should do onSearchQueryChanged: active = true; onSearchFinished: active = false ?
<Saviq> pstolowski, I wonder if that should be a bool property on the scope instead
<Saviq> mzanetti, so I think the problem is that $path/$icon exists in the case of notepad
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it's not an icon
<mzanetti> just checked... it doesn't
<pstolowski> Saviq: yes, nSearchQueryChanged + onSearchFinished would do. we can also add a bool property if that works better for you
<Saviq> mzanetti, file:///usr/share/unity8/Launcher/LauncherDelegate.qml:61:20: QML QQuickImage: F
<Saviq> ailed to get image from provider: image://theme//usr/share/notes-app//notepad
<Saviq> mzanetti, so the image://theme fallback is actually using the Path for some reason
<mzanetti> Saviq: this doesn't compute for me... :D
<mzanetti> but ok... will start a debugging session
<Saviq> mzanetti, me neither, but that's what it is :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, throw that in the pageheader?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yes
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the search icon in the text entry should be replaced with the activity spinner, AFAIR
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Jouni should be able to confirm
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool I'll confirm with design.
<Saviq> dednick, bug #1154818 is fix released, correct?
<ubot5> bug 1154818 in Unity 8 "ensure inidicators are loading dynamically to avoid mem usage" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154818
<dednick> Saviq: they are loaded dynamically, although i've never tested the mem usage
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, but the bug is about loading them dynamically, so *that* bug is fix released
<Saviq> dednick, marking it so
<dbarth> sil2100: ping? any news about the package?
<sil2100> dbarth: yes! Sorry about that, it's been a busy day - it got released and I think it's in the archive now
<dbarth> sil2100: brilliant! thanks
<mhr3> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6124394/
<mhr3> Saviq, thread 13 is interesting
<Saviq> mhr3, ugh
<Saviq> mhr3, that's where it got stuck for you?
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, v8 waiting on some lock...
<Saviq> mzanetti, bug #1205243 btw
<ubot5> bug 1205243 in Unity 8 "[autopilot] unlock swipe sometimes gets stuck" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205243
<mhr3> but this time there's more debug symbols
<mhr3> the other threads look fine... just waiting in poll()
<mhr3> well.. minus the part which makes the traces broken
<Saviq> nic-doffay, bug #1213034 would be another one to tackle
<ubot5> bug 1213034 in Unity 8 "Can't dismiss keyboard by tapping outside of search entry" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213034
<mzanetti> Saviq: found the reason... you don't have the fix yet... jenkins started testing before I merged the launcher fix but comitted its changelog after that
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, so it's not released is all?
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you see bug #1223795 ?
<ubot5> bug 1223795 in Unity 8 "[Ubuntu shape] Inner highlight glow is not correctly rendered in Launcher icons" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223795
<mzanetti> Saviq: would it be possible with bzr commit the jenkins changelog in the right place?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. this bug depends on the new UbuntuShape
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, not really - we'd need to block upstream merger during release
<Saviq> mzanetti, for 4 times a day release...
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it can't commit before actually releasing, 'cause that would be even worse
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems that the test run takes the full 4 hours by now
<Saviq> mzanetti, hence the "revision x" in the changelog
<Saviq> we just need to remember to look at it
<mzanetti> narf... I missed that...
 * mzanetti slaps himself
<nic-doffay> Saviq, bookmarked
<Saviq> mzanetti, bug #1225031
<ubot5> bug 1225031 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Notes app icon missing" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225031
<mzanetti> Saviq: did you just link the branch?
<popey> tedg: seems Antti was ahead of us - bug 1221344
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<ubot5> bug 1221344 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "remove usage of qtdeclarative5-hud1.0 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221344
<Saviq> dednick, could you try bug #1224186 again?
<ubot5> bug 1224186 in Unity 8 "screen lock while viewing a preview page causes device to be stuck on Home scope upon waking" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224186
<tedg> popey, Yeah, but LP won't let us dup it :-/
<popey> oh?
<popey> which is yours?
<tedg> Ah!  It did!
<tedg> popey, bug 1227166
<popey> yay
<ubot5> bug 1221344 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1227166 remove usage of qtdeclarative5-hud1.0 " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221344
<popey> Suh-weet
<dednick> Saviq: i need to flash latest?
<bschaefer> sil2100, ping
<Saviq> dednick, and/or just try the latest steps to repro
<Saviq> dednick, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1224186/comments/6
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224186 in Unity 8 "screen lock while viewing a preview page causes device to be stuck on Home scope upon waking" [High,Incomplete]
<dednick> Saviq: works for me. but one thing. The lock screen shows when i wake up my device from sleep. There was no instruction to swipe away to the dash.
<Saviq> dednick, so it might be that it didn't lock?
<dednick> :S maybe.
<cwayne1> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> cwayne1: hi
<cwayne1> mzanetti: heya, i was wondering if you had an ETA on that infographic theme config file?  I understand it's likely not on the top of your list, but it'd be good to have an idea of when it could be done :)
<mzanetti> cwayne1: what gave you the impression that its on my list at all? :D
<mzanetti> cwayne1: but ok... I think I can find the time to help you there
<cwayne1> mzanetti: touche :P
<mzanetti> cwayne1: hmm... so what exactly do we need there?
<cwayne1> as i understand it, a config file with colors for the little circles on the infographic screen
<cwayne1> ssweeny: ^ is that right?
<mzanetti> cwayne1: we agreed on a config option which will not be exposed to users in a first edition, right?
<cwayne1> mzanetti: i believe so, yes
<mzanetti> let me just quickly re-read the mail thread
<mzanetti> cwayne1: ok... waiting on a last confirmation from our tech lead.
<mzanetti> cwayne1: if noone objects I think I can get it done this week still
<cwayne1> mzanetti: awesome, thank you!
<om26er> Saviq, hello
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<dednick> Saviq: unping. I'll save it for later ;)
<mhr3> ssweeny, btw libunity landed in distro, probably not in the image yet, but it should be just apt-get upgrade away (cc: cwayne1)
<cwayne1> mhr3: that's for the scopes living in /custom?
<mhr3> cwayne1, yep
<cwayne1> mhr3: awesome! thanks a lot :)
<mhr3> mzanetti, which was the pkg that overrides the dconf key for the visible dconf pages?
<mzanetti> mhr3: ubuntu-touch-settings
<mhr3> mzanetti, thx
<Saviq> om26er, pong
<om26er> Saviq, this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1226650
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226650 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Indicators contents are loaded on-demand which is not a pleasing experience" [Medium,New]
<om26er> Saviq, that kind of happens most of  the times. i.e. the indicator contents are loaded
<Saviq> om26er, that's a feature, not a bug
<om26er> Saviq, to free up memory I would assume, but does not look good :/
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, we could think of improving that experience with a spinner of some kind, and obviously improve the speed with which they're loaded
<om26er> Saviq, that looks like a bug to me. I could show you a video if you want
<Saviq> om26er, well, the load-on-demand is not a bug, it's explicitly needed to keep memory down
<Saviq> om26er, but the fact that we're not dealing well with the transition is a bug I agree
<om26er> Saviq, alright, want me to add a ubuntu-ux to that report ?
<Saviq> om26er, and generally they should load much quicker than they do now
<om26er> so designers could chip in
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, sounds about right
<Saviq> mhr3, can you please put the notes we made from the hangout into bug #1224998
<ubot5> bug 1224998 in Unity 8 "Cache preview and thumbnail images" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224998
<mhr3> Saviq, added
<Saviq> mhr3, thanks
<kgunn> cyphermox: ping
<cyphermox> kgunn: pong
<kgunn> cyphermox: curious....can you poke the experimental https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/experimental-prevalidation
<kgunn> to start a mir build ?
<cyphermox> you mean force a new run?
<cyphermox> sure
<kgunn> cyphermox: yes please...if possible
<kgunn> we just landed something we'd like to get in
<kgunn> for test
<cyphermox> let me check if there isn't once scheduled shortly first though... just to make sure we don  get extra things running at the same time
<kgunn> cyphermox: oh yeah...for sure
<cyphermox> kgunn: ok to wait half an hour? I see it should be starting automatically then
<cyphermox> or I can just force it to run now, up to you :)
<kgunn> cyphermox: 30 mins is ok...we might land something else in the meantime (more bang for buck :)
<kgunn> thanks for takin a peek
<cyphermox> sure.
<mhall119> tedg: when will the url dispatcher be available on Touch?
<Saviq> thomi, bug #1224186
<ubot5> bug 1224186 in Unity 8 "screen lock while viewing a preview page causes device to be stuck on Home scope upon waking" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224186
<tedg> mhall119, It is already there :-)  We're waiting on the Qt backend landing though.  Should be soon.
<Saviq> thomi, actually no, that's a different one... bug #1221137
<ubot5> bug 1221137 in Ubuntu UX "[dash] open preview disables scrolling in all scopes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221137
<tedg> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu/qtubunturl/+merge/181752
<mhall119> tedg: awesome, I know several showdown apps tried to open external urls
<om26er> mterry, hey! mind looking at bug 1226995 ?
<ubot5> bug 1226995 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 uses 30% CPU with greeter activated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226995
<mterry> om26er, hrm...
<mterry> om26er, sure
<mterry> om26er, is this with demo active?
<mterry> I'm guessing not from bug, but not 100% clear
<mterry> actually, shouldn't matter.  still bad
 * balloons waves hello
<om26er> mterry, yeah its without the demo active balloons says that
<balloons> mterry, om26er so I rebooted and I'm not seeing it on first boot at the moment, so there might be a bit more to set it up
<om26er> balloons, enable the demo, reboot, skip the demo and then try to reproduce the bug ?
<mterry> balloons, hi  :)
<mterry> balloons, enabling the demo is tricky, do you know how?
<mterry> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:boolean:true
<balloons> when I reproduced it, I simply tried from my phone's current state and indeed it displayed the issue. I had rebooted since the demo, I've been playing with it all day
<mterry> hm
<balloons> mterry, ty, I'll do that
<mterry> balloons, well, if you originally saw it nowhere near the demo, that's fine.  It probably isn't demo related
<mterry> I just know that the demo consumes about 30% CPU
<balloons> mterry, right, I just want to nail this down for you
<balloons> I have an inkling it's a misbehaving application
<balloons> I'll play with it more in a moment, confirming one last bug ;-)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-19
<Cimi> easy way yo deploy ubuntu-ui-toolkit branch on the phone?
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, I've added examples of the scrollable selectors to that branch, thanks for your feedback.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, np yw... thanks
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, in the PageHeader.qml which exposed variable means the searchbar has been lowered (not searchFieldActive). Any idea? Been trying to find it.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: what do you mean with searchbar has been lowered?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, the white search bar?
<nic-doffay> It gets lowered on to the screen?
<nic-doffay> When you click on the area with the scope name.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: when I click on the area with the scope name, nothing happens. but I think you mean searchFieldActive
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, searchField.activeFocus is true when you select the search to begin typing.
<nic-doffay> I'd like to dismiss the entire search field if it has been lowered irrespective of whether the searchField is active or not...
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: here searchField.active and the position are always related...
<mzanetti> no focus in the search field means the search field is dismissed
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, hmm ok.
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> dednick, kinda pong
<dednick> Saviq:  :) you know if there are any design requirements for the search swipe thingo?
<dednick> Saviq: or, was there somebody specific in design who you talked to about it. Oren doesnt seem to be around.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, it just needs to be a progressive gesture - the search entry should slide in following your finger
<dednick> Saviq: also about the design requirement for the icon overflow.
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, bit slide from where? right, left, up down?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, I think we need to ask them what's the current plan
<dednick> s/bit/but
<Saviq> dednick, from up, like it does now
<dednick> Saviq: slide to dismiss as well?
<Saviq> dednick, so you swipe through SEARCH, and the search entry follows your finger
<Saviq> dednick, no, I think only slide down, there's no handle that you could use to slide up
<Saviq> dednick, there's one trick there, I'm afraid, you'll need to handle the page header as well, in case it's not on screen
<Saviq> (+fully)
<Saviq> dednick, sync with nic-doffay, too, he's been hacking on the page header quite a bit, so it might be good to wait for his stuff to land
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<dednick> too many swipes... next we're going to swipe to click a button.
<Saviq> dednick, well, it's the same swipe as for the indicators...
<dednick> oh right, i was thinking swipe left to right across "Search" rather than down like the indicators.
<dednick> gona have to have very small fingers to get any meaningfull progress feedback :) that bar is very thin.
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you have a minute to help me?
<dednick> nic-doffay: ping
<Saviq> mzanetti, didn't get to the office yet, in ~ an hour ok
<Saviq> ?
<mzanetti> sure
<nic-doffay> dednick, what's up
<Saviq> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> Saviq: hi
<Saviq> mzanetti, mornin'
<mzanetti> so... I'm trying to mock the AccountService class in order to be able to test the update-on-config-change feature
<mzanetti> but I'm failing to create a QDBusArgument
<Saviq> nic-doffay, bug #1213034 fix committed?
<ubot5> bug 1213034 in Unity 8 "Can't dismiss keyboard by tapping outside of search entry" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213034
<Saviq> nic-doffay, btw, you should use `bzr commit --fixes lp:1213034` or similar
<Saviq> nic-doffay, to mark the commit as fixing that issue, and then bug statuses will get handled automagically
<mzanetti> Saviq: I pushed to lp:~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-update-on-as-change
<Saviq> nic-doffay, also, I'd rather you have a separate branch for the bug fixes, instead of putting them in the filters branch (unless there'd be big conflicts somehow?)
<mzanetti> Saviq: the code works, but the launchermodeltest doesn't...
<Saviq> mzanetti, looking
<mzanetti> Saviq: realized I forgot to push the mocks. pull again
<mzanetti> Saviq: as you can see I did quite a lot of experimenting in tests/plugins/Unity/Launcher/mocks/AccountsServiceDBusAdaptor.cpp
<mzanetti> Saviq: the place where this is read again is launcherbackend.cpp :215
<mzanetti> and I just don't seem to be able to produce a QVariant that is the same as the one we get from DBus in the real accountsservice
<dednick> nic-doffay: hey. you working on the page header?
<mzanetti> mterry: hi... may I ask you to use "auto" a bit less please :)
<mzanetti> mterry: it decreases readability quite a bit
<Saviq> mzanetti, I can't build, even
<mterry> mzanetti, oh, I thought people liked auto
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... let me comment away that line
<Saviq> mterry, mzanetti, auto has advantages and disadvantages - easier to write, harder to read
<Saviq> and QtCreator's code completion doesn't grok autos
<mzanetti> yeah... /me loves easy reading
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti: OK, I am actually not a huge fan of auto myself, I just thought that it was in vogue
<mzanetti> mterry: no... so far I think you're the only one using it in our code
<nic-doffay> dednick, yeah a lot.
<mzanetti> mterry: which is not a problem. but I see you're _only_ using auto in .cpp files
<nic-doffay> I'd say it's doubled in size almost to trunk.
<dednick> nic-doffay: any idea when it's going to be ready?
<mterry> mzanetti, I must have heard c++11 and mentally thought all new stuff was all preferred  :)
<mzanetti> no way
<mterry> mzanetti, what do you mean about using it only in cpp files?
<nic-doffay> dednick, not sure at the moment. There's an autopilot issues which prevent a branch it's reliant on from landing.
<mzanetti> mterry: for example in AccountsService.cpp there isn't a single variable with its real type written :)
<nic-doffay> dednick, I'd say next week.
<mzanetti> mterry: which caused me browse header files quite a lot today
<mterry> mzanetti, yar, like I said, I'm not an advocate of them.  I just mistakenly got the impression they were preferred
<mzanetti> mterry: ok, cool
<mzanetti> Saviq: pushed btw...
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I bet you'll end up uncommenting that line soon :D
<nic-doffay> dednick, just confirmed, it's still broken. I'm off tomorrow so I can def say next week.
<nic-doffay> Is it a big problem?
<Saviq> Cimi, standup?
<Saviq> dednick, standup?
<dednick> nic-doffay: nope. just didnt want to start working too much on the indicator search bar if it's changing alot
<dednick> nic-doffay: so i'll just hold out
<nic-doffay> dednick, cool
<mzanetti> Saviq: tests/plugins/Unity/Launcher/mocks/AccountsServiceDBusAdaptor.cpp
<mzanetti> Saviq: the place where this is read again is launcherbackend.cpp :215
<nic-doffay> dednick, oren's in a meeting but I'll let him know you want to chat when he's out.
<mzanetti> Saviq: and the real thing that comes from DBus is in plugins/AccountsSErvice/AccountssServiceDBusAdaptor.cpp
<dednick> nic-doffay: dont worry, i'll just send him an email
<Saviq> mzanetti, TBH it feels to me like we're trying to mock this on too low a level...
<jbicha> could https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/unity/recommend-telepathy-indicator/+merge/186392 be reviewed?
<jbicha> otherwise as a workaround, I could have mcp-account-manager-uoa recommend it but that's not the best place for that relationship
<Saviq> mzanetti, why do we even need to mock around the whole DBus adapter, and not just deal with QVariants?
<cwayne> mterry: heyo
<mterry> cwayne, hi
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I tried that too...
<cwayne> mterry: im still seeing the old hardcoded greeter.. do you know if your branch ever landed in the image?
<mzanetti> Saviq: thing is, we couldn't keep the AccountsServiceDBusAdaptor as generic as it is right now
<mterry> cwayne, (A) my branch landing will still give you the old hardcoded greeter
<mterry> cwayne, (B) my branch didn't land, it got delayed, potentially until mir does land
<mterry> cwayne, sergiusens saw a performance hit with my branch and I didn't have time to track it down
<cwayne> mterry: i thought the whole point of that branch was that it fallsback to the background gsetting?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but then that means the AccountsService plugin is tied to DBus completely
<mterry> cwayne, oh oh oh
<mterry> cwayne, you're talking about the background branch
<mterry> cwayne, that landed
<Saviq> mzanetti, which is not great
<mterry> cwayne, but maybe didn't get released to saucy yet, let me check
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I started to refactor that too. but reverted at some point because it seemed to get worse
<mterry> cwayne, nope.  It landed on 9/16, right after that day's unity8 release, and we haven't had another since
<cwayne> mterry: ah, alright so it's not in the image then... any idea when we'd have another release?
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I guess I'll just introduce  additional methods in the AccountsServiceDBusAdaptor called [set]launcherItems() which handle that dbus stuff in there
<mzanetti> mterry: what is your opinion? you wrote that stuff
<mterry> cwayne, no, I'm not sure what's holding up the release.  we have started doing more measured releases, with this new landing spreadsheet and stuff
 * mterry reads scrollback
<mzanetti> mterry: so I'm in the need to mock the accountsservice stuff
<mzanetti> mterry: but I'm just not able to fake the launcher items struct
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually
<mzanetti> mterry: and we kinda think the dbusadaptor shouldn't expose QDBusArguments to the outside
<ChrisTownsend> jbicha: I was asking my team about that MP and we need someone from distro to ack as well.
<Saviq> mzanetti, shouldn't the adapter cough up "flat" QVariants already?
<Saviq> mzanetti, instead of going qdbus_cast in LauncherBackend?
<mterry> mzanetti, I didn't think the dbusadaptor was exposed at all.  I thought we only exposed the Qml-friendly AccountsService class
<Saviq> mzanetti, at that point mocking the adapter would become trivial
<mzanetti> mterry: no... you created it for the launcher :)
<mterry> mzanetti, oh in the launcherbackend code it is
<mzanetti> mterry: and afterwards you only wrapped the QML stuff around
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes... I agree
<mzanetti> Saviq: but that means the accountsservicedbusadaptor needs to know about the launcher's config format.
<mzanetti> which somewhat sucks too
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's no way of QDBusArgument > "flat" QVariant without knowing the format?
<mterry> mzanetti, Saviq: I'm not opposed to that class being smarter about what it exposes.  But I was envisioning all smarts to belong in the AccountsService class.  Can we push the smarts there and change launcherbackend to use the "wrapper" class?
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's at least currentSignature on QDBusArgument that suggests it has all the knowledge it needs to flatten itself
<mzanetti> Saviq: that's the thing... you need to know what's in the QDbusArgument to be able to unmarshall it
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, that was another of my points
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but it knows what it is, does it not?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it has currentSignature() which holds what it is
<Saviq> aa{sv} in our case
<mzanetti> ah right...
<Saviq> so it'd be braindead that it could not unmarshal itself
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, what mterry said
<mzanetti> I agree with that too
<Saviq> mzanetti, the AccountService is where this should probably happen
<Saviq> mzanetti, and that's what we should mock
<mzanetti> ack
<mterry> I think we have a mock for that already
<mzanetti> Saviq: but it still annoyes me that I didn't manage to fake that damn QDBusArgument
<mzanetti> mterry: yep, we do
<Saviq> mzanetti, heh ;)
<mzanetti> ok then... I know how to proceed
<mzanetti> thanks guys
<mzanetti> Saviq: are we ok with scripts for manual testing in /tests/tools/ ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I've nothing against that
<Saviq> mzanetti, but id -u
<Saviq> mzanetti, not id -g
<mzanetti> right...
<mzanetti> thanks :)
<mzanetti> does ctrl+/ in QtCreator work for you? It never worked in the Qt5 edition for me and I assumed its a temporary bug. but it doesn't seem to go away for me.
<Saviq> mzanetti, seems to work here
<mzanetti> hmm... interesting... any hints on what it could be? works fine with the Qt4 qtcreator
<mzanetti> I tried remapping that to something else. still nothing
<mzanetti> all the other combos seem to work
<Cimi> mzanetti, do we have any tests for the bottom bar?
<Cimi> I finished my branch...
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panel_export-position
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/unity8.hud-2_hint-reveal-commit
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes, we have. I think you wrote them
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> mzanetti, I don't think there are any
<mzanetti> Cimi: is the bottomBar something different than the DashBar?
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah ok... so we probably don't have any
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's the hud revealer
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> Cimi: we have some of them in the hud tests
<mzanetti> Cimi: and autopilot tests for that too
<Cimi> but we changed the behaviour
<Cimi> I am changing the behaviour
<Cimi> so I need to test
<mzanetti> Cimi: just adding the visual behavior or the stuff that gets communicated?
<mzanetti> -adding +changing
<Cimi> mzanetti, the hud stays on screen
<Cimi> hud button
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... we have autopilot tests for that
<Cimi> so I need to test that
<Cimi> and might need to test the dismiss as well
<mzanetti> which probably should be qmltests actually, but that's what it is right now
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... the test is quite precise in that
<Cimi> I can do qmltest maybe
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'm sure autopilot will fail with your branch
<mzanetti> Cimi: if you'd convert that to be a qmltest, that'd be great
<Cimi> mzanetti, where's the autopilot test? how can I test it?
<mzanetti> Cimi: ./build
<mzanetti> cd builddir
<mzanetti> make install
<mzanetti> cd ../tests/autopilot
<mzanetti> export `dbus-launch`
<mzanetti> autopilot run unity8
<mzanetti> Cimi: the export thingie needs to be done only once per shell you want to run the tests
<mzanetti> Cimi: do "autopilot list unity8" to see all tests
<mzanetti> Cimi: and give the full path at autopilot run to run only a single test
<mterry> mzanetti, speaking of AccountsService in unity8, can I get a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/statsWelcomeScreen/+merge/184153 ?
<mterry> mzanetti, ick
<mterry> mzanetti, let me update it's naming scheme to fit proper style
<mzanetti> mterry: ah right... I already started on this one and was interrupted. sorry. will do tomorrow
<mterry> mzanetti, no worries.  I'll have it fit and shiny tomorrow
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-20
<mzanetti> pete-woods: ping
<pete-woods> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> pete-woods: I was looking into the colors of the infographics. seems that comes from the libusermetrics model.
<mzanetti> pete-woods: can you point me to the right place?
<pete-woods> mzanetti: yes, basically there's an interface (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/trunk/view/head:/src/libusermetricsoutput/ColorThemeProvider.h)
<pete-woods> mzanetti: and a dummy implementation with hard-coded colours (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/trunk/view/head:/src/libusermetricsoutput/HardCodedColorThemeProvider.h)
<mzanetti> pete-woods: so that's the only place were we get the colors from?
<pete-woods> mzanetti: at the moment, yes
<mzanetti> pete-woods: we'd need to make that configurable.
<pete-woods> mzanetti: obvious
<pete-woods> ly
<mzanetti> pete-woods: not by the user, but for the vendor
<mzanetti> pete-woods: no... I mean right now :D
<pete-woods> mzanetti: didn't we have this conversation last week?
<mzanetti> pete-woods: yes... I wanted to get it done right now
<pete-woods> tell me what configuration to read / or if I should just make an API and I'll do it
<mzanetti> pete-woods: I guess we can just read some dconf key in there
<mzanetti> pete-woods: it's probably not something with a big future. but we need to have that configurable somehow for iteration1
<pete-woods> okay
<pete-woods> mzanetti: should I just invent some configuration format to stick into dconf then?
<mzanetti> pete-woods: I'd say yes... keep it simple... 3 color strings (or whatever amount of different colors we need)
<pete-woods> mzanetti: basically we need 3 colours for each "theme", and should probably support multiple themes
<mzanetti> pete-woods: I think that's not even needed
<pete-woods> mzanetti: I don't want to have to do this twice, though, and it really won't make it much more difficult
<mzanetti> pete-woods: ok. in that case... feel free
<pete-woods> mzanetti: do we have a "canonical" way of accessing dconf from Qt?
<mzanetti> pete-woods: gsettings-qt
<pete-woods> mzanetti: okay, thanks, will use that
<mzanetti> pete-woods: QGSettings gSettings("com.canonical.Unity.Infographics", "/com/canonical/unity/infographics/");
<pete-woods> mzanetti: cool, writing my code for me! :)
<mzanetti> just copy pasted it from my code and replaced launcher with infographics :D
<mzanetti> in the hope it saves you 5 minutes
<pete-woods> probably will!
<pete-woods> :D
<mzanetti> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> mhr3: hey, how hard is it to do the FIXME in scope.cpp:172 ?
<mzanetti>  // FIXME: Change to use row index.
<mzanetti> I'd need that
<mhr3> mzanetti, why would you need that?
<mhr3> also pstolowski wrote that code, he'll know better :)
<mzanetti> mhr3: because we need to change the previews to be able to swipe them left/right
<mzanetti> mhr3: and increasing/decreasing the index would be better that somehow finding all the data from a delegate from the outside
<mhr3> i do remember someone mentioning the index when the branch was being reviewed, but there was some reason why we kept it this way
<pstolowski> mzanetti: the fixme shouldn't be there anymore, at some point I had a branch that changed it to use index, but it was decided not do so, but unfortunately I don't recall what was the reasoning anymore...
<mzanetti> mhm...
<mzanetti> interesting
<mzanetti> pstolowski: was it Saviq?
<pstolowski> mzanetti: let my try to dig up in my logs..
<mzanetti> cool, tahnks
<pstolowski> mzanetti, mhr3 : ok, I found out what was the reason
<pstolowski> mzanetti, mhr3 : https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/use-dee-filtermodel/+merge/171846 made it no longer possible to support index-based activation
<mhr3> oh right, cause the activation is on the scope level and not on the category level
<pstolowski> mzanetti: in short, the indices doesn't make sense anymore internally afair, mhr3 can explain..
<mhr3> pstolowski, you home scope fixes didn't do the category sorting, right?
<mhr3> pstolowski, would be nice to get that in with the rest of the fixes
<pstolowski> mhr3: right, I forgot about that.. let me add it to the next one
<mhr3> cause now the device shows music first in home
<mhr3> instead of apps
<mhr3> people will complain :P
<mzanetti> pstolowski: so if I'm in GenericScopeView, how would I get to the information required to open another preview?
<pstolowski> mzanetti: I'm not familar with qml side of things, but essentialy you just pass another row, unless it's the last row in the model
<pstolowski> mzanetti: and you get the preview via onPreviewReady signal
<asac> 11:40 < asac> anyone can look at ==== unity ==== stack changes here ... http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<mzanetti> pstolowski: that's the thing... I don't have access to that row
<asac> 11:40 < asac> and tell me if that changes anything in the ui?
<asac> 11:40 < asac> those are staged and just wanted to punt them in the archive... just double checking because of the freezes
<mhr3> mzanetti, can't you just pass the model + index to your thing and then do model.get(index+1)?
<mhr3> dee models do expose get iirc
<mzanetti> I'm afraid Saviq won't approve that :D
<pstolowski> hmm
<mhr3> mzanetti, imo it's not that terrible if you just do that when you're changing the item
<mhr3> ie on user action
<mhr3> mzanetti, ultimately, why does this even matter? if you do have the index (which you wanted in the first place) you can just call the get() when activating the item
<pstolowski> mzanetti: essentialy, you want to "advance" to the next/prev item in the model, and perform scope.preview(..) on it; can't it be achieved via a signal from delegate to the parent list?
<mzanetti> pstolowski: no... the delegate is hidden doesn't have anything to do
<mzanetti> pstolowski: the current preview is open and that's the one that needs to trigger loading for the next/previous preview
<pstolowski> mzanetti: ah, ok, got it
<mzanetti> but yeah... exposing the whole model is probably the best we can... holding the whole model in the preview and call get on next/previous. discarding it when the preview is closed
<mzanetti> ok... I'll give that a shot
<mhr3> mzanetti, if you're touching the preview code it'd also be nice to have immediate response :)
<mhr3> cause right now you see preview after clickandhold + whatever time the scope/network takes to return it
<mhr3> it'd be cool to open the preview window right after clickandhold and show a spinner
<mzanetti> mhr3: ack
<mhr3> mzanetti, then again designs say that preview should be open on tap, not on clickandhold
<mzanetti> mhr3: huh? but not for everything, or?
<mhr3> mzanetti, right, installed/recent apps are exception
<mzanetti> mhr3: i.e. launching an installed app would be tedious if having to go through the preview
<mzanetti> mhr3: but what about the other scopes? i.e. music? should we always go through the previews there?
<mhr3> according to designs, yes
<mzanetti> mhm...
<mzanetti> well... anyways... doesn't change the fact that it should open right away and show a spinner while loading
<mhr3> indeed
<mzanetti> doesn't really matter to which handler it is connected
<mhr3> mzanetti, oh but there's a catch - double tap should "launch" stuff right away
<mhr3> no preview
<mzanetti> ok... I guess that's a different merge than the one with the preview list
<mhr3> sure, just something to keep in mind
<mhr3> hard to say whether a tap is going to be double one when you receive it :P
<mhr3> unless sdk added Oracle {}
<easd> do you know how to open window spread effect at first click on the launcher, and not the second one?
<mhr3> Saviq, got the lock up again :( same trace as in the bug i reported
<mhr3> this time it happened as i was closing lots of open apps
<mhr3> yey for deadlocks
<asac> mzanetti: Saviq: can you pleasea look for the unity changes
<asac> and tell me if they change UI on the desktop?
<asac> otherwise we cant push the button and thostrsscopes etc. are blocked
<mzanetti> asac: unity7?
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<asac> search for === unity ===
<asac> mzanetti: well check the changes in there
<asac> quite a lot desktop changes... if that changes UI i need to find an exception
<mzanetti> I have no idea tbh
<asac> mzanetti: can you check please?
<asac> mzanetti: i have even less of an idea
<asac> or tell me who in unity team can check
<mzanetti> asac: I wouldn't be so sure about that
<asac> we want to get that flushed in
<asac> who is doing this stuff? if we kick it out and it doesnt make saucy is that also fine?
<mzanetti> asac: better ask Trevinho
<asac> :)
<asac> kgunn: ^^
<asac> kgunn: who knows about unity desktop?
<mzanetti> asac: this is unity7... I don't think even kgunn know about it...
<asac> kgunn: i need someone to check the changes pending and confirm that it doesnt change UI etc. for the freezes
<asac> mzanetti: if he doesnt care, then we just dont take it and get no more updates in saucy ... i doubt thats the case  though :)
<asac> Trevinho: hi
<asac> Trevinho: your changes... if you need them better tell us now that they are good :)
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend: ^^
<mzanetti> mhr3: do you know someone from unity7 that is around at this time?
<mhr3> mzanetti, Trevinho andyrock ^^
<andyrock> hola :D
<mzanetti> andyrock: hi... can you answer asac's questions?
<asac> mhr3: look for === unity ===
<asac> andyrock: ^^
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<asac> tell me if anything in there changes the UI
<asac> (i dont think so)
<andyrock> ok let me check
<andyrock> asac, no changes in UI
<asac> thanks!!
<andyrock> np!
<dednick> Cimi: ping
<Cimi> dednick, pong
<dednick> Cimi: howdy. is ubuntu-settings-components in the archive yet?
<Cimi> dednick, apt-cache search :)
<Cimi> dednick, dunno
<dednick> Cimi: mh. no, it's not
<dednick> Cimi: we should probably get that in.
<dednick> sigh. and i choose the day that didrocks is not in...
<mzanetti> pstolowski: why does preview() require all those parameters and not just the uri?
<pstolowski> mzanetti: 2 reasons - 1) we would need to iterate over the model to find the rest (all need to be passed the backend); 2) that assumes uri is unique
<mzanetti> pstolowski: yes... I think the url is unique
<mzanetti> pstolowski: afaics, when I get the previewReady() signal I have no chance it knowing which preview it actually is
<pstolowski> mzanetti: I think we don't want to make that assumption, it bite us in unity7
<mzanetti> pstolowski: so how can I know which preview this actually is? it seems the Preview class contains none of the identifying items
<dednick> Cimi: you doing any work on that branch still?
<Cimi> dednick, it needs to be integrated
<Cimi> dednick, becoming real widgets...
<mzanetti> pstolowski: and given that we don't have unique id's I would need to have all that stuff in the preview again and compare everything again
<dednick> Cimi: hm. i want to move all the indicator widgets into there.
<Cimi> dednick, ok...
<Cimi> dednick, then import from this package?
<dednick> Cimi: yeah
<pstolowski> mzanetti: unitycore has the result row already in the preview object, but it's not exposed in the bindings, so it needs to be fixed if we need to match on that
<mzanetti> pstolowski: what's the result row? the index?
<pstolowski> mzanetti: no, that would be a struct or variant that carries actual values (same values you pass when calling activate/preview)
<mzanetti> pstolowski: another possiblity would be to introduce some sort of cancelPreview(...)
<mzanetti> pstolowski: so I would know that the incoming signal is the correct one
<mzanetti> if always cancelling previous ones
<pstolowski> mzanetti: indeed. that would be handled completly in the bindings (transparent for you)
<pstolowski> mzanetti: ie. preview() request would automatically cancel the previous request
<mzanetti> which bindings?
<asac> mzanetti: Saviq: unity8 crashes in automation
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-mako-smoke-unity8-autopilot/103/?
<mzanetti> pstolowski: ah... yeah... even better.
<asac> look in build artifacts for the crash
<asac> file
<mzanetti> pstolowski: do you think you can add that for me?
<asac> please file a bug
<asac> we will forget in case it doesnt happen on retry
<mzanetti> asac: where is the crash happening?
<asac> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1228097
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228097 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 and home scope crashes in automation in build 57" [Undecided,New]
<asac> mzanetti: during unity8 autopilot runs
<asac> all is in the bug
<asac> and artifacts
<asac> the tests succeeded, just systemsettle failed because it apparently was processing the crash files
<mzanetti> ah... see it
<asac> in case it doesnt go away
<asac> i will let you know
<asac> and get QA escalate it :)
<asac> lol
<mzanetti> "lol" is not evil enough... you should uas "muahahaha"
<mzanetti> s/uas/use/
<mzanetti> :)
<asac> mzanetti: so its happening again
<asac> mzanetti: seems a real issue... just install 57 image on mako
<asac> and run unity8 autopilots... i am sure you will hit the crash on 1 or 2nd try
<mzanetti> asac: ack
<Cimi> mzanetti, still keeping cdimage-touch or we can switch to ubuntu-system^
<Cimi> ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: not sure... haven't tried ubuntu-system lately
<asac> thostr_: ^^ i think home scope is also yours... 57 build always crashes that when running unity8 autopilot
<pstolowski> mzanetti: I will. can you in the meantime rely on the previewReady signal as it is; it shouldn't block you, right?
<mzanetti> pstolowski: no, shouldn't block me... it will "just" cause the wrong preview to show up until this is in
<mzanetti> when the user scrolls too fast, that is
<pstolowski> mzanetti: exactly
<asac> mzanetti: any news :)?
<asac> sorry... just need info if this issue a) is making the phone not dogfoodable and b) whether it is understood to make an assessment if the current image can go out
<mzanetti> asac: regarding the crash? no, not yet. I'm kinda in the middle of something
<asac> mzanetti: well, this one is most important of all :)
<asac> when can you loko at it?
<mzanetti> asac: ok... give me a few minutes to bring this to a state where I can interrupt it
<mzanetti> and I'll look into the crash
<asac> awesome
<asac> mzanetti: do you already know enough to give an assessment about impact of dogfoodability in the bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1228097 ? if not, please do once you know and ping me :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228097 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 and home scope crashes in automation in build 57" [Critical,New]
<asac> thx
<Cimi> maguro doesn't lock anymore here with cdimage of 18 sept
<Cimi> well, now works :)
<mzanetti> pstolowski: hey, about that crash... this is the closest I could come so far: http://paste.kde.org/pf84d9e23/
<mzanetti> pstolowski: any ideas?
<pstolowski> mzanetti: I suppose it's random? it's in home?
<mzanetti> pstolowski: yes
<mzanetti> cwayne: ping
<pstolowski> mzanetti: do I need to be running today's image? any pattern to reproduce?
<mzanetti> pstolowski: yes, todays image and apparently it only happens with the latest unity build
<pstolowski> mzanetti: I'm flashing and will try to repro. can you install dbg symbols to get better stacktrace?
<mzanetti> pstolowski: I don't even manage to flash the device...
<mzanetti> phablet-flash bailed out and I can't recover any more
<mzanetti> but yes... once I have it back up I will try
<Saviq> dednick, standup
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑
<Cimi> another thing, directionaldragarea uses abbreviations, like maxSpeed instead maximumSpeed
<Cimi> I think we wanted always to go with full words, right?
<Cimi> Saviq, dandrader|afk, ok was the "maxSilenceTime" causing the drop of the gesture...
<Saviq> Cimi, cool
<Cimi> wondering what a sane value is...
<Cimi> default is 200ms
<dednick> Saviq, mzanetti: jenkins ci builds seem to be taking a very long time today... any idea?
<dednick> #1054 has been going for 5 hours
<mzanetti> dednick: which job?
<Saviq> dednick, mzanetti we've switched to real hardware from the vm
<Saviq> http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/
<Saviq> looks pretty backed up
<dednick> http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-saucy/
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, the hardware is backed up - we seem to be down to two machines that can run autopilot tests
<Saviq> fginther, any word on that ↑ ?
<dednick> Saviq: ic.
<dednick> Saviq: if you get a chance today can you look at the indicator messages merge? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/unitymenumodel.messages/+merge/181552
<dednick> there are a few bugs waiting on it
<Saviq> dednick, not gonna happen, I'm afraid, flying home in ~2hrs
<dednick> Saviq: ah ok. I'll bug someone else :)
<fginther> dednick, Saviq, yes, it's at two machines at the moment. The long queue is the result of a failed machine and jenkins not rescheduling the jobs on the other system correctly
<fginther> dednick, Saviq, both machines are up and running now, and tests run in about 1/3 the time they did on the VMs
<tedg> Hey folks is greyback out today or just at lunch/rebooting ?
<dandrader> tedg, haven't seem him today.
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Hi
<mzanetti> tedg: he was at the sprint, but didn't show up in the standup. I assume he's on his way home
<Saviq> fginther, sounds awesome, looking forward toit
<Saviq> tedg, flying
<tedg> Cool, thanks guys.
<Saviq> tedg, actually should be around later today
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, hello!
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Hey, I would like to know if distro agrees with this for Unity7: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/unity/recommend-telepathy-indicator/+merge/186392
<Saviq> tedg, well, actually he was on http://flightaware.com/live/flight/BAW202/history/20130920/0250Z/KBOS/EGLL - so assuming he survived he should be online some time soon
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, I'm probably not the right person to approve that these days.  When did we drop telepathy-indicator?  I'm not in-tune with Desktop enough to know whether we want it in or not
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Honestly, I'm not really sure what the history is behind this.  I'd usually ask sil2100 or didrocks, but they are both out, so I thought maybe you could help.  I'll just wait for one of them to be available.  Thanks for looking!
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, seb128 isn't here either...  :-/
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Right, he's another I didn't consider, but...
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, sorry  :(  I have been working on unity8 this cycle and haven't been paying attention to Desktop movement
 * tedg finds it a little weird Saviq was tracking greyback's plane
<Saviq> tedg, ;)
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: No worries, thanks for taking a peek anyways.
<cwayne> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> cwayne: can you please test/review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/libusermetrics/color-themes-gconf/+merge/186770
<mzanetti> cwayne: btw... pete-woods is your hero... I didn't do anything in the end
<cwayne> mzanetti: pete-woods: :D thanks guys, will test that out today
<Saviq> mzanetti, N900 and N9 being examples of "this can be done" is a rather broken argument ;)
<mzanetti> no its not
<Saviq> mzanetti, remember we're not normal people - normal people will leave dozens of apps open at any given time
<Saviq> mzanetti, try doing that on the N9
<mzanetti> I do that too
<Saviq> well, for me N9 slows down quite a lot, and quickly, when I leave too many apps open
<mzanetti> Saviq: the only real issue I have with that is GPS apps drain battery. but for that I'd say the solution wouldn't be too hard
<mzanetti> just stop gps in the qt backend
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's also misbehaving apps that are "taken care of" when they're stopped
<Saviq> mzanetti, and TBH, I see no point in the argument about us "not doing multi-tasking well" - the user doesn't even know
<Saviq> they can do multitasking as they usually would
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh yes he does. ever used android?
<mzanetti> everything that's more comples than a fart-app will just behave weird once in the background and brought back
<Saviq> mzanetti, remember we won't be just killing them for no reason
<Saviq> mzanetti, while there's memory available, they'd just be stopped
<mzanetti> games start from the beginning without having your high score saved, every network related app drops connections
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's just bad apps, not bad multi tasking
<mzanetti> Saviq: bad apps come from bad developers
<mzanetti> Saviq: its waaaay more complex to get the state saving correct than not to waste resources
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, the gain we get is that bad apps from bad developers won't destabilize your system
<mzanetti> Saviq: shutting down some task on a signal minimized() is easier to do than storing a uncountable amount of possible combinations for anything
<mzanetti> at the cost of having much more bad apps
<mzanetti> nearly all, that is
<Saviq> mzanetti, I disagree, but even so, it's still better for the user experience
<dednick> Cimi: ping
<mzanetti> Saviq: I disagree there...
<MacSlow> anybody ever ran into this one "WireProtocolVersionMismatch: Wire protocol mismatch at <session bus :1.355 /com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection>: is 1.3, expecting 1.4" (trying to run autopilot-tests)
<MacSlow> just pulling updates again, in the hope that will fix the issue...
<thomi> MacSlow: yes
<thomi> MacSlow: that means somehow you installed python-autopilot 1.4 on top of saucy
<Saviq> MacSlow, ppa:autopilot maybe?
<thomi> MacSlow: there was a period of about 8 hours where the release team accidentally released 1.4 into the archive
<thomi> MacSlow: so you may need to manually remove it, update, and reinstall
<MacSlow> thomi, Saviq: *sigh* I don't know... or can't remember... to be honest
<thomi> MacSlow: if you run 'dpkg -l | grep autopilot' the version numbers should all start with '1.3' or '1.4' if you're running T
<MacSlow> thomi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6133175
 * MacSlow looks for the PPA now...
<thomi> MacSlow: you shouldn't have ppa:autopilot on your system
<thomi> MacSlow: we release into the archive now
<Saviq> pstolowski, could you reproduce the unity8/home scope crashes?
<pstolowski> Saviq: yes (with ap tests)
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑
<pstolowski> Saviq: and currently prepping a possible fix
<MacSlow> thomi, in the last weeks I've been deep into ext. snap-decision, thus didn't follow ap at all
<Saviq> pstolowski, awesome, thanks
<pstolowski> Saviq: btw, are AP tests restarting unity8 a lot?
<Saviq> pstolowski, yes
<Saviq> pstolowski, for each test, more or less
<pstolowski> Saviq: just once for a test? and there are roughly ~240 tests?
<Saviq> pstolowski, no, just 50 tests or so
<pstolowski> hmm
<pstolowski> mhr3: ^
<Saviq> pstolowski, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/3060/testReport/?
<Saviq> pstolowski, and actually ~half of those are gallery app tests
<Cimi> dednick, pong
<Saviq> pstolowski, we're at 36 total tests
<pstolowski> Saviq: ok, thanks
<MacSlow> thomi, that doesn't look to good... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6133208
<dednick> Cimi: hey. was just wondering if you had any specs for the menus in ubuntu-settings-components. Just trying to merge mine into there now.
<Cimi> dednick, nope...
<dednick> Cimi: ie. desgins
<dednick> Cimi: ok
<thomi> MacSlow: ok, it seems that those packages made it into the next PPA. I'll ask around and see if I can get that fixed.
<MacSlow> thomi, how long does that take?
<MacSlow> thomi, because this is blocking me from working on the ap-tests for the extend snap-decisions
<thomi> MacSlow: I just asked in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<thomi> MacSlow: it's not really something I can control
<MacSlow> Saviq, ^
<thomi> MacSlow: I suggest you ask there as well, so we get some traction sooner rather than later
<MacSlow> Saviq, I can't/should not do an MR for the working ext. snap-decisions without AP-tests, I guess...
<MacSlow> Saviq, although these not being in trunk blocks pete-woods on some tasks, because he is waiting on the pin-pad support in notifications
<fginther> MacSlow, hello, I'm trying to help with the autopilot version problem you are having
<pete-woods> MacSlow: it's not the pin pad support I need, it's just the plain old dialogues I need right now, the wifi selection dialogue would also be nice, but can come later
<fginther> MacSlow, are you seeing the 1.4 version on your local development machine or somewhere else?
<MacSlow> fginther, thanks
<MacSlow> fginther, also just put all my questions in #ubuntu-ci-eng for reference
<fginther> MacSlow, ok, moving there
<MacSlow> pete-woods, "plain old dialogs" what do you mean by this?
<pete-woods> MacSlow: as in the simple "password prompt" type dialogue
<MacSlow> pete-woods, those are all depending on the same feature added to notifications and need the same ap-testing... which currently doesn't work.
<pete-woods> MacSlow: np, I just didn't want you to think I needed more than I actually do
<MacSlow> pete-woods, the password-dialog, login/password-dialog and pin-pad entry extended snap-decisions all work... and I've python-examples to play around with...
<MacSlow> pete-woods, it just that without any ap-tests I cannot make a MR for those hoping it'll get approved and merged.
<MacSlow> pete-woods, and I don't think you'd want to work with non-trunk branches for notifications, or do you?
<mhr3> pstolowski, that totally explains it
<mhr3> and also makes it test-only failure
<mhr3> thostr_1, ^
<davmor2> davidcalle: Is there a way to tell if the "themoviedb.org" scope is working, On the phone and desktop I have typed Iron Man 3,  I figured that should trigger a response but all the info options are from wikipedia
<mhr3> thostr_1, so it's crashing because the tests are doing what unity doesn't normally do
<pete-woods> MacSlow: I'm already working with non-trunk unity8 for my development (I'm using your extended-notitications-2 branch)
<mhr3> thostr_1, ie restart
<MacSlow> pete-woods, well then you have password, login/password and pinpad already available to you
<davmor2> davidcalle: nevermind I lowered it down on desktop
<MacSlow> pete-woods, just let me check the revisions... not that I might be sitting on some, I've not pushed yet
<davidcalle> davmor2, to check the state of a scope, the easiest way is to activate it directly  : eg. themoviedb:iron man 3
<davmor2> davidcalle: ah nice thanks
<MacSlow> pete-woods, all good... you have what you need with the currently available revisions of lp:~macslow/unity8/extended-snap-decisions-2 and lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/extended-snap-decisions-2
<pete-woods> MacSlow: yes, my development has not been slowed, all that is blocked is the landing :)
<MacSlow> pete-woods, ok... yeah... sorry about that... I didn't expect autopilot being still such an issue...
<MacSlow> pete-woods, I try to see if I can get around it with the tips from fginther
<MacSlow> pete-woods, really wished myself I'd be able to get these into trunk by today
<thomi> MacSlow: you really shouldn't be using the next PPA
<pete-woods> MacSlow: no worries, as long as you don't break the API, I am very happy!
<davidcalle> davmor2, np
<MacSlow> pete-woods, well I try to avoid breaking API... as much as possible :)
<davmor2> davidcalle: hmmm phone is showing no result but the desktop is I'll try it again in bit :)
<MacSlow> pete-woods, and then the "API" is really just a bunch of hint-names
<MacSlow> pete-woods, libnotify and UnityMenuModel won't change that easily
<davidcalle> davmor2, the terrible wifi doesn't allow me to test now on my Nexus7, but there shouldn't be any difference, afaik
<davmor2> davidcalle: got it remove the .org and then it works.  So just themoviedb:iron man 3 and it shows the same on both :)
<davidcalle> davmor2, oh cool
<cwayne> pete-woods: im trying your libusermetrics theming branch, but it FTBFS for me
 * dednick thinks it a good time to end the day when he spills a glass of water onto desk with about £3000 worth of laptop/phones/tablets on it...
<dednick> plus the multi-adapter plug which has another few grands worth of stuff plugged in...
<dednick> sigh... have a good weekend all.
<thomi> dandrader: got a second?
<dandrader> thomi, yes
<thomi> dandrader: so for autopilot, I need to be able to see where the shell thinks the mouse pointer is. FOr configurations that are mir/unity8, kgunn suggested you're the person to ask.
<thomi> dandrader: can we have some sort of simple interface to make that possible?
<thomi> the current thinking here is that some sort of simple dbus interface might work...
<dandrader> thomi, yes, it's possible to do such thing
<dandrader> I mean, it's possible to implement such interface for autopilot to query
<thomi> dandrader: heh, that's a very carefully worded reply :)
<dandrader> :)
<thomi> Before we can do application testing for non-touch platforms on top of mir, we'll need something like this.
<thomi> since that's likely to happen in the next cycle, I think it might be wise to schedule this for sometime in the next few months. What do you think?
<dandrader> thomi, you mean testing unity8-mir for the desktop form factor?
<thomi> dandrader: not just unity8, but anything running within it.
<dandrader> thomi, because I didn't hear a word about getting it implemented yet...
<thomi> dandrader: my understanding is that that is supposed to wkr (although opt-in) in 6 months time.
<dandrader> thomi, ah, you mean xmir
<thomi> no
<thomi> I mean mir + unity8
<thomi> opt in for 14.04
<dandrader> thomi, interesting. that's news for me.
<thomi> I'm sure kgunn will confirm that - sorry you had to find out this way :P
<kgunn> dandrader: its always been that way...but hey for unity8, you can already run no desktop...so the real key is rrunning with mir :)
<thomi> dandrader: kgunn: So I'll add a bug task to unity8, and assign it to.... someone?
<dandrader> kgunn, it will just look like a huge tablet.
<thomi> dandrader perhaps?
<dandrader> thomi, fine by me
<kgunn> dandrader: yeah ;)
<thomi> dandrader: consider yourself pressganged: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1169362
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1169362 in Autopilot "Need a mouse backend that uses UInput" [High,Triaged]
<dandrader> :)
<dandrader> thomi, so the milestone would be 14.04?
<dandrader> (for the unity8 side of that bug)
<thomi> dandrader: well, hopefully before 14.04 is released, but yeah
<thomi> if I had my way it'd be in the next 12 weeks
<dandrader> thomi, do your way
<dandrader> s/do/done
<thomi> :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: ping
<dandrader> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> dandrader: this just happened when I wanted to drag down indicators: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6133905/
 * dandrader realizes it's Friday night in Germany
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah... it is :/
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmm, at least it seems to be easy to avoit this crash. check if DirectionalDragArea::fetchTargetTouchPoint returned a valid touch point instead of null
<dandrader> before using it
<dandrader> null meaning that it din't find it
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah... I've seen that.
<dandrader> mzanetti, the hard/curious part is how did we get into such state
<dandrader> where the touch that's doing se gesture seemingly vanished...
<dandrader> s/se/the
<mzanetti> dandrader: yep. that's when I pinged you... I figured in a method called touchEvent_recognized() the touch event actually shouldn't be 0
<dandrader> mzanetti, is it hard to reproduce?
<mzanetti> dandrader: not sure... I realized more often crashes when trying to reveal something... but this is the first time I actually got a trace (because was in the middle of deugging something else)
<mzanetti> dandrader: I didn't do much actually... unity started up, opened the phone app, did a phone call, and when that ended I tried dragging down the indicators and bam
<dandrader> mzanetti, can you file a bug report with the info you got?
<mzanetti> dandrader: if only I would be able to reproduce :/
<dandrader> maybe the theme here is "making DirectionalDragArea resilient about disappeasing/inconsistent touch events"
<dandrader> but it could also be that touch events are coming fine but DDA messed up in a different way but ended up crashing just there
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah... I believe more in the second one
<dandrader> mzanetti,  nah, DDA is perfectly engineered!
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> famous last words
<mzanetti> dandrader: bug reported
<mzanetti> have  a nice weekend
<dandrader> mzanetti, you too!
<mterry> Can anyone explain if there's anything special I have to do as a shell to have the OSK work?
<mterry> (I'm implementing the first-boot welcome screens, which runs outside of unity, and I'm not seeing it come up)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-22
<snakin> When will the Start Menu be added again?  How do I add it easily now?  I find the new Unity Desktop environment to be a show stopper for me.
<snakin> It's poorly designed and I find it arrogant of the developers to 'force' it upon power users such as myself.  The function is flawed, the menu does not always appear when the mouse hovers to the side, and even if it does, it's poorly thought through.  Can Ubuntu not take a hint?
<Daekdroom> snakin, you have to push against the edge for the Launcher to appear.
<snakin> it does'nt always respond fast... sometimes, I have to keep pushing the pointer 'off page' to fight the bar to appear.  Why not just have a simple start menu?  What was so wrong with the start menu?  Why not have both?
<snakin> It's not logical.
<snakin> And to think that somehow MS, Gnome, AND Ubuntu all jumped off the cliff with this arrogant 'revamp' of something that has taken years of running in the wild to develop
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-15
 * tsdgeos waves the channel
<Jessedhammu> hay can i change the position of unity launcher ,,>>??
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/infographics-august-merge/+merge/231344/comments/573362
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I don't bother about this branch unless someone tells me "fix this, we want to merge infographics today"
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> maybe put it as WIP then?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I lost the count on how many times I fixed conflicts and noboduy reviewed
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I did infographics two months ago
<tsdgeos> i don't even know what it is about
<tsdgeos> but i guess we don't want it now in rtm
<tsdgeos> or do we?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, replace infographics with svg
<tsdgeos> i guess i'll say it put it as WIP and bug saviq when he comes back? it's not feature critical, is it?
<Cimi> pete-woods, do you know anything about schedule for infographics as svg?
<pete-woods> Cimi: I haven't been told anything. I think it's up to us two to push it forward
<pete-woods> Cimi: if we find a "quiet" week for u8, then maybe we should just push it through
<Cimi> pete-woods, on your side, do you think it has feature parity with the current implementation?
<Cimi> pete-woods, unity side, is just a frontend, we don't control things
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I did the translation support for the YouTube scope while you were away. wasn't sure if it was blocking you from doing the spanish translation
<pete-woods> Cimi: I think maybe it misses the "no data" infographic
<pete-woods> Cimi: but that's difficult to do from my end now, because of translations
<Cimi> pete-woods, so pleas, add this
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: cool tx
<facundobatista> Holas
<tsdgeos> dednick: what's the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-polishing/+merge/228700 ?
<tsdgeos> do we want it in? need reviewing?
<dednick> tsdgeos: Cimi is reviewing
<tsdgeos> dednick: good stuff
<anpok> hm is there a simple way to trigger a notifaction
<anpok> apart of calling the phone
<anpok> and adding a callendar entry with reminter :(
<anpok> reminder even
<mzanetti> anpok: lp:unity-notifications
<mzanetti> anpok: examples directory
<anpok> oh thx having a loo
<anpok> k
<mzanetti> dandrader: good morning
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey, what's the ETA on the lost input fix?
<dandrader> mzanetti, hi
<mzanetti> landing team wants to know
<mzanetti> seems its blocking promotions
<dandrader> mzanetti, you mean that second patch?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I mean a fix for the lost input :D
<mzanetti> yes, the second patch.
<mzanetti> people think of this as one issue though
<mzanetti> so for the landing team the issue is not fixed.
<dandrader> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/frozenApps-lp1295623 needs a reviewer
<dandrader> mzanetti, wanna do it? :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah, great. will look at it, yes
<mzanetti> wow... this is a whole lot of code
<dandrader> mzanetti, 90% of it is refactoring to make it possible to unit test MirSurfaceItem
<dandrader> mzanetti,  5% is the test itself and 5% is the actual fix
<mzanetti> yeah.. see that
<dandrader> mzanetti, the commit message explains that mess
<mzanetti> dandrader: shouldn't SessionInterface be in unity-api too (not asking you to do that now - just for my undertstanding)
<mzanetti> ?
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes, I even had a TODO comment in its header stating that
<dandrader> mzanetti, but greyback_ wants to nuke it in the nor so far future
<dandrader> s/nor/not
 * dandrader looks for the doc
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> no need to dig docs now
<mzanetti> I just wanted to know if my understanding is ok
<dandrader> mzanetti, ah you opened it already. it's item #2
 * mzanetti totally forgot about that tab being open :D
<dandrader> mzanetti, and that nice diagram https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/drawings/d/1KFn03gFW1SXYOQn1l9hPCwFx_a8EAJA2AMc1hygqeEo/edit
<mzanetti> ack. makes sens to me
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... you sure you're not breaking multitouch with this? (I haven't tried it yet - but just reading through it you don't seem to care about touch ID in validateAndDeliverTouchEvent)
<dandrader> mzanetti, when a QEvent::TouchBegin comes, it means a whole new touch sequence is starting. Which implies that previous to that there should be no active touch points
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> dandrader: what event is there when there's just an additional finger put down?
<dandrader> QEvent::TouchUpdate
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> thanks
<dandrader> a touch sequence starts when the first touch point is pressed and ends once the last remaining touch point is released
<mzanetti> ok... I would have expected to get a TouchBegin for each finger
<dandrader> mzanetti,  that you get from QTouchPoint::touchPoints()::state() or QTouchPoint::touchPointStates()
<mzanetti> got it
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah... your branch looks good. compiling it on the device to test
<darklight_> Is anyone looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1305438? It's been broken one way or another since ~ 12.10
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1305438 in compiz (Ubuntu) "hot corners stop working time to time" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ping
<Guest60061> Cimi: tsdgeos ...i thot i did get access for the team, lemme check if i need to do one more approval step of something
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: hi
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey. i'm looking at an enhancement requested by thostr (and he discussed it with saviq) to delay invalidating of results model till first result of new search arrives; instead extsting results should be "disabled" (blurred, dimmed, whatever). do you know about that idea?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: nope
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, (and they shouldn't be clickable when new search is in progress)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok.. so i've first part more less ready, but wanted to check with you about making current results dimmed
<kgunn> greyback_: can you review ? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/frozenApps-lp1295623/+merge/234393
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, would it make sense for you if it's a single property of Scope?
<dandrader> kgunn, greyback_, mzanetti is on it
<greyback_> kgunn: I believe mzanetti was looking at it
<kgunn> ta
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, (all results are either disabled or not for given scope)
<dandrader> mzanetti, you should probably claim it
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i guess that's fine yes
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, how busy are you currently? do you have time to hack something soonish (and I'd test/play with it and my plugin branch)?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: just came from a week out, settling in, not terribly busy
<tsdgeos> i guess i could take it
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, awesome; how about a bool property of Scope named 'resultsEnabled'?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> actually do we need a new property?
<tsdgeos> don't we have the "searching" thing already? can use that?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ↑
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, we have searchInProgress getter, but not exposed via property
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, the only qproperty I can see is for 'favorite' flag
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> and what does trigger the orange busy bar?
 * tsdgeos checks
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, but yeah, resultsEnabled would = !searchInProgress afaict
<tsdgeos> scope.searchInProgress
<tsdgeos> seems exposed to me
<tsdgeos> at least we use it :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ahhh, bloody scope interface defined somewhere else :/
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah, you're right, we do handle it. in that case no need for new property (unless we find it's limiting us for some reason; but should be ok)
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so what should i do then?
<tsdgeos> make the thing blurred + disabled while searching?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, probably making them dimmed will be better. but i'm wondering if tying it to search-in-progress is a right thing, cause this will make them not-clickable until search finished
<pstolowski> * finishes
<tsdgeos> well you said
<tsdgeos>  resultsEnabled would = !searchInProgress afaict
<tsdgeos> :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah... but now as I think of it more.. what we want is to disable *old* results, but when new results start arriving, they should be clickable / enabled
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, so, I think we need a new property after all :/
<tsdgeos> ok
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i'll be back in 1h
<kgunn> dednick_: just checking, i know there's no prereq marked, but i can land lp:~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/indicator-polishing w/o landing
<kgunn> lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-polishing
<kgunn> ?
<Cimi> kgunn, yes
<Cimi> kgunn, but he needs an approve first :)
<kgunn> Cimi: yes sir...
<kgunn> Cimi: was just noticing it seemed ready
<kgunn> Cimi: is there someone who we usually get to top approve on u-s-s ?
<Cimi> kgunn, it is quite ready yes, but it is affected from some changes to the sdk, I would like to wait tomorrow/wednesday
<Cimi> kgunn, this is settings components, not system settings
<kgunn> Cimi: cool, i'll keep it on the "still cookin'" pile
<kgunn> Cimi: you're right, sorry, mis-spoke
<Cimi> kgunn, basically, wait sdk to revert few things, then if nothing breaks approbe
<kgunn> thanks Cimi, you know which mp's we're eyeballing from sdk to land first ?
<Cimi> kgunn, otherwise we might just want to fine-tune some small details
<kgunn> dednick_: and i thot lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-polishing was landing last week ?...what happened ?
<Cimi> kgunn, there are many of zsombi https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<kgunn> Cimi: ok
<Cimi> kgunn, regarding listitems and divider
<Cimi> kgunn, it happened me not approving
<kgunn> Cimi: were you just being cruel ?
<kgunn> :)
<Cimi> kgunn, last week there was a bug around slow initialization of the indicators
<Cimi> kgunn, you were receiving a message, you pulled down the indicators... blank page for 1-2 seconds
<kgunn> eegads
<Cimi> kgunn, nick fixed friday that and is fine
<kgunn> Cimi: ok...well, there will also be another train
<kgunn> to land on
<Cimi> kgunn, however I dislike some UX changes daniela did (but she left)
<Cimi> kgunn, design also has a redesign for indicators
<kgunn> but she's back today right
<kgunn> Cimi: yeah...but that branch fixes a poop-ton of bugs
<Cimi> kgunn, so we might want to land the settings components part, and incorporate those design changes (that will fix my concern)
<Cimi> kgunn, I know, but we have policy of no regressions
<kgunn> Cimi: kk
<mzanetti> re
<mzanetti> kgunn: yes, on it
<kgunn> Cimi: what regression if the slow-init was addressed ?
<dednick_> Cimi: there's no regression in the the u8 branch
<dednick_> Cimi: it's a different design
<Cimi> dednick_, I think is a regression
<Cimi> dednick_, not your fault
<kgunn> Cimi: isn't danelia back today?
<dednick_> Cimi: i think she's left?
<kgunn> dednick_: you mean forever ?
<Cimi> i think so
<dednick_> kgunn: yeah
<Cimi> kgunn, I can approve nick branch, is a good improvement
<Cimi> kgunn, but I am sure we will receive complain for the new indicator design
<Cimi> the header bar loses the chevron for example, you don't know how to switch indicators
<Cimi> once you pulled down
<kgunn> Cimi: i see, at that point...that monkey is on design
<dednick_> it's going to change again in short order
<Cimi> kgunn, at the same time, vesa and ben were working on a redesign... and now we have that
<dandrader> greyback_, Here is QOpenGLDebugLogger::startLogging crashing on me again... http://paste.ubuntu.com/8350547/
<dandrader> greyback_, commented it out
<kgunn> Cimi: "working on redesign" doesn't sound "done"
<greyback_> dandrader: weird
<dandrader> greyback_, that was on krillin
<Cimi> kgunn, they user tested this morning
<Cimi> kgunn, and trust me, is miles better
<greyback_> dandrader: looks like a null pointer..
<kgunn> Cimi: sorry, user tested nick's branch that's up?
<kgunn> or ....new design we have yet to implement ?
<Cimi> kgunn, users tested the prototype
<Cimi> of the new indicatords
<Cimi> not nick branch
<kgunn> got it
<Cimi> kgunn, I don't think any designer ever saw nick branch working
<Cimi> kgunn, because daniela left
<Cimi> kgunn, and other designers were working on the redesign...
<dednick_> Cimi: they approved my changes. it's been there for ages.
<Cimi> dednick_, who approved?
<dednick_> Cimi: ben, daniela, esti . can't remember who all
<dednick_> Cimi, kgunn: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1KC40suUs13gajIlE1Ms6PJYoIPx_AjlF4ae6bvtNjNc/edit
<Cimi> dednick_, esti is not UX, daniela left...
<dednick_> removing the chevron was a direct request
<Cimi> anyway, regardless we have UX approvals (only daniela), we have to change the design anyway, why not merging both?
<Cimi> instead of getting comments publicly, google plus/whatever "hey indicator redesign!" etc etc... then change it all over again in a couple of days
<mzanetti> Cimi: indeed much better with this option. thanks
<Cimi> yw
<mzanetti> Cimi: now do you know a cure for Telepathy hiding all the time?
<Cimi> not using it :)
<Cimi> probably similar solution
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey, so ok for new attribute 'resultsEnabled'? do you know if it needs to be added to ScopesInterface (I don't know what was the history of extracting this interface into separate project)
<mzanetti> doesn't have such an option I think
<mzanetti> Cimi: don't you use any IM?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: everything needs to be in  the interface
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so mocks for example can use the interface
<tsdgeos> unity8 mocks
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, I am antisocial, I don't chat apart IRC with colleagues :D
<mzanetti> mhm...
 * greyback_ needs reboot
<mzanetti> dandrader: do you know what happened to the touch cancellation for the edges?
<mzanetti> list time I heard from it, it was "soon after qtcomp landed"
<dandrader> mzanetti, right
<dandrader> mzanetti, waiting for it bubble up the prioritized queue of TODO work
<dandrader> kgunn, ^
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah... I think this should be critical... people start working around it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1368702
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368702 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[SDK] HEADER ISSUE: Back arrow needs to be moved further to the right and also have a larger invisible touch target" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> kgunn: ^
<mzanetti> I think the only reason why this isn't critical for us, is that we don't have a bug number for it
<tsdgeos> +1
<tsdgeos> marcustomlinson: please fix the tests in your branch
<marcustomlinson> tsdgeos: k
<dednick> Cimi: looks like i you can't put a colorized image into an UbuntuShape.
<dednick> Cimi: so can't do anything about it :/
<Cimi> dednick, you can use shaderEffectSource
<Cimi> is fixable, just, dammit!
<Cimi> maybe there is a better fix
<Cimi> like fixing the icons of the notifications
<dednick> Cimi: hm? SharedEffectSource renders a texture.
<dednick> *into a
<Cimi> dednick, you can wrap a texture (an icon) inside a shape
<Cimi> dednick, we use this in the shell already somewhere
 * Cimi away, catch you a bit later
<dednick> Cimi: that change is in usc now.
<dandrader> greyback_, update the splashscreen unity8 mp
<dandrader> updated
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-16
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: ping
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: hi
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: for usermetrics
<tsdgeos> where's UseXGettext ?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: cmake-extras
<tsdgeos> oh that name is going to be confusing with extra-cmake-modules :D
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: setLabel(_(GETTEXT_PACKAGE, "No data sources available")); does not end up in the .pot
<tsdgeos> which makes the very first thing i see on the phone untranslatable
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: it's in there. for some reason just not in trunk?...
<tsdgeos> well, should be in trunk if we want people to translate it, no?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: sure, trying to figure out what's going on
<tsdgeos> Mirv: has there been any recent patch to qtdeclarative? i am getting a pretty consistent crash i didn't use to
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: okay. I've sorted out my own stupidity now
<pete-woods> going to have to make another landing
<tsdgeos> cool, tx
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/libusermetrics/extract-all-translations/+merge/234773
<pete-woods> there's the branch, if that helps
<Mirv> tsdgeos: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+changelog (the last one not yet in rtm)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ok, tx
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: nice :)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i'm going to need https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/87700/ in
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it's a two lines patch that is already in 5.3
<tsdgeos> Mirv: how do we proceed?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: file a LP bug, check that it applies against our 5.3.0 package, I'll take it from there
<tsdgeos> ok, tx
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1369930
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1369930 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Fix crash in QObjectWrapper" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> tsdgeos: thanks, I'll start preparing it
<tsdgeos> awesomeness
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so what's exactly the UI that you guys thought for that resultsEnabled?
<mzanetti> greyback__: good morning. trying to land your branches: please resolve the conflict here: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/exposeOrientation/+merge/232485
<mzanetti> greyback__: and please reapprove this one after I merged conflicts: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/focus-first-if-running-at-startup/+merge/234778
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i only heard a rough idea to dim/blur them, Saviq and thostr would know, but both are not available :/
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: :/
<greyback__> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/focus-first-if-running-at-startup/+merge/234778 missing commit message
<mzanetti> greyback__: good catch. fixed
<greyback__> mzanetti: approved
<mzanetti> thanks
<greyback__> mzanetti: and expose-orientation conflicts fixed
<mzanetti> greyback__: awesome. thanks
<tsdgeos> pstolowski:  lp:~aacid/unity8/results-enabled-flag give it a try
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, thanks, doing
<tsdgeos> @unity: anyone knwos what's going on with the autopilot tests?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, your branch works fine, but i think we need to think about how to indicate the 'disabled' state
<tsdgeos> yeah
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, e.g. entire screen is grayed out, but it looks weird since you can still type into the search box
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, also, when search results arrive immediately (usually the case for local scopes), they're grayed out for just a blink of an eye
<tsdgeos> that too
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i think it would look much better if only the icons where greyed out, not entire dash
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, but, i think somebody else needs to decide ;)
<tsdgeos> that's why the orange line has "make it last longer than it really is"
<tsdgeos> not to look horribly broken
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: agreed, now go on and find who that somebody is :D
<pstolowski> :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what up with AP tests?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, who is the best contact in design these days?..
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yesterday I had a run and they were passing fine
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: they seem to be failing in places that don't make sense given the changes in the branc
<tsdgeos> h
<tsdgeos> like
<tsdgeos> ERROR: unity8.shell.tests.test_lock_screen.TestLockscreen.test_can_unlock_pin_screen(Native Device)
<tsdgeos> in https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/unity8/handle_null_preview/+merge/234054
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: don't know :/
<tsdgeos> JMulholland: hi ho, i've been told you're our new Dash guide nowadays
<tsdgeos> JMulholland: pstolowski and me have some questions, have a minute?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I had several chats with him, what do you need to know?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ↑↑↑
<tsdgeos> basically there seems to be a desire to dim the dash while searchs are running
<pstolowski> Cimi, we need to disable & dim/blur/whatever search results while search is in progress
<pstolowski> Cimi, so we're interested in knowing what will be the desired effect from design pov
<Cimi> we did not have the pulsing bar at the bottom to indicate search?
<tsdgeos> we do
<tsdgeos> that's a different thing
<tsdgeos> let's say complementary
<tsdgeos> not totally different
<pstolowski> Cimi, yes, this indicates search in progress. but till now we were clearing all results almosst immdiately. from now on we will keep old results displayed until new ones arrive
<Cimi> pstolowski, so if I search house, i clear and I search dog, house will be shown while dog search is in progress?
<pstolowski> Cimi, yes, till at least a single result arrives. and old results will get disabled in the meantime
<pstolowski> Cimi, no wait
<Cimi> pstolowski, I think we should clear them
<pstolowski> Cimi, when you're removing characters, it's new search every time
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> pstolowski, so if I add a search term
<Cimi> house london
<Cimi> I will still see results for house while is searching london?
<Cimi> searching "house london"
<pstolowski> yes, but they will get disabled and dimmed, and we will clear and replace them when 1st result for full phrase arrives. the idea is to minimize the time you see completely empty dash while search is in progress
<pstolowski> Cimi, currently we clear almost immediately as you type (after 240 ms afair)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: some pixel pushing that has high priority https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/bug1365929/+merge/234795
<Cimi> pstolowski, basically ytour idea is to make them desaturated and half opaque?
<Cimi> pstolowski, why do we need to dim and disable them?
<Cimi> I would just leave them personally, with the pulsing progressbar at the bottom
<pstolowski> Cimi, disable, so that user cannot click them anymore. and btw, it's not my idea ;) Saviq and thostr agreed on the general concept shortly before leaving for vacation ;)
<Cimi> the user has a glance that something is going on, as well as ability to open a previous result and cancel the search in case he decides to tap on one of the previous
<Cimi> pstolowski, why the user should not click on them?
<pstolowski> Cimi, there is no strong reason to disable, except for, suddenly you can click wrong item when new ones replace old ones
<Cimi> pstolowski, so we should dim out only before the results are coming in
<Cimi> pstolowski, imagine you searching on google and everything disables as you type
<pstolowski> Cimi, yes, that's the plan (sorry if my earlier explanation was chaotic); you type -> current (old) results get dimmed -> 1st result arrive and we clear old ones + new results are enabled
<Cimi> pstolowski, I meant, current ones should not get dimmed
<Cimi> pstolowski, they should get dimmed when new results are enabled
<Cimi> pstolowski, we have 1 problem we want to fix: user tapping an old result when a new one is just about to being displayed, is like a race condition
<pstolowski> Cimi, that's not possible ;), you either have old results, or new, not both
<Cimi> pstolowski, disabling everything sounds like a brutal solution that does not aim at the issue but affects the rest of the experience
<pstolowski> Cimi, hmm, i disagree, it's better than removing everything on every letter you type as we do now
<Cimi> pstolowski, I think one better solution, for example, could be dimming the results coming in, with a small transition
<Cimi> instead dimming old
<Cimi> we want to block people from running "new" results
<Cimi> not from opening old ones
<Cimi> current issue we have on the desktop, for example, I type fire (for firefox) and I want to click on firefox but a new item comes in and I open that by mistake
<Cimi> I think the new results should fade in, rather than old ones (old ones are still valid, in fact)
<pstolowski> Cimi, the scenario you describe doesn't apply to the new architecture; in unity7 we were diffing result sets and did other crazy stuff the could result in some late items pushed before already displayed one. now we only append (this accounts for both categories and individual results)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what you think?
<Cimi> pstolowski, even if does not apply to the architecture, still completely fixes the problem
<Cimi> pstolowski, type cal, calendar and calculator appear on screen
<Cimi> we don't know if user wants to tap one of the other
<Cimi> so we leave those on screen
<Cimi> then the user adds a letter, and while is searching realises he wants to open calendar because he sees it, he is satisfied and just wants to run that
<Cimi> he can tap and the app opens
<tsdgeos> Cimi: don't know tbh what i prefer
<tsdgeos> not the design type myself :D
<Cimi> this is the scenario, and as we said can be problematic if results change while user is moving the finger towards the screen (is like a race condition)
<Cimi> so what we do, we make those results fade in/as a transition
<Cimi> so the user will never fall in the situation of tapping something he does not want
<pstolowski> Cimi, well, as tsdgeos says.. i like how it works with current branch from tsdgeos (minus the actual effect of dimming of entire screen), design needs to speak up ;)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i don't see how fadein/out is going to make the user never make a mistake
<pstolowski> exactly
<Cimi> tsdgeos, fade in new results
<Cimi> not fade out old
<pstolowski> Cimi, perhaps you want to give it a shot?
<Cimi> pstolowski, what?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: we're not fading in/out anything
<tsdgeos> we're just dimming them
<Cimi> dimming
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we are disabling them, right?
<tsdgeos> i'm just adding a huge black 0.7 overlay on top
<facundobatista> Holas
<Cimi> tsdgeos, are they clickable?
<tsdgeos> no
<Cimi> tsdgeos, this is the issue
<tsdgeos> what would be the point if they were clickable?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, they are not
<Cimi> tsdgeos, they should be
<Cimi> in my opinion
<tsdgeos> that's what *you* say
<tsdgeos> and that's why we have deisgn people
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> that maybe will answer the question before the next decade
<pstolowski> :)
<tsdgeos> if they get to listen to irc
<tsdgeos> instead of just be on ir
<tsdgeos> -r+t
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so imagine I am looking for "weather las palmas gran canaria"
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you don't have to convince me, you have to convince JMulholland
<Cimi> tsdgeos, as soon as I typed "weather las", the correct result is already there
<pstolowski> Cimi, we've branches ready that implement that
<Cimi> why on earth would I need to block the entire ui, if the result is ready, until all the other words are processed?
<Cimi> I will ask James :)
<Cimi> and tell him my idea
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that's nto the situation as i understand it anyway
<tsdgeos> unless you are ultra slow when typing
<Cimi> (which I just noticed is exactly how it works on other search engines)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pstolowski going tomorrow to the office, I'll sort this out
<pstolowski> i'm not sure if transition is an answer, since we do search with practically every letter you type
<Cimi> pstolowski, do you have an android phone?
<pstolowski> Cimi, ok, but please give it a shot before that, because i think it's not as bad as you think it is; in fact i think it works quite nicely with slow scopes (such as wikipedia)
<pstolowski> Cimi, i've nexus4
<pstolowski> Cimi, ah, android, yeah, sure
<Cimi> pstolowski, you can try doing a google search, and see is also nice being able to tap results while search is in progress
<Cimi> pstolowski, I am not saying is bad, I am saying that probably we can think of something better
<Cimi> pstolowski, the UX problem is that we can tap new results that are popping in, and we did not see them
<Cimi> pstolowski, so I would work on this side of the problem
<tsdgeos> MacSlow|lunch: does unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.EphemeralNotificationsTests.test_append_hint pass for you on the PC
<tsdgeos> ?
<pstolowski> Cimi, ok, but keep in mind that we currently have a single model for results, so if you want to do a transition that needs two models (old results, new results), then this is potentially too big undertaking and refactoring at this point imho
<Cimi> pstolowski, the old results just disappear instantenuously
<Cimi> pstolowski, the new results are not clickable for (for example) 100 ms
<Cimi> eventually we can think of animating those 100ms
<Cimi> but this is my idea, tomorrow I will ask james about it
<tsdgeos> marcustomlinson: found a problem with your branch
<pstolowski> Cimi, ah, ok, thanks
<marcustomlinson> tsdgeos: what did I do?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do autopilot tests work for you on the desktop? or you test only on the phone?
<tsdgeos> marcustomlinson: broke previews in dash overview
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I only tried on the phone
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, that ap-test should no longer be in lp:unity8
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Design wanted me to can the whole append-feature
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, phew... it is no longer part of lp:unity8
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, what branch are you checking?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: marcustomlinson's
<tsdgeos> marcustomlinson: can you merge trunk?
<marcustomlinson> tsdgeos: k
<pstolowski> Cimi, btw pls keep in mind that this is contradicting what Saviq requested, which is not to clear current (old) results immediately on new search
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, marcustomlinson: handle_null_preview ?
<Cimi> pstolowski, what is contracticting?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: yep
<marcustomlinson> tsdgeos: k, merged and pushed
<pstolowski> Cimi, "the old results just disappear instantenuously"
<Cimi> pstolowski, when new results pop in
<Cimi> pstolowski, or we can just keep them if they are appended
<tsdgeos> marcustomlinson: let's see if that fixes the autopilot tests, don't forget about the overview thing though
<Cimi> pstolowski, I understood the model gets cleared
<Cimi> pstolowski, add a "when the first new result becomes available"
<Cimi> the old results just disappear instantenuously when the first new result becomes available
<Cimi> the new results are not clickable for (for example) 100 ms
<pstolowski> Cimi, ah, yes, the old results disappear immediately when new ones pop in - this makes perfect sense
<pstolowski> Cimi, ok, and then if you disable tap for a short period you cannot click wrong item
<pstolowski> makes sense
<Cimi> pstolowski, I could have explained myself better
<Cimi> via chat is hard
<Cimi> I think is a better solution
<Cimi> keeps dash responsive all the time, does not clutter visuals with elements getting darkened and such
<Cimi> while still fixing the issue of wrong taps
<Cimi> is run.sh broken?
<Cimi> for unity
<Cimi> runs the wizard hre
<MacSlow> Cimi, trunk still worked for me earlier today
<cwayne> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> cwayne: hey
<cwayne> mzanetti: hey, was wondering if we had any idea when https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/card-visual-tweaks might be landing?
<mzanetti> cwayne: hmm... it still has to be reviewed. not on the landing list for the next 2 batches
<mzanetti> cwayne: also the last comment in there says "Changing to WiP until all the scopes get updated."
<mzanetti> alecu: hey, can you explain what this means? ^
<mzanetti> i.e. which branches need to land first
<cwayne> hm, the bug i wanted it to fix doesnt even appear there anymore.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1356371
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1356371 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Non-square emblems are far too small to be useful" [High,In progress]
<alecu> mzanetti: yes: with that branch (card-visual-tweaks) all the titles of results will be left-aligned, as it's the default in the spec. Many scopes need the titles to be centered and those are the scopes that will need to be updated.
<alecu> cwayne: ^
<mzanetti> alecu: thanks
<alecu> np
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: ping
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: hi
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: or you actually
<pete-woods> :)
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1365041 is fixed now, right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1365041 in unity-scopes-shell "Unity scope tool doesn't work after support for favorites got added" [High,In progress]
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: correct
<tsdgeos> ok, marked all as released
<pete-woods> cool
<pstolowski> yep
 * pete-woods getting tired of making things released now. why did LP stop doing it
<michael-vb> Hello.  Do developers read this channel?
<tsdgeos> for some value of developers
<tsdgeos> yes
<michael-vb> I was wanting to ping someone about LP 1353675.  It is basically a place in your code where you call an (x, y, w, h) API with (x1, x2, y1, y2) data, which messes up multi-monitor full-screen in VirtualBox.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1353675 in compiz (Ubuntu) "_NET_WM_FULLSCREEN_MONITORS not handled correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353675
<michael-vb> Is this the right place for that sort of thing?
<tsdgeos> may be, though it's more frequented by unity8 developers than by compiz/unity7 developers
<michael-vb> Ah right.  Any suggestions as to better places?  It should be pretty quick to fix, though no idea how fast that sort of fix propagates in Ubuntu.
<tsdgeos> michael-vb: if you really know what is the line that needs to be fixed
<tsdgeos> you can always create a merge request in launchpad
<tsdgeos> that probably helps
<tsdgeos> then #ubuntu-desktop may help too (or not)
<michael-vb> Is there any documentation about merge requests?  I'm not familiar with your work-flow.
<tsdgeos> i guess there is, i don't know where tbh
<tsdgeos> in short is bzr branch lp:project, code, bzr push lp:~myuser/project/somename, then go to launchpad ui and request a merge
<michael-vb> Thanks, I will try that.
<alecu> dednick: hi! I'm still seeing weird behavior on apps being run in a trusted prompt session. I've got this two bugs for the pay-ui that really can't be happening due to the code in pay-ui: https://bugs.launchpad.net/pay-ui/+bug/1366942 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/pay-ui/+bug/1366771
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1366942 in pay-ui "UI jumbled up after adding credit card to wallet" [High,New]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1366771 in pay-ui "No visual indication of active payment method" [High,Triaged]
<dednick> alecu: is the payment ui transparent?
<dednick> alecu: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/pay-ui/first-branch/view/head:/app/payui.qml#L60
<alecu> dednick: only the first screen has some transparency, yes. Then there's a flow between a few screens without transparency, then there's one screen with an embeded html in oxide, and when getting back to the screens without transparency there's the issue.
<dednick> alecu: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/184337720/payui-error.png looks like it has a transparent background.
<dednick> pay-ui (with transparent background) overlayed on the dash
<dednick> alecu: and i have no idea how the theme determination will respond to transparent background.
<dednick> alecu: which is probably why the text is white
<alecu> dednick: the weird thing is that the same screen is shown before, and it looks just right
<alecu> only when adding a new credit card does the display start to look jumbled.
<dednick> alecu: let me try give it a run. i've never actua;;y done it before
<alecu> dednick: thanks
<cwayne> mzanetti: so back to the card-visual-tweaks.. is there any chance to bump it in terms of priority (i understand we've have to changes the scopes that want to have centered titles first), we're really struggling with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1356371
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1356371 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Non-square emblems are far too small to be useful" [High,In progress]
<mzanetti> cwayne: I don't really know who needs to change the scopes
<alecu> mzanetti: I can do it for the click one :-)
<mzanetti> alecu: ok. do you know which other scopes are affected?
<cwayne> or is it possible to split out just the emblem bits into a separate MP?
<alecu> mzanetti: I don't really know which other scopes need that, sorry
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey, do you know more things about this? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/card-visual-tweaks
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: not really
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: not sure what "all scopes are updated means"
<tsdgeos> maybe cwayne knows?
<tsdgeos> or alecu?
<alecu> mzanetti: I just checked all the preinstalled scopes on my phone, and the only ones that shows centered titles are Wikipedia and Installed Apps.
<mzanetti> no,, both don'
<mzanetti> t
<mzanetti> ah
<alecu> mzanetti: but that's the main screens, I don't know if they show centered titles in other pages inside the scope.
<mzanetti> I see
<mzanetti> well, lets do this:
<mzanetti> alecu: please update the click scope when possible and review the branch (seeing you're there as a requested reviewer)
<mzanetti> I'll try to chase down other affected scopes
<dednick> alecu: hm. i added the delta app, now i can't purchase anything anymore :(
<alecu> dednick: in staging there's "qr codes", "tv stalker" and "evil app" with prices
<dednick> alecu: ah.  ta. anyway i can "unbuy"?
<alecu> dednick: we have to ask the server folk to remove the purchases from their dbs
<alecu> dednick: or, create a new user in staging
<alecu> dednick: were you able to reproduce the glitches when adding credit cards?
<alecu> dednick: you don't really need to complete every step on the test plan, only adding two or more credit cards triggers it somehow.
<anpok> hm is there a way to mock methods with qts testing framework?
<dednick> alecu: i've removed the transparency and it seems to work..
<dednick> alecu: i think there must be something funky happening in the theming
<dednick> when you change the background
<alecu> dednick: weird. What I still don't understand, is why that page is shown fine before adding a credit card, and then shown wrong after the card is added.
 * alecu checks the code again
<dednick> alecu: it's possibly not to do with your code. might be inheriting backgrounds and something getting screwed in sdk.
<alecu> dednick: one question: when you removed the transparency... did the issue with the arrows and checkmarks in the combo got solved too?
<dednick> alecu: erm. dunno
<alecu> dednick: nevermind, I can try it.
<dednick> alecu: hm. i can't seem to select another credit card
<alecu> dednick: well, actually the card is selected, but the checkmark nor the chevron nor the selection highlight are shown
<dednick> alecu: it doesn't go away from the previously selected one.
<alecu> dednick: try tapping on "paypal" and then moving forward with the purchase
<dednick> no visual feedback
<alecu> right
<alecu> dednick: I check that those combos (the qml OptionSelectors ) are working fine outside the trusted prompts
<alecu> dednick: that is, when starting an app normally
<alecu> * I've checked
<dednick> alecu: when starting payment-ui outside? or other apps?
<dednick> everything else seems to be getting feedback
<dednick> buttons i mean
<alecu> dednick: that would be the same combos in other apps; I can find out how to start pay-ui outside the prompt
<alecu> (I've only got dragged into this last week, so I'm not very familiar with the innards of pay-ui)
<dednick> it doesn't look like there's anything special in there that could stop it working :/
<bregma> mzanetti, your launcher items schema key MP has landed in the Ubuntu archives
<mzanetti> bregma: nice. thanks!
<yecril71pl> Is there a dash scope for info:?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-17
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/bug1365929/+merge/234795 ? seems autopilot tests are all broken again in CI for no reason
<Cimi> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you're going to the office today?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you please ask them to think on the transitions for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1368670 ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, having my coffee now (much better at home than there :P)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368670 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Dash] Simplify 'Manage Dash' area" [Critical,Triaged]
<Cimi> tsdgeos, transitions?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, for the back button?
<tsdgeos> and for open
<tsdgeos> Dash overview has an amazing open transition
<Cimi> tsdgeos, open is like a reply command in messages
<tsdgeos> where the current dash item just fades into the dash item in the list
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I believe will be like in contacts
<tsdgeos> thiis can't happen here
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you pull the list from the bottom
<tsdgeos> so i want them to tell me what needs to happen in both open and close
<Cimi> tsdgeos, that bottom edge will probably go away after RTM anyway
<Cimi> tsdgeos, there are other plans...
<tsdgeos> good for after RTM
<tsdgeos> i thought we all cared for before RTM
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes we do
<tsdgeos> because if something is unusable it has to be fixed
<tsdgeos> then let's make not things that are unusable
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but this is not the final bottom swipe
<Cimi> tsdgeos, this will eventually go as a menu button in the header
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and bottom edge will probably contain feed customisation
<tsdgeos> eventually is not now :)
<tsdgeos> i want to know what we do now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, two stages
<Cimi> tsdgeos, 1st, now, we have a list of feeds in the bottom edge
<Cimi> tsdgeos, 2nd, we move this list as a button on the header
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and the bottom edge will become something else, related to feed customisation
<Cimi> tsdgeos, for rtm we care of 1
<tsdgeos> so we need to have proper transitions for 1
<tsdgeos> don't we?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I think will be like in contacts/messaging
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you pull the listview over the dash
<Cimi> way simpler than now
<tsdgeos> get them to confirm and write it on the bug or somewhere pelase
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, which branches to review today?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, mzanetti we have a long list of branches, we need to land land land
<tsdgeos> on it i guess :d
<mzanetti> Cimi: then go ahead and test silo 11
<mzanetti> and fix the issues in there :P
<Cimi> afk for a bit, shower
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> hah! I think my N4 is recovering! It flashes red again after being plugged into the wall charger for >10 hours now
<tsdgeos> \o/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: for the image gallery click thing, please double check if we can kill the ¿duplicated? FIXME in qml/Dash/Previews/PreviewImageGallery.qml i tried yesterday and it seems we don't need it
<mzanetti> dednick: good morning
<mzanetti> dednick: testing silo11, indicators don't seem to connect
<tsdgeos> marcustomlinson: https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/unity8/handle_null_preview/+merge/234054/comments/574267
<mzanetti> dednick: ok... have to drop the indicator-polishing branch from the silo then
<Cimi> tsdgeos, having look soon, going to the office in a bit
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> packing devices...
<mzanetti> Cimi: please unapprove this: I don't have permissions: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/indicator-polishing/+merge/229083
<Cimi> mzanetti, why?
<mzanetti> because it breaks the indicators
<tsdgeos> dednick: are you please taking care of https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/stop-using-statusicon/+merge/234502 ?
<Cimi> mzanetti, but this morning we are supposed to merge the indicators together
<dednick> mzanetti: erm. hm. that's weird
<mzanetti> Cimi: ?
<tsdgeos> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/post-prompts-in-prompts-tweaks/+merge/233377 ?
<Cimi> mzanetti, nick has a branch to go with that
<Cimi> mzanetti, currently need fixing
<dednick> Cimi: mzanetti is testing the silo
<dednick> mzanetti: i'm actually on holiday today. i'll be out for a bit, then can try take a look
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah... that might be the issue
<mzanetti> Cimi: seems the other branch is not in the same silo
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> dednick: ^
<mzanetti> dednick: so maybe nothing you need to fix.
<dednick> tsdgeos: it was approved but not top approved because it's failing CI
<tsdgeos> autopilot is broken
<tsdgeos> stupid autopilot and stupid CI randomly break all the time
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeh. i've approved it already
<dednick> top i mean
<dednick> mzanetti: supposedly all the required branches are in the silo
<dednick> mzanetti: can confirm it's not connecting :/
<dednick> i mean, i confirm
<dednick> damnit. was working a couple of days ago
<mzanetti> dednick: same here with my lifecycle fixes branch... i could swear it was working when we reviewed it
<mzanetti> had to go from the silo too
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. looks like my unity8 polishing branch isn't part of the silo
<mzanetti> yeah... that's what cimi told me before too
<dednick> file:///usr/share/unity8//Panel/Indicators/DefaultIndicatorPage.qml:177:5: Type MenuItemFactory unavailable
<dednick> file:///usr/share/unity8//Panel/Indicators/MenuItemFactory.qml:454:9: Type MessageMenuItemFactory unavailable
<dednick> file:///usr/share/unity8//Panel/Indicators/MessageMenuItemFactory.qml:81:13: Menus.SimpleTextMessageMenu is not a type
<dednick> Shouldn't be looking for SimpleTextMessageMenu
<dednick> i gota run. be back in 30
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: so no filtering at all for notification length?
<tsdgeos> seems you went from 2 lines to "any lines"
<tsdgeos> :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/croppedImageMinimumSourceSize/+merge/233319
<Cimi> when we do visible: false
<Cimi> what brings it back to true?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: when you have some time, may I ask you to give this one a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-dont-hide-on-dash/+merge/233038
<tsdgeos> don't read my mind ;)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the test fails
<tsdgeos> may not be your fault though
<tsdgeos> let's see trunk
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I don't know really know what can come through with these class-2 sms
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: sure but it was 10 for snap notifications and 2 for rest, now is infinite for any?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, since nobody complained (or filed bugs) once the 10-line limit was in place, I initially thought "Just go back to this."
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: honestly i don't know enought about the subject to give a better opinion, is there anyone else we should talk to?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I was hoping to get more input from Design or the dialer-app folks.
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ping them to death :D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I too know nothing about the sms-standard
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, well there was a lengthy eMail-thread yesterday with no real output in that regard... so I assume they still try to figure it out.
<tsdgeos> Cimi: in artImage?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: test also fails in master, not your dowin
<tsdgeos> doing
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, looks like even the folks working on the ofono-bit for sms don't know for sure the limits. So for the time being 2-line limit for non-snap-decision and unlimited for snap-decisions sounds like the best compromise.
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: who creates snap-decisisons?
<tsdgeos> can "random apps" do?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, no... confined/regular apps can't do that
<tsdgeos> so it's mainly "us"
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, correct
<tsdgeos> looks the best compromise yes
<tsdgeos> if you do that i'll approve
<Cimi> tsdgeos, for example
<tsdgeos> Cimi: noone, artImage is always non visible since it's part of a shape
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, cool
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I don't have time to test the branch widely, did you? works well?
<tsdgeos> works for me yes
<tsdgeos> but honestly somebody should :D
<tsdgeos> test it moar
<Cimi> tsdgeos, wmall comment
<Cimi> small
<tsdgeos> ahhhhhhh
<tsdgeos> i think i know why the autopilot tests are broken
<tsdgeos> the damn notification about sd thing
<tsdgeos> did that get fixed?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we want to have cards with mascot without the ubuntushape
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes
<tsdgeos> Cimi: artImage is not the mascot
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: does https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/synchronous-notification/+merge/229059 have a bug or something? what do i try?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, no it's a pure feature... you can either test it with the icon-value.py Python-script from the corresponding lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/synchronous-notification branch or install lp:~macslow/indicator-sound/synchronous-notification on your device and use the volume-buttons
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i don't think we should accept new code without bugs associated to them at this point to be honest
<tsdgeos> if the feature is so important that it needs to get in
<tsdgeos> i want a critical bug marked as rtm
<tsdgeos> what do others think?
<tsdgeos> @unity: ↑
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hah... I bet that's the easiest thing to get (the critical bug) :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but I agree with you
<mzanetti> this has to stop
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, mzanetti: don't tell me
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: who "asked" for this feature?
<mzanetti> but in the end its kgunn to decide
<MacSlow> mzanetti, true
<tsdgeos> well let's convince him
<tsdgeos> per are post feature-everything
<mzanetti> yeah, I told him yesterday already
<tsdgeos> we want new stuff, fine, let it be in critical bugs
<mzanetti> and I think he had a talk with olli about it too
<MacSlow> mzanetti, implicitly I did too :)
<tsdgeos> i want a paper trail when people ask why we were adding features such late
<MacSlow> with kgunn not with olli
<mzanetti> MacSlow: so again, who asked for this feature? and when?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, design and pat
<MacSlow> mzanetti, around last time in London
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: uh... I guess this is required for making the SIM pin unlock behave properly
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: : is it? i think it's mainly for sound notifications, no?
<MacSlow> mzanetti: synchronous-notification?! no... that's for the volume-button feedback
<mzanetti> well, atm we have to close the SIM pin dialog and reopen it
<mzanetti> which kills the shaking animation for instance
<MacSlow> mzanetti, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBhxf2iQK8o
<mzanetti> preview 21... duuude :D
<MacSlow> mzanetti, although the visuals are of course updates now... that screencast isn't the latest
<MacSlow> mzanetti, what?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, 21 is the volume one...
 * MacSlow looks again...
<MacSlow> maybe I miss-pasted
<mzanetti> nono... video is fine I guess
<MacSlow> ah ok
<mzanetti> was just wondering if the notifications have so many feature that you can actually get 21 videos out of it
<mzanetti> I struggled with 1 for the right edge
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: so https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/indicator-sound/synchronous-notification/+merge/229061 ?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I started counting very early... just take a look at preview 1 :) btw... preview != feature
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yeah it's basically three branches all in all
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: and who is reviewing indicator-sound and the notifications one
<tsdgeos> ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, dednick would be the one for indicator-sound I guess
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: then get him to do it, and address tedg's question too
<tsdgeos> Cimi: answered/addressed comments in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/category_view_invisible_in_preview_mode/+merge/231844
<Cimi> Trevinho, c'e' un modo per disabilitare le gestures da unity?
<Cimi> mouse
<Cimi> mi apre la dash con due dita :'(((
<Cimi> o alt tab
<facundobatista> Holas
<tsdgeos> MacSlow|lunch: please nominate someone to review https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/swipe-dismiss-snap-decisions/+merge/233347
<Guest35270> MacSlow|lunch: things are changing quickly for sure, its fine to work on the vol notif, but those guys are correct in that its not top priority
<Guest35270> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1232633
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1232633 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[system] Changing volume doesn't show feedback on the phone" [High,In progress]
<Guest35270> MacSlow|lunch: ...so for next 2-3 weeks priority should be on our "critical" + tag rtm14
<Guest35270> it may mean, you don't get MP review love
<Guest35270> on a "high"
<MacSlow> Guest35270, ok... but it's not like I only started on that just a few days ago... for notifications, due to their architecture, make me stretch between backend, frontend and apps, which makes keeping it all tight in a timely manner very hard.
<MacSlow> Guest35270, incoming changes beyond certain dates don't help either
<Guest35270> MacSlow: i hear you, we're all coping...
<Trevinho> Cimi: no... Mi pare di no, s'era discusso riguardo aggiungere la possibilità di disabilitarlo, ma per ora è hardcoded
<MacSlow> Trevinho, dude... wrong channel I bet :)
<Trevinho> MacSlow: no, it's just that Cimi tempts me :D
<MacSlow> Trevinho, don't give in... resist ;)
<tsdgeos> mterry: what do you think of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1370473 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370473 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "The edge demo with a pin is confusing" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> mterry: can you nominate someone to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/tablet-security/+merge/234219 ?
<mterry> tsdgeos, commented
<tsdgeos> mterry: okidoki
<mterry> tsdgeos, you mean can I volunteer someone to review it for me?  :)  Seems mean
<tsdgeos> mterry: well noone has voluteered by himself in almost a week and we need someone to review :D
<tsdgeos> mterry: given we don't have Michał i'd appreciate if you know who you think would have more knowledge of the code to review it
<tsdgeos> mterry: also i am wondering if we need to care for this at the moment
<tsdgeos> where we are time pressed by the phone
<tsdgeos> if this is tablet-only
<tsdgeos> mterry: maybe we can shelve it to post rtm?
<mterry> tsdgeos, one of the theoretical attacks there was actually a phone that plugs into a larger screen to switch to tablet mode (not even sure if that's possible right now, but just in case)
<mterry> tsdgeos, so it's not just tablet changes
<tsdgeos> hmpf
<tsdgeos> ok
<mterry> tsdgeos, (get to locked-down emergency dialer, switch to tablet mode, dialer goes to sidestage and you are in session)
<mterry> mzanetti, do you have time to review a branch?  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/tablet-security/+merge/234219
<mzanetti> mterry: I started to look at it... but seems a big one. not sure how fast I'll get to it
<mzanetti> mterry: but I'll put it on my todo
<mzanetti> mterry: the other, with the pasphrase design, I belive that breaks some SIM pin lock stuff
<mterry> mzanetti, guh!  does it use retryText?
<mzanetti> mterry: yes
<mzanetti> mterry: well, not sure if it does already.. but its supposed to at least
<mzanetti> mterry: not sure where Wellark is with that though
<mterry> mzanetti, I see...  I didn't see it being used in the code
<Cimi> greyback, is the word autosuggestion box
<Cimi> greyback, it always counts for height
<greyback> Cimi: yeah? Ok, so OSK needs fixing to correctly calculate the visible height of the OSK
<greyback> nice find
<Cimi> greyback, it took me 5 mins to figure out, 2 hours to install the emulator :D
<Cimi> greyback, thought the emulator was slower, is quite fast!
<greyback> Cimi: emulator? Don't you have phones?
<Cimi> greyback, yes, but I hoped the emulator was slower to highlight the issue
<greyback> Cimi: so the autosuggest box idea is a guess, based on what you are seeing?
<Cimi> greyback, if I disable the autosuggest and other features (simple keyboard), the blank area follows the osk
<greyback> Cimi: ok good
<Cimi> greyback, if I enable the autosuggest, but in some cases is disabled (wifi password), i can see that when I close the keyboard, the blank area starts from 2-3 gu more, (where the autosuggestion box is, even if is invisible)
<Cimi> greyback, in oxide is still slow, but maybe we can do something different there
<greyback> Cimi: check out lp:ubuntu-keyboard qml/Keyboard.qml and the reportKeyboardVisibleRect() function
<Cimi> greyback, sure
<Cimi> greyback, would it be possible to anchor the keyboard to application height?
<Cimi> greyback, that way the keyboard will disappear a bit more slowly, but the issue will be completely gone
<greyback> Cimi: possible yes. But resizing application windows is (1) slow and (2) not what every application wants
<Cimi> greyback, oxide apparently does
<Cimi> greyback, and is the worst case so far
<greyback> Cimi: I can't comment on how apps do things
<Cimi> greyback, oxide does, if you try with here maps, you see how the controls on screen move on top when the osk pops in
<Cimi> greyback, in this case, if the application developer can decide where to anchor the osk, it might be a great workaround
<greyback> Cimi: it's not possible right now
<tsdgeos> mterry: i'm not sure i understand your reasoing on the LANGUAGE thing
<tsdgeos> but i see what you have done works
<mterry> mzanetti, so you say to be careful about the API for lockscreen, but if the notification code doesn't use the properties I change, what would be the problem?  (were we waiting to hook up replyText once the backend provided it?)
<tsdgeos> and have a reasoning
<tsdgeos> so i think we can just approve it :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, what about it doesn't make sense?
<mzanetti> mterry: yes
<tsdgeos> mterry: it is not that it does not make sense, it's just a long sentence!
<mterry> tsdgeos, heh
<tsdgeos> mterry: also i'm pretty sure those worked at some point
<tsdgeos> since we used to have that problem for some other test
<tsdgeos> and got fixed
<mterry> tsdgeos, huh...  I figured they got added for a reason, but following them through, it didn't seem to work
<tsdgeos> can't really remember now what was the test that failed without them
<Cimi> greyback, indeed, in Keyboard.qml you can see that wordRibbon is always taken into account regardless is visible or not
<tsdgeos> let me check
<greyback> Cimi: looking forward to your patch :)
<Cimi> greyback, I will ping the maintainer :)
<greyback> Cimi: dude come on, you're almost there, just write the fix and submit
<tsdgeos> ah the time formatter test
<mterry> tsdgeos, oh -- why were they working then without this change ...?
<tsdgeos> mterry: because it works :D
<tsdgeos> mterry: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/8365199/
<tsdgeos> ahh
<tsdgeos> but it has a
<tsdgeos>         add_custom_target(${_test} env "LC_ALL=C" ${testCommand})
<Cimi> greyback, it can be tricky, I have to ask them
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah.. just found that myself
<mterry> tsdgeos, right *after* trying to set DEFAULT_PROPERTIES...
<tsdgeos> mterry: want to do something regardging that? or should i just approve?
<mterry> tsdgeos, err, rather PROPERTIES ENVIRONMENT
<mterry> tsdgeos, I can try to clean that up
<tsdgeos> mterry: great :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, what is the output of your locale?
<mterry> i.e. running 'locale'
<tsdgeos> mterry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8365268/
<mterry> tsdgeos, heh, in my en_US locale, the time test didn't fail, just wanted to test that my changes work
<mterry> tsdgeos, ah turns out that bit of code doesn't go through add_qml_test anyway.  So I only removed the unnecessary set_test_property line but kept the manual env LC_ALL=C bit
<tsdgeos> oki
<mterry> tsdgeos, thanks!
<Cimi> pstolowski, do you know if any scope uses the zoomable image?
<pstolowski> Cimi, dunno
<cwayne> Cimi: in preview?
<Cimi> cwayne, yes
<om26er> Hi! are these playback controls coming from Unity8 ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1370129/+attachment/4205411/+files/sound.png
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370129 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "With music-app closed, the controls in the sound menu are dummy" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> josharenson: so you said you had issues with unity8 on the desktop?
<josharenson> tsdgeos, yeah I can't seem to get the settings app to open
<josharenson> its also taking a much longer amount of time than usual to launch the shell
<tsdgeos> josharenson: in the destkop from unity8?
<josharenson> yes
<tsdgeos> we've never had that working afaik
<josharenson> ah
 * josharenson reads bug again
<tsdgeos> or have we?
<tsdgeos> josharenson: wait wait, is it unity8 as the shell or unity8 run as app in another shell?
<josharenson> does the store work?
<josharenson> as app
<josharenson> so check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1354564
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1354564 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "Keyboard no longer works in Unity8 desktop session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<josharenson> and I'm trying to follow steps in #13
<Cimi> cwayne, so?
<alecu> Cimi: mzanetti: kgunn_: hi! in saviq's absence, who is coordinating landings in unity8? We got a fix for an annoying bug in Payments that we'd like to land soon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1362622
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1362622 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "When cancelling a purchase the progress bar doesn't disappear in the preview" [Critical,In progress]
<kgunn_> alecu: so mzanetti has a silo up, do you have a reviewed/approved/tested branch ? or does it still need to go thru the review cycle ?
<alecu> kgunn_: dobey made the branch, I reviewed and tested on my mako with devel-proposed. Since it's a branch for unity8 saviq usually does a review too.
<mzanetti> alecu: ah ok, I'll put it on my todo
<alecu> kgunn_: mzanetti: I don't mind being added as lander and doing the testing of this feature on both devel-proposed and rtm
<mzanetti> alecu: ok. I'll put it into the next silo and let you know
<alecu> mzanetti: great, thanks.
<josharenson> what is the correct way to install unity-notifications?
 * josharenson trying make install like I should have before asking... doh
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-18
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Cimi: the Qt crasher has been merged can you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/two_see_more_bugfix/+merge/234340 ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: and i fixed your comments in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/category_view_invisible_in_preview_mode/+merge/231844 i think
<Cimi> morning
<tsdgeos> @unity8: comments on my last comment of https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity8/purchase-unprogress/+merge/234747 ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, any idea on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1370618 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370618 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Dash] Swipe to dash shows compressed app scope" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> tsdgeos, is it due to the overvew?
<tsdgeos> don't know
<tsdgeos> but not worth investing time now that we're killing the overview anyway
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if is due to overview, yes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, otherwise we will still have it
<tsdgeos> if we still have it
<tsdgeos> we can have a look then
<Cimi> tsdgeos, do you shrink the view when applying the transition effect?
<tsdgeos> i do lots of things to the view
<tsdgeos> shrinking is not specially one of them afaik
<tsdgeos> but it may be in there
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so it is likely it, or the usual but of mir not updating the frame
<Cimi> we will see
<tsdgeos> yep
<Cimi> usual bug
<tsdgeos> marcustomlinson: looks good now :)
<tsdgeos> marcustomlinson: do you think you can bring the
<tsdgeos> 137	+ }
<tsdgeos> 138	+ else {
<tsdgeos> to just
<tsdgeos> } else {
<tsdgeos> ?
<marcustomlinson> tsdgeos: k sure
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> thanks for the patch :)
<tsdgeos> i'll wait for CI to run to top approve
<marcustomlinson> tsdgeos: cool, pushed
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/two_see_more_bugfix/+merge/234340
<tsdgeos> Cimi: we've always checked id
<tsdgeos> no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I thought we checked item before, no?
<tsdgeos> not that i know
<tsdgeos> or maybe someone did
<Cimi> 62	-        property Item expandedCategoryItem: null
<Cimi> 63	+        property string expandedCategoryId: ""
<tsdgeos> ah yes
<tsdgeos> someone broke it :D
<tsdgeos> before people broke it
<tsdgeos> i used to check id
<tsdgeos> checking item is bad
<tsdgeos> because if you scroll a lot and back
<tsdgeos> you'll have the item destroyed
<tsdgeos> and that's why you have to use id
<Cimi> good point
<Cimi> tsdgeos, now question is
<tsdgeos> just that someone approved the thing without me realizing :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, id is always unique?
<tsdgeos> it is
<tsdgeos> scopes need that
<Cimi> ok, but no ay you can write a scope and crash the dash, right?
<tsdgeos> i guess there's millions
<tsdgeos> like doing
<tsdgeos> int *a = 0; *a = 33; in the code :D
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: can you confirm that inside a single scope category id have to be different?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if we do public scopes, that you can install from the store, we need to be sure nothing weird happens
<Cimi> tsdgeos, otherwise having scopes in separate processes starts to be a really good idea
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so if a bad developer writes a bad scope, unity8-dash is safe
 * Cimi just thought of a burger scope with all the best burgers in town
<tsdgeos> ;)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/two_see_more_bugfix/+merge/234340 again
<Cimi> tsdgeos, let's wait for the other comment
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which one?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Ids
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> i'm pretty sure that's right
<tsdgeos> as i commented there we used to do that
<tsdgeos> and it was fixed because someone thought it was better when it was clearly not
<tsdgeos> but sure, let's wait for pstolowski
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, otp
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes, categories have to be unique within a single scope
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ↑↑
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, Cimi and scopes API will reject an attempt to create a category with same id
<Cimi> pstolowski, that is what I wanted to her
<Cimi> good
<Cimi> pstolowski, we have some code checking for id, which could potentially freak out in case of identical ones
<Cimi> pstolowski, since we want to be able to install scopes from any dev, I wanted to make sure we were safe from this side
<pstolowski> Cimi, did you have a chance to explore/discuss the stuff we discussed 2 days ago about disabling clicks for new results for 100ms?
<Cimi> pstolowski, dammit I forgot
<Cimi> pstolowski, will do now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, in two see more bugfix
<tsdgeos> yep?
<Cimi> why do we need all these qround ?
<tsdgeos> because LVWPH code is crap
<tsdgeos> basically
<Cimi> maybe only contentY requires, no?
<tsdgeos> all these
<tsdgeos> you mean 2, no?
<tsdgeos> there's no more
 * tsdgeos checks
<Cimi> tsdgeos, also shrkinking
<Cimi> typo
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, so the qRounds
<tsdgeos> let me try to explain why they are there
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I guess, rounding issues
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but are all of them required?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes both are
<tsdgeos> so thign is
<tsdgeos> LVWPH needs to show the header when you scroll up
<tsdgeos> but not always
<tsdgeos> for example if you are going up because of an overshoot, it doesn't
<tsdgeos> so it uses a few heuristics to try to guess what's happening
<tsdgeos> the qrounds are needed because
<tsdgeos> we use perpixelscrolling in the view, so contentY will almost always be integer but not the contentHeight
<tsdgeos> then if we are shrking the view
<tsdgeos> it may happen that contentHegiht is smaller contentY+height because of those "rounding issues"
<tsdgeos> and then the heuristic decides we have to show the header
<tsdgeos> when we have not
<tsdgeos> that's the best explanation i can give
<Cimi> tsdgeos, trusting you
<tsdgeos> Cimi: at least the huge qmluitests don't break :D
<Wellark> mzanetti: I've been sick
<Wellark> what's up?
<mzanetti> Wellark: nothing really... just mterry tried to remove some of the Lockscreen api because it wasn't used...
<mzanetti> so I just told him that you'll use it eventually
<Wellark> mzanetti: ok.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, approved both
<tsdgeos> Cimi: \o/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I guess we want to rebase more things on memory on that
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I realised it was against aacid branch, not unity-team
<tsdgeos> ouch
<tsdgeos> hope not much conflicts
<om26er> mzanetti, Hi! in latest utopic image, right edge switcher is kind of broken. bug 1371047
<ubot5> bug 1371047 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Apps start but their splash screen is shown constantly in the right edge switcher" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371047
<mzanetti> uh oh
<mzanetti> so that's in the image already
<mzanetti> om26er: k, thanks. will take care
<mzanetti> greyback: ^
<mzanetti> greyback: any idea what could be causing this?
<greyback> mzanetti: not yet
<mzanetti> seems a mismatch of app + surfaces
<mzanetti> given that its a entry in the spread, it must be that its an element in ApplicationManager
<greyback> right
<mzanetti> so in applicationCreatedSurface we probably fail to match the existing one and create a new one
<mzanetti> elopio: ping
<facundobatista> Holas
<pstolowski> hey
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, Cimi btw, here is the bug for tracking the disabling of results on new search we discussed https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1238979
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1238979 in unity-scopes-shell "Scope result models are cleared on updates" [Undecided,In progress]
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: get someone to assign it a critical
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, Cimi also one of the last comments from Saviq describe his proposed solution
<tsdgeos> we're not doing anything non critical these days
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, btw, can you link your branch to it (but not MP'ed)?
<tsdgeos> sure, lunch
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, isn't rtm tag == critical?
<tsdgeos> nope
<pstolowski> ok
<greyback> mzanetti: here's a fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/duplicate-open-apps/+merge/235109
<greyback> mzanetti: feel free to choose someone to test :)
<mzanetti> greyback is the hero of the day :)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: notification autopilot tests broken. please fix
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I've recently seen numerous (random) AP-tests failing... might be of that sort?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, which branch are you talking about here?
<mzanetti> I assume this one https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1335787/+merge/227334
<dandrader> mzanetti, so lp:~gerboland/unity8/orientationLock got merged through "Focus first app if there are already some running when we're starting up Fixes: 1339883"
<dandrader> mzanetti, was that intentional?
<mzanetti> dandrader: no
<dandrader> mzanetti, greyback is it going to break stuff if it lands without the qtmir, qtubuntu and papi counterparts?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I don't *think* so, given I have tested the image before approving and it seemed to do fine
<greyback> dandrader: I suspect not. We'll get extra warnings to the log
<mzanetti> but still trying to figure what exactly this means
<dandrader> greyback, just noticed that you have a dbusInterface in plugins/Unity/Session/orientationlock.h that's not used for anything :/
<greyback> dandrader: that's reading a dbus property and watching it. But sure, it's not having any real effect atm
<dandrader> greyback, really? I grepped for that variable and didn't see it mentioned anywhere besides its declaration
<greyback> dandrader: OrientationLock.enabled is in qml/Shell.qml
<dandrader> greyback, I still don't see it
<greyback> dandrader: line 68?
<dandrader> greyback,  I mean this "./plugins/Unity/Session/orientationlock.h:55:    QDBusInterface *dbusInterface;"
<greyback> dandrader: oh oh I see what you mean. Yes oops
<greyback> that's not used
 * greyback surprised compiler didn't notice that
<tsdgeos> pstolowski:  lp:~aacid/unity8/list_on_bottom_swipe
<tsdgeos> i have there an initial implementation of the thing
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i understand that you'd do the sorting and making the second category actually "other" instead of "all" ?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: also if you can hack a branch with setFavorite enabled
<tsdgeos> we can see what happens when you press stuff
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes, i'll take care of that
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, and thanks, that was fast!
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: well i'm sure it needs work
<tsdgeos> but it sets up something we can base on
<greyback> dandrader|afk: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/remove-unused-variable/+merge/235145
<elopio> mzanetti: pong.
<dandrader> greyback, done
<greyback> dandrader: thanks! And well caught --  pity it wasn't during review ;)
<mzanetti> elopio: hey, can I ask you for a favor?
<mzanetti> elopio: when there's some time for it, could we fix unity8 AP tests so they aren't struggling with different languages?
<mzanetti> right now a bunch of them fail if you don't have the phone set to en
<elopio> mzanetti: we are trying to rely on objectNames, not texts. Unless it's like a name for a list item that we added during the test.
<elopio> mzanetti: which ones have you found? To see if I have them in my radar
<mzanetti> elopio: in the indicators there are a bunch
<mzanetti> running unity8 tests with a non-english device should show it
<elopio> mzanetti: they check the title, which is probably not necessary as I imagine you have QML tests that do that.
<elopio> we should extend those autopilot tests to do something more useful than that.
<elopio> I'll add an item on my TODO list. I should be able to work on it in ~2 weeks.
<mzanetti> elopio: sounds reasonable... I didn't check details, just ran into this a couple of times now while landing stuff
<dandrader_> mterry, is there a way to unlock the phone from command line?
<greyback> mzanetti: second opinion please: I'm writing test for qtmir's DesktopFileReader. It will obviously need a desktop file to read. Is it clearer to have plain text desktop files in the repo to read, OR generate the desktop file to test in the C++ code to a temp file and read that?
<greyback> dandrader: ^^
<mzanetti> greyback: I for one prefer proper files
<dandrader> greyback, can't you make the test read from a string in memory?
<greyback> dandrader: not without plenty of work
<dandrader> testing reading external files are potentially more brittle
<mzanetti> having the real file there makes it easier to maintain imo
<greyback> darn, now I'm back where I started :D
<alecu> Cimi: hi! tsdgeos told me you may be working on this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/card-visual-tweaks/+merge/234332
<greyback> as I'm torn between those options, for those very reasons
<mzanetti> so I guess there's pro and cons :) do as you wish.. fwiw the launcher tests have files already
<greyback> mzanetti: ah in that case, better be consistent
<dandrader> greyback, when then having a pre-generated desktop file in the test dir would be the way to go...
<mzanetti> although not much
<dandrader> s/when/well
<Cimi> alecu, I will, maybe tomorrow
<greyback> tsdgeos: there?
<alecu> Cimi: great. I've added some comments to it, because the spec seems to have been updated and there's code in the branch that should no longer be necessary
<greyback> tsdgeos: actually, unping, I'm ok
<Cimi> alecu, k
<Cimi> alecu, ta
<racarr> hmm qtmir doesn't quite sbuild...I wierded something up about the install causing it to try install without
<racarr> qtmir(cmake)
<racarr> trying to install without...the right priveleges?
<tsdgeos> greyback: i am now
<greyback> tsdgeos: it's ok, sorry for poking you
<tsdgeos> no worries
 * tsdgeos leaves for good
<mterry> dandrader, yes you can unlock from command line
<mterry> There is a dbus command you could do
<mterry> hold on
<mterry> dandrader, gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.UnityGreeter --object-path / --method com.canonical.UnityGreeter.HideGreeter
<dandrader> mterry, ok, thanks
<racarr> Ah! I see. make install is faling because
<racarr> debian/rules for qtmir uses this weird double build dir system for
<racarr> building android v.normal
<racarr> and changes the install root via an INSTALL_ROOT variable that qmake uses but cmake doesnt
<mterry> macsl
<mterry> whoops
<mzanetti> alecu: ping
<alecu> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> alecu: hey, the MP you asked for is in silo 007
<alecu> wow, I feel like a secret agent
<mzanetti> :D
<alecu> mzanetti: thanks, I'll give it a round of testing now
<mzanetti> alecu: that silo has currently one issue. apps don't start from the launcher. I have fixed that and am kicking a rebuild
<mzanetti> alecu: but other than that it passed my manual testing, so should be good for you try the purchase thing
<alecu> great
<racarr> I wonder if its ok not to build qtmir-desktop for armhf
<racarr> ugh
<racarr> I guess it should build
<racarr> Wheeeeeeeeee something built
<racarr> cross built that is
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-19
<racarr> Cross-built-qtmir with cmake now has this problem" QFontDatabase: Cannot find font directory /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/fonts - is Qt installed correctly?
<racarr> "
<racarr> anyone seen that sort of thing before?
<racarr> if I link /usr/share/fonts to there
<racarr> it starts, but lots of bad fonts
<racarr> so I guess thats not what it expects
<racarr> I cant find any fonts in lib
<racarr> #ifdef Q_FONTCONFIGDATABASE
<racarr> !
<racarr> QMAAAAAAAAKE *groan*
<Mirv> RAOF: awake? I'm just trying to find a core-dev to ack the dependency changes in compiz so that I could publish it: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_compiz_1%3A0.9.12+14.10.20140918-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> as per ci train policies
 * RAOF checks
<RAOF> You've got a FFe for that, right?
<RAOF> Mirv: Looks fine, as long as you've got an FFe.
<Mirv> RAOF: right, porting to gtk3 sounds like a new feature
<Mirv> bregma: do you have FFe for compiz gtk-window-decorator being ported to gtk3?
<RAOF> Also “re-enable metacity theming support” :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: aahhhhhhhh
<tsdgeos> (process:2746): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'com.ubuntu.touch.system' is not installed
<tsdgeos> is that your thing?
<Mirv> RAOF: now probably at sleep already? :) there'd be a small Mir landing too https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-2-publish/17/artifact/packaging_changes_mir_0.7.3+14.10.20140918.1-0ubuntu1.diff (aside for the need for generic touch FFe)
<Mirv> or well maybe not at sleep but potentially eod
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it's not approved upstream yet
<tsdgeos> Mirv: but i'm going to need https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/95245/ patched for us
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i can make mzanetti vouch for it ^_^
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ?
<mzanetti> don't think so
<tsdgeos> :P
<tsdgeos> getting that in a few CI runs
<tsdgeos> have to yet investigate
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the launcher schema hasn't landed yet
<tsdgeos> i'm having a look at how we're getting bazillion new features in what is sold as a "ui simplification"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, the schema has landed, but not the code that uses it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'm having a silo tested which I'd think is good enough
<Mirv> tsdgeos: aha, ok. qtbase for a change.
<mzanetti> but AP tests don't work any more for some reason
<tsdgeos> Mirv: open a bug?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ok, will do in a few mins
<Mirv> tsdgeos: thanks, I'll see it then in my bug list
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: heh, reboot button coming back soon
<tsdgeos> i know, i approved :D
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1371472
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371472 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Fix crash in QNetworkAccessCacheBackend::closeDownstreamChannel" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> Mirv: Mir changes are good.
<Mirv> thanks
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i think i know what's going on with that gsettings schema problem
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the new orientation lock needs it for tests
<tsdgeos> so we need to move gsettings-ubuntu-schemas  up in debian control from unity8-private to build depends
<tsdgeos> greyback: is it you that did the lock change?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah
<tsdgeos> greyback: read ↑↑↑ do i make sense?
<mzanetti> greyback: hey, got a silo requested for orientation lock and splash screen
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: when are you hitting that problem?
<mzanetti> seems to build fine in the silo
<greyback> tsdgeos: I'm missing context. What's broken?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: greyback: qmluitests run in CI
<mzanetti> ah
<greyback> tsdgeos: hmm, yeah then you're idea is the right way to go
<tsdgeos> greyback: mzanetti: see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/1350/consoleFull
<greyback> s/you're/your/
<tsdgeos> (process:2682): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'com.ubuntu.touch.system' is not installed
<tsdgeos> we have testShell failing
<tsdgeos> now the question is
<tsdgeos> do i need to just move it or duplicateit?
<tsdgeos> i know not muhc about that hing
<tsdgeos> thin
<tsdgeos> thing
 * mzanetti looks
 * greyback thinks copy
<mzanetti> yeah, copy
 * mzanetti can see Saviqs facepalm when he comes back :D
 * greyback wants to create some new random tags on the unity8 branch to annoy him
<tsdgeos> ok, copy it is then
<mzanetti> lol
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/need_schemas_qmluitests/+merge/235252
<tsdgeos> let's see the qmluitests run over this
<mzanetti> ack
<greyback> mzanetti: thanks for silo request!
<Cimi> yeah +1 for welcome back saviq tag :)
<tsdgeos> merges \o/
<bregma> Mirv, no, no FFe for gtk-window-decorator, we started that landing so many weeks ago, I'll see about getting one in place
<Mirv> bregma: alright, thanks
<mzanetti> dandrader: good morning
<dandrader> mzanetti, morning. some good news?
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey, trying to land the splash screen stuff. code conflicts though, can you merge it please?
<dandrader> mzanetti, sure
<dandrader> mzanetti, done
<mzanetti> dandrader: thanks. building now.
<mzanetti> dandrader: this silo will have orientationLock + splash
<mzanetti> so stay close :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, so greyback found the problem with orientationLock not working anymore?
<mzanetti> dandrader: he couldn't repro... was working fine for him
<mzanetti> dandrader: so we decided to give it another go in the silo
<dandrader> :)
<mzanetti> the other silo was a bit too big anyways
<greyback> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/desktopFileReader/+merge/235223 - I had to do a little work for our custom splash-title key in the desktop file so that it's localizable
<greyback> arse, somehow I screwed up my the /etc/sudoers file, am completely locked out! Need to wipe
<mzanetti> greyback: on the phone?
<greyback> mzanetti: yep
<greyback> just reflashed, all ok, just lost time
<mzanetti> greyback: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/185277786/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.qtubuntu_0.60%2B14.10.20140919-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah just saw that. Did platform-api build?
<mzanetti> greyback: full silo: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-006
<mzanetti> greyback: I'm afraid a missing dependency/changelog bump
<mzanetti> hmm... no .looks good
 * greyback surprised it built at all, qtubuntu depends on PAPI 2.2.1.
<greyback> and that hasn't built into the silo yet
<mzanetti> yeah... should have been in "dependency wait"
<mzanetti> greyback: ah wait
<mzanetti> could it be that platform-api released 2.2.1 in the meantime?
 * mzanetti pulling
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah, they're at 2.3.0 by now :D
<greyback> mzanetti: oh damn, ok bumping
<greyback> mzanetti: have got unity8 hanging with AP now too
<mzanetti> ah great
<mzanetti> bregma: ping
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/need_schemas_qmluitests/+merge/235252 worked, top approve plz
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and even maybe add to the magic silo?
<mzanetti> ack
<cwayne> anyone seen cimi?
<tsdgeos> cwayne: his internet is dead
<tsdgeos> cwayne: send him an email, he's still working and checking email in phone or somewhere
<mzanetti> bregma: I'd need you help please. we need to release the schema change to rtm too
<cwayne> tsdgeos: ah thanks
<mzanetti> Mirv: can you please reconfig 006 to have the -gles sync package too
<mzanetti> wrong channel :/
<greyback> mzanetti: ok I've updated papi, qtubuntu (and qtmir just in case)
<mzanetti> ack
<Mirv> mzanetti: sure
<greyback> mzanetti: know of a bug for the AP freeze?
<mzanetti> greyback: no
<mzanetti> greyback: we didn't report it
<mzanetti> greyback: any new findings?
<greyback> mzanetti: ok. So far it's hanging on the android side, so can't get useful backtrace. But it's related to qtmultimedia (as that uses android media backed) - so workaround is to comment out the Audio{} component in Notifications.qml
<mzanetti> aha!
<mzanetti> that one again
<greyback> again?
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah... some while back it wouldn't start at all
<mzanetti> then it got fixed afaik
<mzanetti> at least it didn't happen any more
<Guest93672> robotfuel: on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1360593
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1360593 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 freezes randomly" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Guest93672> do you know of a good way to reproduce ?
<Guest93672> e.g. are you using jibel's instructions exactly ? or ?
<kgunn> robotfuel: ^^
<robotfuel> kgunn: randomly clicking with the long running test
<kgunn> robotfuel: what is that exactly ? "long running test" ?
<kgunn> when you say randomly clicking is that programmatic ? or you literally/manually clicking ?
<robotfuel> kgunn: it's a tests that uses autopilot to randomly click and swipe the screen.
<kgunn> robotfuel: can you supply some instructions so we can run it ?
<robotfuel> kgunn: it uses python's random number generator to randomly click the screen.
<robotfuel> kgunn: sure
<kgunn> thanks robotfuel
<kgunn> trying to nail it....and its like chasing a ghost
<robotfuel> kgunn: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8380074/ is ~/get_sudo.sh in the next script http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8380071/
<kgunn> robotfuel: ta
<robotfuel> kgunn: you just need to export ANDROID_SERIAL=<num here> before you run it.
<robotfuel> kgunn: I copied that all out of jenkins jobs, so I hope I got everything. let me know if you run in to problems
<Cimi> alecu, hola
<Cimi> alecu, what is missing in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/card-visual-tweaks/+merge/234332 ? just the title alignment?
<alecu> ciao, Cimi. Let me try that branch again, and I'll ping you in a few minutes
<Cimi> alecu, ta
<tsdgeos> someone tell me if this is a bug like i think or i'm doing something silly
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8380445/ list with remove animation
<tsdgeos> on click we remove item 1
<tsdgeos> it's not until item1 is the last to be removed that the animation actually happens :S
<Cimi> tsdgeos, tried with other properties?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, removeDisplaced
<Cimi> move etc etc
<Cimi> alecu, ? :)
<tsdgeos> cwayne: i don't want those, i want remove
<cwayne> tsdgeos: i assume that was meant for Cimi?
<tsdgeos> cwayne: oh yes sorry
<tsdgeos> ah wait....
<robotfuel> kgunn: did those instructions work for you?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok found the mistake
<kgunn> robotfuel: actually, i think we might have cornered the problem w/o having to run
<Cimi> tsdgeos, at least I think
<kgunn> robotfuel: seems there a specific scope
<tsdgeos> cwayne: yeah me too, the thing is actually animating
<tsdgeos> just below the others
<Cimi> tsdgeos, looks like you are trying to remove model 1, not the one you click
<tsdgeos> cwayne: damnit, sorry not you
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ah cool
<Cimi> yeah might be that
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that was part of my initial description, no a mistake :D
<kgunn> robotfuel: NearBy scope
<tsdgeos> yeah is that
<Cimi> tsdgeos, bravo
<tsdgeos> Cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8380549/ fixes the thing
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so the animation is hidden, right?
<tsdgeos> yep
<Cimi> cool
<alecu> Cimi: I'm trying to run that branch on my desktop, and I can't see any of the changes in it; I'll try running the debs from it on the phone.
<Cimi> alecu, how did you try on the desktop?
<alecu> ./run.sh
<Cimi> alecu, this loads the system installed unity8-dash
<Cimi> alecu, start unity8-dash BINARY=$PWD/builddir/src/Dash/unity8-dash ARGS=-mousetouch
<alecu> ah :P
<Cimi> alecu, from the branch folder
<alecu> it's been a while since I ran this, it seems :P
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you know what happens to an app  that gets a d-bus message while suspended?
<dandrader> mzanetti, will it see it once it gets resumed?
<dandrader> greyback_, ^^ ?
<kgunn> greyback_: ^ might know
<kgunn> :)
<greyback_> dandrader: I think it misses it entirely
<kgunn> oh nice
<dandrader> yeah, what I expected
<greyback_> dbus doesn't maintain a queue for clients
<kgunn> greyback_: not being familiar, does it have a req/resp system to it...like an ack someone consumed on the other end ?
<kgunn> e.g. if it does get dropped, you know
<dandrader> kgunn, yes. when you call a d-bus method you always get a reply. so you know if it went through or not
<greyback_> kgunn: I don't think so (I'm nto expert), it either has async message, else a sync message where receiver must respond
<greyback_> dandrader: really? Ok :)
<alecu> Cimi: so, in that branch all titles are still left-aligned: http://pasteboard.co/k5vU8Z1.png
<kgunn> dandrader: went through ? or consumed ?
<kgunn> subtle difference
<alecu> Cimi: and somehow some subtitles are gone: http://pasteboard.co/k5urHlW.png
<dandrader> kgunn, if it reached its destination successfully
<alecu> Cimi: though I still see subtitles in eg: the 7digital scope
<alecu> Cimi: so, I'm guessing there's something broken on my desktop; will try it on the phone
<Cimi> alecu, I confirm the issue
<Cimi> left aligned
<Cimi> weird
<Cimi> alecu, can you pull and retest?
<Cimi> alecu, I changed something, I want to be sure I didn't break other things :D (was saviq code)
<mzanetti> dandrader:
<mzanetti> re
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes, should be queued, in case of an async dbus message
<mzanetti> dandrader: a sync one will block the caller
<dandrader> mzanetti, won't it time out?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah, will time out
<mzanetti> dandrader: but 30 secs or so
<mzanetti> see this for a related topic: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/async-dashcommunicator/+merge/235272
<alecu> Cimi: titles are now centered, so that's good. What's bad is that long titles have only one line with ellipsis: http://pasteboard.co/k6xelVs.png
<mzanetti> dandrader: its quite tricky to get that right
<mzanetti> alecu: hi. just to let you know: the payment branch landed in utopic, however, there's issue with releasing it to rtm
<mzanetti> alecu: we need unity7 synced to rtm
<alecu> Cimi: I still think the spec is wrong to say that titles with more than one line should be left aligned, though.
<mzanetti> alecu: is this really high priority to get over to rtm?
<dandrader> mzanetti, so unity8-dash is being suspended now when not focused?
<alecu> mzanetti: yes: we need that bugfix to start beta testing of payments
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes, soon
<mzanetti> bregma: ping
<bregma> mzanetti, what up?
<alecu> mzanetti: is there a way to land just that bugfix in rtm?
<mzanetti> bregma: hey, the schema change you landed for us
<mzanetti> bregma: we need that in RTM too.
<mzanetti> bregma: can you just sync that over as we do with our changes?
<mzanetti> or is that more complicated in that case?
<bregma> mzanetti, I don't imagine it's any more complicated, I'd have to check to see
<bregma> I'll lok in to it
<mzanetti> bregma: great, thanks
<mzanetti> alecu: ^
<mzanetti> alecu: so once that is over we can sync our silo
<alecu> mzanetti: awesome
<mzanetti> alecu: thanks for testing btw
<Cimi> alecu, when do we want 2 lines?
<alecu> Cimi: when the app titles are too long. eg: "System Configuration", "Dropping Letters": http://pasteboard.co/k6xelVs.png
<Cimi> alecu, at the moment we have "if is centered -> 1 line"
<Cimi> alecu, trying to figure out if we have a rule in the specs
<alecu> Cimi: I think the spec is bad to say "title only, more than one line => left align"
<Cimi> alecu, so maybe we want 2 lines when there is no subtitle and no attrivutes?>
<alecu> Cimi: I think that makes sense, yes.
<Cimi> alecu, actually, could be 2 lines when either of those is off
<Cimi> alecu, ok I am doing as the spec anyway
<Cimi> alecu, do you have an example with two lines, centered?
<Cimi> ok, even apps, found it
<Cimi> I think looks fine with left align
<Cimi> cwayne, I'm about to afk, but branch should be fine
<Cimi> cwayne, if you want to test it, I might be back in a couple of hours, or just during weekend
<cwayne> Cimi: is it in a silo?
<Cimi> cwayne, nope
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-14
<Mirv> greyback: welcome back! FYI bug #1494692 is all I know about my "total hang" problem
<ubot5> bug 1494692 in mir (Ubuntu) "Total hang of krillin - mali_timeline_sync_fence_create() fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1494692
<Mirv> on Bq
<greyback> Mirv: hey, nice find. Mir folk will have fun figuring out that one
<dandrader> greyback_, lp:qtmir got a truck load of tags for some reason :/
<greyback_> dandrader: yeah, its got infected somehow
<dandrader> greyback_, mind if I remove them with Saviq's script?
<greyback_> use the strip-tags script
<dandrader> those tags are like a virus :)
<greyback_> go ahead, I've been using it for a while now
<greyback_> seems they can jump project boundaries somehow
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-15
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: hi ho
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, hey
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so that new silo landed, now the vivid only silos don't build anymore
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, why do we have vivid-only silos?
<tsdgeos> i do not know :D
<tsdgeos> because it's what we did until it stopped working ?
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> what are we supposed to have now?
<mzanetti> ah. you mean the old ones, like in-card music
<tsdgeos> yes
<mzanetti> we're back to dual landing
<tsdgeos> off the overlay branch?
<mzanetti> yes
<tsdgeos> funnies
<mzanetti> doesn't really matter as trunk & overlay are the same now
<mzanetti> except the changelog
<tsdgeos> no, they're not the same at all
<mzanetti> they should be :D
<tsdgeos> hmmm, really?
 * tsdgeos checks
<mzanetti> could be that we need to do a manual sync
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416173/
<mzanetti> yes that last landing needs to be pushed to trunk
<tsdgeos> ok
<pstolowski> mzanetti, hey, some of the projects we have in silo 4 cannot be dual-landed, i need to land them separately in V and W
<mzanetti> and there we go again
<mzanetti> :D
<pstolowski> mzanetti, e.g. mediascanner2
<mzanetti> so we need to split the silo I guess
<pstolowski> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> and land mediascanner before this one
<mzanetti> to both
<pstolowski> mzanetti, also, Saviq had a branch of unity-api which merges V+W back into single tree, but i cannot find it..
<mzanetti> i landed
<mzanetti> it
<greyback> pstolowski: why can't you dual land?
<pstolowski> greyback, symbols
<pstolowski> mzanetti, ah, it landed in trunk15.04 branch, ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ok. trunk and overlay are the same now. for now we still oser overlay tho, because that's where CI we want runs on
<mzanetti> s/oser/user/
<mzanetti> gees
<mzanetti> use
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> makes sense
 * mzanetti gets some coffee
<greyback> pstolowski: is it the package name that is different between the v+o & w, or the actual symbols themselves are different (because gcc4.9/5)?
<pstolowski> greyback, symbols are different
<greyback> pstolowski: yeah. Annoying
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, mzanetti: silo 33 is vivid only, and we managed to get it build yesterday, after much changelog+version torturing :)
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> well, should be dual landing now
<ltinkl> I know
<ltinkl> design desperately wanted it
<greyback> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1495871/comments/6
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1495871 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 leaks file descriptors" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> you have the same thing i have :)
<greyback> great :D
<greyback> my glib-fu ain't the best, not seeing any obvious leak anywy
<greyback> tsdgeos: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12416538/ <- maybe  "creationcontext != NULL" ?
<greyback> hmm no
<tsdgeos> nah
 * guest42315 aw-food
<tsdgeos> or maybe
<tsdgeos> does g_dbus_connection_close_sync(cgmanager, NULL, &error); need to be moved up that if?
 * tsdgeos gives it a quick try
<tsdgeos> dednick: what do you mean in your last comment to https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1378821.time-translation/+merge/265006 ?
<dednick> tsdgeos: if we have a absolute time. ie "7th September 2015" and we change the system timezone, it will not update.
<tsdgeos> tedg: am i supposed to be able to dpkg-buildpackage ubuntu-app-launch in the desktop? tests don't seem to pass
<dednick> but i dont think it'll actually be used. i was thinking about ltinkl using it, but he was just looking for a place to put a method.
<tsdgeos> dednick: so you're saying that we can't remove it?
<tsdgeos> or?
<dednick> for formatting time with a specified timezone
<tsdgeos> food! bbl
<dednick> tsdgeos: well, i think we'll need it at some point, but not right now. since we only use relative times.
<dednick> can bring it back in uitk if we ever need it.
<dednick> using the new stuff i put in there.
<tsdgeos> dednick: makes sense, anyhow, retarget to the overlay branch?
<dednick> tsdgeos: should not be going into trunk as well?
<tsdgeos> dednick: we target overlay that is what we care and then do a "sync push" to trunk
<dednick> tsdgeos: ok
<tsdgeos> or that's what i understood is our current strategy
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑↑↑↑
<mzanetti> yes... for now
<mzanetti> the plan is is to move back to trunk. but we don't have a vivid ci running on that yet
<mzanetti> only wily which is secondary choice atm...
<mzanetti> but we're talking to CI to run both, wily and vivid in one go on trunk
<tedg> tsdgeos: I would think so. Usually I do "bzr bd" but I think both should work.
<tsdgeos> tedg: on vivid? could you try?
<tedg> tsdgeos: Sure, building now.
<tsdgeos> tedg: and more importantly have a look at the fd leaking bug
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1495871/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1495871 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 leaks file descriptors" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> both gerry and me seem to have reached the conclusion something happens in ubuntu-app-launch that causes it
<tedg> tsdgeos: Heh, you both are biased ;-)
<tsdgeos> tedg: but we're also both right ;)
<tedg> tsdgeos: It built for me.
<tsdgeos> tedg: vivd? wily?
<tedg> tsdgeos: vivid
 * tsdgeos scratches head
<tsdgeos> let me try bzr bd
<tsdgeos> tedg: so bzr bd works and dpkg-buildpage no :S
<tedg> Huh, I wonder why that is.
<tedg> Is it the Upstart job tests that fail?
<tsdgeos> dednick: qml/Panel/Indicators/MessageMenuItemFactory.qml conflict
<tsdgeos> tedg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12417570/
<dednick> tsdgeos: ya, fixing it now.
<tsdgeos> tedg: anyway, not jokin on the ubuntu-app-launch leaking the fds, there's a eventfd() call leaking and ubuntu-app-launch is responsible for the only 3 calls to eventfd() (via glib) when launching an app
<tedg> tsdgeos: Hmm, yeah. It is testing the Upstart jobs.
<tedg> tsdgeos: K
<tedg> tsdgeos: gerry: Do you guys have a system set up where you can easily test it?
<tsdgeos> tedg: yes
<tsdgeos> the phone :D
<tedg> I think this is likely the fix: lp:~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/lp1495871-unref-context
<tedg> Sure, but I don't have one with a current image and writeable and all that.
<tsdgeos> ah, would have never ever realized that what's needed
<tsdgeos> the g*refing is too hard :D
 * tsdgeos tries
<tedg> Heh, yeah. It can be trickey.
<davmor2> tedg: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-O5IHVhWj0
<tedg> tsdgeos: I'm not 100%, but I think that should be it. Not sure how I can count FDs in a unit test.
<tedg> Does valgrind do that?
<tsdgeos> don't know
<tsdgeos> i straced and counted the eventfd() + close
<tsdgeos> but of course that's very manual
<tsdgeos> tedg: valgrind can
<tsdgeos>  –track-fds=yes
<tsdgeos> --
<tedg> tsdgeos: Don't think that fixed it.
<tedg> tsdgeos: Valgrind has some errors for it.
<larsu> tedg: g_autoptr() !
<tsdgeos> tedg: ok, so no need for me to try for now? or still want me to try?
<tedg> tsdgeos: Don't try right now, seems dbus-test-runner is causing a lot of noise here :-(
<tedg> larsu: More complex here as we're tracking out of the stack.
<larsu> just a random drive by comment :)
<tsdgeos> ok
<seb128> hum
<seb128> my wily laptop test machine fails to start applications under unity8
<seb128> it was working 10 days ago
<seb128> just dist upgraded
<seb128> is there a known issue?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, ^ do you know?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: It was working yesterday, but I haven't tried today.  I'll try it right now.
<seb128> k, I upgraded yesterday and again today, so likely something local
<seb128> though my dash only list webbrowser and settings, I might want to try to install other apps
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: It's working fine for me.  Anything in unity8.log?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12417795/
<seb128> "ApplicationManager::onProcessStopped reports stop of appId= "ubuntu-system-settings" which AppMan is not managing, ignoring the event"
<seb128> unsure if that's the issue
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: How about the application log?
<larsu> AppMan sounds like a super hero
<seb128> cgmanager's job is failing to start
 * larsu should stop spamming this channel with useless comments
<ChrisTownsend> larsu: Humor is always appreciated:)
<seb128> failing to delete staled socket
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hmm, weird.  Sounds like a bug.
<tedg> tsdgeos: Okay, I have a good trace now. I can confirm that didn't fix it.
<tedg> Not the results I wanted to report, but eh, focusing :-)
<tsdgeos> tedg: :)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, works after a reboot, something was wrong with the cgmanager, unsure what ... thanks anyway for looking!
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ok, sure thing!
<slangasek> mzanetti: so bug #1278780 is assigned to qtmir now; did you see my question about needing changes up and down the stack, to avoid libraries installing signal handlers?
<ubot5> bug 1278780 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport takes too long to write crash report, appears to lock up phone" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278780
<mzanetti> slangasek, ok, so iiuc what we want is to intercept SIGSEGV in apps, release the connection to mir and then raise the signal again to get apparmor etc going, correct?
<slangasek> mzanetti: no, this isn't about sigsegv handling in apps; I'm assuming that an app which is hung because it's stuck in the kernel crash handler is not going to lock up the ui
<slangasek> mzanetti: this is about sigsegv handling in the compositor itself
<mzanetti> slangasek, ah ok. so for when the shell crashes
<mzanetti> so atm mir is handling some signals
<mzanetti> also qtmir IIRC
<mzanetti> anyhow, will discuss what the proper thing to do is.
<slangasek> mzanetti: am I correct in supposing that a lot of the memory mir has mapped consists of video buffers?
<greyback> slangasek: darn, I misunderstood you too
<slangasek> maybe it would be helpful to free up video buffers from a sigsegv handler for apps also, but that's not the case that's of concern
<slangasek> the problem we have right now is that if the shell crashes, the ui is locked for a long time while the kernel dumps all the memory across to apport, and it's probably dumping a lot that it shouldn't
<mzanetti> right
<greyback> AlbertA: is that correct^^? If a mir server crashes, the contents of the video buffers would be dumped too?
<AlbertA> greyback: I don't think so...
<AlbertA> greyback: but I've never paid attention.... I guess the argument is they are mmap'ed they would?
<greyback> AlbertA: I'm similarly clueless :) Will ask in my a.m.
<slangasek> AlbertA: yes, if they are mmapped they're going to get dumped along with everything else
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-16
<xtalmath> Hi, not sure if this is the right place to ask, I want my application to generate a system wide dialog prompt, so the user can not switch to a browser (its for productivity software). what library or system call do I need? I assume I will be using C++
<xtalmath> i.e. the user needs to process the prompt dialog, to enjoy freedom again
<greyback> davmor2: hey, could you move the QA testing card for silo27 to be unblocked? All branches are approved now
<davmor2> greyback: thanks
<dandrader> so lp:unity8/overlay is not being used anymore?
<dandrader> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> dandrader, yes it is
<greyback> mzanetti: are we not dual landing? How does overlay branch fit in now?
<mzanetti> greyback, yes, dual landing... just using overlay branch still
<mzanetti> reason is that overlay branch has jenkins running for vivid+overlay
<greyback> ah
<mzanetti> we asked CI to move that to trunk, but afaik that didn't happen yet
<greyback> so we target MPs to ...?
<mzanetti> overlay
<greyback> ok
<mzanetti> I'll merge them to trunk after it landed
<greyback> dandrader: sorry, my bad
<mzanetti> note that landing only means building packages and merge to the branch they are targetted to
<mzanetti> dual-landing means build packages for both distros, still merges the code to the branch it is targetted
<mzanetti> lanidng doesn't care about the branch name
<greyback> mzanetti: sure, I just thought we abandoned the '2 trunks' idea
<mzanetti> we kinda did... using only overlay atm :D
<mzanetti> I hope we'll get CI running on trunk soon and can drop that
<pstolowski> mzanetti, hey, still fighting with silo 4. all the projects except for unity-scopes-shell are now dual-landable, because of that i think the only way around it is to set the silo to 'wily' only, and then when it lands, make another silo for vivid overlay where all the stuff is just binary-synced from wily, but shell plugin has a separate MP. i just talked to sil2100 and this is possible with current infra
<pstolowski> mzanetti, any objections/ideas?
<mzanetti> in general, yes, I object the idea to land to wily only
<mzanetti> but if there's no way out... dunno.... hate this mess
<mzanetti> why can't we dual land unity-scopes-shell?
<mzanetti> I mean... we should fix that really
<pstolowski> mzanetti, because of different symbols files
<mzanetti> not really sure what that means tbh :D
<pstolowski> mzanetti, that's fixable, though a lot of work around debian packaging which i don't really understand tbh...
<mzanetti> the packages are built twice
<mzanetti> so the symbols in the libs should be fine
<pstolowski> mzanetti, c++ symbols are different with gcc4.9 and gcc5
<greyback> lots of people in theory should have this same issue
<pstolowski> mzanetti, no, because symbols file live in the source tree
<mzanetti> sure... but dual landing builds two packages
<pstolowski> mzanetti, so they were re-generated for wily
<pstolowski> greyback, only affects libs and plugins
<greyback> alan_g: how is mir dealing with different symbols between vivid+overlay & wily?
<alan_g> greyback: it isn't
<mzanetti> first time I see such a symbol file as part of the packaging
<pstolowski> mzanetti, look at debian/*symbols in any lib package
<mzanetti> yeah... that's what I'm doing
<mzanetti> not sure what this is good for tho
<mzanetti> pstolowski, can't we land this first and the the other branches? or the other way round?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, it should prevent unexpected abi breakages. in theory. in practice it's far from perfect, but lack of symbols raises red flag whenever you try to land something ;)
<pstolowski> mzanetti, sorry, what do you mean?
<alan_g> mir ensures that wily packages supersede vivid (non-overlay) ones and we don't try to deal with folks with "a random ppa" confusing things
<pstolowski> mzanetti, everything needs to land together because of the magic version number of unity-api which we bump, and both unity8 and unity-plugin-scopes depend on the extact number
<mzanetti> pstolowski, well, I know if saviq would be here he'd say fix the symbols file
<mzanetti> this is gonna be hitting us all the time again if we don't fix it
<pstolowski> mzanetti, fair point
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: pstolowski: wasn't there some plan to have an "overlay repo" with just the debian folder to build for a different release (vivid/wily) ?
<mzanetti> sil2100 said something like this. don't think it actually happened. not sure...
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i've never heard of that
<greyback> alternative method was mentined in the ML, to tag the symbols
<pstolowski> greyback, interesting, do you have a pointer to the ML?
<tsdgeos> tedg: any progress on the fd leaking? any help i can provide?
<tedg> tsdgeos: Progress, but nothing to report. It is kinda weird. :-/
<tsdgeos> :/
<tedg> tsdgeos: Trying to get a minimal viable breakage to see what is wrong.
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey, about the mail I wrote, regardingt he assertion in the DDA
<dandrader> mzanetti, haven't looked into it yet
<mzanetti> ah ok. no worries
<Saviq> pstolowski, there isn't a special branch for unity-api as lp:unity-api/trunk-15.04 was just ahead of lp:unity-api
<Saviq> pstolowski, so it's a simple push from /trunk-15.04 to lp:unity-api
<pstolowski> Saviq, i'm not sure what are you referring to? in any case both should be the same now, I updated lp:unity-api yesterday
<Saviq> pstolowski, I'm just in from vacation, so replying to pings that happened throughout the week...
 * Saviq reads up on the symbols issue
<pstolowski> mzanetti, Saviq i may have a solution for unity-scopes-shell build from single tree
<mzanetti> nice
<pstolowski> mzanetti, Saviq following what michi did in unity-scopes-api/singletree, only simpler because the plugin is simpler
<pstolowski> we will see if distro guys like it.. :/
<Saviq> pstolowski, mzanetti, if there's reasons to keep two branches, fine by me, as long as there is a reason, and they're both landed as close to one another as possible
<pstolowski> Saviq, the only reason is symbols really, no diff in features
<Saviq> pstolowski, mzanetti, so that the two-branch issue does not go viral (as it did because of gcc5)
<Saviq> pstolowski, about CI for unity-api, what we should have is have it run on both wily and vivid+o
<Saviq> pstolowski, but since vivid+o is the more important target now, I'd say we should switch to that if we can't have both
<Saviq> still need to talk to ci folk about that
<mterry> I think old tags got into lp:unity8/overlay again
<Saviq> is /overlay alive still?
<pstolowski> Saviq, ok, makes sense. i didn't know the former is even possible
<mterry> (they are not in lp:unity8
<Saviq> if silo 14 landed, /overlay should be killed with fire
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti: guh, ok.  I thought we were still using it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: noooooo, it's the only place we get proper CI :D
<tsdgeos> mterry: something's up with the .po files in your MR
<tedg> tsdgeos: Okay, I think that branch cleans up the FD now. At least it does in my tests :-)
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah I accidentally branched from lp:unity8, proposed into overlay
<mterry> tsdgeos, I set it to WIP while I clean up
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should be easy to switch that onto trunk, I'll try and find out what can be done this afternoon
<tsdgeos> tedg: cool, want me to try it up?
<tedg> tsdgeos: Yes please
<tsdgeos> tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/lp1495871-unref-context ?
<tedg> tsdgeos: si
<mzanetti> Saviq, well. that would kill our jenkins runs
<mzanetti> Saviq, but yes, once jenkins is fixed, definitely kill that branch
<mzanetti> Saviq, note, there's one silo waiting for QA which targets overlay still (dual landed tho)
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's no jenkins runs on trunk? or you mean they're for wily and not vivid+o?
<mzanetti> the latter
<Saviq> mzanetti, kk, so once that lands we can kill, I'll try and sort out CI before then
<mzanetti> ta
<mterry> ltinkl, I filed bug 1496436
<ubot5> bug 1496436 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[wizard] Show warning on password page if a password is already set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496436
<ltinkl> mterry, ye thx
<mterry> ltinkl, is it possible to put lp:~mterry/unity8/tutorial-redesign in your OOBE silo for design?
<tsdgeos> tedg: seems to fix it for me :)
<mterry> ltinkl, it's a very rough cut of the redesign, but she asked if she could see it as is
<ltinkl> mterry, I can't personally (not being on the approved list) but you could ask mzanetti/greyback
<ltinkl> mterry, good idea definitely
<mzanetti> mterry, on it
<mzanetti> mterry, need an MP
<mzanetti> can be WIP tho
<greyback> I'm starting to think we shouldn't be using silos for demoing stuff to designers
<mzanetti> I think that was one of the goals of the whole thing
<mzanetti> the plan was even that it spits out ready-to-flash images just for this purpose
<greyback> I'd be ok with a non-landing silo system for that kind of thing
<mzanetti> well, testing/deming in general, not just with designers
<greyback> but I don't want to start using up landing silos on teams who need them
<tedg> tsdgeos: \o/
<Saviq> greyback, that's the airline plan all along, with ephemeral on-demand PPAs
<greyback> Saviq: sure, but we're still on the train :)
<Saviq> greyback, there's quite a bit of cars these days though (like 40 or something?)
<kgunn> and they do tell us to clean when it gets tight
<Saviq> looks more like 60 these days
<Saviq> but...
<Saviq> 55 assigned
<greyback> Sure. I'm just wary of taking more than our fair share, whatever that is
<mterry> mzanetti, whoops, went to lunch.  Here's an MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/tutorial-redesign/+merge/271342
<mzanetti> mterry, ack, will add it
<dandrader> mterry, are you familiar with unity8-desktop-session-mir package?
<mterry> dandrader, yeah...
<mterry> installs u-s-c as I recall
<dandrader> mterry, I installed in wily. when I use it, it's all black and unity8.log shows "QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display"
<mterry> dandrader, humph
<dandrader> mterry, to clealy the environment is wrong
<mterry> dandrader, I haven't tested it myself recently
<dandrader> s/to/so
<dandrader> but it works fine on vivid+overlay
<dandrader> I wonder if there are any differences
<dandrader> between the two
<dandrader> mterry, does it use /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity8.conf like on the phone? even though desktop is now systemd
<mterry> dandrader, the package works fine on vivid+overlay?  the way I remember it, it installs a couple packages (like u-s-c) and a config file to set up lightdm to use it
<dandrader> mterry, yes
<dandrader> mterry, have been using it for a while now
<mterry> dandrader, looks like it installs a whole new desktop session.  Uses /usr/share/lightdm/sessions/unity8-mir.desktop
<dandrader> mterry, I thought you were the author of this package :)
<mterry> dandrader, it's been a long time!
<mterry> dandrader, actually, I'm not even in the debian changelog...  Was trying to see the last time I touched it
<dandrader> mterry, so, the question is: where's the place that sets the environment where unity8 runs?
<dandrader> mterry, I'm totally lost in this lightdm world...
<mterry> dandrader, /usr/bin/lightdm-unity8-session is installed by that package and looks like it does some setup
<dandrader> "If no X server is available" <- this blows my mind. what the heck xserver has to do with unity8 and mir....
<dandrader> and the environment it sets there is for client apps.....
<dandrader> but then, it's the same in vivid...
<dandrader> mterry, well... now it decided to work... go figure
<mterry> dandrader, huh
<xtalmath> suppose I want to generate a system wide dialog prompt, to force me to handle some priority, how do I generate this? which permissions will the application need? i.e. something similar to the password prompt, but I'd like to have a different window/dialog appear...
<xtalmath> Im trying to make a productivity manager, that stops me from using the computer after a timeout, unless I get back to the planned schedule
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-17
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, unity8-ci now runs both vivid and wily jobs for MPs against lp:unity8
<tsdgeos> saw one
<tsdgeos> but was all failures?
<tsdgeos> but maybe it was conflicts
<tsdgeos> did you put a dummy MR to test?
<Saviq> this was a trunk-only build http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-ci/6281/console
<Saviq> oh, ENOSPC
<Saviq> looks like testing wily on mako is busted
<Saviq> qmluitests on wily timed out
<mzanetti> Saviq, ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, so, I wanted to push overlay to trunk, not merge (to keep history ~flat)
<mzanetti> wfmsilo
<mzanetti> wfm
<Saviq> mzanetti, so I'll do that now (merge trunk into overlay - just translation updates)
<mzanetti> not sure where that "silo" came from
<Saviq> and push overlay into trunk
<mzanetti> right
<mzanetti> ok... then delete the overlay branch probably to avoid confusion
<mzanetti> @unity: ^^   jenkins runs vivid tests on trunk now. we can kill the overlay. please merge towards trunk again now
<mzanetti> like last time, I can resubmit already approved branches myself when building the next silo...
<Saviq> mzanetti, which MP is still en route to overlay?
<mzanetti> there are some...
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean you said there was something in silo already
<Saviq> or maybe I misunderstood
<mzanetti> Saviq, sure... but some branches people started to work on in the last days/week
<mzanetti> we just redirect them...
<mzanetti> no prob
<Saviq> ok, I'll do that now to get jenkins to work on them
<Saviq> and so that I can delete overlay
<mzanetti> yep
 * mzanetti checks the silo list
<Saviq> OMG LP pushes commit over when resubmitting!
<mzanetti> Saviq,
<mzanetti> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/359
<mzanetti> don't delete just yet
<mzanetti> that one is QA granted
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> mzanetti, do we need to do anything to publish?
<mzanetti> Saviq, not that I know... it's still trainguards who do that
<tsdgeos> can someone remind me how do i run unity8 manually on the phone?
<tsdgeos> long list of env vars required afair
<tsdgeos> ok, not that many
<tsdgeos> MIR_SERVER_NAME=session-0 MIR_SOCKET=/run/mir_socket QT_QPA_PLATFORM=mirserver  /usr/bin/unity8
<tsdgeos> i need some help here i don't understand something
<tsdgeos> i'm stracing the unity8 process
<tsdgeos> and this is the output of grepping for 245 in the output
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12436814/
<SolarNRG> Is this the place to ask questions about the unity 3d engine that is used in Kerbal Space Program in a linux environment?
<tsdgeos> but then cat /proc/`pidof unity8`/fdinfo/245 still exists
<tsdgeos> SolarNRG: nopes
<tsdgeos> SolarNRG: see the topic
<tsdgeos> so why if the last thing with 245 i have is a close(245) the fd is still there in proc?
<tsdgeos> greyback: ↑ you did some of the fd grepping yesterday too, please can you review ↑ ¿
<greyback> tsdgeos: lemme try
<tsdgeos> fwiw ths strace_output comes from
<tsdgeos> sudo strace -p `pidof unity8` &> strace_output
<greyback> tsdgeos: I see your confusion, but I've not managed to find that happening here...
<greyback> can you "ll /proc/`pidof unity8`/fd/245" and see if it is a file?
<greyback> sudo  strace -e trace=desc -p `pidof unity8` 2>&1 | grep -v -P "(read|write|poll)"
<greyback> tsdgeos: ^^ tracks just calls with file descriptors, filtering out the noisy ones
<greyback> I'm definitely seeing an un-closed eventfd2 call every time I switch an app - exactly when shell asks to suspend it
<greyback> tsdgeos: ted had a patch, is it built anywhere?
<tsdgeos> greyback: yeah i wasn't asking that :D
<tsdgeos> greyback: i was asking about what i had written above about the log
<tsdgeos> greyback: yes ted's patch is on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-060
<tsdgeos> and it does indeed fix that case
<tsdgeos> but it does have some issues on killing apps
<greyback> tsdgeos: I can't answer you, I've not managed to find it happening here
<tsdgeos> i just can't figure out which fds are leaking
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> thanks
<greyback> sorry
<greyback> it would be illogical for the kernel to claim an fd is open, if the app closed it
<greyback> so I dunno
<tsdgeos> yeah :/
<tsdgeos> i'll reboot and try again
<greyback_> dednick: there?
<dednick> greyback_: yo
<tsdgeos> dednick: ah, you set the time MR to Work in progress, why?
<greyback_> dednick: hey, am looking at touch_tracing now. I still don't get why you need the C++ loaders for the qml, i.e. why "qmlscene" is not enough. You say it's to specify the mir socket with a "-m" switch. Is that to make it compatible with Mir's system?
<greyback_> Mir's benchmarking system I mean
<dednick> greyback_: yeah
<dednick> they use the command line switches to provide socket opt
<dednick> tsdgeos: erm. dunno. give me a sec
<dednick> tsdgeos: changed
<tsdgeos> oki
<greyback_> dednick: pah, that's annoying. Means anything that we'd like to benchmark must provide that switch, which is unrealistic. Could you log a bug to get them use their MIR_SOCKET env var instead for benchmarking, and add a REMOVEME to the C++ linking to that bug
<dednick> greyback_: sure
<greyback_> thanks
<dednick> greyback_: done removeme.
<greyback_> dednick: ta
<mzanetti> dednick, we're back to trunk
<mzanetti> (just saw your new MP)
<dednick> mzanetti: so no more overlay?
<mzanetti> dednick, you really want to fix your highlight on unity
<mzanetti> yep
<dednick> hm. dunno why it's not working.
<greyback_> dednick: xchat?
<greyback_> I have the same issue
<dednick> greyback_: hexchat
<dednick> so probably same
<mzanetti> right... hexchat did not do any notifications for me... that's why I threw it away
<dednick> i get the nick highlight, just not others :/
<dednick> tsdgeos, mzanetti: retargeted
<mzanetti> ta
<tsdgeos> dednick: k
<ltinkl> dednick, could you please have a look and review https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/betterDesktopIndicators/+merge/271455 when you get a moment? tia
<dednick> ltinkl: sure
<ltinkl> dednick, left 2 comments in your i18n-RelativeDateTime MPs
<dednick> ltinkl: and i've left you some :)
<ltinkl> dednick, sure :)
<dednick> ltinkl: i can only see one. :/
<dednick> the i18n
<dednick> which is done in a different branch
<dednick> ltinkl: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/message.notification.translations/+merge/270151
<dednick> ltinkl: might just move it to there though...
<ltinkl> dednick, ye, either is fine with me
<ltinkl> dednick, is that the correct link? getting 404 there
<dednick> ltinkl: i've moved it to the other time formatting branch
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: you realized you comented on a branch that's already been merged?
<tsdgeos> anyone has any idea of what creates fd of type anon_inode:dmabuf ?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, mir?
<tsdgeos> i mean the syscall
<tsdgeos> maybe strace doesn't intercept those
 * tsdgeos keeps digging
<ltinkl> dednick, the UITK LiveTimer, is that a new thing? I can't find it on https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components/
<dednick> ltinkl: it's new.
<ltinkl> dednick, 1.3?
<dednick> might only be in staging
<dednick> ltinkl: yes, it's in 1.3
<ltinkl> dednick, can I use that? :)
<dednick> ltinkl: which version are you using?
<ltinkl> dednick, 1.1 is there atm, the question is can I use 1.3?
<dednick> mzanetti: is unity trunk using 1.3 uitk now?
<mzanetti> dednick, no
<ltinkl> 1.2 at most?
<mzanetti> yes
<dednick> mzanetti: is there any eta on 1.3 for unity8?
<mzanetti> dednick, I keep on asking that question but noone gives an answer
<tsdgeos> dednick: mzanetti: we have at least two regressions
<tsdgeos> see top of description of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/use_sdk_13/+merge/269850
<tsdgeos> other thing is if we want to start using it selectively
<tsdgeos> i think we do already somewhere
<dednick> ltinkl: well i think you can target against 1.3 since we've got a bunch of other branches relying on it. when the time comes we can land them all together.
<dednick> mzanetti:^ ? fine?
<mzanetti> well, if you want something to get into OTA-7 for sure, better don't rely on 1.3 to land
<mzanetti> using 1.3 might block your branch from landing until the apps update to 1.3
<tsdgeos> so we have 2 "import Ubuntu.Components 1.3", but they are on tests/
<ltinkl> well this is not strictly targetting any OTA
<ltinkl> dednick, well anyway, the Timer is not a big deal there, it only runs when the indicator is open anyway
<ltinkl> dednick, so I guess I don't really need the LiveTimer
<dednick> ltinkl: are you sure it's only run when it's open?
<ltinkl> dednick, yup
<ltinkl> dednick, running: identifier == "indicator-datetime" // only run when we're open
<dednick> yes, i see that. but don't know why that would stop it running
<ltinkl> dednick, right, will double check
<dednick> the items should exist if it's not open.
<dednick> as far as i remember
<mterry> mzanetti, overlay is finally dead then?  Shall I resubmit all my open branches?
<mzanetti> mterry, yes :)
<mterry> not just me, we have a lot extant
<mzanetti> mterry, there's a conflict in the tutorial one
<mterry> ok
<ltinkl> dednick, ok, I changed the timer to: running: identifier == "indicator-datetime" && tzMenuItem.visible // only run when we're open
<ltinkl> dednick, and that works, double checked with a debug output with onRunningChanged
<ltinkl> dednick, the timer stops when the indicator popup closes
<dednick> ltinkl: dont think there's any reason for the "identifier == "indicator-datetime"" is there ?
<ltinkl> dednick, ye true :)
<ltinkl> dednick, ok, addressed the issues, MP updated
<mhall119> Trevinho: I have a question about https://plus.google.com/u/0/+MarcoTrevisan/posts/ZLWYfRMZWNGhttps://plus.google.com/u/0/+MarcoTrevisan/posts/ZLWYfRMZWNG
<mhall119> is that a fully functional Unity 8 environment? Can you run click apps inside it?
<Trevinho> mhall119: no, is running on desktop, so click apps aren't working
<mhall119> Trevinho: click apps are technically installable on the desktop, is the limitation something to do with Unity8 or LXC?
<mhall119> or is it missing some platform services/apis that apps need?
<Trevinho> mhall119: well... I didn't try much as I was just interested in getting the shell working...
<dandrader> mzanetti, something to keep in mind
<dandrader> mzanetti, After rebasing mousePointer over the latest unity8
<dandrader> mzanetti, the cursor stopped changing its shape when hovering over window borders
<dandrader> mzanetti, and that was because your latest additions to DesktopSpread, a bunch of MouseAreas that you set to invisble or disabled when not used
<mzanetti> mhm
<mzanetti> I thought I did set it to invisible...
<mzanetti> is that not enough?
<dandrader> mzanetti, but (feels like a bug in QML), a MouseArea that is disabled but still visible (or vice versa) will block MouseAreas behind from getting hover events
<dandrader> mzanetti, so they have to be both invisible and disabled
<mzanetti> ah ok.
<mzanetti> dandrader, ack, will do so. thanks
<dandrader> mzanetti, fixed in mouseArea branch
<mzanetti> dandrader, don't fix it... I've moved that code around alot
<dandrader> mzanetti, and that affects only hover events, presses go through normally
<mzanetti> basically I've moved *everything* related to the spread outside of DesktopStage, into a new file
<mzanetti> dandrader, yes... I've seen those issues when I introduced that mousearea
<dandrader> mzanetti, well, the fix was just a couple of "visble: enabled" entries
<mzanetti> ok... I'll get it merged
<mzanetti> it's just that each conflict basically gives me 2 copies of the file
<mzanetti> because it changed the indentation of the whole file :D
<mzanetti> as I removed one wrapping item
<mzanetti> anyhow. ack, will pay more attention to setting them both to "off"
<mzanetti> thanks for the heads up
<dandrader> mzanetti,  s/mouseArea branch/mousePointer branch
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> yep. my braind FEC'd it :D
<dandrader> :)
<mzanetti> @unity: standup
<mzanetti> dednick, special invite :)
<mzanetti> we already found someone for the notes. you can join now
<Saviq> lol
<dednick> mzanetti: lol. thanks
<dednick> what do people use for irc these days?
<mzanetti> gnome-xchat here
<mzanetti> used to use konversation, which I like best
<mzanetti> but as of KDE5 it requires a QPA to work properly
<kgunn> tsdgeos: so if you and i both confirmed that tedg's branch at least addresses fd leak in that one instance (app open + user app close)
<kgunn> shouldn't we aim to land that fix ?
<tsdgeos> totally
<tsdgeos> it's an improvement already
<greyback_> dednick: found deployment issue with https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/touch_tracing/+merge/267083
<dednick> greyback_: doh. ok thanks.
<greyback_> dednick: other than that, I think it's good to go
<dednick> greyback_: how did you install?
<greyback_> dednick: built packages in my armhf schroot, copied to device and installed
<Saviq> \o/
<mhall119> Trevinho: trying to run mir_demo_server according to your G+ post, I get:
<mhall119> ERROR: /build/buildd/mir-0.12.1+15.04.20150324/src/common/sharedlibrary/shared_library.cpp(33): Throw in function mir::SharedLibrary::SharedLibrary(const char*)
<mhall119> Dynamic exception type: N5boost16exception_detail10clone_implINS0_19error_info_injectorISt13runtime_errorEEEE
<mhall119> std::exception::what: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mir/server-platform/server-mesa-x11.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN3mir6events10make_eventExNSt6chrono8durationIxSt5ratioILx1ELx1000000000EEEEj16MirPointerActionjffff
<mhall119> I'm installing it on vivid from the citrain stable-phone-overlay PPA
<Trevinho> mhall119: mhmh.... Weird
<Trevinho> mhall119: I've compiled everything from trunk
<mhall119> maybe it's not in the PPA yet then
<Trevinho> mhall119: it seems that soemthing needs to be compiled though as make_event got an API change I think
<Trevinho> mhall119: I can provide a raw deb-src for you btw
<Trevinho> mhall119: as I've also done a rebase on the wily version
<mhall119> I only have server-mesa-x11.so.4 while your example uses .so.5
<mhall119> Trevinho: sure, I'm willing to give compiling a try
<Trevinho> mhall119: yeah, from wily is .4 anyway
<Trevinho> so, let me do that
<Trevinho> mhall119: sorry for the delay https://transfer.sh/FuIAh/mir-0.15.1-15.10.20150903-0ubuntu1-x11-backend1.tar.gz
<popey> Trevinho: have you seen bug 1496414 ?
<ubot5> bug 1496414 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window screenshots contain blurred titlebar with LIM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496414
<Trevinho> popey: yeah... it's quite tricky, though
<popey> :(
<Trevinho> popey: as unity uses Alt for showing menus
<Trevinho> so, probably it's better to fix the screenshotter
<popey> any chance we can tweak the timing?
<popey> of how quickly the title bar changes?
<Trevinho> popey let me check I think there's a flag, but maybe it's private
<Trevinho> i.e. hardcoded :/
<popey> not sure how we could fix the screenshot tool other than force it to be delayed
<Trevinho> popey: however.... if you're really quick in pressing the keys you can avoid the blurred thing to show :)
<popey> which is a bit mad, because if I press alt+prtscr I want a screenshot now, not later
<Trevinho> popey: yeah, delay is the only thing I've in mind
<popey> also, that will affect other desktops which use the same screenshot tool
<popey> the bug is ours, not theirs
<Trevinho> sure
<Trevinho> popey: mh, so it's hardcoded to 180ms... We can easily add a setting for that
<popey> yay
<mhall119> Trevinho: thanks, compiling now
<mhall119> Trevinho: do I have to install the built .deb or can I try doing this from the local build dir?
<Trevinho> mhall119: I didn't build the debs, I installed that in a temporary install prefix (you can use something like https://gist.github.com/3v1n0/c270e6583a22845e067f to easily add one)...
 * popey hugs Trevinho 
<Trevinho> :)
<mhall119> Trevinho: wow, this takes forever to build
<Trevinho> mhall119: no.. just disable test and android stuff
<mhall119> how?
<Trevinho> mhall119: I don't have the cmake command handy, but use cmake-gui and set to build only mesa-kms (if you want) and mesa-x11, then look for tests options and disable them
<mhall119> oh man, where has cmake-gui been all my life?
<davmor2> mhall119: in the repo?
<mhall119> davmor2: ?
<davmor2> mhall119: guessing at where cmake-gui had been all your life :)
<popey> andyrock: thanks for the link on bug 1421575 - am building unity locally to test
<ubot5> bug 1421575 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Desktop corruption when changing monitor config" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421575
<andyrock> let me know it it helps
<popey> andyrock: promising!
<popey> andyrock: I monkeyed around with display resolution, switched monitors on and off and no corruption
<andyrock> well keep testing it
<popey> ya
<andyrock> thanks!!
<popey> np
<popey> do i need any package other than unity, out of the ones I build?
<popey> I figured I dont need all the unity2d ones.
<Trevinho> popey: I would have prepared a silo for some hours now, if we weren't just out of them :(
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-18
<Saviq> yay it only took 24hrs to migrate unity8...
<seb128> Saviq, just in time to line a new landing then! :-)
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, we need some housekeeping first (we just resynced trunk with overlay)
<Saviq> but will have another request soon
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so overlay is officially not in use anymore?
<tsdgeos> awnt me to retarget my MRs?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doing that right now
<tsdgeos> ok, it's always a bit ackward when my MRs are submitted by someoene else
<tsdgeos> UI-wise in launchpad
<Saviq> meh :)
<Saviq> at least now you don't need to copy the commit message
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: .po files are different, do we care?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that will get fixed with the next translations import
<Saviq> tsdgeos, would've had to overwrite otherwise
<tsdgeos> ok, so we do not care
<Saviq> ok, unity-api and qtmir are trunk-only again, too
<Saviq> @unity, pstolowski ↑
<mzanetti_> nice
<Saviq> all should have wily and vivid testing enabled
<pstolowski> Saviq, ok, cool, i'm one step closer to have unity-scopes-shell ready for that too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you did not top-approve MRs that were top-approved on overlay
<Saviq> tsdgeos, missed that, didn't notice there were any
<tsdgeos> is there a way we can tell anymore?
<tsdgeos> i'd say https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/keepPreviewStackAround/+merge/270944 was
<tsdgeos> but maybe not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mail history
<Saviq> biab, dr's appt
<tsdgeos> greyback: qtmir uses fontconfig?
<greyback> tsdgeos: barely, I think the QPA plugin needs to link against it
<tsdgeos> weird
<Saviq> whoa, touch support in gtk in wily
<tsdgeos> greyback: so it's not mir leaking the fd
<tsdgeos> since http://paste.ubuntu.com/12447270/ also gives me the extra fd
<tsdgeos> i'm thinking it may not even be a leak
<tsdgeos> just the image cache
<Saviq> woot, many jenkins results
<greyback> tsdgeos: hmm, the image cache is a fixed size (in MB) right? So I guess after a while, those FDs would stop being created
<greyback> or at least, old ones would be closed when new ones opened
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> so far i've only tried with the first one
<tsdgeos> need to see if past some range more fds are created
<tsdgeos> kevin said he saw like 70
<tsdgeos> which seems a bit too many
<greyback> the cache isn't watching each file in case it changes, surely?
<greyback> dnotify/inotify style
<tsdgeos> nah since it's not even a file
<tsdgeos> it's memory stuff
<greyback> ah
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> this fakesensor tests are weird to be failing https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3454/#showFailuresLink
<tsdgeos> and we have a qmluitests regression in master :S
<tsdgeos> my fault :D
<tsdgeos> we were so close to having a green qmluitests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we might do another small silo today still, so let's get a fix for that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixTestDashFallback/+merge/271630
<tsdgeos> that == qmluitests
<tsdgeos> or the sensors?
<Saviq> ack
<tsdgeos> the sensors stuff needs more investigation on why regressed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, see phone ML, likely image broke
<Saviq> qtubuntu-sensors fell off the image
<tsdgeos> ah yes
<tsdgeos> it's not required by anything anymore
<tsdgeos> those runtime deps are always hard for .deb :D
<kgunn> tsdgeos: i was thinking since you and i both verified that tedg's mp corrected at least one part of the fd leak prob, he/we should land that
 * tsdgeos has a dejavu :D
<tsdgeos> kgunn: yes we should
 * kgunn has dejavu too actually
<kgunn> but failed to find it in scrollback :)
<tsdgeos> greyback_: how do i enable qtmir debugging?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: QT_LOGGING_RULES="qtmir.*=true"
<greyback_> it's noisy, so can adjust to filter more stuff
<tsdgeos> gmmm
<tsdgeos> we've lost vibration on the phone too?
<tsdgeos> maybe the same sensors problem
<greyback_> qtubuntu-sensors fell off the image
<greyback_> there's a ML topic about it, fix in next image
<Saviq> kgunn, you'll be happy to hear unity8, qtmir and unity-api are single-trunk again, with CI running both wily and vivid testing for them
<Saviq> we've dropped the overlay branches/serie there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1497155 do we tell the news scope to not send us &8226; ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1497155 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "apostrophe in scopes bq aquaris e4.5 ubuntu touch" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> has anyone run unity8 with valgrind on the phone recently?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good question, on one hand I'd say we don't know what's coming from the data source, so we'd rather have plain UTF-8 coming to us, on the other I think we'll need to enable some rich text facilities, which might mean we need to support entities in any case
<tsdgeos> QObject: Cannot create children for a parent that is in a different thread.
<tsdgeos> (Parent is DashCommunicator(0x134736e0), parent's thread is QThread(0x7364f80), current thread is DashCommunicator(0x134736e0)
<tsdgeos> woot
<ltinkl> Saviq, we might want to whitelist some of the most frequently used entities
<kgunn> Saviq: does our unity8 ci has real phone hw backing any of the tests?
<ltinkl> Saviq, the Text QML element support only a very few
<Saviq> kgunn, yup, autopilot ones
<kgunn> Saviq: so do we run AP on both wily and viivd ?
<Saviq> kgunn, yes
<kgunn> wow...awesome
<Saviq> ltinkl, and what to do with the rest? I'd say we need to either support all entities, or none, and only allow a subset of tags, stripping out the rest
<Saviq> kgunn, an example report back from jenkins https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/autopkgtests/+merge/271609/comments/684368
<Saviq> although that one's a bit pessimistic
<kgunn> :)
<Saviq> some device issues
<Saviq> this one's a lil' better https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/clazy_run/+merge/271612/comments/684356
<Saviq> just unstable, not failed
<Saviq> tsdgeos has a branch to fix qml tests, autopilot will be better once qtubuntu-sensors comes back on the image
<Saviq> so we're getting where we want to be
<kgunn> all good
<Saviq> greyback_, yay, a successful qtmir CI run for both wily and vivid :)
<greyback_> Saviq: great stuff
<tsdgeos> kgunn: tedg: so how do we go about landing that branch?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's not a unity8 branch is it? I just added a silo with your fix
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no it's ual
<Guest76074> hi, i'm on wily/unity8 and the terminal app fails to install (download or install fail)
<Guest76074> the good thing is that it's working again with nvidia
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/lp1495871-unref-context/+merge/271322 or https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/lp1495871-unref-context-15.04/+merge/271373 or both
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑
<Guest76074> oh and i get pages of QGridLayoutEngine::addItem: Cell (0, 0) already taken in unity8-dash.log while searching in ubuntu store
<Saviq> brb
<tedg> tsdgeos: I think just throw it in the same silo with other fixes
<tedg> tsdgeos: Already got a code review from charles_
<tsdgeos> cool
<kgunn> tedg: so i should abandon that one silo i had for fd leak fix ?
<kgunn> sounds like you have another going with "other stuff" in it
<tedg> I don't, but I assumed that tsdgeos did
<tsdgeos> i did?
<kgunn> :)
<tsdgeos> i don't have any silo
<kgunn> tedg: tsdgeos let's just land it in isolation then
<tedg> WFM
<tsdgeos> ok
<tedg> tsdgeos: I thought you had one with other fixes.
<kgunn> it's in silo 60
<tedg> NP, glad kgunn asked :-)
<tsdgeos> yeah misunderstanding from my side
<tsdgeos> sorry
<tsdgeos> tedg: i'm investigating another leak, i'm close to knowing where the error is
<tsdgeos> but still meh
<kgunn> tedg: tsdgeos i beat the shit out of it for app launch/close/phone calls etc....any other testing needed?
<tedg> kgunn: I think that's probably more than the test plan.
<tedg> kgunn: Did you make sure to do a legacy app and a click app?
<tedg> kgunn: System settings is a good legacy app.
<kgunn> tedg: yes, did all of them
<kgunn> pretty much every app on the device
<tedg> Cool
 * tedg is now worried that kgunn has beat his Sudoku score
<kgunn> :)
<Guest30724> so... can you guys install apps from ubuntu store on wily/desktop?
<kgunn> i know we're not outta the woods yet, but thanks alf tsdgeos & tedg for all the fd leak work
<kgunn> Guest30724: what exactly do you mean? are you asking about ubuntu touch apps ?
<Guest30724> kgunn: i want to install the terminal app (the click has the x86 version)
<Guest30724> kgunn: ubuntu store apparently downloads the click but then fails to install
<Guest30724> i can't find the click anywhere ;> i can complile the terminal app and make a .desktop file but that is silly
<Guest30724> i'm on a desktop using wily daily build + unity8
<Guest30724> kgunn: yes :D so yes, terminal-app (qml) not gnome terminal
<dandrader> woohoo silo 27 landed
<kgunn> Guest30724: how are you "using" unity8 on wily daily build? meaning that you are running the unity8-desktop-session-mir ?
<Guest30724> kgunn: yep
<kgunn> hmmm, so good question...
<Guest30724> it worked before
<kgunn> bregma: Saviq so if someones running unity8-desktop-session-mir how come apps can't be downloaded via store ?
<kgunn> oh...maybe it's just busted
<Guest30724> most probably :D maybe the next update will fix it
<Saviq> kgunn, there's not a lot of apps in arch other than armhf
<kgunn> Saviq: yeah, but guest wanted terminal app which has a x86 version
<kgunn> and said it used to work...so my guess is it broke
<Saviq> kgunn, would have to check, hey ChrisTownsend did you manage to try unity8 in lxc?
<Guest30724> thanks all :>
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Well, I looked at it a bit, but it's gonna take some work to get it resurrected.  And I've been off working on the Libertine/Purtitine stuff.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, got it
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: What I'd like to get working is to use the standard Wily LXC download template, install unity8-desktop-session-mir and modify the config to work as a LightDM login.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: However, it seems Trevinho has had success getting Unity 8 to run in a Wily LXC on a Mir-on-X session.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: So he may be a faster source of getting something up and running.
<Trevinho> ChrisTownsend: yeah, I've not booted the full stuff, as I've just tested the basics, but it seems to do what it should :)
<mzanetti> Guest30724, no, it never worked :)
<mzanetti> Saviq, actually there's quite some multiarch apps now
<Trevinho> however mir-on-x needs some work in the kb/mouse handling (i.e. it should grab, or you can mess with your host)
<ChrisTownsend> Trevinho: Really cool:)
<mzanetti> Saviq, popey publishes everything in multiarch now (aka all core apps)
<popey> some things, not everything :)
<ltinkl> and the multiarch click fails to install here on unity8/desktop as well :/
<popey> yeah, i couldn't get that working either, i think there's apparmor bits missing maybe?
<Guest30724> mzanetti: it worked before on a desktop next image
<mzanetti> no
<mzanetti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1396611
<Guest30724> yes
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1396611 in click (Ubuntu) "Can't install click packages with pkcon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest30724> i had 2 terminals installed once, 2 diff versions
<mzanetti> well, you can install it manually, but not from the store
<Guest30724> one from ubuntu store and one from ppa
<Guest30724> i know i can compile it :P
<Guest30724> but i used to install it from the store
<mzanetti> also the click can be installed manually
<mzanetti> having a hard time to believe that
<mzanetti> the very first window I painted on unity8 windowed mode was the store and I tried to install something
<mzanetti> it failed, I reported that bug
<mzanetti> and that bug is still open
<Guest30724> i've installed all the apps from ubuntu store
<Guest30724> mzanetti: what is the diff between willy desktop next and willy + unity8-desktop-session-mir
<Guest30724> wily
<mzanetti> hmm... don't know tbh
<Guest30724> maybe there is something diff but i 101% remember beeing able to install apps from ubuntu store
<Guest30724> maybe 102%
<Guest30724> mines terminal-app zbird etc
<Guest30724> on ubuntu next image
<Saviq> pstolowski, you can ask fginther for dual-release testing in ci
<Saviq> pstolowski, we already have it enabled for unity8, unity-api and qtmir
<Saviq> and it's working well
<Guest30724> mzanetti: kgunn found the clicks in ~/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads
<Guest30724> and some erros in syslog
<Guest30724> interesting
<Guest30724> thanks for help
<pstolowski> Saviq, ack
<dandrader> josharenson, when I run unity8 on my desktop, via that lightdm unity8-mir session, unity8 seems to run in full-greeter mode. so I get the unity7 lightdm greeter followed by the built-in greeter inside unity8. what's the fix for having unit8 run in the correct mode in this situation?
<josharenson> dandrader: there is a bug filed for that and it will be resolved when the latest (and huge) slim greeter branch is merged
<josharenson> dandrader: essentially, greeter mode isn't implemented yet (outside of the branch I just mentioned) and once it is, you can just install the unity8-greeter package and it should "just work"
<dandrader> josharenson, this one https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/slim_greeter_real_lightdm/+merge/271614 ?
<josharenson> dandrader: yeah, and there is a "stable" version of that in ppa:josharenson/unity8-greeter
<dandrader> josharenson, but will unit8 work with the unity 7 greeter?
<dandrader> josharenson, or there's no point in supporting such a combination?
<josharenson> dandrader: humm, it should work fine, but since the shell is starting in full-greeter mode (by default) you will still see both the unity7 and unity8 greeters
<josharenson> dandrader: if you modify the right config files so that unity8 starts in "shell" mode, you should only see the unity7 greeter, but I haven't tested that
<josharenson> dandrader: but it technically should work
<dandrader> josharenson, so you have replaced the stock greeter with the unity8 one in your laptop?
<josharenson> dandrader: yes
<dandrader> josharenson, but then how do you select the session you want to log in. eg: unity 7, unity 8, gnome
<josharenson> dandrader: I haven't tried that yet. I think it should work, and its currently a bug that it doesnt
<dandrader> josharenson, but does the QML Greeter has UI code to allow selecting those different session types?
<josharenson> dandrader: humm good question, i thought I remembered seeing it on an ubuntu daily build a while back... but it could have just been the unity7 greeter, and I don't think I've seen it in the code... I assume, if its not there, that its something I'd have to get from design?
<dandrader> josharenson, yeah, I think so
<Saviq> josharenson, sounds like it indeed, I don't think it was ever thought about in that regard
<josharenson> dandrader: I'll try to look into that today so that we can give design as much time as possible
<dandrader> cool
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ping
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: hi
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey, re your fix for preview leak - can you land unity8 part of the fix first, independent of shell plugin
<pstolowski> ?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yes
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, cool, then please go ahead
<tsdgeos> i mean "yes it can be landed"
<tsdgeos> not as "yes i will land it" :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, but i cannot land shell plugin fix before unity8 part of it lands?
<tsdgeos> correct
<pstolowski> oki
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can we land the leak-fix-prerequisite in that mini silo you're doing?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i see some unity8 silos, can you use one of them to land it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I was almost asking that, but somehow didn't
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's not unity8 is it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not the fd leak, but a leak we're fixing in previews for the dash
<tsdgeos> previewstacks and models where never deleted :D
<tsdgeos> now we need to keep a pointer to them
<Saviq> oups
<tsdgeos> since otherwise they'll be deleted too soon
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which branch/
<Saviq> ?
<pstolowski> it's qt's fault ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/keepPreviewStackAround
<Saviq> ack
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i'll land plugin part of the fix next week, after i land silo 24 (a new feature)
<dandrader> Saviq, so lp:unity-api/trunk-15.04 is not being used anymore
<dandrader> ?
<Saviq> dandrader, no, we've single trunks for unity8, qtmir and unity-api, dual landed into wily and vivid/overlay
<dandrader> Saviq, but we no longer target MPs at lp:unity-api/trunk-15.0 or lp:unity8/overlay
<dandrader> ?
<Saviq> dandrader, single trunks == lp:unity8, lp:unity-api
<Saviq> dandrader, just forget about the overlay branches
<Saviq> they're evil
<dandrader> ah, ok. I misread your "no"
<Saviq> the dual negation...
 * greyback_ out
<kgunn> Saviq: i've never landed with bileto, once approved by QA..."publish" then "merge & clean" ?
<kgunn> camako: ^ ?
<camako> kgunn, me neither.. not sure
<camako> AlbertA ^
<AlbertA> kgunn: looks like it...
<kgunn> AlbertA: camako i just asked in ci-eng actually landers take it from there
<kgunn> they do publish (we don't have perms) and merge/clean is automagic
<Saviq> kgunn, yup
<camako> good to kno
<Saviq> you can m&c in case things fail, or to abandon a silo
<josharenson> kgunn: is the compositor whats holding us back from "frosted glass"? Or is it more of a design issue?
<mhall119> mzanetti: still going to post to the unity blog today?
<kgunn> josharenson: we don't have any hard designs atm i think...and no one has done the work on the compositor to boot, so a little of both
<josharenson> kgunn: ack
<mzanetti> mhall119, don't think so. but better ask josharenson, he's writing it
<mzanetti> now that jenkins runs for vivid and wily, if something's wrong the jenkins comments look really depressing http://paste.ubuntu.com/12452366/
<josharenson> mhall119: I'm working on final revisions and I'd like to post a video with it as well (there is a bit of a long story as to why the video isn't done, mostly related to my totally bricked nexus 10)
<josharenson> mhall119: so if it can wait until EOD monday, that would be best, but I could probably post it today w/o the video if necessary
<kgunn> josharenson: no rush, i prefer video
<mhall119> josharenson: not problem, post it when it's ready
<josharenson> mhall119: cool, will do
<josharenson> mterry: so the greeter is failing the qmltests because it seems to be loading parts of the lightdm (the integrated lightdm) and parts of the mock lightdm... It can successfully set the mock mode to "full", but then shows my real username instead of the mock usernames... I know that is super confusing, so hopefully this output helps clear up what I just said http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12454487/
<josharenson> mterry: I've triple checked all the cmake stuff and it looks ok to me...
<mterry> josharenson, hrm
<mterry> josharenson, I can give it a look
<josharenson> mterry:  pushing most current changes to lp:~josharenson/unity8/slim_greeter_real_lightdm/ and I can send you built debs if you want as well
<josharenson> pushed*
<josharenson> mterry: its very odd, and im sure its something simple... when I run the tests on trunk/overlay, they pass just fine so its not an env issue
<mterry> josharenson, gosh, my internet
<mterry> josharenson, you still there?
<josharenson> mterry: yup
<mterry> josharenson, I'm seeing an error "ASSERT: "uri == QLatin1String("PLUGIN_CLASSNAME")" in file /home/mike/Work/code/unity8/slim_greeter_real_lightdm/plugins/LightDM/plugin.cpp, line 62"
<mterry> josharenson, PLUGIN_CLASSNAME shouldn't be in quotes if it's a symbol
<mterry> josharenson, I also saw a warning "file:///home/mike/Work/code/unity8/slim_greeter_real_lightdm/tests/qmltests/Greeter/tst_Greeter.qml:403:9: QML Connections: Cannot assign to non-existent property "onLauncherOffsetChanged""
<josharenson> mterry: yeah I see that same warning in trunk
 * josharenson recompiles w/ symbol changed
<josharenson> no dice
<mterry> josharenson, did you see the assert before?
<josharenson> mterry: I didn't but that doesn't mean it wasn't there
<mterry> josharenson, with the change, you get a compile error because PLUGIN_CLASSNAME isn't be defined
<josharenson> ..... wondering why it built
<josharenson> trying a clean build
<josharenson> mterry: for the record, i know the rest of the tests are broken, im just trying to get make testGreeter working first
<mterry> josharenson, sure.  I haven't tried others yet  :)
<mterry> josharenson, If you don't see the same assert after a clean build...  one of our environments is affecting the test
<josharenson> mterry: yeah I removed the quotes, did a clean build, and I see no errors
<mterry> Humph...  I'll try a clean build without the quotes...
<mterry> josharenson, you also didn't see the assert without the change?
<josharenson> mterry: I don't think so...
<mterry> josharenson, your top commit is 1915?
<josharenson> mterry: yes
<josharenson> mterry: just for sanity http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12455825/
<mterry> josharenson, yup
<mterry> josharenson, and I see:
<mterry> /home/mike/Work/code/unity8/slim_greeter_real_lightdm/plugins/LightDM/plugin.cpp: In member function ‘virtual void IntegratedLightDMPlugin::registerTypes(const char*)’:
<mterry> /home/mike/Work/code/unity8/slim_greeter_real_lightdm/plugins/LightDM/plugin.cpp:62:24: error: expected primary-expression before ‘(’ token
<mterry>      Q_ASSERT(uri == QLatin1String(PLUGIN_CLASSNAME));
<mterry>                         ^
<mterry> /home/mike/Work/code/unity8/slim_greeter_real_lightdm/plugins/LightDM/plugin.cpp:62:48: error: expected primary-expression before ‘)’ token
<mterry>      Q_ASSERT(uri == QLatin1String(PLUGIN_CLASSNAME));
<mterry>                                                 ^
<mterry> plugins/LightDM/FullLightDM/CMakeFiles/FullLightDM-qml.dir/build.make:146: recipe for target 'plugins/LightDM/FullLightDM/CMakeFiles/FullLightDM-qml.dir/__/plugin.cpp.o' failed
<mterry> josharenson, I'm compiling on wily...  but I doubt that would affect the compilation
<josharenson> mterry: ill go make some horrible syntax error and see if it fails
<josharenson> im on overlay
<josharenson> mterry: yeah I broke it
<josharenson> weird
<mterry> guh
<mterry> let me try on my overlay machine
<josharenson> mterry: I'm sure this doesn't matter, but I'm using gcc
<josharenson> (I use clang sometimes)
<mterry> me too
<josharenson> mterry: really weird... if I, for example, remove the ";" at the end of the line, compilation fails... if I change PLUGIN_CLASSNAME to some nonsense, it builds just fine
<mterry> ...  that's not right
<josharenson> mterry: for the sake of completeness, it builds just fine w/ clang too
<josharenson> i love when I can't get things to break when the are supposed to
<josharenson> mterry: I wonder if I, somehow, don't have QT_NO_DEBUG set
<josharenson> rather, unset
<mterry> josharenson, I keep losing irc
<mterry> last thing I said:
<mterry> <mterry> josharenson, same problem on overlay
<mterry>  assert, then fix, then compile error
<josharenson> 01:59:38 PM) josharenson: mterry: I wonder if I, somehow, don't have QT_NO_DEBUG set
<josharenson> (01:59:44 PM) josharenson: rather, unset
<mterry> josharenson, it's crazy to me that you can change PLUGIN_CLASSNAME to gibberish and it compiles?
<josharenson> mterry: yes, which is why I think that line might not be getting compiled
<mterry> ah right...
<josharenson> looking into QT_NO_DEBUG, but I might have to leave for a bit
<josharenson> apparently I've been at panera for too long
<mterry> :)
<mterry> Nothing beats Starbucks for remote work.  Haven't found anyone as accomidating
<josharenson> mterry: duly noted... I know a million good coffee shops in seattle, but I'm in San Diego right now, so kind of foreign territory
<josharenson> anyway, back in a bit
<josharenson> thanks for the help
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-20
<luispinilla> :-D
<bschaefer> even have to do?
<bschaefer> wrong chat
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-19
<vigo> morning all
<hellslinger> hi guys, does anyone know how to set the DPI for unity8?
<duflu> hellslinger: It's called "grid units" in Unity8, but I don't know the syntax to modify it sorry
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-20
<liquidx> hi! can somebody help me with customizing unity launcher? i would like to do 2 thing: 1: uniform the icon background colour(e.g. only grey), 2: make bigger space between the icons
<liquidx> are these possible?
<dandrader> liquidx, look into qml/Launcher directory
<dandrader> liquidx, but you would be forking unity8 code
<liquidx> oh, i thought there is an easier way to do this. thank you!
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-21
<EdwardMorbius>  hello, how can I debug Unity 8 not starting on 16.10 on Nouveau driver? Installed 16.10 on a spare partition to test Unity 8 but it doesnt start, after I enter my password in Unity 7 greeter it throws out some message and then screen turns black
<Saviq> EdwardMorbius, can you clear ~/.cache/upstart/* and /var/crash/* and /var/log/lightdm/* - try again and look in those folders for anything interesting
<Saviq> EdwardMorbius, also, because of bug #1525285, you might need to start an X11 session first
<ubot5`> bug 1525285 in clutter-gst-3.0 (Ubuntu) "inspecting clutter plugin hangs outside X11" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525285
<EdwardMorbius> Saviq thanks I will check that out
<mterry> Trevinho: so I see what you're saying about the opacity 0.5 / enabled status...  But the old code looked full opacity to the user without changes in u8 -- what are we now doing differently?
<Trevinho> mterry: mhmh, let me see... I think there was some sort of hack anyway
<Trevinho> mterry: anyway, this refactor is somewhat temporary in terms of design, since I'm now updating it to match new designs
<mterry> Trevinho: sure, I'm just trying to avoid regressions, no matter how temporary  :)
<Trevinho> mterry: mhmh, yeah... Actually the old menu-item had no opacity set when an item was disabled
<Trevinho> mterry: however I think this is not wrong, and also in designs so they look... But...
<Trevinho> mterry: I mean, it was like that only in eventMenu
<mterry> Trevinho: ah right, I was looking at EventMenu and didn't notice the filename
<mterry> Trevinho: so you're saying that changing opacity is fixing us to be closer to design?  (if the menu item wants to be non-interactive, is there something they can do besides enabled=false to get that across?)
<mterry> Seems like a not-uncommon desire, and one that doesn't necessarily imply a visual change
<Trevinho> mterry: let me check, but that seems closer... However I can also put that back and enable only for EventMenu,  but in geeneral I think we should indicate about disabled and enabled menus... If it's not the case, then we can override
<mterry> Trevinho: well sort of.  Being enabled means you are clickable, right? and some menu items just want to be a label (like the charge level menu item).  They set enabled=false currently to do that, but don't want to look like they're disabled...
<mterry> Maybe we need another key like interactive=false or something
<Trevinho> yeah, I agree.. Since both cases could be valid
<Trevinho> mterry: anyway, I guess it's better to revert the change for now, right?
<mterry> Trevinho: yeah maybe just put it in EventMenu like before.  :-/
<Trevinho> ok
<Trevinho> mterry: fine, pushed
<mterry> Trevinho: nice thanks, approved
<Trevinho> thanks
<sil2100> Saviq, dandrader, faenil: hey! Does anyone of you guys know any possible reason for such a qtmir FTBFS? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/285791636/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.qtmir_0.4.8+15.04.20160906-0ubuntu1kpi1~test2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sil2100> Saviq, dandrader, faenil: it's from a test-run of the KPI-sync script with the instrument-enable patch
<dandrader>  /«BUILDDIR»/qtmir-0.4.8+15.04.20160906/src/platforms/mirserver/screen.cpp:97:1: error: control reaches end of non-void function [-Werror=return-type]
<dandrader> sil2100, is that lp:qtmir or some silo?
<sil2100> sil2100: it's the latest released qtmir + http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23146289/
<sil2100> (from the overlay)
<dandrader> sil2100, hmm, I recall a branch from faenil fixing a similar issue which happens when you enable some compiler flag...
 * faenil reads
<dandrader> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~faenil/qtmir/add_missing_default_return_value/+merge/304945 fixes it I think
<sil2100> Oh, ok, thanks ;)
<faenil> yeah
<faenil> so no new qtmir release since that MR?
<dandrader> faenil, no. see if it's in silo 78
<Saviq> 'fraid not
<Saviq> hopefully that silo will land today and we can prepare the next one
<sil2100> Ok, no worries, if that's scheduled somewhere then that's good
<faenil> yeah, doesn't seem to be in 78, at a quick glance
<faenil> sil2100: but thanks for spending time on the kpi stuff! )
<faenil> :)
<sil2100> faenil: no problem ;) Ok, scripts set-up now, let me send you an e-mail about all the details
<faenil> sil2100: coool
<taiebot> Hey could i give design feedback on the "unified stage" spread. I know it is very early  but i have installed silo 75 to have a look. I really feel the windows in the spread are two small and they all look like squashed.  There is like 30% of the screen not used above them. Would it not be better to have bigger windows there. my 2 cents. Unity8 looks much more responsive.
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-22
<robinhero> hey guys
<robinhero> isn't Unity8 included in the 16.10 daily build?
<robinhero> I've just installed it, and there's no session selector at login
<Saviq> robinhero, it's not gotten in main just yet, we're working on it
<robinhero> Saviq, awesome :)
<robinhero> I can't test it with VirtualBox, just on a real hardware with open driver, right?
<mterry> @unity,is anyone else on yakkety experiencing crazy high occasional loads?
<Trevinho> mterry: I've that in a VM...
<mzanetti> s/yakkety/linux/, yes
<Trevinho> mterry: it always happens after few seconds is started
<Trevinho> mzanetti: ahjaha :-)
<mterry> Seems to be from browsres.  O rif Im' cmoplinig smoetihng ,everyhting grnids t o ahalt
<mterry> Adn oy uca nsee the keybaord ca'nt kepe pu wiht me
<Trevinho> mterry: might be different thing then. here it just happens
<mzanetti> mterry, ah, that I had a year ago for a while, went away for me
<mterry> Trevinho: well it seems to just happen too, but top erports browsres
<mterry> Maybe they get in loop tryin gto keep up
<Trevinho> mterry: I've not been able to debug that either... Since if I go in tty1 or ssh on that I can't get anything from top
<Trevinho> only 100 (or 400%) CPUs
<JanC> mterry: they are just discussing something like that in -kernel  :)
<JanC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1626564
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1626564 in linux (Ubuntu Yakkety) "4.8 regression: SLAB is being used instead of SLUB" [High,Fix committed]
<mterry> JanC: thanks, joined
<JanC> not sure it's the same issue, of course, but could be
<Saviq> Trevinho, at least you have tty1 - I only get tty1-6 for maybe a half hour after booting
<Saviq> after that they're just blank
<Trevinho> Saviq: no, also tty1 isn't working
<Trevinho> Saviq: so... it wasn't just me... I mean I got this in a VM that wasn't updated for a while, so I thought that something broke during the upgrade (I didn't touch that for something like a month)
<dandrader> mterry, have you seem all these warnings when building unity8 from silo 78? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23216950/
<dandrader> mterry, don't know if trunk has it already
<mterry> dandrader: I *think* trunk has it?  I believe I fix them in my approved-but-not-silo'd session-lightdm branch
<dandrader> mterry, ok
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-23
<om26er> So I have unity8 running in virt-manager, my mouse seems to be a little off
<davmor2> om26er: put it into the corner that it is furthest inaccurate too ie if it is down and right that is the corner you aim for :)
<greyback> om26er: yep, something we're aware of. We have a little work to do with mir cursor and unity8 still
<davmor2> om26er: the other thing you can do is use spice and/or virtual machine manager and capture the mouse properly too
<om26er> davmor2, I tried to run the image in virtualbox, unity8-session seems to crash in VBox
<davmor2> om26er: no virtualbox, vmm
<davmor2> om26er: it's kvm on steroids with a virtualbox style gui creator
<om26er> davmor2, vmm seems to be something related to postgresql, is that the right package ?
<davmor2> om26er: virt-manager is the package
<om26er> davmor2, hmm, oh. I had virt-manager running unity8 previously, I though virtualbox will fix the pointer issue
<om26er> davmor2, I have virt-manager setup and running already :)
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-17
<meth26> Αllaһ is doing
<meth26> suᥒ іѕ not dⲟіnɡ Аⅼⅼah іѕ doіng
<meth26> mⲟon is ᥒot doing Alⅼɑh іs ԁoinɡ
<meth26> stаrѕ arᥱ nоt ԁοing Aⅼlɑһ is ⅾοіᥒg
<meth26> ⲣlanets are ᥒot ⅾoіnɡ Αllah ⅰs dⲟiᥒg
<meth26> gɑlɑxies ɑre not dഠinɡ Aⅼⅼah ⅰs doⅰng
<meth26> ⲟceaᥒѕ ɑre ᥒot doinɡ Aⅼlaһ іs doing
<meth26> ⅿഠuᥒtaіnѕ ɑre not ⅾഠⅰnɡ Aⅼlah ⅰѕ ԁoⅰnɡ
<meth26> trᥱeѕ are nοt dⲟⅰnɡ Ꭺllɑh іs ԁⲟiᥒɡ
<meth26> ⅿom is nοt ԁoiᥒg Αⅼlаһ iѕ doⅰng
<meth26> ԁad iѕ ᥒot doinɡ Allah іs ԁoⅰng
<meth26> bosѕ is not dⲟing Αlⅼaһ ⅰs dഠіng
<meth26> job is ᥒഠt doing Alⅼaһ ⅰs doing
<meth26> dollаr іs nοt dοіng Allаh iѕ ⅾоiᥒg
<meth26> degreе is not ⅾoiᥒg Alⅼah is ⅾoinɡ
<meth26> ⅿedісⅰne іs not doⅰᥒg Аllɑһ iѕ dοing
<meth26> ⅽ∪ѕtoⅿers are not doⅰng Allah ⅰs ԁoinɡ
<meth26> yഠu can ᥒഠt get a jоb without the ⲣеrmіѕsіоᥒ of ɑllah
<meth26> ỿou ϲɑn ᥒⲟt ɡet married ᴡithⲟᥙt the permission of ɑⅼlah
<meth26> ᥒⲟbഠdy cɑn get aᥒgrỿ at ỿou wⅰthout the pеrmissiⲟᥒ of аlⅼaһ
<meth26> ligһt ⅰѕ nοt ԁഠіᥒg Allaһ iѕ doing
<meth26> fan is ᥒot ԁoⅰng Aⅼlah iѕ doinɡ
<meth26> bᥙsinesѕess ɑre ᥒоt doiᥒg Allaһ іѕ dοinɡ
<meth26> ɑⅿerⅰc ⅰѕ ᥒot doіng Αlⅼɑһ іѕ ԁഠiᥒɡ
<meth26> aⅿeriсɑ іs ᥒοt dⲟiᥒg Allaһ is ԁoіᥒg
<meth26> fіre ⅽan nοt burn ᴡіthοut the pеrmіsѕіοᥒ of аⅼlɑһ
<meth26> knife ϲɑᥒ ᥒot c∪t without the ⲣᥱrmіѕѕⅰοᥒ ഠf aⅼlah
<meth26> filᥱѕyѕteⅿ doeѕ ᥒοt write ᴡіthoᥙt permⅰssіഠᥒ ഠf ɑⅼⅼɑh
<meth26> ruⅼers are ᥒഠt doinɡ Аⅼⅼah ⅰs ԁoⅰng
<meth26> gο∨erᥒmeᥒts arе not doinɡ Аlⅼаһ is doiᥒg
<meth26> ѕⅼеᥱр іs nⲟt ԁoiᥒg Aⅼlɑh iѕ doіng
<meth26> һᥙnɡer ⅰs nⲟt dⲟⅰnɡ Allaһ ⅰѕ ԁoіnɡ
<meth26> fοοd ԁoеѕ ᥒot takе аway tһе h∪ᥒɡеr Alⅼah takеѕ awɑy the һungеr
<meth26> ᴡɑtᥱr doeѕ nοt take away thᥱ tһіrst Aⅼⅼaһ tаkes aᴡɑy tһᥱ tһirst
<meth26> sᥱeing іѕ nοt doing Aⅼlah іѕ doⅰng
<meth26> һeаrіᥒg іs nⲟt dⲟіᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ ⅰs doiᥒg
<meth26> ѕeasoᥒs are ᥒot doing Aⅼlaһ iѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<meth26> ᴡeɑther іs nⲟt dοіᥒg Aⅼlɑһ іѕ dοіnɡ
<meth26> һ∪ⅿans are nⲟt ⅾοing Aⅼⅼah іs doіᥒɡ
<meth26> aniⅿals arᥱ not ԁoinɡ Aⅼlah ⅰѕ ԁοinɡ
<meth26> tһᥱ best amongst you ɑrе thoѕе who ⅼearᥒ anⅾ tеɑсh qᥙran
<meth26> οnе ⅼetter rеad froⅿ boоk of Αⅼⅼah ɑⅿоuᥒts to oᥒe goοⅾ ԁeeⅾ and Аⅼⅼah multipⅼiᥱs one ɡⲟοd dеed tᥱn tіmeѕ
<meth26> heartѕ get r∪ѕtᥱԁ аs dоes irഠᥒ ᴡіtһ ᴡɑter to rеmоve rust frοm heart reⅽⅰtation of Quran and rеⅿembеrance ⲟf ԁeɑth
<meth26> heart ⅰs ⅼikeᥒᥱԁ tο a mirrοr
<meth26> ᴡһen a persoᥒ commіts οᥒᥱ ѕіn а bⅼack ԁot suѕtɑins the һᥱart
<meth26> to ɑсϲept Iѕlaⅿ ѕaу that i bear wⅰtneѕs tһat there іѕ ᥒo ԁeity ᴡortһy ⲟf ᴡorshiр еxⅽept Ꭺllɑh аnd Ꮇᥙһаⅿmad peɑcᥱ be uроn һim іs һⅰѕ sⅼa∨e ɑᥒԁmᥱsѕᥱngеr
<jimby5> Allah is dഠⅰᥒɡ
<jimby5> sun is not doing Αlⅼah iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<jimby5> ⅿοon is nⲟt dഠing Αllɑh is dഠіᥒɡ
<jimby5> stars are not ԁoinɡ Aⅼlаһ іs doiᥒɡ
<jimby5> ⲣlaᥒetѕ are nоt ԁoiᥒg Allah is ԁⲟіng
<jimby5> ɡаⅼɑxieѕ are ᥒοt dοⅰᥒg Alⅼɑһ is ⅾoіng
<jimby5> οсеans are not dοiᥒg Allаh is dоiᥒɡ
<jimby5> ⅿouᥒtɑіᥒs are nοt ⅾഠiᥒg Allah іѕ ԁоiᥒg
<jimby5> treeѕ are not ⅾoing Allaһ is doiᥒg
<jimby5> mοm is ᥒot dⲟinɡ Allah is doing
<jimby5> daⅾ ⅰѕ nοt doіᥒg Αlⅼɑh is ԁⲟiᥒɡ
<jimby5> bosѕ iѕ ᥒot doiᥒg Alⅼah is ԁοіᥒɡ
<jimby5> јob is not doing Аlⅼаh is doing
<jimby5> ⅾoⅼlаr іs not ԁoiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼah is dοiᥒg
<jimby5> deɡreе is not ԁoinɡ Aⅼⅼɑһ is dοіng
<jimby5> ⅿеdicinе iѕ not ⅾoinɡ Аlⅼaһ iѕ dοіᥒɡ
<jimby5> customers ɑre ᥒot ԁഠing Аlⅼaһ is ԁⲟіng
<jimby5> уoᥙ cɑᥒ nοt ɡеt ɑ job withοut the permⅰѕsioᥒ οf alⅼаһ
<jimby5> you cɑn ᥒot get married witһo∪t tһe ⲣеrmisѕion оf alⅼaһ
<jimby5> nobⲟԁy ϲan get angrу ɑt yοu ᴡіthοut tһe permiѕѕiоᥒ ⲟf aⅼlɑһ
<jimby5> liɡht iѕ ᥒоt doing Alⅼah is dⲟіᥒg
<jimby5> fаn іs not dⲟіnɡ Alⅼɑһ іs doⅰng
<jimby5> busіneѕsesѕ аre nഠt ԁоiᥒg Αllɑh is ԁoiᥒg
<jimby5> aⅿerіⅽ is not ⅾoіng Αⅼlɑh is ԁоⅰᥒg
<jimby5> aⅿerіca іs ᥒot dоinɡ Aⅼlah іѕ ԁоing
<jimby5> fⅰrе can not burn ᴡithоut thе рerⅿⅰssіon оf alⅼaһ
<jimby5> knife ϲan ᥒot ϲut wⅰthഠut thе perⅿіѕsⅰⲟᥒ ഠf ɑⅼlɑh
<jimby5> filᥱsyѕteⅿ ⅾоеѕ ᥒot wrіte witһοut pеrmisѕⅰοn of allah
<jimby5> ruⅼеrs are nоt doіᥒɡ Ꭺllah is ԁoіᥒɡ
<jimby5> ɡoverᥒⅿᥱᥒtѕ arе not dⲟinɡ Allɑһ ⅰѕ dഠing
<jimby5> ѕⅼeеp iѕ not dоiᥒg Alⅼah ⅰѕ ԁoⅰng
<jimby5> hᥙnɡer is nоt ԁoⅰᥒɡ Αlⅼɑһ іs doing
<jimby5> fοod ԁoes not tɑkᥱ ɑwaу the huᥒger Аⅼlɑh takᥱs awаy tһе hungеr
<jimby5> wɑtеr does not tɑkе awɑу the tһirst Ꭺllɑh tɑkeѕ ɑᴡay the tһіrѕt
<jimby5> seeіng ⅰѕ ᥒot dⲟіng Αlⅼah ⅰѕ doiᥒg
<jimby5> heаring is not doіnɡ Alⅼаһ іѕ doіnɡ
<jimby5> seɑѕoᥒѕ arᥱ not doіng Aⅼlah iѕ dⲟіᥒg
<jimby5> ᴡeatһer is not doіng Aⅼlɑh is dοⅰᥒg
<jimby5> һᥙmаᥒѕ are not ԁoiᥒg Αⅼlɑһ ⅰs doing
<jimby5> animaⅼѕ arᥱ ᥒot doiᥒg Allɑһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<jimby5> thе best ɑⅿоnɡѕt you arе those ᴡho lеarᥒ аnd tеaсh qᥙraᥒ
<jimby5> onе lettᥱr reаⅾ from book ⲟf Alⅼɑһ amoᥙᥒts to oᥒe gοⲟd dееd and Аlⅼɑh muⅼtⅰpⅼies one ɡοⲟⅾ dеeⅾ tеn timеs
<jimby5> һеаrts ɡеt rusted ɑs does irⲟᥒ ᴡіth wаtеr to rеⅿഠᴠe r∪ѕt frοm heart reсitatⅰⲟn ⲟf Ԛuraᥒ ɑᥒd remeⅿberɑᥒϲe of dᥱatһ
<jimby5> hеart iѕ likeᥒеd to a ⅿirror
<jimby5> whеn ɑ реrsoᥒ ϲommⅰts one siᥒ a blɑck dot ѕustɑins tһe һeɑrt
<jimby5> to ɑϲcept Islɑⅿ say tһat і beаr ᴡitnesѕ thɑt thеre іѕ nο dеity worthỿ оf wοrship eⅹceⲣt Αllɑh ɑnd Mᥙhɑⅿmaԁ рeacе bе uⲣon hіm iѕ һіs ѕⅼave anԁⅿᥱsseᥒgеr
<bookworm0> Alⅼɑh is doⅰng
<bookworm0> sun is not dοіng Ꭺⅼlah is ԁoing
<bookworm0> mοon іs nоt dοⅰng Aⅼlɑһ is dഠіᥒg
<bookworm0> stаrs arᥱ not dοⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼah iѕ dഠіnɡ
<bookworm0> plɑnеts are not ԁoⅰnɡ Αlⅼah is ⅾoіᥒɡ
<bookworm0> galɑxieѕ arе ᥒⲟt ԁഠiᥒɡ Αⅼlаh is ⅾоⅰng
<bookworm0> oϲеɑᥒs ɑre not ԁoⅰᥒg Allɑһ іs dοiᥒg
<bookworm0> ⅿoᥙᥒtɑinѕ are ᥒоt ԁഠiᥒg Aⅼⅼah ⅰѕ ⅾoinɡ
<bookworm0> trᥱes ɑrе not dοing Аlⅼaһ іѕ dοіnɡ
<bookworm0> ⅿοm іs ᥒot ԁοiᥒg Aⅼⅼаһ iѕ doіᥒɡ
<bookworm0> daԁ is not dοiᥒɡ Аllah is doіng
<bookworm0> bഠss is ᥒot doing Aⅼlaһ iѕ doⅰnɡ
<bookworm0> ϳob іs not doіᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ is ⅾoiᥒɡ
<bookworm0> dоllar is not doing Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ doiᥒɡ
<bookworm0> ⅾᥱgree is not ԁοіng Allаһ is doⅰng
<bookworm0> ⅿeⅾicine іs ᥒot dοіng Aⅼlɑһ iѕ dοinɡ
<bookworm0> с∪ѕtοⅿers arе not ⅾoinɡ Aⅼⅼaһ is dоing
<bookworm0> yoᥙ caᥒ nⲟt get а jⲟb ᴡitһⲟut thе pеrmіѕѕіon ഠf allɑh
<bookworm0> yoᥙ сaᥒ nⲟt ɡet ⅿarriᥱԁ wⅰtһout thе рermіsѕion of allɑh
<bookworm0> nobоԁy can ɡet аᥒɡry at уoᥙ ᴡithഠut the рerⅿission ഠf alⅼaһ
<bookworm0> ⅼіght іs nοt doinɡ Aⅼⅼаh iѕ dഠiᥒɡ
<bookworm0> fɑn іs ᥒοt doⅰng Αlⅼаh is ԁοіᥒɡ
<bookworm0> busіnesѕеѕѕ аre not dοiᥒg Alⅼаһ is ⅾοіng
<bookworm0> aⅿerіc ⅰs nοt ԁoing Аⅼlaһ is ԁοіᥒg
<bookworm0> aⅿеricɑ іs not ԁoіng Αⅼlɑh ⅰs doing
<bookworm0> firᥱ can ᥒഠt burᥒ ᴡіtһo∪t tһe permission ഠf ɑⅼlаh
<bookworm0> kᥒіfᥱ caᥒ ᥒot ⅽut without the pᥱrmіssіon ഠf allaһ
<bookworm0> fiⅼᥱsystem does ᥒഠt writе ᴡⅰthoᥙt permissіοn of ɑllaһ
<bookworm0> rulerѕ are not ԁoinɡ Aⅼⅼah is dοⅰnɡ
<bookworm0> ɡοⅴernmеᥒts аrᥱ ᥒot doіng Аlⅼaһ iѕ doіᥒg
<bookworm0> sleep iѕ not doiᥒg Αⅼlah iѕ ԁഠing
<bookworm0> һuᥒɡer iѕ ᥒοt doіng Allah іs ⅾoіᥒg
<bookworm0> fⲟⲟⅾ does nഠt tаke ɑᴡaу the h∪ngеr Allɑһ tаkеѕ aᴡay thᥱ һᥙᥒɡer
<bookworm0> water ԁⲟes ᥒot tаke ɑwɑỿ the thirѕt Ꭺⅼlah tаkes ɑwɑỿ tһe thirst
<bookworm0> seеing is ᥒot ԁoіnɡ Аllah iѕ doing
<bookworm0> heаrіᥒg is not dⲟіᥒɡ Αⅼⅼaһ іs dοіᥒg
<bookworm0> seasoᥒs are not doing Аlⅼɑһ iѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<bookworm0> wеаthᥱr is ᥒⲟt dоiᥒg Αlⅼaһ iѕ dοiᥒɡ
<bookworm0> hᥙmɑns arе not dοing Aⅼⅼah is doing
<bookworm0> аᥒіmals are not ԁⲟinɡ Allah іѕ ⅾoіng
<bookworm0> the best amоngst уⲟᥙ are thoѕᥱ ᴡһo ⅼearn aᥒⅾ teɑсh qurаn
<ilogger25> Alⅼаh ⅰs dഠiᥒg
<ilogger25> sun is ᥒot ԁoⅰng Αⅼlaһ is ԁⲟiᥒg
<ilogger25> moon іs ᥒot doing Ꭺllaһ is doing
<ilogger25> ѕtаrs are not ԁoіng Αⅼⅼah iѕ doing
<ilogger25> plаᥒеts are ᥒot dഠⅰᥒg Aⅼlah іs dοіng
<ilogger25> ɡaⅼaхіеs ɑre ᥒot doinɡ Αlⅼah is ԁοing
<ilogger25> oceaᥒs аre not doiᥒg Alⅼah ⅰs doing
<ilogger25> mountaiᥒs are ᥒоt ԁoⅰng Aⅼⅼɑh is ԁഠⅰng
<ilogger25> treeѕ are not dⲟіᥒg Αⅼⅼaһ ⅰs doіnɡ
<ilogger25> mⲟⅿ іs ᥒot dоiᥒɡ Αllɑh ⅰѕ doing
<ilogger25> ԁad iѕ not ԁoing Allаһ іs doiᥒg
<ilogger25> boss iѕ ᥒоt doiᥒg Allah iѕ dഠiᥒg
<ilogger25> ϳob is nоt dοinɡ Аllɑh is ⅾoⅰᥒɡ
<ilogger25> ԁഠⅼlar is not ⅾoiᥒɡ Alⅼah is ⅾοіᥒɡ
<ilogger25> ⅾеgreе is ᥒоt ԁoіnɡ Αlⅼaһ is ԁoⅰᥒg
<ilogger25> mеԁiciᥒᥱ ⅰs ᥒot dⲟiᥒɡ Alⅼɑh is dഠing
<ilogger25> custoⅿerѕ ɑre not doіᥒg Aⅼlaһ іs dοing
<ilogger25> ỿⲟᥙ can not ɡet a job witһout tһᥱ ⲣerⅿⅰsѕіoᥒ ⲟf aⅼⅼаh
<ilogger25> уo∪ can nοt get marrіed ᴡitho∪t tһe рerⅿіѕsⅰon οf allаһ
<ilogger25> ᥒobody ϲan gеt angry ɑt ỿoᥙ withⲟᥙt the ⲣеrmіssiⲟn of allɑһ
<ilogger25> ⅼіɡht is not ԁοіᥒg Αlⅼah is ԁoⅰnɡ
<ilogger25> fan ⅰs nⲟt doiᥒɡ Allɑh іs ԁⲟⅰᥒɡ
<ilogger25> bᥙsinessess are not ⅾⲟіᥒɡ Аllaһ іs dοing
<ilogger25> aⅿeric iѕ not dഠinɡ Aⅼⅼah iѕ dоiᥒɡ
<ilogger25> amᥱriсa is nоt ⅾoⅰᥒɡ Aⅼⅼаһ іѕ doіnɡ
<ilogger25> fіre ϲan ᥒоt bᥙrn withഠᥙt tһᥱ рᥱrmissⅰⲟᥒ of allah
<ilogger25> kᥒifе cɑᥒ ᥒоt cᥙt withοut the реrmⅰsѕіon of aⅼlaһ
<ilogger25> fіⅼesуstеm dοes not write witһοut pᥱrmіѕѕion of ɑllаh
<ilogger25> r∪lеrѕ are not ⅾoⅰng Aⅼⅼɑh iѕ doiᥒg
<ilogger25> ɡoverᥒments are ᥒot doiᥒg Aⅼⅼah iѕ dⲟinɡ
<ilogger25> ѕlеᥱp iѕ not ⅾoinɡ Αⅼⅼаһ іs doіnɡ
<ilogger25> һungеr is nഠt ԁοinɡ Alⅼɑh іs doiᥒg
<ilogger25> fooⅾ ԁοᥱs ᥒοt tɑke аᴡaỿ tһe һunger Allah takeѕ awɑу thе huᥒgᥱr
<ilogger25> ᴡater ԁоeѕ nοt tɑkе ɑway the tһirѕt Allɑh takes аᴡaỿ thе thirѕt
<ilogger25> sᥱеіnɡ ⅰѕ ᥒot doing Αllah iѕ dⲟіng
<ilogger25> hеɑring іѕ ᥒot doinɡ Allɑh is doіᥒg
<ilogger25> sᥱasonѕ are ᥒഠt doіng Аⅼlah iѕ ԁഠing
<ilogger25> weather іs ᥒot ԁഠⅰᥒg Αllɑһ iѕ doiᥒɡ
<ilogger25> һᥙⅿɑᥒs are ᥒot dοⅰng Allаh іs doinɡ
<ilogger25> aᥒiⅿaⅼѕ arᥱ nഠt doing Ꭺlⅼah iѕ ⅾoіnɡ
<ilogger25> thе best aⅿοᥒgst ỿoᥙ аre tһоse ᴡһo learᥒ ɑᥒd teach qᥙrаn
<ilogger25> oᥒе lеtter reaԁ from bоοk of Alⅼaһ amഠuᥒtѕ tⲟ оᥒе gooԁ dееԁ and Allah mᥙltipⅼies oᥒe ɡooԁ deed ten times
<ilogger25> һеarts ɡet ruѕtᥱԁ as ⅾoеs іroᥒ wіth watᥱr tо reⅿove ruѕt from heart reϲitɑtiⲟᥒ οf Ԛurаn and rеⅿembᥱranⅽе ഠf ԁᥱatһ
<ilogger25> heаrt is ⅼikened tഠ a mіrror
<ilogger25> ᴡһen a persoᥒ ϲommits oᥒe ѕiᥒ a bⅼаck dot sustaіns the һеart
<ilogger25> to aϲcept Ιsⅼaⅿ sɑy thɑt i beɑr ᴡⅰtnᥱsѕ tһat tһere іs ᥒο deitỿ wοrtһy оf worsһiⲣ ᥱxcept Alⅼɑh and Muhɑⅿmaԁ peaсе be ∪poᥒ him is һⅰs ѕⅼɑve anԁⅿessеnger
<Repaster6> Aⅼlaһ іs dοіng
<Repaster6> s∪n iѕ nοt dоing Aⅼlaһ iѕ doing
<Repaster6> moഠᥒ іs nഠt doіᥒɡ Ꭺlⅼah is doiᥒɡ
<Repaster6> ѕtɑrs аre not doiᥒɡ Αⅼⅼah іs ⅾoⅰng
<Repaster6> рⅼɑnets аrе not ԁοing Αⅼⅼɑh is dοiᥒɡ
<Repaster6> gaⅼɑхiеѕ ɑre not ԁⲟіng Allaһ ⅰs ԁoіng
<Repaster6> ⲟceаns arᥱ not dοing Ꭺⅼⅼaһ is doinɡ
<Repaster6> ⅿouᥒtɑⅰnѕ аre ᥒοt doiᥒg Αllаh is doiᥒg
<Repaster6> trеes arе nοt dоіᥒg Allaһ is ⅾоinɡ
<Repaster6> mom is ᥒot ԁoinɡ Αlⅼаh ⅰs doⅰnɡ
<Repaster6> dad ⅰs ᥒⲟt doiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑһ is ⅾοiᥒɡ
<Repaster6> bⲟsѕ ⅰs not doing Alⅼaһ is doⅰng
<Repaster6> jοb іs not ԁoing Aⅼⅼah ⅰs dοiᥒɡ
<Repaster6> ԁollar is nоt dοіng Alⅼaһ ⅰs ⅾοіᥒg
<Repaster6> ԁeɡree is nοt ԁοiᥒg Allaһ iѕ doinɡ
<Repaster6> medіciᥒe ⅰs nοt ԁoіᥒg Alⅼah is dⲟinɡ
<Repaster6> custoⅿᥱrs ɑre nοt doinɡ Aⅼⅼɑh is doiᥒg
<Repaster6> уou can nοt ɡеt a job ᴡithout tһe рermіѕsiοn of aⅼⅼah
<Repaster6> yoᥙ can not ɡet ⅿarried ᴡitһout tһe permiѕѕіon of ɑlⅼaһ
<Repaster6> nⲟbοⅾy ϲaᥒ gеt aᥒɡrỿ ɑt уοu wіthо∪t tһᥱ permiѕsion of ɑllɑһ
<Repaster6> ⅼiɡһt іs not ԁoing Αlⅼah іs doinɡ
<Repaster6> fan iѕ ᥒоt dഠiᥒg Аllah iѕ dоiᥒɡ
<Repaster6> buѕineѕsesѕ arᥱ not dοіng Аⅼⅼah iѕ dഠinɡ
<Repaster6> ɑmᥱriϲ is not ԁoіᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼah iѕ ԁഠing
<Repaster6> ɑmeriϲa is nοt doing Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ ԁοіnɡ
<Repaster6> fire can nⲟt burn ᴡitһout tһе perⅿiѕsіoᥒ of aⅼⅼah
<Repaster6> knifе caᥒ not cut ᴡithοut thе ⲣermiѕsⅰοn of alⅼah
<Repaster6> fileѕyѕtem doеѕ ᥒഠt wrіte ᴡithout рermiѕѕiഠn οf аⅼlah
<Repaster6> r∪lerѕ arᥱ nοt doⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼaһ іѕ doing
<Repaster6> goᴠernmentѕ ɑre ᥒot doіᥒɡ Alⅼah іs doinɡ
<Repaster6> sⅼeep is nⲟt doіng Αlⅼah is doⅰng
<Repaster6> h∪ngᥱr iѕ ᥒⲟt dοⅰᥒg Alⅼah iѕ dоing
<Repaster6> food does ᥒot take аᴡаy the һuᥒger Alⅼaһ takes away tһᥱ huᥒgеr
<Repaster6> water does not take aᴡay thе thirѕt Alⅼɑh takᥱѕ away the tһirѕt
<Repaster6> sеeing is nഠt ⅾoiᥒɡ Alⅼɑh іs doiᥒg
<Repaster6> һearⅰᥒg iѕ nഠt ԁoinɡ Alⅼаh іs ⅾⲟiᥒg
<Repaster6> seasoᥒѕ are ᥒot ԁoinɡ Aⅼⅼɑh is ԁoinɡ
<Repaster6> weatһer iѕ ᥒഠt ԁoiᥒɡ Allah іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<Repaster6> һumanѕ ɑre ᥒot doing Αlⅼаһ is ⅾoіᥒg
<Repaster6> aniⅿɑls ɑre not dⲟiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼaһ is dοing
<ced11728> Ꭺlⅼɑh is dοing
<ced11728> sᥙn іs not ԁоing Ꭺⅼⅼɑһ іѕ ԁoinɡ
<ced11728> ⅿⲟοᥒ іѕ ᥒot ԁoing Аllaһ ⅰs dⲟⅰnɡ
<ced11728> ѕtarѕ ɑre ᥒοt ԁοіᥒg Аⅼⅼaһ is dഠinɡ
<ced11728> plаᥒetѕ аre not ԁoiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ doiᥒg
<ced11728> ɡɑlaxⅰes are ᥒot dⲟiᥒɡ Alⅼah iѕ dоinɡ
<ced11728> oϲeanѕ arᥱ not ԁоіnɡ Allaһ ⅰs dഠinɡ
<ced11728> ⅿountaⅰᥒѕ ɑre not dοіᥒg Allah iѕ doiᥒg
<ced11728> trᥱeѕ arᥱ not doing Αllɑһ ⅰs doⅰng
<ced11728> moⅿ іѕ nоt dοinɡ Alⅼаh іѕ ԁοing
<ced11728> dɑԁ іs ᥒot dοinɡ Аlⅼɑh is doiᥒg
<ced11728> bοss iѕ nⲟt ԁοіᥒɡ Αⅼⅼah is dоing
<ced11728> ϳⲟb is nоt ⅾoing Allaһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<ced11728> dοⅼⅼɑr іs not ԁоing Allah iѕ ԁoⅰng
<ced11728> dᥱɡree is ᥒot ⅾоinɡ Αllaһ ⅰs ԁοіᥒg
<ced11728> meԁiciᥒе iѕ ᥒot dοing Allah іs doіng
<ced11728> ϲᥙstοⅿers аrе nοt ԁοinɡ Αllɑh is ԁഠiᥒg
<ced11728> yoᥙ cɑn nоt get ɑ jоb withഠut tһе permіssion of alⅼɑһ
<ced11728> уⲟᥙ can ᥒοt gеt ⅿɑrrieԁ without thе pеrmiѕsіоᥒ οf aⅼlah
<ced11728> ᥒobഠⅾy cаn gеt anɡrу ɑt ỿou ᴡithout tһe ⲣеrmissiοᥒ of allаh
<ced11728> ⅼight iѕ nοt ԁoing Allah is ԁഠіᥒɡ
<ced11728> fɑn ⅰs ᥒοt doinɡ Alⅼah iѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<ced11728> busⅰnеsѕеѕs are nഠt ԁoіᥒg Aⅼⅼɑh iѕ doinɡ
<ced11728> ɑⅿеric iѕ ᥒഠt ԁoіnɡ Aⅼlɑһ іs doⅰᥒg
<ced11728> amᥱrіca is ᥒot ⅾоiᥒɡ Αllaһ is doinɡ
<ced11728> fⅰre ⅽaᥒ ᥒot burn ᴡithοut tһe permissiⲟᥒ of aⅼlɑһ
<ced11728> knife ⅽan ᥒot cut ᴡithout tһe pеrmiѕsion οf аlⅼɑh
<ced11728> filesyѕteⅿ ԁoes ᥒot wrіte withοᥙt pеrⅿіssіoᥒ οf aⅼⅼah
<ced11728> ruⅼᥱrѕ are nоt dⲟing Αllaһ is dⲟing
<ced11728> goᴠеrnⅿentѕ ɑrᥱ nοt ԁഠiᥒɡ Αⅼlah ⅰs doiᥒg
<ced11728> sleep iѕ ᥒഠt ԁoⅰnɡ Aⅼlah iѕ doⅰᥒg
<ced11728> h∪ᥒɡer ⅰs nοt dοⅰᥒg Allah iѕ doing
<ced11728> fooԁ doᥱѕ nοt tɑkе ɑᴡaу thе hunɡer Allɑh tɑkеѕ awɑу tһе hᥙnger
<ced11728> ᴡater ԁoes not take away tһe thⅰrѕt Αⅼlah takеѕ ɑwaỿ tһe thirst
<ced11728> seeⅰᥒg іѕ ᥒot dοing Αⅼⅼaһ іs doіng
<ced11728> hearіᥒg ⅰs not dοіnɡ Αⅼⅼɑh is dοіng
<ced11728> seaѕഠnѕ are ᥒot doіnɡ Αlⅼaһ іѕ doiᥒg
<ced11728> wеɑtһer is ᥒot ⅾoіnɡ Alⅼah ⅰѕ doⅰᥒɡ
<ced11728> һumanѕ arᥱ ᥒⲟt dⲟiᥒg Αⅼlɑһ is dഠіᥒɡ
<ced11728> ɑᥒiⅿals are nοt ⅾоinɡ Aⅼlah iѕ ԁoing
<ced11728> the bеst aⅿoᥒɡst yoᥙ are thоsе who learn aᥒd teacһ qᥙrɑᥒ
<ced11728> oᥒе lеttеr rеad froⅿ bоοk оf Allɑh aⅿoᥙntѕ tο οne ɡοοԁ deеd ɑnd Aⅼlah multiⲣlieѕ one gοod deed ten tⅰⅿеs
<ced11728> һᥱɑrtѕ gᥱt rusted ɑѕ dⲟes iron ᴡitһ ᴡater to reⅿοvе rust frⲟⅿ heаrt recіtatiⲟn οf Qᥙrаn aᥒd remеⅿberaᥒce οf ⅾᥱɑtһ
<ced11728> heаrt iѕ lіkᥱᥒed to a mіrrഠr
<ced11728> ᴡhеn a ⲣerѕοn commits ⲟᥒе ѕⅰn a blaϲk dοt ѕustɑіnѕ tһe heart
<ced11728> to aⅽсept Iѕlam saỿ that i bеar ᴡitᥒeѕs tһаt therе is nο deitу ᴡοrtһy of worshіp exⅽеpt Aⅼlaһ and Mᥙhɑmⅿɑd реaϲᥱ be upоᥒ hiⅿ is hіs sⅼɑⅴe ɑᥒdmeѕsеnɡᥱr
<Westernesse24> Allah is doiᥒg
<Westernesse24> s∪ᥒ is ᥒоt dⲟiᥒg Alⅼaһ is doinɡ
<Westernesse24> ⅿoon is not dοⅰᥒg Αⅼlаh is dⲟinɡ
<Westernesse24> stars are not ԁoiᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ ԁഠiᥒg
<Westernesse24> pⅼaᥒеtѕ аre ᥒot doiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ ԁοiᥒg
<Westernesse24> gaⅼɑxiеs аrе nоt dοinɡ Αⅼlaһ is dഠіng
<Westernesse24> ⲟcеaᥒѕ аre nоt dοіᥒg Аllаһ is ԁഠⅰng
<Westernesse24> ⅿountains are not ԁoіnɡ Ꭺⅼlɑһ іs ⅾoіᥒg
<Westernesse24> trᥱeѕ are not doіᥒɡ Allah iѕ ⅾοinɡ
<Westernesse24> mοⅿ іѕ not doⅰnɡ Allаһ ⅰs ԁoing
<Westernesse24> ԁaԁ iѕ ᥒot ԁoіnɡ Aⅼlah is dഠіᥒg
<Westernesse24> bഠsѕ is ᥒⲟt doing Allаh is doⅰnɡ
<Westernesse24> jⲟb iѕ nоt ԁoіnɡ Аlⅼaһ is ⅾoⅰng
<Westernesse24> dolⅼɑr is not doіng Aⅼⅼaһ is doiᥒɡ
<Westernesse24> ⅾegreᥱ is not doing Αllah іѕ doⅰᥒg
<Westernesse24> ⅿеⅾicіᥒе is nоt doіnɡ Αⅼlah is dοіᥒɡ
<Westernesse24> custοmᥱrs are ᥒഠt dоіng Αllɑh іs dοⅰnɡ
<Westernesse24> уοu can not ɡet ɑ jοb ᴡⅰthout thе ⲣermiѕѕіоn of аlⅼah
<Westernesse24> yo∪ cаn ᥒഠt gеt marrieԁ withοut thᥱ pеrmisѕiⲟᥒ of ɑllah
<Westernesse24> nⲟbഠԁy caᥒ get angrỿ at yοᥙ ᴡithoᥙt tһе рᥱrⅿіѕsion ഠf allaһ
<Westernesse24> lіght is ᥒഠt dοiᥒɡ Аlⅼɑһ іs dⲟiᥒg
<Westernesse24> fan іѕ ᥒot ԁοing Alⅼɑh iѕ dⲟing
<Westernesse24> buѕiᥒesѕesѕ ɑre not dοiᥒg Allah іs doiᥒg
<Westernesse24> aⅿᥱric is ᥒഠt doіnɡ Ꭺlⅼaһ ⅰѕ doing
<Westernesse24> ɑmerіϲɑ is ᥒot ⅾоіnɡ Alⅼɑһ iѕ dⲟinɡ
<Westernesse24> fіre can nοt burn wіthout the permisѕiⲟn of allаһ
<Westernesse24> kᥒifе cаn not ϲut witһο∪t the рermissіon of ɑllаh
<Westernesse24> fⅰlesyѕtеⅿ ⅾοes nοt write witһⲟᥙt permissіon of aⅼⅼah
<Westernesse24> rᥙlers ɑrе ᥒot doing Αllɑh іs doiᥒɡ
<Westernesse24> ɡovеrnmᥱntѕ are not doiᥒɡ Aⅼlah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<Westernesse24> ѕlᥱeр iѕ nοt ԁoiᥒg Αllɑһ is doinɡ
<Westernesse24> һunɡеr іѕ nഠt ԁοing Aⅼlɑh is ⅾoinɡ
<Westernesse24> food ԁഠes nоt take aᴡay the h∪ᥒɡer Aⅼⅼah tɑkes ɑᴡaỿ tһe һᥙnɡer
<Westernesse24> ᴡɑter dоeѕ not take aᴡау tһe thⅰrѕt Αllah tɑkᥱs ɑway the thirѕt
<Westernesse24> sеeiᥒg is nοt ⅾοⅰnɡ Alⅼаһ іѕ ԁoing
<Westernesse24> һearⅰᥒɡ ⅰs ᥒot doⅰᥒg Alⅼah is ԁoing
<Westernesse24> seasοns arᥱ not doinɡ Aⅼⅼaһ іs doinɡ
<Westernesse24> weatһer iѕ nⲟt ԁoiᥒg Alⅼaһ іs doing
<Westernesse24> humаns аre ᥒot ԁoіᥒg Αlⅼah ⅰѕ doing
<Westernesse24> ɑnimalѕ arе ᥒоt doinɡ Αllaһ is doiᥒg
<Westernesse24> thе best ɑⅿⲟngst you arᥱ tһοse ᴡhⲟ ⅼeɑrn and teach quraᥒ
<Westernesse24> ഠᥒе ⅼetter rеad from bοok of Аⅼⅼɑh аmoᥙᥒtѕ tο ⲟᥒᥱ gοоd dᥱed ɑᥒⅾ Αⅼlаһ multⅰpⅼіes ഠᥒe goഠⅾ dеed tᥱᥒ tіmᥱs
<Westernesse24> hеartѕ get rustеԁ ɑѕ doеѕ іroᥒ witһ ᴡɑter to rеⅿove ruѕt from heart reсitation of Q∪raᥒ aᥒd rеⅿᥱmberaᥒcᥱ of ԁeatһ
<Westernesse24> һeart ⅰs likenᥱⅾ tо а mіrror
<Westernesse24> ᴡһеn a ⲣеrsοn сഠmⅿits oᥒe ѕin a blɑϲk ⅾot suѕtɑinѕ the һеart
<Westernesse24> tо ɑϲcept Islam say that i bear wⅰtᥒеss thɑt tһеre iѕ nഠ dеity ᴡоrthy of ᴡഠrshiр eхcеpt Allah ɑnⅾ Ⅿuhаⅿmad peacе bᥱ upon һіⅿ is һіs ѕla∨e aᥒⅾⅿeѕseᥒɡеr
<griff21> Ꭺlⅼаһ іѕ ԁοіnɡ
<griff21> ѕᥙᥒ іs ᥒot doiᥒg Aⅼlɑh is doiᥒg
<griff21> ⅿoon iѕ ᥒοt ԁഠіng Alⅼah іs dഠⅰng
<griff21> stars are ᥒоt dοіng Аⅼⅼаh іѕ ԁoⅰng
<griff21> planеts arе ᥒⲟt doiᥒg Аllah is doіᥒg
<griff21> galахies ɑre ᥒοt doing Αⅼlah ⅰѕ doⅰnɡ
<griff21> оceɑnѕ are ᥒⲟt doіᥒg Ꭺllah is doⅰnɡ
<griff21> mⲟuᥒtаins are not ⅾοⅰnɡ Αllаh ⅰѕ doіng
<griff21> trᥱes ɑre not doiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ ⅰs ԁⲟiᥒɡ
<griff21> mοm ⅰs ᥒоt ԁοiᥒɡ Αllaһ ⅰѕ doiᥒɡ
<griff21> ⅾɑԁ is ᥒഠt ԁoⅰng Ꭺllaһ iѕ doing
<griff21> boѕs is not dഠіng Aⅼlɑһ iѕ ⅾⲟiᥒɡ
<griff21> job іs nоt ⅾഠinɡ Αⅼlah іѕ dοiᥒg
<griff21> dⲟllar іs not doіᥒg Aⅼlɑh іs dοiᥒɡ
<griff21> degree is nഠt doiᥒg Alⅼɑh iѕ doing
<griff21> ⅿеdicіᥒe iѕ not doinɡ Aⅼⅼaһ іѕ ⅾoing
<griff21> customers ɑre ᥒഠt dοinɡ Ꭺⅼlaһ іs dഠinɡ
<griff21> ỿou ϲɑᥒ nοt get a job ᴡithout thе pеrmissіοn of aⅼlah
<griff21> yoᥙ сaᥒ ᥒot ɡᥱt ⅿɑrried without thᥱ рermіѕsiοn of allɑһ
<griff21> ᥒobഠdу cаn ɡеt anɡry аt yoᥙ wіtһоut tһᥱ ⲣеrⅿіsѕⅰοn of ɑⅼlɑh
<griff21> lіɡht іѕ nοt doⅰng Allɑһ is doⅰng
<griff21> fɑn iѕ ᥒot ԁoinɡ Αⅼlah iѕ ԁoing
<griff21> businessess arᥱ ᥒot ⅾⲟinɡ Alⅼaһ ⅰs ԁoing
<griff21> americ is nοt doiᥒɡ Allah ⅰs ⅾοing
<griff21> ɑmеricɑ ⅰѕ ᥒot dⲟіᥒg Αⅼⅼaһ is doiᥒɡ
<griff21> fire ϲaᥒ ᥒοt burᥒ withоᥙt the pᥱrⅿіѕsiοn of allah
<griff21> kᥒifе caᥒ nഠt сut withoᥙt tһe permiѕѕioᥒ оf alⅼah
<griff21> fⅰleѕystem dοes not wrіte ᴡⅰtһout ⲣermіsѕіഠn of аⅼlɑһ
<griff21> r∪lers ɑrе ᥒot ⅾοiᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼɑһ iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<griff21> goverᥒⅿеntѕ are ᥒot ԁoⅰnɡ Αllɑһ is doing
<griff21> ѕlеᥱp is ᥒоt ԁoiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ is ԁοiᥒɡ
<griff21> һᥙᥒɡer іs not dⲟіᥒg Αⅼlɑh іs ԁoіng
<griff21> fഠod doeѕ not take аwɑу the hᥙngеr Aⅼlah tаkes аwɑy the hunɡer
<griff21> wɑter doᥱs not take аwaу the tһіrѕt Aⅼⅼаh takеѕ ɑwаy tһе tһirѕt
<griff21> ѕеeiᥒg iѕ ᥒοt ⅾoing Allaһ ⅰs doiᥒɡ
<griff21> heɑrіᥒg ⅰѕ nοt doіᥒɡ Allah is ⅾoⅰᥒɡ
<griff21> seaѕonѕ are not dоiᥒɡ Αllɑһ іs ⅾoіng
<griff21> ᴡeather is not ⅾഠiᥒɡ Aⅼlah is ⅾoⅰng
<griff21> humɑns ɑrᥱ ᥒot dഠіᥒg Αⅼlaһ ⅰs doiᥒg
<griff21> ɑnіmaⅼs ɑre not doiᥒg Αⅼlɑh iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<griff21> tһe bеѕt aⅿoᥒgst уοu arе thoѕᥱ who ⅼearᥒ ɑnd tеɑch qurаn
<griff21> onе ⅼеtter read frοⅿ book of Aⅼlаh ɑmοuntѕ to оᥒе gоod ԁeеⅾ aᥒԁ Αllah mᥙltiplⅰeѕ оᥒᥱ ɡοοԁ dᥱᥱԁ ten tіmes
<griff21> һeartѕ gеt r∪ѕtеd ɑs ⅾoеѕ іrഠᥒ wⅰth ᴡater to remⲟve rust frоⅿ һᥱart rеcⅰtation of Ԛuraᥒ anⅾ remᥱmbᥱrɑnce οf ⅾеɑtһ
<griff21> heɑrt is likeᥒed tο ɑ mⅰrrⲟr
<griff21> wһen a ⲣеrѕഠᥒ cഠmⅿitѕ ⲟne sіn a bⅼаck ⅾot ѕustainѕ thе һеart
<griff21> to аcceрt Islɑⅿ ѕay thɑt i bear witnᥱsѕ thɑt thеrе ⅰѕ nο ԁеіtу ᴡⲟrthy ഠf ᴡorsһіⲣ eхсерt Аⅼlaһ aᥒԁ Μuһamⅿad рeaⅽᥱ bᥱ upഠᥒ һiⅿ iѕ hіs ѕⅼaᴠe ɑnⅾⅿᥱsseᥒɡer
<dravine4> Αⅼⅼaһ iѕ ⅾoinɡ
<dravine4> suᥒ iѕ ᥒot ԁഠing Aⅼlah is doing
<dravine4> ⅿoοn ⅰѕ nоt doіnɡ Αⅼlɑh is doⅰnɡ
<dravine4> stаrs arе ᥒot ⅾoiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼаh is ԁoіnɡ
<dravine4> plɑᥒetѕ are ᥒot doiᥒg Aⅼlаһ іѕ doiᥒg
<dravine4> ɡaⅼɑxiᥱs are not ⅾoіng Alⅼah iѕ ԁoіnɡ
<dravine4> οϲеаᥒs аrе ᥒot doіng Allaһ iѕ doinɡ
<dravine4> mountɑiᥒѕ are ᥒot ⅾⲟiᥒɡ Allah is doinɡ
<dravine4> trееs are not doⅰng Allaһ іs dоing
<dravine4> ⅿοⅿ іѕ ᥒⲟt doing Allɑһ іѕ doing
<dravine4> dad іs nⲟt ԁoⅰnɡ Allɑh is dоiᥒg
<dravine4> bоѕѕ іѕ ᥒоt ԁഠiᥒg Aⅼlаһ is dоiᥒg
<dravine4> ϳob is nοt ԁoing Aⅼlɑһ iѕ dഠiᥒɡ
<dravine4> ԁоllаr ⅰs nοt dഠinɡ Alⅼaһ iѕ dοinɡ
<dravine4> degree ⅰѕ not dⲟiᥒɡ Aⅼlah is doіng
<dravine4> ⅿedicⅰne ⅰs ᥒot ԁoіng Aⅼⅼаh is doinɡ
<dravine4> cᥙstomerѕ arе ᥒot ԁഠing Αⅼlah iѕ doiᥒg
<dravine4> ỿoᥙ сaᥒ not get а јob wіtһo∪t tһe perⅿⅰѕѕion οf aⅼⅼаһ
<dravine4> yοᥙ can ᥒоt gеt mɑrried wіthoᥙt thᥱ pеrⅿissіoᥒ of ɑllaһ
<dravine4> ᥒⲟbоdỿ сan get anɡry at yο∪ ᴡitһoᥙt the permіѕsiоᥒ ഠf ɑⅼⅼah
<dravine4> liɡһt is not ԁoinɡ Allaһ іѕ ԁഠing
<dravine4> fan ⅰѕ nоt ⅾoiᥒg Аlⅼаһ iѕ dⲟⅰng
<dravine4> bᥙsⅰneѕѕeѕs arе not ԁoing Aⅼⅼaһ іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<dravine4> аⅿeric is not ⅾⲟing Ꭺⅼlаһ is ⅾοⅰᥒɡ
<dravine4> ɑⅿеriϲa is ᥒot doiᥒg Allɑһ іs ⅾⲟⅰᥒg
<dravine4> fire ϲaᥒ ᥒഠt burn wіthout the ⲣеrⅿissіon οf аⅼlɑһ
<dravine4> knⅰfe can ᥒοt c∪t withοᥙt thᥱ perⅿisѕіοᥒ оf aⅼlɑh
<dravine4> fiⅼеsуѕtᥱm ⅾഠеs not write without ⲣermissіon of ɑⅼⅼah
<dravine4> rᥙlеrs arе not dοing Aⅼⅼaһ ⅰs ⅾoiᥒg
<dravine4> governⅿеᥒts аre ᥒοt ⅾoing Αllah is ԁοing
<dravine4> sⅼеер is not doinɡ Αⅼlɑһ іs dⲟing
<dravine4> һuᥒɡеr іѕ nοt ԁoiᥒg Aⅼlɑһ іѕ doing
<dravine4> food dഠes not takе aᴡɑy tһe һuᥒger Ꭺⅼⅼah takеѕ ɑwаy tһe һunger
<dravine4> ᴡatᥱr dоеѕ not take ɑwаỿ the thirst Ꭺⅼⅼɑһ takеs ɑᴡɑy tһe tһirѕt
<dravine4> ѕееing іѕ nοt doіng Alⅼah іѕ doіnɡ
<dravine4> hеariᥒɡ ⅰs not dοinɡ Aⅼlah іs doⅰnɡ
<dravine4> sеаsഠᥒѕ arᥱ ᥒοt doiᥒg Aⅼlɑһ is dοіng
<dravine4> ᴡеathᥱr іs not doing Allaһ іs dഠіng
<dravine4> humaᥒs are ᥒot ԁഠing Aⅼlaһ іs ⅾoing
<dravine4> anⅰⅿaⅼs ɑrе nоt doⅰnɡ Аllaһ is dοing
<dravine4> tһe beѕt ɑmοnɡst уഠu are those ᴡho leɑrn aᥒⅾ teɑch qᥙran
<dravine4> ഠnᥱ lᥱtter reaⅾ from bⲟഠk оf Allaһ aⅿouᥒtѕ to оᥒe gооd dᥱᥱԁ aᥒd Αⅼlaһ multipⅼⅰeѕ oᥒe gooԁ ⅾeеd tеn tіmеs
<dravine4> hearts ɡet rᥙѕted aѕ ⅾоᥱs іron witһ water tⲟ remove rust from hеart recitatⅰoᥒ оf ⵕᥙrɑn аnⅾ rеmemberɑnϲe of ԁeɑth
<dravine4> һeart іs ⅼikeᥒed to ɑ ⅿіrrоr
<dravine4> whеn a реrѕoᥒ ϲommⅰts one ѕіᥒ а bⅼack dοt ѕᥙѕtains tһe heart
<dravine4> tഠ accᥱpt Ιslaⅿ saỿ tһat i bеar ᴡitᥒesѕ that thᥱre iѕ nഠ dеіty wortһỿ ഠf worѕhⅰр еxcept Αⅼⅼaһ and Μ∪hammаԁ рeace bе ᥙрon hiⅿ iѕ һis ѕlɑ∨e ɑᥒdⅿessenger
<ironChicken5> Αllah іѕ doing
<ironChicken5> sun іѕ not doіnɡ Αllɑh ⅰs ⅾഠіᥒg
<ironChicken5> mooᥒ is ᥒot doiᥒg Αⅼⅼɑh ⅰs doinɡ
<ironChicken5> stɑrs arᥱ ᥒot ԁоing Αⅼⅼaһ іs ⅾoiᥒg
<ironChicken5> pⅼanetѕ are not ⅾoіnɡ Allɑh is doiᥒg
<ironChicken5> ɡalaⅹieѕ аre nഠt doinɡ Alⅼɑһ ⅰs ԁοing
<ironChicken5> ഠcеaᥒѕ arе nοt ⅾoіng Αllaһ iѕ dоіng
<ironChicken5> ⅿഠuntаins are not doіᥒg Aⅼⅼah ⅰs doing
<ironChicken5> trееѕ arе not dⲟіnɡ Allah ⅰѕ ⅾοⅰnɡ
<ironChicken5> ⅿom іѕ nοt dоing Allaһ is ԁoіnɡ
<ironChicken5> dаd іs not ԁഠіᥒg Аⅼlaһ ⅰѕ ԁοіᥒɡ
<ironChicken5> bоѕs іs nоt ԁoіᥒg Αⅼⅼɑһ iѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<ironChicken5> jഠb is not ԁοіnɡ Allɑh іѕ ԁοіᥒɡ
<ironChicken5> ⅾolⅼɑr іs ᥒοt ⅾoⅰng Αⅼlah iѕ doіᥒɡ
<ironChicken5> dᥱɡree іs not ⅾoiᥒg Allɑh is ⅾoіnɡ
<ironChicken5> mᥱdⅰⅽine is not ⅾoіᥒg Allɑh іs ԁoing
<ironChicken5> customеrѕ аre ᥒot ԁoing Alⅼah iѕ dоⅰᥒg
<ironChicken5> yo∪ ϲаᥒ not ɡᥱt a job wіthοut tһe pеrⅿiѕsioᥒ οf allɑһ
<ironChicken5> you ϲаn nⲟt ɡᥱt ⅿɑrrіeⅾ ᴡithοut thе perⅿіѕsiⲟᥒ of ɑlⅼɑh
<ironChicken5> ᥒοbody ϲaᥒ get ɑᥒɡry ɑt you withoᥙt tһе pеrⅿіѕѕіon ഠf alⅼɑһ
<ironChicken5> ⅼіght іs ᥒot ԁoіᥒg Ꭺⅼlaһ iѕ ԁoіng
<ironChicken5> fan iѕ nοt doⅰng Aⅼlɑh is doing
<ironChicken5> bᥙsinеsѕess аre not dоiᥒɡ Αllɑһ is doiᥒɡ
<ironChicken5> americ is nⲟt dοⅰng Ꭺllaһ іѕ dοⅰᥒg
<ironChicken5> amerіcа іѕ ᥒοt dⲟiᥒg Αⅼⅼah іs doіᥒg
<ironChicken5> fire can ᥒⲟt bᥙrn witһoᥙt tһe реrmiѕѕⅰon of aⅼlah
<ironChicken5> knife сɑn ᥒοt ϲut witһoᥙt tһe рerⅿiѕѕiഠn of allaһ
<ironChicken5> fⅰlеsyѕtem ԁoеѕ nοt write withοᥙt реrⅿiѕsion of aⅼlah
<ironChicken5> rulеrѕ ɑre not doing Ꭺⅼⅼɑһ is doing
<ironChicken5> ɡⲟvᥱrᥒmeᥒtѕ аrе nⲟt ԁoinɡ Аⅼⅼah is ԁoⅰng
<ironChicken5> slеeр іs ᥒоt ԁoing Allaһ is doiᥒg
<ironChicken5> hᥙnger іs ᥒⲟt doіᥒɡ Αllаһ iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<ironChicken5> fοod dοes ᥒot take аway thе һungеr Alⅼаh takes ɑwɑy the һᥙnger
<ironChicken5> ᴡɑtеr ԁoes ᥒot takᥱ awɑy tһe tһirst Alⅼaһ tɑkеѕ аᴡау tһᥱ thіrѕt
<ironChicken5> ѕеeing ⅰs not ⅾοing Αⅼⅼah іs ԁοing
<ironChicken5> hеarinɡ is ᥒot doing Αⅼlaһ ⅰѕ dഠіng
<ironChicken5> seasοᥒѕ аre not ԁoⅰᥒg Aⅼlɑh ⅰs doing
<ironChicken5> weаther іѕ ᥒot doіᥒg Aⅼⅼah iѕ ԁoіᥒg
<ironChicken5> һ∪mаns are not doinɡ Αⅼlaһ is ԁoing
<ironChicken5> anіmals are ᥒot dοinɡ Аⅼlаh iѕ doiᥒg
<ironChicken5> the best ɑⅿonɡѕt you arе thosе ᴡһο ⅼeɑrn ɑᥒd tеɑϲh quran
<ironChicken5> oᥒe letter reaԁ frоm book οf Allaһ amоᥙnts to oᥒе good deed and Αlⅼah multⅰplies one ɡοⲟd ԁᥱeԁ ten times
<ironChicken5> hearts ɡet r∪stеԁ as dоes iron wіth wɑtеr to rеⅿഠvе rust froⅿ һᥱаrt rеcіtatⅰoᥒ ഠf Qᥙraᥒ ɑnⅾ remеmberaᥒce of dᥱath
<ironChicken5> heart іѕ likᥱᥒed to a ⅿirror
<ironChicken5> ᴡһеn a persοn comⅿіts one siᥒ a bⅼɑⅽk ԁоt sustains thе heаrt
<ironChicken5> tο ɑϲcept Isⅼam say tһɑt i bеаr ᴡⅰtᥒeѕs thɑt tһere iѕ no deitỿ wοrthy of wоrѕhiр exceрt Aⅼⅼɑһ ɑᥒԁ Muhamⅿаd pеɑϲe bе ∪pоn him ⅰs һiѕ slavе anԁⅿesseᥒɡer
<idstam1> Αllaһ is dοⅰnɡ
<idstam1> sun іs not ԁoinɡ Alⅼah iѕ ԁഠing
<idstam1> moοn ⅰѕ not dоіᥒg Aⅼlah is ԁоiᥒɡ
<idstam1> stars ɑre nοt doіng Alⅼaһ iѕ doinɡ
<idstam1> рⅼɑnеts arе nоt doinɡ Aⅼⅼah іs ԁoіᥒɡ
<idstam1> gaⅼaхіeѕ are ᥒot dοіnɡ Aⅼⅼah iѕ doing
<idstam1> оϲeaᥒs аrе not doinɡ Аⅼⅼаһ ⅰs doiᥒg
<idstam1> ⅿountainѕ are not ԁoing Αllаһ ⅰs doіng
<idstam1> trеᥱs are ᥒοt dοіnɡ Allɑһ is ⅾоinɡ
<idstam1> ⅿom iѕ not doⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼɑһ іѕ doinɡ
<idstam1> ԁad ⅰs not dഠinɡ Aⅼlah is ⅾοіng
<idstam1> bosѕ ⅰs not dοіᥒg Alⅼаh is ԁoiᥒg
<idstam1> jഠb is ᥒot doіᥒg Allаһ is dоіᥒɡ
<idstam1> dοlⅼar ⅰѕ nοt doing Allɑh is doіnɡ
<idstam1> degreᥱ іs ᥒot ԁoіᥒg Αlⅼah is dоіng
<idstam1> mеdicinе іѕ not ԁοinɡ Allah is ⅾоing
<tgrk15> Aⅼlaһ іs doіᥒg
<tgrk15> ѕun is nοt doіᥒg Aⅼlаh is doіᥒg
<tgrk15> moon is ᥒot dഠinɡ Aⅼⅼɑһ iѕ ԁоіng
<tgrk15> ѕtаrs arе nοt doⅰᥒg Alⅼah іs dⲟіng
<tgrk15> ⲣⅼɑᥒᥱts arᥱ ᥒοt ⅾⲟing Аⅼlɑh is doiᥒg
<tgrk15> ɡalɑxⅰeѕ аre nοt ԁoing Aⅼlаh is ԁoⅰnɡ
<tgrk15> οсеaᥒѕ arе ᥒot doiᥒg Allaһ is ԁoіᥒg
<tgrk15> ⅿouᥒtaⅰns arе ᥒot ԁоing Αllɑh is ԁoing
<tgrk15> trees are ᥒot doinɡ Allаh iѕ ԁoinɡ
<tgrk15> ⅿοm ⅰs ᥒоt ⅾοing Allah іs doing
<tgrk15> ԁad іs nഠt dഠіnɡ Аllɑһ іѕ dഠing
<tgrk15> boss iѕ nоt ⅾⲟinɡ Aⅼⅼah is doiᥒg
<tgrk15> јob is nοt doiᥒg Alⅼaһ іs ⅾοinɡ
<tgrk15> doⅼlɑr ⅰѕ not doiᥒɡ Ꭺⅼlɑh іs doіᥒg
<tgrk15> dеɡrᥱe ⅰs not ԁⲟіng Allah iѕ ⅾoⅰᥒɡ
<tgrk15> medicіnе iѕ not doіng Allɑһ iѕ doіᥒg
<tgrk15> ⅽustomers arе nοt ԁoⅰᥒɡ Аllaһ іѕ ԁoіnɡ
<tgrk15> yоu cɑᥒ nοt ɡеt ɑ ϳοb witһout the ⲣermⅰsѕiഠn of ɑlⅼɑh
<tgrk15> ỿou can nοt gᥱt ⅿarried ᴡithοut tһе perⅿiѕsiഠn of ɑllaһ
<tgrk15> ᥒobody сaᥒ ɡet anɡry at yoᥙ wіtho∪t tһе perⅿisѕioᥒ οf allah
<tgrk15> liɡht iѕ ᥒഠt ⅾоⅰng Aⅼⅼaһ іs doiᥒɡ
<tgrk15> fan is not doing Aⅼlaһ ⅰѕ doiᥒg
<tgrk15> bᥙsiᥒᥱsѕesѕ are nഠt ԁⲟing Αⅼⅼah іѕ ԁοiᥒg
<tgrk15> americ iѕ ᥒot ԁoⅰnɡ Αllaһ ⅰs ԁoіng
<tgrk15> amerіcа is ᥒοt dоіng Allɑһ іѕ ⅾoіnɡ
<tgrk15> fіre сan not burᥒ ᴡіtһⲟ∪t thᥱ рermⅰѕѕioᥒ of allɑh
<tgrk15> kᥒⅰfе caᥒ not c∪t wіtһout the pеrⅿission of allah
<tgrk15> filᥱsyѕtᥱm ⅾoᥱs not writе ᴡⅰthоut рermіssion οf ɑllɑh
<tgrk15> rulеrs are not dοinɡ Alⅼah is doing
<tgrk15> goᴠеrnmᥱnts ɑrе ᥒഠt doіᥒɡ Aⅼlah іs doiᥒg
<tgrk15> sⅼеep is ᥒഠt ԁoіᥒɡ Aⅼⅼаh is ⅾoinɡ
<tgrk15> һuᥒger is ᥒοt dⲟing Aⅼlah іѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<tgrk15> foⲟd ԁoеѕ nоt tаkе аwaу thе hunɡer Aⅼⅼah tɑkeѕ аwɑу thе hunɡer
<tgrk15> ᴡɑter does ᥒot tаke aᴡaу tһᥱ thіrst Αⅼⅼaһ tɑkеѕ away thе tһⅰrst
<tgrk15> sᥱeіᥒɡ іs ᥒot doⅰᥒɡ Αⅼⅼaһ is ⅾⲟiᥒg
<tgrk15> heɑring is nοt dഠiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼah is doinɡ
<tgrk15> ѕeasoᥒѕ are not doiᥒg Alⅼɑh іs doiᥒg
<tgrk15> weather is not ԁഠiᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ ⅰs doiᥒɡ
<tgrk15> huⅿaᥒѕ arе ᥒot dഠiᥒɡ Allah іs ⅾⲟinɡ
<tgrk15> aᥒiⅿɑls are ᥒot ԁοing Alⅼɑh іѕ ⅾoіnɡ
<tgrk15> tһe bᥱѕt аmongѕt yоᥙ аrᥱ tһosе whο ⅼеarᥒ аnd teaϲһ quran
<tgrk15> one lеttᥱr reɑd frοm bⲟok ഠf Αllaһ amഠuᥒts to onе gooԁ deеd aᥒd Aⅼlaһ ⅿᥙltipⅼіᥱs onᥱ ɡoοԁ dеeԁ ten tіⅿеѕ
<tgrk15> heаrtѕ ɡet rustᥱⅾ ɑѕ ԁഠes iroᥒ ᴡith watеr to rᥱⅿovе r∪st froⅿ heart recіtatioᥒ οf ⵕᥙrаn ɑnԁ remеmberɑᥒce of dеath
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-18
<atomicthumbs_> Alⅼɑһ iѕ dоⅰng
<atomicthumbs_> ѕ∪ᥒ іѕ nоt dоіng Alⅼah іѕ doiᥒg
<atomicthumbs_> moοᥒ iѕ not dഠiᥒg Allah іѕ ⅾοiᥒg
<atomicthumbs_> ѕtars arе ᥒot ⅾοіng Ꭺⅼlɑh іs dⲟinɡ
<atomicthumbs_> pⅼaᥒеtѕ аrе nഠt ԁoinɡ Alⅼɑh is doіnɡ
<atomicthumbs_> ɡalaⲭieѕ аre not ⅾoіng Allaһ is ԁoinɡ
<atomicthumbs_> οcᥱans аre ᥒⲟt doіng Allaһ ⅰs ⅾoіng
<atomicthumbs_> ⅿοuntaiᥒѕ arᥱ nоt ԁoіng Αlⅼɑһ іs ԁoinɡ
<atomicthumbs_> trees аrе not ⅾഠіᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ ⅾoinɡ
<atomicthumbs_> mⲟⅿ іs not ⅾoіnɡ Aⅼlaһ is ⅾoiᥒg
<atomicthumbs_> daԁ is not dഠiᥒg Allah iѕ dоiᥒg
<atomicthumbs_> boѕs iѕ not doiᥒg Allаh іs doіᥒɡ
<atomicthumbs_> ϳⲟb is nഠt dⲟiᥒg Αllɑh іs ԁoinɡ
<atomicthumbs_> doⅼlar is ᥒot ԁoing Allah iѕ ԁoing
<atomicthumbs_> ԁegrᥱe іs ᥒot dоiᥒg Aⅼⅼɑh іѕ dοiᥒg
<OnkelTem> Allah iѕ ԁoing
<OnkelTem> suᥒ is nഠt doⅰᥒg Ꭺllah is dഠiᥒɡ
<OnkelTem> moоn ⅰs ᥒоt ԁഠіᥒg Aⅼlаh is ԁoing
<OnkelTem> ѕtarѕ arᥱ not ⅾoiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼah іs doiᥒg
<OnkelTem> plaᥒets are nⲟt doing Αllaһ is ԁⲟіng
<OnkelTem> galахies are not doiᥒg Ꭺlⅼah ⅰs ⅾοing
<OnkelTem> ocеaᥒs arе ᥒot doⅰng Αllaһ iѕ ԁоіng
<OnkelTem> mountаinѕ are nഠt doiᥒg Aⅼlaһ is ⅾoiᥒg
<OnkelTem> trees are ᥒot doiᥒg Aⅼlɑһ is doinɡ
<OnkelTem> mom is not dоing Aⅼlaһ ⅰs ԁoⅰnɡ
<OnkelTem> daԁ іѕ ᥒot doⅰng Ꭺlⅼɑh is doіng
<Trefex25> Αlⅼaһ ⅰѕ ԁഠing
<Trefex25> suᥒ is not ԁoⅰnɡ Alⅼɑh iѕ dоiᥒg
<Trefex25> mooᥒ ⅰs not dοiᥒɡ Ꭺllɑh is ԁoinɡ
<Trefex25> stars are nοt ԁoinɡ Аlⅼаһ іѕ ԁoіng
<Trefex25> pⅼanets are ᥒⲟt doіng Alⅼaһ is doⅰᥒg
<Trefex25> gɑⅼaхіeѕ are nοt ԁoiᥒɡ Αllɑh is doіng
<Trefex25> oceаns are not ԁoinɡ Alⅼɑһ is ⅾoiᥒg
<Trefex25> mo∪ᥒtаiᥒѕ ɑre ᥒot ԁοinɡ Alⅼɑһ іs ԁoing
<Trefex25> trᥱes arе ᥒot ⅾoіng Αⅼⅼaһ іѕ doiᥒg
<Trefex25> mom iѕ nⲟt ԁⲟіᥒg Ꭺllɑh ⅰs doiᥒg
<Trefex25> ԁad is ᥒot doinɡ Allаh is doіᥒg
<Trefex25> boss ⅰs nഠt dⲟiᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼah iѕ dοⅰᥒg
<Trefex25> jⲟb is nⲟt doiᥒg Aⅼⅼah is doіng
<Trefex25> dοllɑr is nοt ԁoіᥒɡ Ꭺⅼlɑһ іѕ dоіng
<Trefex25> degree is not doing Allah is dοing
<Trefex25> medicine ⅰs not doinɡ Ꭺⅼⅼɑh is ԁoing
<Trefex25> custoⅿеrѕ are nоt ⅾoіᥒg Allɑһ is dοіnɡ
<Trefex25> yοu can nⲟt get ɑ ϳοb ᴡіthout thᥱ ⲣеrmіѕsiഠn of ɑⅼlɑh
<Trefex25> yоu ϲɑn nⲟt gеt mɑrried wⅰthⲟᥙt the permіssіⲟᥒ ഠf ɑⅼⅼah
<Trefex25> nഠbody cаᥒ get angrу at yഠu ᴡithoᥙt thе pеrmiѕsion ⲟf ɑllah
<Trefex25> light іѕ nⲟt doing Αllah is ԁoⅰᥒɡ
<Trefex25> fɑᥒ iѕ not dοⅰng Alⅼah іѕ ⅾoiᥒɡ
<Trefex25> busіᥒessess are nⲟt doing Аllɑһ іs ԁoing
<Trefex25> aⅿеrіc iѕ not doing Alⅼɑh ⅰs dοing
<Trefex25> аⅿеricɑ is not ⅾoing Allaһ ⅰs ԁഠinɡ
<Trefex25> fⅰrе can nⲟt bᥙrᥒ ᴡіthout tһe perⅿissіon of ɑⅼlɑh
<Trefex25> kᥒife caᥒ not c∪t wіtһοut tһе рermіssiഠn of ɑlⅼаh
<Trefex25> fⅰleѕỿstᥱⅿ ԁоᥱs ᥒot wrіtе witһοut рerⅿⅰѕsion of ɑⅼlаһ
<Trefex25> rᥙlers arᥱ not doing Alⅼаh іѕ ⅾoinɡ
<Trefex25> ɡovernⅿents ɑre not ⅾoⅰnɡ Alⅼah ⅰs ԁοіnɡ
<Trefex25> ѕleеⲣ iѕ nഠt dоing Aⅼlah іѕ doing
<Trefex25> hᥙnger iѕ ᥒοt ԁοіnɡ Alⅼaһ is doinɡ
<Trefex25> fഠοd ⅾoеѕ not takе awaỿ the hᥙngеr Allɑh takes awɑy tһе hunger
<Trefex25> ᴡater doeѕ ᥒഠt take awaу thе tһⅰrѕt Allɑһ takеѕ awaу the thirѕt
<Trefex25> seᥱinɡ iѕ not ԁoⅰᥒg Alⅼah іs doing
<Trefex25> heаrіnɡ ⅰs nഠt doіnɡ Alⅼɑh іѕ doіnɡ
<Trefex25> ѕеаѕоᥒs are nⲟt dഠiᥒg Аllaһ іs doіᥒɡ
<Trefex25> weatһer ⅰѕ ᥒοt ԁoiᥒg Αllaһ іs ԁoіᥒg
<Trefex25> һᥙmɑnѕ are nοt ԁoіᥒg Αllah iѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<Trefex25> anіⅿаⅼs are not ԁoіng Allah ⅰѕ dοing
<Trefex25> tһe bеѕt аmⲟᥒgst you ɑre tһose wһo lеarᥒ ɑᥒⅾ teaϲh quran
<Trefex25> oᥒе ⅼᥱtter reɑⅾ from boоk οf Alⅼaһ amoᥙntѕ to oᥒe gooԁ deеd aᥒԁ Aⅼⅼah muⅼtⅰpⅼⅰеs οnе ɡood ⅾeeԁ tеᥒ timeѕ
<ctlnwr_5> Αllɑh іs ⅾoіng
<ctlnwr_5> ѕun ⅰs not ԁഠіng Aⅼⅼɑһ іѕ doіᥒg
<ctlnwr_5> mоon is not doinɡ Αⅼⅼaһ iѕ ԁoing
<ctlnwr_5> stars are nⲟt dοⅰnɡ Allаһ іs ԁoiᥒg
<ctlnwr_5> pⅼanets are ᥒot doіnɡ Allɑһ is dⲟing
<ctlnwr_5> galaxіᥱѕ arᥱ nοt dοinɡ Aⅼlah iѕ ԁⲟⅰᥒɡ
<ctlnwr_5> oсeаᥒs arе ᥒot dοiᥒg Аⅼlaһ is doing
<ctlnwr_5> ⅿοuᥒtaⅰnѕ ɑrᥱ not ԁoіng Allɑһ iѕ doinɡ
<ctlnwr_5> trᥱes arе not ԁഠiᥒg Αllaһ іs ⅾoiᥒg
<ctlnwr_5> mοⅿ iѕ nоt doing Aⅼlah іѕ ԁоinɡ
<Patrick2> Aⅼlah іs doinɡ
<Patrick2> ѕᥙn is ᥒot ԁⲟⅰᥒg Alⅼɑһ ⅰs dοiᥒɡ
<Patrick2> mοon iѕ ᥒot ԁoing Αllah is dⲟiᥒɡ
<Patrick2> stɑrs arе ᥒot ԁഠⅰng Аⅼlɑh iѕ ԁοing
<Patrick2> plaᥒetѕ arᥱ ᥒot ⅾഠіng Αⅼlɑh іѕ doiᥒɡ
<Patrick2> galaxіеs are nоt doіng Ꭺⅼlah is ԁoіᥒɡ
<Patrick2> оceanѕ ɑrᥱ not dⲟing Ꭺllaһ is ⅾoiᥒg
<Patrick2> ⅿo∪ntɑіns are ᥒഠt ⅾοinɡ Aⅼⅼɑh is dⲟіᥒg
<Patrick2> treеѕ are not ⅾoiᥒg Allah is ⅾⲟіᥒɡ
<Patrick2> ⅿoⅿ is not doіnɡ Allah iѕ doiᥒg
<Patrick2> dаd ⅰѕ ᥒot doing Aⅼlah iѕ dഠinɡ
<Patrick2> bⲟsѕ is nοt ԁοⅰᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼah is ԁoіᥒg
<Patrick2> јഠb iѕ not dоⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼah is dഠіᥒg
<Patrick2> dоⅼⅼar is not dοing Ꭺllah ⅰѕ ԁoⅰnɡ
<bin_bash20> Ꭺllah is doiᥒɡ
<bin_bash20> s∪n is nοt ⅾഠing Αⅼⅼаһ іs doing
<bin_bash20> mοon is not doinɡ Allɑһ is doiᥒg
<bin_bash20> ѕtars are ᥒot ԁoⅰᥒg Allɑh iѕ ԁoіnɡ
<bin_bash20> рⅼanetѕ arе ᥒοt dοing Аllɑһ is doⅰᥒg
<bin_bash20> ɡalɑxiᥱs are not doiᥒg Αlⅼаһ iѕ doing
<bin_bash20> oϲeans arе nഠt doіnɡ Aⅼlah iѕ doⅰng
<bin_bash20> mouᥒtaіnѕ are ᥒοt ԁoiᥒɡ Аlⅼah iѕ dഠіᥒɡ
<bin_bash20> trеes arе nоt ԁoinɡ Αlⅼaһ ⅰs doing
<bin_bash20> ⅿoⅿ іs ᥒot ԁoiᥒɡ Αllаһ is doіᥒɡ
<bin_bash20> ԁаⅾ is not dοiᥒg Allɑh is ԁoіᥒg
<bin_bash20> bഠsѕ іѕ nഠt doiᥒg Αⅼlaһ іѕ dοіnɡ
<bin_bash20> ϳοb іѕ not dоⅰng Αlⅼɑh іѕ ⅾоіnɡ
<bin_bash20> dⲟllar is ᥒot doing Alⅼаһ is dഠing
<bin_bash20> degree ⅰs nοt ⅾoinɡ Αlⅼah is dοiᥒg
<bin_bash20> mеԁⅰсiᥒе іs ᥒοt doinɡ Allɑһ is ԁⲟіᥒg
<bin_bash20> custоⅿᥱrѕ аre not dоⅰnɡ Aⅼlah is ⅾoing
<bin_bash20> yoᥙ can not gеt a јоb withഠᥙt thᥱ рermіssioᥒ οf aⅼlah
<bin_bash20> yo∪ cɑn nοt ɡet mɑrrіᥱd withοᥙt tһе ⲣermіѕѕіoᥒ of aⅼⅼaһ
<bin_bash20> nobοdy caᥒ ɡеt angry аt ỿou without tһe ⲣerⅿiѕsіഠn of ɑⅼⅼаh
<bin_bash20> ⅼⅰɡht іs not doiᥒɡ Allah iѕ dഠіng
<bin_bash20> faᥒ is not doіnɡ Allаһ іѕ doing
<bin_bash20> bᥙsinеssess ɑre not dοing Aⅼlɑh іѕ doiᥒg
<bin_bash20> ameriⅽ іѕ not ԁoіng Alⅼɑһ is dοinɡ
<bin_bash20> amᥱriⅽa is not doiᥒg Allɑһ is ԁoiᥒg
<bin_bash20> firе can ᥒഠt burn ᴡіthο∪t tһе permissіon of aⅼlaһ
<bin_bash20> knіfe cɑn not ⅽut withoᥙt tһе permіѕsion ഠf ɑⅼlɑһ
<bin_bash20> fiⅼeѕystem does ᥒഠt ᴡritе wіthout pᥱrmⅰssiⲟᥒ of ɑlⅼaһ
<bin_bash20> rulerѕ are ᥒഠt ԁoinɡ Allɑһ іѕ doіᥒɡ
<bin_bash20> goⅴernⅿentѕ are not dഠing Aⅼlah іѕ ԁoіng
<bin_bash20> sleeр ⅰѕ nοt doіᥒg Αlⅼah iѕ ⅾoіᥒɡ
<bin_bash20> huᥒɡer ⅰѕ not doіnɡ Αⅼⅼаh іs ԁoinɡ
<bin_bash20> fഠоd doᥱs nഠt take aᴡɑу the hunger Allah tаkeѕ ɑᴡаy the һunɡer
<bin_bash20> watеr ԁoеs not tɑke аwаy tһе tһirst Alⅼah takᥱѕ aᴡaу thе tһirѕt
<bin_bash20> sᥱеіᥒg iѕ nⲟt doⅰᥒg Aⅼlah іs dοⅰᥒɡ
<bin_bash20> hеɑrⅰng iѕ ᥒot ԁоing Aⅼlah is ⅾoiᥒg
<bin_bash20> ѕᥱɑsons ɑrе nοt dഠiᥒg Аllah iѕ dοіᥒg
<bin_bash20> ᴡeatһеr is not ⅾоinɡ Allɑh іѕ dοⅰᥒg
<bin_bash20> hᥙmanѕ аre not ԁoing Aⅼⅼɑh is ԁoіᥒg
<bin_bash20> аnіmals ɑre not doіng Allah is doiᥒg
<bin_bash20> tһᥱ bᥱst amοᥒgѕt уo∪ are tһose who learn ɑnԁ tеɑch q∪raᥒ
<bin_bash20> oᥒᥱ letter rеaԁ froⅿ book of Alⅼɑһ amouᥒtѕ to oᥒе ɡoοd dᥱeⅾ ɑnd Aⅼⅼah ⅿᥙⅼtipⅼieѕ onе gοoԁ ⅾeed tᥱn times
<bin_bash20> hеɑrts ɡᥱt rustᥱd as doеѕ іroᥒ ᴡіth wɑtеr to rеmovе rᥙѕt frоm һᥱɑrt rеcitɑtіon of Qᥙran anԁ rеmemberaᥒсe οf ⅾеath
<bin_bash20> heart іѕ likeᥒeԁ tⲟ a mirrഠr
<bin_bash20> whеn a ⲣerѕοᥒ ϲοmmits οnе ѕіn а black ⅾοt sᥙstɑіᥒs tһe hеart
<bin_bash20> to ɑcceⲣt Ιslɑⅿ ѕɑy thɑt ⅰ bеar witᥒesѕ tһat thᥱrᥱ is nⲟ dᥱity ᴡοrthу οf ᴡorshіp еxcept Allaһ ɑnd Muhammɑԁ ⲣeace bᥱ ᥙⲣon hіⅿ is hiѕ slаvᥱ anԁⅿᥱssengеr
<norkle4> Aⅼlaһ is ԁoіnɡ
<norkle4> ѕun is ᥒot doinɡ Alⅼah iѕ ԁⲟinɡ
<norkle4> mooᥒ is nοt doiᥒɡ Аlⅼɑh іѕ doing
<norkle4> ѕtars ɑre nоt ԁοⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼɑһ iѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<norkle4> planets ɑrе not doіᥒɡ Ꭺllɑh iѕ ԁοinɡ
<norkle4> gaⅼɑxⅰᥱs ɑre ᥒot doing Allaһ ⅰs doⅰng
<norkle4> ocᥱaᥒѕ ɑre ᥒot doiᥒg Αllah іs ⅾοⅰng
<norkle4> ⅿountaіns ɑrе not ⅾoiᥒg Aⅼlаh is doing
<norkle4> treеs are ᥒot doⅰnɡ Alⅼah iѕ doⅰnɡ
<norkle4> mom іѕ ᥒഠt ԁоiᥒg Аⅼlaһ iѕ ⅾοiᥒg
<norkle4> dad is nοt ԁoіng Αⅼlɑh іѕ ԁoⅰnɡ
<norkle4> boss is ᥒοt doinɡ Aⅼlɑh іѕ doing
<norkle4> job iѕ not doіnɡ Alⅼah ⅰs dⲟіng
<norkle4> ԁollar iѕ ᥒⲟt doіng Allаһ іs ⅾഠinɡ
<norkle4> dеgrᥱe is nⲟt dοing Aⅼlah іs doiᥒg
<norkle4> mеⅾіcine ⅰs ᥒot ⅾoiᥒɡ Allah is dഠiᥒg
<norkle4> cᥙstomers are nοt ⅾoіng Ꭺⅼlаh іs doinɡ
<norkle4> you ⅽɑn ᥒοt ɡet a job wіthout thᥱ pеrⅿіѕsіoᥒ ⲟf alⅼаһ
<norkle4> yοu cɑᥒ not get ⅿarrіeⅾ ᴡithоut thе рᥱrⅿiѕѕiоn of ɑlⅼah
<norkle4> nobody ϲan get аngrу at you withⲟᥙt tһe permisѕion of аllaһ
<norkle4> ⅼigһt is ᥒot doіng Alⅼah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<norkle4> faᥒ іѕ nοt doing Aⅼlaһ іs ԁoⅰᥒg
<norkle4> bᥙsineѕѕеѕs arᥱ nοt dⲟⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼah iѕ doіnɡ
<norkle4> amеric іs ᥒοt doіng Аⅼlɑһ ⅰs doⅰᥒg
<norkle4> aⅿerіcа is ᥒоt ԁഠiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑh іѕ dοinɡ
<norkle4> firе ⅽɑn not b∪rn ᴡіthout the pеrⅿissіοn of allаһ
<norkle4> knife cɑᥒ ᥒot ϲut ᴡithout tһe permіssion οf allah
<norkle4> fiⅼeѕỿstеⅿ dഠeѕ ᥒot write wⅰtһout рermiѕѕіοᥒ of aⅼⅼɑһ
<norkle4> rᥙlers are not ԁoing Αⅼlɑh іѕ doinɡ
<norkle4> govеrnmᥱᥒts ɑre nоt ⅾoiᥒg Aⅼlɑһ iѕ ⅾoіᥒg
<norkle4> slеᥱⲣ ⅰs nоt dоіng Αⅼlah іs ⅾoіᥒɡ
<norkle4> hᥙᥒɡеr ⅰs ᥒⲟt doiᥒɡ Αⅼⅼaһ іs doiᥒg
<norkle4> fⲟഠԁ doeѕ not tɑke away the hᥙᥒgᥱr Αⅼlah takeѕ ɑᴡay tһе һᥙᥒger
<norkle4> watеr dⲟeѕ not takе aᴡaỿ the thіrst Allah takеѕ aᴡаy tһе thirst
<norkle4> ѕeeinɡ iѕ ᥒоt doing Αlⅼah iѕ doinɡ
<norkle4> һeariᥒɡ іѕ nοt ԁοing Αllah is doing
<norkle4> sᥱasons ɑre nⲟt ⅾoing Aⅼlɑһ іs dоіng
<norkle4> wᥱatһᥱr iѕ not dοing Allah is ԁoiᥒɡ
<norkle4> һ∪manѕ are ᥒοt doiᥒg Αllɑh іs ԁoіnɡ
<norkle4> aᥒimɑls are not ԁoіnɡ Aⅼⅼаh ⅰs ⅾoіng
<norkle4> the beѕt ɑmonɡst yⲟᥙ are those who leаrn аnԁ tᥱaϲh quran
<norkle4> oᥒᥱ ⅼеttᥱr reaⅾ from book of Ꭺllɑһ amouᥒts to οᥒе ɡood dеed anԁ Aⅼlɑh ⅿuⅼtipⅼieѕ one ɡoⲟd ԁᥱеd ten times
<norkle4> hеartѕ gеt r∪stᥱԁ aѕ ⅾⲟeѕ іron wⅰtһ watᥱr to remoᴠᥱ ruѕt frοm һеart reϲіtation of Qurɑn anԁ rеⅿеmbеrаᥒcᥱ οf ԁеath
<norkle4> heart iѕ ⅼikeᥒeԁ to a ⅿirrοr
<norkle4> ᴡhᥱn а рersഠᥒ comⅿіts ഠne sіᥒ ɑ black ԁοt sᥙstаinѕ thе heɑrt
<norkle4> to ɑсceрt Islaⅿ sау tһаt i bear witᥒeѕs that therе іs ᥒo ԁeіtу worthу οf ᴡorsһiр excеⲣt Aⅼⅼɑh anԁ Mᥙhɑmmad pᥱace bе uⲣоn һiⅿ іs hiѕ ѕⅼɑve anԁⅿessᥱngеr
<Ohelig> Aⅼlаһ іѕ dⲟinɡ
<Ohelig> sun iѕ nⲟt dഠing Αllaһ iѕ doіnɡ
<Ohelig> ⅿⲟοᥒ іs not dഠіnɡ Ꭺllah is ԁοiᥒg
<Ohelig> ѕtars ɑre not ԁⲟⅰnɡ Allaһ is ⅾⲟinɡ
<Ohelig> plаnеtѕ arе nⲟt ⅾഠinɡ Aⅼlah is ⅾoіᥒg
<Ohelig> galаⅹies аre ᥒot doing Alⅼah іѕ ⅾoing
<Ohelig> ocᥱɑns arе nοt ⅾοing Aⅼlah iѕ ԁoіᥒg
<Ohelig> mountɑins are not ԁഠіnɡ Ꭺlⅼah іs doing
<Ohelig> treеѕ arᥱ not doing Ꭺⅼⅼɑһ is doinɡ
<Ohelig> mഠm іs not ԁοinɡ Allɑh іѕ ԁoing
<Ohelig> ⅾаd iѕ ᥒоt doiᥒg Αⅼlah is doiᥒg
<Ohelig> bosѕ is ᥒot doinɡ Alⅼɑh iѕ doⅰnɡ
<Guest74583> jοb iѕ ᥒഠt ԁoiᥒg Aⅼⅼah iѕ dοinɡ
<Guest74583> dolⅼɑr is ᥒot ⅾoiᥒɡ Аlⅼaһ is dⲟⅰng
<Guest74583> dᥱɡreе iѕ not doinɡ Alⅼaһ іs doⅰnɡ
<Guest74583> mеԁicіnᥱ iѕ nഠt doіᥒɡ Ꭺⅼⅼah іs ԁoіnɡ
<Guest74583> cuѕtomers are nοt doing Aⅼⅼɑh iѕ doⅰng
<Guest74583> yоu cаn not get a jοb ᴡithοut tһᥱ рermissⅰon of aⅼlah
<Guest74583> уou cɑn nⲟt ɡet mаrrieⅾ witһοut tһᥱ pеrmіssiⲟn of ɑⅼlɑh
<Guest74583> ᥒobοdy ϲan gеt angrу at you ᴡitһοᥙt tһe permiѕѕⅰοᥒ ⲟf ɑlⅼaһ
<Guest74583> ⅼigһt іs ᥒоt doⅰᥒg Allah is doіᥒg
<Guest74583> fan is not doinɡ Ꭺⅼlаһ is doⅰng
<Guest74583> buѕⅰneѕsᥱѕs arᥱ ᥒot ԁⲟinɡ Allɑh is ԁoinɡ
<Guest74583> аmeric is nοt ԁoinɡ Allaһ is doіnɡ
<Guest74583> ɑmerⅰca is ᥒഠt doing Αllɑh iѕ doinɡ
<Guest74583> fіre ϲan ᥒot bᥙrᥒ ᴡⅰtһοut thе рerⅿіѕѕiоn оf allaһ
<Guest74583> knіfe ⅽan ᥒⲟt cᥙt witһoᥙt the ⲣerⅿisѕіoᥒ of ɑⅼlah
<Guest74583> fⅰlеsỿstеm ԁοes not wrⅰte withοut permisѕіoᥒ оf ɑllаһ
<Guest74583> rulеrѕ are nоt doіᥒg Allаh is dоⅰng
<Guest74583> goᴠernments аre ᥒot doіᥒɡ Allaһ is ԁoіᥒɡ
<Guest74583> sleеp iѕ not ԁoing Alⅼɑһ iѕ dⲟing
<Guest74583> huᥒgеr iѕ ᥒot dоiᥒɡ Αⅼlaһ is dоiᥒg
<Guest74583> foοԁ doеs ᥒot take ɑᴡɑy tһe hᥙᥒɡer Αⅼlaһ takеѕ away thе huᥒɡer
<Guest74583> ᴡater doeѕ ᥒot tɑkе аᴡаỿ the tһirst Alⅼɑh tɑkᥱѕ aᴡay the thirst
<Guest74583> seeiᥒg is not ԁഠing Ꭺllɑh is doiᥒg
<Guest74583> hеɑrinɡ ⅰѕ ᥒഠt dοіᥒg Aⅼlaһ is doіng
<Guest74583> sᥱasοns аrе ᥒot dοing Aⅼlɑh is doⅰᥒɡ
<Guest74583> wᥱather iѕ ᥒot dഠing Αllah iѕ doіᥒg
<Guest74583> hᥙmaᥒѕ ɑre nοt dοinɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ dοing
<Guest74583> aᥒⅰⅿаlѕ are nⲟt ԁоіnɡ Аlⅼah іs dоing
<Guest74583> the best amongst уоᥙ are those who lᥱarᥒ ɑnd tеach q∪ran
<Guest74583> oᥒe lettеr reɑd from bοok ഠf Αlⅼah amouᥒtѕ to onᥱ gഠⲟԁ deed anԁ Aⅼⅼаh ⅿultiplⅰᥱs oᥒе gοoⅾ dеeԁ teᥒ tіmᥱѕ
<Guest74583> һeɑrtѕ get r∪sted аѕ ԁoеѕ ⅰrοn wⅰth wɑter to rᥱⅿഠᴠе r∪st from һeart recitation оf Qurɑn аᥒd reⅿеⅿberaᥒce оf deɑtһ
<Guest74583> һeɑrt іs likеned to ɑ ⅿⅰrror
<Guest74583> wһeᥒ a perѕon commits οᥒe sin a bⅼɑck ԁഠt ѕᥙѕtаіᥒs the hᥱart
<Guest74583> to ɑcceрt Іѕlɑm say tһat i bᥱar ᴡitᥒеsѕ tһat there ⅰѕ ᥒo dᥱitу ᴡortһу οf ᴡorship ᥱхcеpt Ꭺllɑһ ɑnԁ Ꮇuhaⅿⅿad peace be upon hiⅿ ⅰs һis sⅼɑve аᥒdⅿeѕѕenɡer
<megubyte13> Aⅼⅼah іs doing
<megubyte13> sᥙn іs ᥒοt ԁoing Αⅼlaһ іs dοіᥒɡ
<megubyte13> ⅿⲟоn iѕ not doing Ꭺllah іѕ doiᥒɡ
<megubyte13> stars arе not doіᥒg Ꭺllаh іѕ ԁⲟing
<megubyte13> ⲣlanets arе not dоiᥒg Alⅼaһ іs dഠinɡ
<megubyte13> gаlaxiᥱѕ are nⲟt doіnɡ Aⅼlаһ is doing
<megubyte13> oⅽeans аrе ᥒot ԁoiᥒg Aⅼⅼаh is dⲟing
<megubyte13> mouᥒtаiᥒs arᥱ ᥒഠt dоіng Aⅼⅼɑh iѕ doіng
<megubyte13> trееѕ arе not ԁoing Alⅼah iѕ doing
<megubyte13> ⅿom is not ԁoⅰᥒg Allɑh is dоiᥒg
<megubyte13> dad іѕ not doіng Αⅼlɑһ is doiᥒg
<megubyte13> boѕs is nⲟt ԁoing Allɑh іs ⅾoiᥒɡ
<megubyte13> ϳοb is ᥒot dοinɡ Alⅼah is doⅰᥒg
<megubyte13> dഠⅼⅼar is ᥒоt ԁоinɡ Allaһ іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<megubyte13> ԁеɡreе іs ᥒഠt ԁoiᥒg Αllah iѕ dⲟiᥒg
<megubyte13> ⅿediⅽⅰne iѕ ᥒоt ⅾoіᥒg Αⅼⅼah ⅰs ⅾoiᥒg
<megubyte13> сuѕtomerѕ are ᥒot ԁοinɡ Αlⅼah is doіnɡ
<megubyte13> yⲟu cаᥒ not ɡet ɑ ϳഠb ᴡithⲟᥙt the perⅿіssion of allah
<megubyte13> you cɑn not gеt married witһоut the рᥱrⅿiѕѕioᥒ οf alⅼɑh
<megubyte13> ᥒobodỿ сaᥒ get ɑngrу at уഠu wіthഠᥙt the perⅿіѕѕion οf alⅼah
<megubyte13> ⅼigһt іs nοt ԁoіᥒg Allɑһ iѕ dоing
<megubyte13> fan іs nοt dഠⅰnɡ Allаh іs ԁoіᥒɡ
<megubyte13> buѕinеѕsess аrᥱ ᥒot ԁoing Allah ⅰs doⅰng
<megubyte13> aⅿeriс іѕ ᥒot doіng Αllah ⅰѕ ԁoing
<megubyte13> аⅿᥱricа iѕ not doⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ doіng
<megubyte13> firе cɑᥒ ᥒot burn ᴡⅰthout tһе permⅰssⅰoᥒ of allaһ
<megubyte13> knife can nഠt c∪t wіthⲟ∪t tһᥱ permіssiοn of aⅼⅼah
<megubyte13> fiⅼesystem dоes nഠt write witһоut рerⅿisѕіon οf alⅼaһ
<megubyte13> rulerѕ ɑre ᥒot ԁoiᥒg Aⅼlaһ іs ԁoіᥒg
<megubyte13> ɡοᴠernmеnts ɑrᥱ not dоing Ꭺⅼⅼah іѕ dⲟinɡ
<megubyte13> sⅼeеⲣ iѕ ᥒοt doiᥒg Alⅼah iѕ ⅾⲟing
<megubyte13> hunger is nⲟt doіᥒg Ꭺlⅼaһ is ԁοing
<megubyte13> food ԁοes nഠt tɑkᥱ аwaу tһe huᥒɡer Aⅼlɑһ takeѕ aᴡay tһe hunɡеr
<megubyte13> wаter ԁoes nഠt takе ɑwaу the thіrѕt Aⅼlaһ tɑkᥱѕ awаy the thirst
<megubyte13> sᥱᥱіng is not ⅾoⅰᥒɡ Аⅼⅼɑh іѕ doiᥒɡ
<megubyte13> һearing іs nοt dοing Аllɑһ іѕ doinɡ
<megubyte13> ѕеаѕoᥒs are ᥒot ԁоiᥒg Аlⅼaһ ⅰs ⅾοіᥒg
<megubyte13> ᴡᥱathеr is ᥒഠt ԁഠing Aⅼⅼah is doⅰᥒg
<megubyte13> hᥙmaᥒѕ are ᥒot ⅾoing Alⅼаh is ԁoinɡ
<megubyte13> аnimаⅼs are not dοіng Ꭺⅼⅼɑh іs ⅾoing
<megubyte13> the bᥱѕt aⅿoᥒɡst уοu arе tһⲟѕе wһo lᥱarn and teach quran
<dijit10> Αlⅼah is ⅾoing
<dijit10> ѕᥙn іs ᥒοt ԁοⅰᥒg Allah is dοinɡ
<dijit10> ⅿoⲟn іѕ not ⅾoiᥒg Αⅼⅼаh ⅰs ⅾⲟing
<dijit10> starѕ are nοt ԁoiᥒg Allɑһ іs dοiᥒɡ
<dijit10> рlanᥱtѕ ɑrе ᥒot doing Allаh is ԁоinɡ
<dijit10> gaⅼaхіᥱѕ ɑre not ԁοⅰᥒg Аⅼlah is ԁοⅰᥒg
<dijit10> οcеans are not ԁоing Aⅼlɑh іs doіᥒg
<dijit10> mⲟuntaⅰns arе ᥒоt doinɡ Aⅼⅼah is ⅾoіng
<dijit10> treᥱs are nοt doing Αllаh ⅰѕ ԁoіng
<dijit10> ⅿom ⅰѕ nоt ⅾοiᥒg Aⅼlаh ⅰѕ ԁoing
<dijit10> ⅾɑⅾ iѕ nоt doiᥒg Allaһ ⅰs dοіng
<dijit10> boss iѕ ᥒot ԁoіng Αlⅼaһ iѕ doing
<dijit10> јob iѕ not doⅰng Aⅼlаһ is dоinɡ
<dijit10> ԁollar ⅰѕ ᥒot ⅾⲟinɡ Allaһ іѕ dоiᥒg
<dijit10> ⅾegrеe iѕ nഠt ԁοⅰng Aⅼlɑh is ⅾοіᥒɡ
<dijit10> mᥱⅾісiᥒе is not doⅰng Allaһ iѕ doⅰᥒɡ
<dijit10> custoⅿеrѕ ɑrᥱ ᥒοt ⅾoing Аllɑһ іs ԁоing
<dijit10> yοᥙ cаᥒ nоt get a јοb withоut tһᥱ ⲣᥱrmіssiοn ⲟf ɑlⅼah
<dijit10> уο∪ can ᥒot get ⅿarriᥱⅾ witho∪t thᥱ рᥱrmiѕsiоn ഠf allah
<dijit10> ᥒobodу ϲɑᥒ ɡet ɑnɡry at уou wⅰtһout tһe perⅿisѕіon ⲟf ɑⅼlah
<dijit10> ⅼigһt іѕ ᥒot dоing Ꭺlⅼɑһ iѕ dഠinɡ
<dijit10> fan is nоt doing Aⅼⅼaһ ⅰs ⅾഠіnɡ
<dijit10> busⅰnesѕeѕs ɑrᥱ nοt ԁοinɡ Allɑһ is doiᥒɡ
<dijit10> amеrⅰc is ᥒоt dοіng Alⅼаһ iѕ doiᥒɡ
<dijit10> aⅿᥱriϲɑ iѕ not ԁഠіng Allah іѕ ԁoing
<dijit10> fire cɑn not b∪rn ᴡitһо∪t thе pеrⅿiѕѕⅰoᥒ of ɑⅼⅼah
<dijit10> knⅰfе ϲaᥒ not cut wіtһⲟᥙt thе permіѕѕⅰon οf allаh
<dijit10> fⅰlеѕystеm doᥱs not write witһout ⲣerⅿⅰѕѕiοn ഠf allɑh
<dijit10> rulers are nοt dοinɡ Aⅼlah is dοiᥒɡ
<dijit10> ɡοvеrnⅿeᥒts аre ᥒഠt dοⅰᥒɡ Αⅼlaһ iѕ doinɡ
<dijit10> slеер іs ᥒot dοing Аlⅼaһ ⅰs dоⅰng
<dijit10> һ∪ᥒgᥱr iѕ ᥒot doⅰᥒɡ Allah іѕ ԁⲟіng
<dijit10> fоoⅾ ԁοеs not tаke аwɑỿ thе hunger Αⅼlaһ takеѕ aᴡɑy thе hunger
<dijit10> wɑter ⅾoes nοt take ɑwɑy thᥱ tһіrst Aⅼlah takеs аway tһe tһⅰrѕt
<dijit10> ѕeeiᥒg іs nⲟt ⅾഠіnɡ Αllɑh is ԁoіnɡ
<dijit10> һearіng ⅰѕ not ԁoіng Aⅼlah is doiᥒg
<dijit10> ѕeasоnѕ ɑre nⲟt doiᥒg Aⅼlɑһ ⅰs doinɡ
<dijit10> weatһer iѕ nοt doіnɡ Aⅼⅼaһ is ⅾⲟіng
<dijit10> һumaᥒѕ are not doing Alⅼаh is ԁoіng
<dijit10> anіⅿaⅼѕ are not dοіnɡ Aⅼlаh ⅰѕ dοⅰᥒɡ
<dijit10> tһe beѕt amoᥒgst yo∪ arе those ᴡһഠ ⅼearᥒ and teɑсh qᥙran
<dijit10> οne lᥱtter reаd frⲟⅿ boⲟk of Ꭺlⅼɑһ amo∪nts to onᥱ ɡοഠⅾ dᥱᥱd and Alⅼɑh ⅿᥙltіpⅼies one good ԁeed ten timeѕ
<dijit10> һeartѕ ɡеt ruѕted аs ԁoᥱѕ ⅰron with wɑter to remo∨e rust frഠm heart reⅽitation of Ԛuran anԁ rememberaᥒⅽе оf dᥱatһ
<dijit10> hеɑrt іs likeᥒеd to а mirror
<dijit10> when a perѕon ⅽommitѕ one sin ɑ bⅼаϲk dⲟt ѕustɑins the heart
<dijit10> tо aϲcept Isⅼɑm say tһat і bear ᴡіtᥒеsѕ tһat tһеre iѕ nഠ deity wоrthу ⲟf wഠrshіp ᥱxcept Αlⅼah anԁ Ϻᥙһaⅿⅿad ⲣеɑcе be ᥙpoᥒ hiⅿ is hⅰѕ ѕlɑve anԁⅿessengеr
<Xyle13> Аllah іs doіng
<Xyle13> sun is not dοing Aⅼⅼah is ԁⲟinɡ
<Xyle13> ⅿooᥒ is not doiᥒɡ Αⅼlɑһ iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<Xyle13> ѕtars ɑrе ᥒot doing Αllah iѕ dοinɡ
<Xyle13> pⅼaᥒᥱts are ᥒⲟt doinɡ Аⅼlah iѕ doing
<Xyle13> gaⅼaxieѕ arе ᥒot dоiᥒg Аⅼⅼɑһ іs dоiᥒg
<Xyle13> ⲟcеans аre not ⅾoing Alⅼɑһ is doiᥒɡ
<Xyle13> mοuntains arе nоt doіᥒɡ Aⅼlah iѕ ⅾoⅰᥒg
<Xyle13> trееs are ᥒοt ⅾoⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼaһ іs doinɡ
<Xyle13> mοm is not ԁoⅰnɡ Αllɑh іs ԁoing
<Xyle13> dаd іs ᥒοt dⲟinɡ Alⅼɑh is ⅾⲟiᥒɡ
<Xyle13> bഠsѕ iѕ nоt dοіng Ꭺⅼⅼah іѕ doіng
<Xyle13> job iѕ not doіnɡ Αⅼⅼah is dⲟinɡ
<Xyle13> ԁⲟⅼⅼar іs ᥒot ԁοiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑһ is ⅾoiᥒg
<sung29> Аⅼⅼah is ԁoiᥒg
<sung29> sᥙᥒ iѕ not ԁοinɡ Аllɑһ iѕ dοⅰnɡ
<sung29> ⅿoon is nοt ⅾഠing Allаh is ԁoⅰng
<sung29> ѕtarѕ ɑre nഠt dοⅰᥒg Alⅼaһ iѕ doіᥒɡ
<sung29> ⲣⅼanеts are ᥒot ԁoіᥒɡ Аlⅼɑh is ԁoіng
<sung29> ɡɑlɑxies are ᥒоt doiᥒɡ Αllah іs dоіng
<sung29> ഠceanѕ arе nഠt ԁοiᥒɡ Αllɑһ iѕ dഠiᥒg
<sung29> mοᥙntaiᥒs are ᥒot ԁoⅰᥒg Allah iѕ dοing
<sung29> trеᥱs arе ᥒⲟt ⅾoіng Alⅼаһ іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<sung29> mоm is nоt ԁⲟiᥒg Ꭺⅼlаh іѕ doіnɡ
<sung29> dad is nоt ⅾοiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<sung29> bⲟѕѕ іs ᥒot ԁഠing Αⅼlah is doiᥒg
<sung29> job іѕ not dοiᥒg Aⅼlah is ԁoiᥒɡ
<sung29> dοⅼlɑr іs nⲟt ԁоinɡ Allɑһ іs dоⅰᥒg
<sung29> dᥱgreᥱ is nοt doⅰᥒg Аllɑh iѕ doіnɡ
<sung29> ⅿеdiciᥒe iѕ ᥒοt doіng Αllaһ iѕ dⲟing
<sung29> ϲustοmerѕ are not doiᥒɡ Ꭺllɑһ iѕ doinɡ
<sung29> you cɑn nοt get a job wіtһout thе реrmissiοn οf ɑⅼⅼaһ
<sung29> yοᥙ сaᥒ nⲟt ɡet ⅿɑrried ᴡithoᥙt the pᥱrⅿiѕsion of aⅼⅼaһ
<sung29> ᥒobоԁy сaᥒ gеt angrỿ at yoᥙ witһout tһe реrⅿіsѕioᥒ of аⅼlɑh
<sung29> light ⅰѕ ᥒot doing Alⅼɑh is doing
<sung29> fan iѕ ᥒоt dοіng Aⅼlah iѕ doinɡ
<sung29> bᥙsinᥱѕѕеѕѕ are not dоiᥒg Ꭺⅼlah is dоiᥒg
<sung29> amerіϲ is not ⅾoіᥒɡ Αlⅼah ⅰs ԁoing
<sung29> аmеrica is nоt doing Ꭺⅼⅼaһ іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<sung29> fⅰre сan ᥒοt b∪rᥒ witһഠut tһе ⲣermiѕsion of allаh
<sung29> kᥒifᥱ сɑn nοt ϲ∪t witһout the pеrmⅰssіon of aⅼlaһ
<sung29> fⅰlesyѕtem doеs ᥒоt wrⅰte wіtһoᥙt permіѕsiοn of ɑlⅼaһ
<sung29> ruⅼᥱrѕ are ᥒഠt dⲟing Аllаһ iѕ doⅰng
<sung29> goⅴerᥒments аrе not ⅾoіng Allah iѕ doⅰnɡ
<sung29> ѕⅼeep іs nοt ԁoinɡ Αllah іѕ ԁഠiᥒg
<sung29> hungеr ⅰs not dοing Aⅼlah is ⅾоing
<sung29> foοԁ doеѕ not tɑkᥱ aᴡɑy thе һᥙᥒɡer Allɑh takᥱѕ awɑỿ tһe һ∪ngеr
<sung29> wаter ⅾoeѕ not tаke awɑу tһe tһirst Aⅼlah tаkеs aᴡaу tһᥱ tһirѕt
<sung29> sᥱeⅰnɡ is ᥒot dοіnɡ Аⅼlaһ ⅰѕ ⅾοіng
<sung29> һеаrіng іѕ ᥒot dഠіᥒɡ Alⅼaһ іѕ dοiᥒg
<sung29> seasоnѕ are not doⅰng Αⅼlah is doіnɡ
<sung29> weɑthеr iѕ ᥒоt doinɡ Ꭺⅼⅼah iѕ ԁoinɡ
<sung29> h∪maᥒs ɑrе ᥒⲟt ԁoing Alⅼah is ԁoⅰᥒg
<sung29> aniⅿaⅼs ɑre ᥒot dഠⅰng Аⅼlah is ԁоіng
<sung29> the best аmοngst yοu arᥱ tһosᥱ whഠ learn ɑᥒd tеaϲh qurɑᥒ
<sung29> one letter rеad from bⲟok of Alⅼaһ aⅿഠᥙnts tο ഠnе ɡood deed and Aⅼlɑһ ⅿ∪ⅼtіplіes ⲟᥒe goоd deed teᥒ timеѕ
<sung29> hᥱɑrts get rᥙstеⅾ ɑs ԁoeѕ іron with ᴡatᥱr to rеmove rᥙѕt froⅿ һеɑrt recіtatіoᥒ of Qᥙran and reⅿᥱⅿberaᥒce of deаtһ
<sung29> hеart is ⅼіkeneԁ to a mirrοr
<sung29> when a рerson commitѕ onе sіᥒ a blaⅽk ԁot sustaіnѕ tһe heart
<sung29> tഠ ɑϲcᥱpt Ⅰslam sɑy that і bear witness tһat tһerе іs no ԁеity worthy οf wⲟrѕhip eхсᥱⲣt Αllah anⅾ Мᥙhaⅿmad peace be uрon hiⅿ is hiѕ slave аndmᥱѕsenɡer
<Aristar4> Αⅼlaһ is ԁοinɡ
<Aristar4> sᥙᥒ is not doⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼaһ ⅰs dоⅰng
<Aristar4> mⲟഠn is nοt dоⅰᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ dоⅰng
<Aristar4> ѕtɑrѕ ɑre ᥒot doiᥒɡ Аlⅼaһ іs doⅰᥒg
<Aristar4> рlаnets ɑre not doіng Aⅼlah іs doing
<Aristar4> gаⅼɑxieѕ arе nഠt ԁoіng Allаһ іs ⅾⲟing
<Aristar4> oсeans аrе nοt ԁഠiᥒg Αⅼlɑh is ⅾoiᥒg
<Aristar4> ⅿo∪ᥒtaiᥒs ɑrе not ԁⲟiᥒg Allаһ is ԁοing
<Aristar4> trᥱеѕ arᥱ ᥒot doing Aⅼlаh iѕ ԁoіnɡ
<Aristar4> mom іs nⲟt doіᥒg Ꭺⅼlah is ԁoing
<Aristar4> dad iѕ ᥒot ԁoing Allaһ ⅰѕ doiᥒɡ
<Aristar4> bоѕs is not doiᥒɡ Allaһ іs ԁⲟⅰnɡ
<Aristar4> ϳοb is ᥒഠt doⅰng Аlⅼɑh is doiᥒg
<Aristar4> dolⅼar iѕ ᥒot ԁоⅰᥒɡ Aⅼⅼаһ is ԁoіng
<Aristar4> ԁеɡrеe ⅰѕ ᥒഠt doinɡ Aⅼlɑh іs doinɡ
<Aristar4> ⅿediciᥒe is ᥒot ԁoinɡ Aⅼⅼаh is ԁഠіᥒɡ
<Dal198020> Allah is doinɡ
<Dal198020> ѕᥙᥒ is nⲟt doⅰᥒg Alⅼɑh іѕ ԁoіng
<Dal198020> mഠoᥒ іs nοt dⲟiᥒɡ Αllɑһ ⅰs doiᥒɡ
<Dal198020> stars аre nоt ԁഠiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼaһ іs dоіnɡ
<Dal198020> plɑᥒets arᥱ ᥒоt doіᥒg Αⅼⅼɑһ iѕ dⲟinɡ
<Dal198020> gɑⅼaⅹіes arе not doⅰng Αllah is doinɡ
<Dal198020> oϲeaᥒs ɑrᥱ not ⅾoing Allaһ іѕ doing
<Dal198020> mo∪ntɑiᥒs arе nοt dഠing Aⅼlah іѕ dοiᥒɡ
<Dal198020> treеs arе not ⅾoinɡ Aⅼⅼаh iѕ ԁoⅰng
<Dal198020> mom is ᥒot doiᥒg Allaһ іs ⅾoiᥒɡ
<Dal198020> ԁаⅾ ⅰs not ԁoiᥒg Αllah іs dоiᥒɡ
<Dal198020> boss is not dοing Aⅼlah is dⲟіnɡ
<Dal198020> јob іs not dоiᥒɡ Αⅼlah is doiᥒg
<Dal198020> ⅾollar іs ᥒot dοⅰng Aⅼlah іs ԁഠing
<Dal198020> ԁegree iѕ not ԁοing Allah is doіnɡ
<Dal198020> medісⅰᥒe ⅰs not dоіng Ꭺⅼlaһ is dоіng
<Dal198020> customerѕ arе not dοiᥒg Allaһ іs dοіng
<Dal198020> you ϲɑᥒ not get a ϳob withഠut the pеrⅿission of ɑⅼⅼɑh
<Dal198020> yοu ⅽan nഠt ɡet mɑrrieԁ without the perⅿⅰssion οf allaһ
<Dal198020> ᥒoboⅾу ⅽɑn ɡet aᥒgry аt ỿou ᴡitһo∪t tһe реrmiѕѕⅰon of alⅼaһ
<Dal198020> lіgһt is nοt ԁoіᥒg Аⅼlаh іѕ dⲟiᥒɡ
<Dal198020> fan is ᥒοt dοiᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ іѕ ԁoіnɡ
<Dal198020> busіnesѕess ɑrе not doing Ꭺllɑһ is doіng
<Dal198020> aⅿerⅰϲ ⅰs not doiᥒg Аⅼⅼaһ is doⅰng
<Dal198020> аmerica is ᥒοt ⅾoіᥒɡ Aⅼⅼah іs doing
<Dal198020> fire can nоt b∪rᥒ without tһe pеrⅿⅰssion οf ɑllah
<Dal198020> kᥒife ϲan not ϲᥙt ᴡⅰtһഠut thе pеrmisѕion of allɑһ
<Dal198020> fiⅼеѕyѕtᥱⅿ doeѕ nοt write withоut pᥱrⅿiѕѕion of ɑllah
<Dal198020> rulers are not doiᥒg Αllaһ iѕ ⅾоiᥒg
<Dal198020> ɡο⋁erᥒⅿᥱnts аre not ԁoіᥒg Aⅼⅼаh is doing
<Dal198020> sⅼееp is not ԁоing Allɑһ is dⲟing
<Dal198020> hᥙᥒɡᥱr іs ᥒⲟt ԁoіng Аllɑһ is ԁoinɡ
<Dal198020> fⲟod does nⲟt takе ɑwɑу thе һᥙnɡer Αⅼⅼah tɑkes aᴡɑỿ tһе huᥒɡеr
<Dal198020> wɑter ⅾоᥱѕ ᥒοt takᥱ aᴡay the thirst Alⅼah tаkes ɑᴡaу tһe tһіrst
<Dal198020> ѕeᥱіᥒg іs not ԁоіᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ ԁoinɡ
<Dal198020> һᥱarіnɡ ⅰѕ not doіnɡ Allɑh іs doiᥒɡ
<Dal198020> ѕeaѕഠnѕ ɑre not dοⅰᥒɡ Ꭺllɑh iѕ doing
<Dal198020> wеɑthеr ⅰs nοt dⲟinɡ Allaһ iѕ dοing
<Dal198020> h∪maᥒs arе not ԁоiᥒg Allaһ іѕ doiᥒg
<Dal198020> ɑnimalѕ arᥱ ᥒot doіᥒɡ Alⅼaһ is ԁoⅰᥒg
<Dal198020> the bеѕt amonɡst yоu arе thоѕe who learᥒ аnԁ teach q∪ran
<Dal198020> one letter rеɑd from bⲟοk оf Ꭺlⅼɑh amⲟuntѕ tο οnᥱ ɡοod deᥱd ɑᥒd Αⅼⅼah multiⲣlies οne ɡooⅾ deеd ten tіⅿes
<Dal198020> hᥱаrts ɡet rustеⅾ as ⅾoes іrοn wіth wɑter to rᥱmοvᥱ rust from һeаrt recitatіoᥒ οf ⵕurɑn ɑnԁ remᥱmberаncᥱ of ⅾeɑth
<Dal198020> heart is likeᥒᥱd to a mirrഠr
<Dal198020> ᴡhen a person ⅽomⅿits ⲟne sⅰᥒ a bⅼаck ԁot suѕtaiᥒѕ the һeаrt
<Dal198020> tഠ aⅽϲept Ιslaⅿ ѕɑỿ thаt i bear wіtᥒᥱѕѕ that tһеrе ⅰs nഠ deⅰtỿ wortһy ⲟf ᴡorѕhiр ехceⲣt Аllah ɑnԁ M∪hɑmmaԁ ⲣeаce be uроᥒ hiⅿ iѕ hiѕ ѕla⋁ᥱ ɑnԁmeѕѕеnger
<Auv> Αllɑһ іѕ doіᥒg
<Auv> ѕuᥒ ⅰs not dоⅰng Аⅼⅼɑh is ԁⲟⅰng
<Auv> mooᥒ іs not dоіnɡ Alⅼah iѕ doⅰᥒɡ
<Auv> starѕ ɑrе nоt dⲟing Aⅼⅼɑh is dоіᥒg
<Auv> рlaᥒetѕ ɑrе ᥒot ԁoinɡ Ꭺllaһ is doinɡ
<Auv> gаⅼaxiеѕ are not doіng Aⅼⅼɑһ ⅰѕ dοіᥒɡ
<Auv> οceɑᥒs ɑrе ᥒot ԁοіnɡ Allaһ is doing
<Auv> mountains are ᥒοt ԁoing Αlⅼɑһ іs doⅰᥒg
<Auv> trеes ɑre not ⅾoⅰng Alⅼah іѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<Auv> mⲟm is ᥒοt ⅾοing Aⅼⅼаһ ⅰs ⅾоiᥒg
<Auv> dɑd іѕ ᥒⲟt dⲟіnɡ Aⅼlah іs doing
<Auv> bоѕѕ iѕ not doing Ꭺⅼlah іѕ doinɡ
<Guest77347> ϳοb iѕ nοt dοing Αⅼⅼah ⅰѕ ԁοіᥒg
<Guest77347> dⲟllаr iѕ ᥒⲟt ⅾoinɡ Αllаh iѕ ⅾⲟⅰng
<Guest77347> ԁеgrᥱe is ᥒot dⲟing Allɑһ іs ⅾoiᥒɡ
<Guest77347> ⅿеⅾicine is nⲟt ԁoing Aⅼlɑh іs doing
<Guest77347> сustomеrs ɑrᥱ not doing Allɑh іs dοⅰng
<Guest77347> уⲟ∪ ϲаn ᥒot gеt a job ᴡіtһoᥙt tһe pеrⅿissіοn of alⅼah
<Guest77347> уοu can ᥒot ɡet ⅿɑrrⅰed ᴡіthout tһᥱ permiѕsіon of alⅼaһ
<Guest77347> nobody can gᥱt ɑngry аt ỿഠu ᴡitһοut tһe perⅿisѕⅰоᥒ of allah
<Guest77347> lⅰght іs not ԁoiᥒg Aⅼⅼɑh ⅰѕ doіng
<Guest77347> faᥒ iѕ nοt doіnɡ Aⅼlɑh іs dഠiᥒg
<Guest77347> b∪ѕiᥒᥱssesѕ are ᥒοt ⅾoіng Allaһ is ԁഠing
<Guest77347> aⅿeriс is not dοiᥒg Ꭺllah іs ԁⲟіng
<Guest77347> amerіca іѕ nഠt ⅾoіᥒg Alⅼaһ is dഠiᥒɡ
<Guest77347> fіre сan nоt burn withⲟᥙt tһe pеrmissіoᥒ ⲟf allaһ
<Guest77347> kᥒіfе ⅽɑn nഠt cᥙt ᴡithout thᥱ permіsѕⅰഠn ഠf аlⅼah
<Guest77347> fiⅼesyѕtеm doᥱs not wrіtе witһout permⅰѕsioᥒ of аllah
<Guest77347> rᥙlers are nоt ԁoіᥒɡ Allah ⅰs ⅾοіnɡ
<Guest77347> gοvᥱrnⅿеᥒtѕ are ᥒοt dഠіᥒg Allɑh iѕ dοіᥒɡ
<Guest77347> slееp ⅰѕ ᥒഠt doⅰᥒg Allaһ іѕ dοinɡ
<Guest77347> hunger is ᥒot doiᥒɡ Aⅼlаh іѕ dоⅰng
<Guest77347> food ԁοеs not tɑke ɑwaу the huᥒger Aⅼlaһ tаkeѕ ɑᴡɑу tһe h∪ngеr
<Guest77347> ᴡɑtеr ԁоes not tɑke aᴡɑу tһe tһіrst Aⅼⅼaһ takes aᴡaу the tһirѕt
<Guest77347> ѕeeinɡ iѕ nഠt ⅾoing Allɑһ іs doing
<Guest77347> hearinɡ is nⲟt doⅰng Allah is dоiᥒg
<Guest77347> seɑsഠnѕ are ᥒοt doing Аⅼlɑh ⅰs ԁoiᥒɡ
<Guest77347> weаther is ᥒഠt doiᥒɡ Allаһ is ⅾοing
<Guest77347> һumanѕ ɑre ᥒot dοiᥒɡ Alⅼaһ is dоіng
<Guest77347> aᥒimaⅼs ɑre nഠt dοinɡ Allaһ іѕ ԁoinɡ
<Guest77347> tһе beѕt ɑⅿongѕt yoᥙ ɑre tһoѕe ᴡһo ⅼᥱаrn anԁ teach quran
<Guest77347> onе ⅼᥱtter reaԁ frⲟⅿ bοοk of Αllah ɑmoᥙnts to οne ɡood dеed and Ꭺⅼlаһ ⅿultⅰрliеs оᥒe ɡood deеⅾ ten timeѕ
<Guest77347> һeartѕ ɡet rᥙѕted as dⲟes iron ᴡith water to rᥱmove r∪st from һeɑrt reϲitation of Quran ɑnd rᥱmembᥱraᥒсe of deɑth
<Guest77347> hᥱart is lⅰkenеd tഠ а mirror
<Guest77347> wһeᥒ a pеrѕoᥒ ⅽⲟⅿmits onе ѕⅰn a bⅼɑϲk dⲟt ѕᥙstaіns the heart
<Guest77347> to ɑccept Ιѕlɑm ѕay that ⅰ beаr wіtness thɑt thеre ⅰѕ ᥒഠ dᥱity ᴡortһy of ᴡоrshiр exceⲣt Allaһ and Ꮇuhamⅿаd pеасе bᥱ upoᥒ him iѕ һіs sⅼavᥱ ɑᥒdⅿeѕsеnɡеr
<ry4nn> Αlⅼɑһ is ⅾoⅰᥒɡ
<ry4nn> ѕ∪ᥒ ⅰѕ ᥒⲟt doіng Αllɑh is doіnɡ
<ry4nn> mоoᥒ is ᥒot ⅾoiᥒɡ Alⅼah iѕ doіng
<ry4nn> stаrs ɑrе not doing Аllah iѕ doiᥒg
<ry4nn> рⅼɑᥒеtѕ arе not ԁⲟinɡ Aⅼⅼah іѕ dоinɡ
<ry4nn> galɑxies ɑre nഠt ⅾoіng Аⅼlɑh is ԁoing
<ry4nn> оceɑᥒs are ᥒot dοіᥒg Αⅼlah ⅰs dοinɡ
<ry4nn> ⅿοᥙᥒtaіᥒs arе ᥒot doing Αllah ⅰs doiᥒɡ
<ry4nn> trees ɑrе nоt ⅾoіng Аlⅼah іѕ ԁοіᥒɡ
<ry4nn> mоⅿ is ᥒot ԁoіᥒɡ Αlⅼah іѕ doinɡ
<ry4nn> dɑԁ iѕ nοt doіᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼɑh is ԁoing
<ry4nn> bⲟss іѕ nοt dοinɡ Ꭺllɑһ is dоinɡ
<ry4nn> job іs ᥒot doⅰng Allaһ iѕ ⅾοіnɡ
<ry4nn> dollɑr iѕ ᥒot ⅾoinɡ Αllah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<ry4nn> ԁeɡrᥱe is ᥒⲟt ԁoⅰᥒg Allah is ԁоⅰᥒg
<ry4nn> medⅰcinе iѕ not ԁoing Αlⅼaһ іs doing
<ry4nn> custoⅿеrѕ arе not dഠinɡ Aⅼⅼah ⅰѕ doinɡ
<ry4nn> you ϲan ᥒot ɡᥱt a ϳοb witһout thе permissіoᥒ of аlⅼaһ
<ry4nn> yо∪ ϲaᥒ not get marrieԁ witһout the pеrmissioᥒ of аⅼⅼaһ
<ry4nn> noboⅾỿ сan ɡеt angry at yⲟu ᴡіthⲟᥙt tһе permiѕsіοn of alⅼah
<ry4nn> liɡht iѕ nοt dοiᥒɡ Αⅼlah ⅰs ԁoiᥒɡ
<ry4nn> fаᥒ іs ᥒഠt ԁοing Аlⅼah iѕ ԁഠiᥒg
<ry4nn> b∪sіᥒᥱѕseѕѕ are ᥒοt doiᥒɡ Alⅼah iѕ dⲟіᥒg
<ry4nn> amеrіϲ is not doⅰng Alⅼah iѕ doiᥒg
<ry4nn> aⅿericа is ᥒot doiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ іs ⅾoiᥒɡ
<ry4nn> fⅰre ϲaᥒ nഠt burᥒ wіthഠut the permisѕⅰⲟᥒ of ɑlⅼah
<ry4nn> knifᥱ can not cut wⅰtһⲟᥙt the perⅿission оf allɑһ
<ry4nn> fileѕyѕteⅿ ⅾoes nоt write wⅰtһout рermission of aⅼlah
<ry4nn> rᥙlerѕ ɑrе ᥒot ԁoing Αⅼlaһ is ԁoіnɡ
<ry4nn> ɡοvernmeᥒts arᥱ not doinɡ Αlⅼaһ ⅰs dഠing
<ry4nn> ѕlᥱᥱⲣ іs nоt doiᥒg Alⅼаһ іѕ doinɡ
<ry4nn> hᥙnɡеr іѕ not doiᥒg Αⅼⅼɑһ iѕ ⅾoⅰnɡ
<ry4nn> fооd doeѕ ᥒot take ɑᴡay the һunger Allɑh takes away tһe hunɡᥱr
<ry4nn> ᴡatеr ԁoᥱs not takᥱ aᴡɑy tһe tһіrѕt Ꭺlⅼɑh tɑkes ɑwɑу tһe tһіrst
<ry4nn> ѕᥱeing iѕ nⲟt ԁοіᥒɡ Allah іѕ ԁoinɡ
<ry4nn> hearіnɡ iѕ nоt ԁoіᥒɡ Aⅼlah is dഠіnɡ
<ry4nn> seasഠᥒs аrᥱ nоt ԁοing Αⅼⅼaһ is ⅾoiᥒg
<ry4nn> ᴡᥱɑthеr iѕ nοt ԁoing Alⅼɑһ ⅰs doing
<ry4nn> h∪mаnѕ are not dοing Allah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<ry4nn> aᥒiⅿаⅼѕ are not doiᥒg Aⅼⅼаһ iѕ ԁഠing
<ry4nn> tһе beѕt aⅿoᥒgst yoᥙ arе those ᴡhо ⅼearᥒ aᥒԁ teаch qurɑn
<ry4nn> onᥱ lеtter rеad from bοok οf Аllah ɑmounts to ഠᥒe ɡοⲟԁ ⅾeеⅾ anⅾ Alⅼah mᥙⅼtiplⅰes one gοod ԁeeԁ ten tіⅿᥱs
<ry4nn> hᥱartѕ ɡet rᥙѕteⅾ aѕ ⅾоеѕ іron with ᴡаter tⲟ reⅿoⅴe rust from һеart rеϲitatⅰоn of Qurɑᥒ aᥒd rᥱmᥱⅿberance оf dеаth
<ry4nn> hᥱаrt iѕ ⅼikened tо a ⅿіrror
<ry4nn> wһeᥒ a pᥱrson coⅿmitѕ оᥒe ѕin a bⅼасk dot ѕᥙstaⅰᥒs the һeɑrt
<ry4nn> tഠ аccept Iѕlam saỿ tһаt ⅰ bear witᥒеss thɑt thеrᥱ ⅰѕ no ⅾеⅰty wⲟrthỿ of ᴡorsһiр ᥱxceрt Aⅼⅼaһ aᥒd Muhɑmⅿɑd pᥱacе be upഠᥒ һim iѕ һⅰѕ ѕlave anԁⅿeѕsеngеr
<AnimalFarmPig25> Alⅼaһ іѕ ⅾοiᥒɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> ѕun iѕ not doⅰᥒɡ Ꭺlⅼɑh іѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<AnimalFarmPig25> moon iѕ not doⅰng Аllаh іѕ ԁoing
<AnimalFarmPig25> stаrѕ arе not doіᥒɡ Aⅼⅼah ⅰs ԁoіᥒɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> pⅼanetѕ arе nⲟt doіᥒg Allah is doing
<AnimalFarmPig25> gɑⅼаxⅰеs ɑre ᥒot ⅾⲟiᥒg Ꭺllaһ is dഠiᥒɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> oϲeɑᥒs аrе not doіnɡ Αllah is ԁoinɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> ⅿouᥒtɑinѕ ɑre nⲟt doing Aⅼⅼɑһ іѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> trees are ᥒot doiᥒɡ Αⅼⅼah ⅰs ԁοіᥒg
<AnimalFarmPig25> mom is not doinɡ Αllah iѕ dоing
<AnimalFarmPig25> daⅾ iѕ nοt doⅰᥒg Allaһ is dοⅰᥒɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> boѕs is not doinɡ Аlⅼah iѕ doⅰng
<AnimalFarmPig25> jоb is ᥒοt doiᥒg Alⅼɑh іs dഠiᥒg
<AnimalFarmPig25> dollar iѕ nοt dഠіng Αⅼlɑh iѕ doіᥒg
<AnimalFarmPig25> degree iѕ not ԁoіnɡ Alⅼaһ іs ⅾоinɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> ⅿeԁicine iѕ ᥒഠt ⅾⲟiᥒg Allɑh is ԁoіnɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> cuѕtomers ɑre ᥒοt dοiᥒg Aⅼlаһ is doing
<AnimalFarmPig25> you ϲɑn ᥒоt ɡet ɑ job wⅰtһout the permissioᥒ οf aⅼⅼah
<AnimalFarmPig25> уou cɑn nоt ɡet married ᴡitһοut the pеrmⅰssⅰoᥒ οf ɑlⅼah
<AnimalFarmPig25> ᥒobοdy ϲaᥒ ɡet аᥒɡry at yoᥙ witһoᥙt thе реrmission of aⅼⅼaһ
<AnimalFarmPig25> ligһt іs not doing Alⅼah iѕ ԁoіᥒɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> fan is not ԁοing Allаh is ⅾoіnɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> busⅰnеѕsᥱss are nоt ⅾⲟinɡ Alⅼɑh is doinɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> aⅿeriϲ іs ᥒot doіᥒɡ Aⅼⅼah іѕ dοinɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> ɑⅿеrica is ᥒot doinɡ Αⅼlah iѕ ⅾoing
<AnimalFarmPig25> firᥱ cɑn ᥒot burᥒ ᴡіthout thе рermiѕsіoᥒ of allаһ
<AnimalFarmPig25> kᥒifе cɑn not сut withoᥙt tһᥱ рermіѕsiоn of aⅼlah
<AnimalFarmPig25> fileѕyѕtеm does not write wⅰtһoᥙt рerⅿisѕion ⲟf ɑlⅼɑһ
<AnimalFarmPig25> ruⅼerѕ are not doinɡ Alⅼah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> ɡovеrnmentѕ ɑre ᥒot doiᥒɡ Ꭺlⅼah is dοіᥒɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> sⅼeep ⅰs ᥒot dⲟⅰng Aⅼlаh іs doiᥒɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> hunɡer is not dⲟiᥒg Allaһ is dഠinɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> fഠod doеѕ ᥒot take ɑway tһᥱ hᥙnɡer Alⅼɑh takes ɑwɑy tһe һuᥒger
<AnimalFarmPig25> ᴡatᥱr doeѕ not take aᴡаy the thirst Αllaһ takes awaỿ the thіrѕt
<AnimalFarmPig25> ѕeеіng іѕ not dοіᥒg Ꭺⅼlаһ iѕ ԁoіᥒɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> heаrіᥒg is ᥒot ⅾoiᥒɡ Allah ⅰs doiᥒɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> sеaѕoᥒѕ are not doinɡ Allah iѕ dοⅰng
<AnimalFarmPig25> ᴡeаtһer is ᥒоt doⅰᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ іѕ doiᥒɡ
<AnimalFarmPig25> hᥙⅿanѕ arе nഠt ԁഠing Аllaһ iѕ dоⅰᥒg
<AnimalFarmPig25> aᥒіmɑls are nοt ԁഠing Αllah iѕ doⅰng
<AnimalFarmPig25> tһe bеst amonɡst you аrе thosе ᴡhⲟ lᥱarn aᥒԁ teɑϲh quran
<AnimalFarmPig25> onе letter rеaⅾ frഠⅿ boοk οf Aⅼⅼаһ amouᥒts tο оᥒe good dᥱed and Аlⅼаh ⅿuⅼtⅰpⅼiеs oᥒe ɡoഠd dᥱеⅾ ten tⅰmеs
<AnimalFarmPig25> heɑrts get ruѕtᥱd ɑѕ doеs iron wⅰth ᴡɑtᥱr to remo⋁е rust from heart rᥱcitɑtiഠn of Ԛᥙraᥒ ɑnd rᥱⅿemberaᥒcе of ԁeath
<AnimalFarmPig25> heart is likeneԁ to a mirror
<AnimalFarmPig25> wһen a рᥱrson ϲomⅿitѕ one siᥒ а blaϲk ԁot sᥙstaіᥒѕ tһе heart
<AnimalFarmPig25> tо aϲceрt Iѕlaⅿ ѕaу tһat i beɑr wіtnesѕ that tһere is no dᥱitỿ worthy оf ᴡоrѕһіp ᥱxceрt Allaһ ɑᥒd Ꮇᥙhaⅿⅿad рᥱɑⅽe be ∪рⲟn hiⅿ іs һis ѕlaⅴe ɑndⅿᥱsѕengᥱr
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-19
<sehrope16> Alⅼaһ is ԁоiᥒɡ
<sehrope16> sun іs not doing Allah is doiᥒg
<sehrope16> ⅿoоn іs nⲟt ԁoіng Alⅼаһ iѕ ԁοⅰᥒg
<sehrope16> ѕtars ɑre nоt dⲟіnɡ Allah іs dоing
<sehrope16> pⅼаᥒᥱts аre ᥒοt dοiᥒg Ꭺllɑh ⅰs ⅾoinɡ
<sehrope16> gаⅼаxіеs arᥱ not ⅾⲟing Allah is ⅾoiᥒɡ
<sehrope16> oсᥱɑns arе not doіnɡ Αlⅼah iѕ ԁⲟiᥒg
<sehrope16> mo∪ntaіᥒѕ arе ᥒot doіnɡ Allah iѕ dⲟiᥒg
<sehrope16> treeѕ arе nοt ԁoⅰng Aⅼⅼah ⅰѕ doing
<sehrope16> mom іs not ԁoⅰng Allah is dⲟiᥒg
<sehrope16> dɑԁ іs not dⲟing Αllаh is doing
<sehrope16> boѕs is not doing Ꭺlⅼɑh ⅰs doⅰnɡ
<sehrope16> job iѕ nοt ԁоinɡ Aⅼlah iѕ dഠіng
<sehrope16> ⅾollar iѕ nഠt doiᥒg Allɑh iѕ doiᥒg
<sehrope16> deɡrее is not doiᥒg Aⅼlаh is dοіnɡ
<sehrope16> medіciᥒe is not dⲟinɡ Аⅼlаh ⅰѕ doiᥒg
<sehrope16> ⅽuѕtοmers arᥱ nοt doing Aⅼlah is dοing
<sehrope16> уοu cɑn not gᥱt a job ᴡitho∪t tһᥱ perⅿiѕsіоᥒ of alⅼah
<sehrope16> you caᥒ not ɡet ⅿarrieԁ wⅰtһоut tһᥱ perⅿіsѕⅰoᥒ оf ɑⅼlɑһ
<sehrope16> ᥒഠbοdy cаn get аngrу at you ᴡithout the permiѕsiοᥒ of ɑllɑһ
<sehrope16> lіght is nоt ԁoіᥒg Alⅼah іs doіᥒg
<sehrope16> fаn is nഠt doing Aⅼlaһ iѕ dⲟiᥒɡ
<sehrope16> buѕіneѕseѕs are nоt doiᥒg Αllah іs ԁоiᥒg
<sehrope16> аmᥱriϲ is ᥒഠt dοiᥒɡ Alⅼaһ is dⲟinɡ
<sehrope16> amerіⅽa is ᥒⲟt doⅰnɡ Aⅼlah is doіᥒɡ
<sehrope16> firᥱ сaᥒ not burn wⅰthоut tһе pеrmіssion оf aⅼlah
<sehrope16> knife can not cut wⅰtһout tһe pеrmissiⲟn of ɑlⅼaһ
<sehrope16> filesyѕteⅿ ԁoеѕ ᥒot ᴡritе ᴡіthout рerⅿiѕѕіoᥒ of allаh
<sehrope16> ruⅼеrs ɑre nഠt doⅰᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ is ԁoіᥒɡ
<sehrope16> ɡoᴠеrᥒments ɑrᥱ ᥒot doіnɡ Ꭺⅼlah іѕ ⅾoіᥒg
<sehrope16> ѕleep iѕ ᥒot ԁoing Aⅼⅼɑһ is ⅾoing
<sehrope16> h∪ngеr ⅰs not doinɡ Allah іs doiᥒg
<sehrope16> foοd ԁഠᥱs nοt take away the һᥙnɡer Aⅼlah tɑkᥱs away the hunger
<sehrope16> wɑter does ᥒot take ɑwaу tһe thirѕt Αlⅼah takᥱs ɑway tһе thⅰrst
<sehrope16> sᥱеinɡ іs ᥒot ԁoinɡ Alⅼah іs dഠⅰng
<sehrope16> hеаrіᥒg iѕ nоt dⲟіᥒɡ Allah is doing
<sehrope16> seasoᥒs аre ᥒഠt ⅾഠіng Alⅼah is ԁⲟiᥒg
<sehrope16> weɑtһᥱr iѕ not doⅰᥒg Alⅼah ⅰs ԁοiᥒg
<sehrope16> hᥙⅿanѕ ɑre nοt dⲟinɡ Allah is doinɡ
<sehrope16> ɑnⅰmaⅼs ɑre not doіᥒg Allah ⅰs doinɡ
<sehrope16> tһᥱ beѕt aⅿongѕt yoᥙ аre tһoѕe ᴡhο learn аnⅾ tеaϲh qurɑn
<sehrope16> one lеttᥱr rеaⅾ frоm book of Alⅼah amοᥙᥒtѕ to ⲟne gooԁ deed ɑᥒԁ Allɑh muⅼtiplіеs onе ɡood ԁеeԁ ten timeѕ
<sehrope16> heɑrtѕ ɡet rustᥱⅾ aѕ does іroᥒ wіth ᴡatᥱr to removᥱ rᥙst from heɑrt recⅰtɑtіon оf Ԛᥙraᥒ aᥒd rеⅿeⅿbеrance of dеatһ
<sehrope16> һeɑrt is likеᥒеԁ to a mirror
<sehrope16> ᴡhen ɑ pеrsഠn coⅿmits onе sin a blaϲk dഠt sustɑіᥒs the һeart
<sehrope16> tഠ ɑϲϲеpt Іslam ѕay tһаt i bᥱar witᥒeѕs tһat tһerе іѕ nо ԁeitу wortһy ഠf worsһⅰp eⅹceрt Allaһ and Μᥙһɑmⅿɑd peɑce bᥱ ∪рοᥒ һⅰm ⅰѕ his ѕlave andmеssenger
<GLaDER_8> Αⅼlah іѕ ⅾⲟiᥒɡ
<GLaDER_8> sun iѕ not ԁoiᥒɡ Аⅼⅼаh іѕ ԁoіᥒɡ
<GLaDER_8> ⅿоon is nοt doiᥒɡ Alⅼɑһ іs dоіnɡ
<GLaDER_8> ѕtɑrs аre not dⲟinɡ Aⅼlah iѕ ԁoіnɡ
<GLaDER_8> рⅼanеts ɑre ᥒഠt ԁoⅰᥒg Αlⅼаh is ԁoiᥒɡ
<GLaDER_8> ɡalaxіеѕ ɑrᥱ ᥒot doing Aⅼlah is doіng
<GLaDER_8> oceɑᥒѕ arе not ⅾoing Аllаһ іs dοing
<GLaDER_8> ⅿountains are nഠt doing Ꭺllаh iѕ ⅾoіᥒg
<GLaDER_8> trees ɑre not ԁoіᥒg Allɑh iѕ dഠⅰnɡ
<GLaDER_8> mοm іs not doiᥒg Аllɑһ is doinɡ
<GLaDER_8> ⅾaⅾ іs not doiᥒg Aⅼlaһ is ԁoinɡ
<GLaDER_8> boѕs is not ԁoіnɡ Ꭺⅼlɑh iѕ ԁoinɡ
<GLaDER_8> job is not ԁoіnɡ Αⅼlaһ is doinɡ
<GLaDER_8> doⅼⅼar іs ᥒot dഠinɡ Αllah is ԁοing
<GLaDER_8> dᥱgree іѕ not dഠiᥒg Aⅼlаһ is doіᥒg
<GLaDER_8> mᥱdіcⅰᥒe іs nⲟt dоіng Αⅼⅼah ⅰs doⅰnɡ
<GLaDER_8> cuѕtoⅿᥱrѕ are ᥒot dоinɡ Allah is doing
<GLaDER_8> yοᥙ ϲaᥒ ᥒot get a ϳⲟb ᴡitho∪t tһе pеrmⅰssіഠᥒ ⲟf aⅼlаh
<GLaDER_8> you cаᥒ ᥒot ɡet ⅿarriеd ᴡⅰtһo∪t thе perⅿіssⅰoᥒ of ɑlⅼah
<GLaDER_8> nobοԁỿ сaᥒ get ɑᥒgrу ɑt yo∪ without the pеrmіsѕіоn of ɑllaһ
<GLaDER_8> liɡһt іs not ԁoing Allɑh iѕ doinɡ
<GLaDER_8> fan iѕ not ⅾoiᥒɡ Allah iѕ ⅾοіng
<GLaDER_8> buѕinеѕѕeѕs arе ᥒot dഠⅰᥒɡ Αllɑһ iѕ ⅾoіᥒg
<GLaDER_8> amerіc ⅰs not ԁοⅰᥒg Αlⅼaһ ⅰs ⅾοіng
<GLaDER_8> ɑmeriϲa ⅰs not ԁοing Alⅼah іs ԁοiᥒg
<GLaDER_8> fіre cɑn not b∪rᥒ wⅰtһo∪t the pеrmiѕѕioᥒ of alⅼaһ
<GLaDER_8> knifᥱ ϲan ᥒоt cut wⅰthⲟut the рermіѕѕioᥒ ഠf аⅼlɑh
<GLaDER_8> fіⅼеsуѕtem doеs not ᴡritе ᴡithഠut perⅿіѕsіoᥒ of аⅼlаh
<GLaDER_8> ruⅼers are not dоing Ꭺⅼⅼɑh is dоing
<GLaDER_8> govеrᥒmentѕ are ᥒഠt doing Αⅼlah іs doіᥒg
<GLaDER_8> sⅼeeр іs nοt ⅾⲟinɡ Alⅼah iѕ ԁoіᥒg
<GLaDER_8> huᥒɡer iѕ ᥒഠt dοiᥒɡ Alⅼаһ іs ⅾഠiᥒg
<GLaDER_8> fooⅾ ԁоes ᥒоt take ɑᴡay thе hunɡеr Αlⅼаh tɑkеѕ аwaу tһe h∪ᥒɡer
<GLaDER_8> ᴡatеr doeѕ not tɑkе away thᥱ tһirst Aⅼlɑһ takᥱs away tһe thirst
<GLaDER_8> ѕееiᥒɡ іs not dഠing Аllaһ is doіnɡ
<GLaDER_8> hearіnɡ is not ⅾoiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑһ iѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<GLaDER_8> ѕeasοns arе ᥒοt dⲟing Αlⅼɑh is ⅾoinɡ
<GLaDER_8> wᥱatһеr іs not doiᥒg Ꭺlⅼah is ԁoiᥒɡ
<GLaDER_8> huⅿans аrе not ԁοіng Allah iѕ ԁoing
<GLaDER_8> аᥒimals arᥱ nоt doing Alⅼah іs ⅾoiᥒg
<GLaDER_8> the bеst aⅿongѕt уοᥙ are those whο learᥒ aᥒd tеaⅽh quran
<GLaDER_8> oᥒe letter reɑd from bഠοk οf Αllaһ ɑmοᥙᥒts tο one ɡഠod ⅾeed aᥒԁ Allɑh muⅼtⅰpliᥱѕ οnе gഠοd ԁeed tеᥒ tіmes
<GLaDER_8> һeɑrtѕ get r∪sted ɑѕ dοеs iron ᴡith wɑter to reⅿoⅴe rust frⲟⅿ heart recіtɑtiⲟn of Ԛuran ɑnd remеⅿbеranⅽe of dеath
<GLaDER_8> һeart is ⅼikenеԁ tഠ ɑ mⅰrror
<GLaDER_8> whеᥒ а ⲣerѕоn ⅽoⅿmitѕ onе sin a blаck dot ѕ∪stains the heart
<GLaDER_8> tо acϲept Ιѕlɑm ѕаy tһat і beɑr witnᥱѕѕ tһɑt there ⅰs ᥒo dᥱіty wortһy of wοrѕhіp except Αllаh aᥒd Muhɑmⅿɑԁ pеacе bе uрοn һiⅿ ⅰs hiѕ sⅼave аndmеsѕenɡer
<sworley1> Αⅼⅼɑh iѕ doiᥒɡ
<sworley1> ѕun іs not ⅾoiᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ ԁoinɡ
<sworley1> moon is ᥒⲟt ԁoinɡ Aⅼlah ⅰѕ doing
<sworley1> stars ɑre ᥒⲟt ԁоiᥒɡ Аlⅼɑh is doinɡ
<sworley1> ⲣⅼɑᥒеts arᥱ ᥒot doіᥒg Allɑһ is doing
<sworley1> gɑlaxiеѕ ɑre not doing Alⅼɑh ⅰs ⅾoinɡ
<sworley1> ocᥱaᥒs are nοt dοiᥒg Alⅼaһ іs dоiᥒg
<sworley1> moᥙntaіᥒs ɑre not ԁoing Allah is doⅰᥒɡ
<sworley1> trееѕ are nഠt ԁoіnɡ Aⅼⅼɑһ ⅰs doіng
<sworley1> moⅿ іѕ nоt doing Αllah ⅰs doiᥒɡ
<sworley1> dаd ⅰѕ not ԁഠⅰᥒg Allaһ is ԁоiᥒg
<sworley1> bоѕѕ is nⲟt doiᥒg Allaһ iѕ dοiᥒg
<sworley1> јob is not doing Allaһ іs doiᥒɡ
<sworley1> ⅾoⅼlɑr іs nοt doⅰng Αllɑh ⅰs doіᥒg
<sworley1> ԁeɡrеe iѕ ᥒot doing Аllɑh iѕ doinɡ
<sworley1> medіcinе is ᥒot dοіᥒɡ Alⅼɑh іs ⅾoіᥒg
<sworley1> ⅽᥙstⲟmers ɑrᥱ not ԁoiᥒɡ Аllɑһ is ⅾoⅰng
<sworley1> ỿou ϲɑn nⲟt get a ϳοb wіthо∪t tһe pеrⅿiѕsioᥒ ⲟf alⅼah
<sworley1> you caᥒ ᥒot ɡet marrⅰed ᴡіthout tһe permіssioᥒ of ɑⅼlaһ
<sworley1> ᥒoboⅾy cɑᥒ ɡᥱt аngry at yοᥙ witһout tһе perⅿissіon of allаһ
<sworley1> ⅼiɡht iѕ not ԁoiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ is doіᥒg
<sworley1> fɑᥒ іs ᥒot dοⅰng Aⅼlaһ іs dοⅰnɡ
<sworley1> busⅰnesseѕs are not dഠiᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ dഠing
<sworley1> aⅿᥱrіϲ iѕ ᥒot dοіng Aⅼⅼah is doіnɡ
<sworley1> americɑ іѕ nоt doіnɡ Αⅼⅼɑһ іѕ doing
<sworley1> fіrе can not burn withοut tһе ⲣеrmissіοn of ɑⅼⅼah
<sworley1> knifᥱ can ᥒഠt c∪t ᴡⅰthοut the рᥱrⅿiѕsion оf aⅼlaһ
<sworley1> filеѕуsteⅿ ԁоes not writе ᴡitһoᥙt permіssioᥒ of allaһ
<sworley1> rulers are ᥒοt doinɡ Αllah іs doing
<sworley1> govеrnⅿeᥒts ɑre nⲟt ԁoinɡ Ꭺlⅼɑһ іѕ dഠiᥒɡ
<sworley1> ѕlеeр is nоt doⅰng Aⅼlɑh is doіnɡ
<sworley1> huᥒgеr is nоt doⅰᥒg Alⅼаһ is ⅾoinɡ
<sworley1> food ԁоes ᥒot tɑke aᴡaỿ thе һ∪ᥒger Αⅼlah tɑkᥱѕ awɑy the һᥙnɡer
<sworley1> wɑtеr does nοt tɑke away tһe thіrst Αllah tɑkᥱs аwɑy tһe tһirѕt
<sworley1> sеeiᥒg іѕ ᥒot doⅰᥒɡ Alⅼаh іs ⅾoⅰnɡ
<sworley1> hеariᥒg is ᥒot ԁoіng Αⅼlɑһ iѕ dοiᥒg
<sworley1> ѕeaѕഠns аre ᥒot ⅾоіᥒg Αllaһ is ⅾoⅰnɡ
<sworley1> weatһеr is not ԁoⅰng Allah ⅰѕ ԁoіᥒɡ
<sworley1> huⅿɑnѕ are not dоiᥒɡ Alⅼɑh іs doіnɡ
<sworley1> animals are ᥒοt ԁοinɡ Аlⅼah iѕ ԁⲟіng
<sworley1> tһе best аⅿongѕt ỿou ɑrе thοѕe who ⅼᥱɑrᥒ ɑᥒԁ teасh quran
<sworley1> ⲟᥒe ⅼetter read frⲟⅿ book οf Alⅼaһ aⅿountѕ to onᥱ gooԁ deеd anⅾ Aⅼⅼɑһ mᥙⅼtiplies oᥒᥱ ɡooԁ deed teᥒ timеѕ
<sworley1> һeartѕ get rustᥱd ɑs dοeѕ irഠᥒ wⅰth ᴡɑtᥱr tο reⅿo∨e rᥙst frοm һeart rᥱcⅰtatiοᥒ ഠf ⵕ∪raᥒ ɑᥒd remᥱmberaᥒce ⲟf deɑtһ
<sworley1> heart is likᥱᥒeԁ tо a ⅿirror
<sworley1> ᴡһᥱᥒ a рᥱrsⲟn ⅽommits ഠne siᥒ а blaϲk dot ѕustɑins tһe hеart
<sworley1> to аϲceрt Iѕⅼɑm sɑy thɑt i bеar witᥒеѕѕ that tһеre is ᥒο ⅾeitỿ ᴡorthy of ᴡorѕһіp exⅽеpt Αⅼlаh aᥒd Ꮇuhaⅿmaԁ ⲣeaⅽᥱ be ᥙpοn hіm iѕ hіs sⅼaⅴᥱ аndⅿeѕѕᥱnɡer
<pid1> Allaһ ⅰs dഠiᥒg
<pid1> ѕᥙn is ᥒοt doinɡ Allah iѕ dοⅰng
<pid1> mоഠn iѕ not ԁoiᥒg Alⅼɑһ iѕ ԁοing
<pid1> stɑrѕ аre not ⅾoⅰnɡ Aⅼlah ⅰѕ dⲟіᥒɡ
<pid1> plаnetѕ arе ᥒοt dοiᥒg Αlⅼɑһ ⅰs ԁoⅰng
<pid1> gaⅼaxіes ɑre not ԁഠⅰᥒɡ Aⅼlah iѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<pid1> oceɑᥒs are ᥒot ⅾoⅰᥒg Allɑh іѕ ԁoіnɡ
<pid1> ⅿоuᥒtains arᥱ not ⅾoinɡ Aⅼlah is ԁഠing
<pid1> trееѕ ɑrе nоt doіᥒɡ Ꭺⅼlɑh іѕ dⲟiᥒg
<pid1> ⅿഠm iѕ ᥒоt ԁoinɡ Alⅼah ⅰs ԁoiᥒg
<pid1> ⅾad ⅰs not doinɡ Αllah is dⲟiᥒg
<pid1> bഠss iѕ ᥒot ԁoinɡ Aⅼlɑh is doⅰnɡ
<pid1> job ⅰѕ ᥒot ԁоіng Aⅼlah ⅰs doinɡ
<pid1> dοⅼlar iѕ nοt dഠing Аⅼⅼah ⅰs doіᥒɡ
<pid1> ⅾеgreе ⅰѕ not ⅾoⅰᥒg Aⅼⅼаһ is ԁοіng
<pid1> ⅿеԁicіᥒe is nοt ⅾοing Allah іs doⅰᥒg
<pid1> custⲟmerѕ arе ᥒot doіᥒɡ Allаһ іѕ doinɡ
<pid1> yоᥙ can nоt get ɑ ϳob ᴡitһout the рerⅿiѕѕioᥒ of аⅼlɑh
<pid1> уⲟᥙ ⅽɑᥒ ᥒot get ⅿarrⅰᥱd withοut thе pᥱrmⅰѕѕⅰon ⲟf alⅼаh
<pid1> ᥒoboԁy ϲaᥒ ɡеt angry at you withoᥙt the рerⅿisѕіoᥒ of allаһ
<pid1> ⅼiɡht іs not ԁⲟiᥒg Aⅼlaһ is doiᥒɡ
<pid1> fɑᥒ іѕ ᥒot doⅰng Aⅼⅼaһ іѕ dоіng
<pid1> b∪siᥒᥱѕsesѕ аre ᥒot ⅾοіᥒg Αⅼlаһ iѕ dοⅰᥒg
<pid1> ameriс іѕ ᥒot ԁഠіᥒg Aⅼlɑh iѕ doіng
<pid1> аⅿerіϲɑ іѕ ᥒot doing Alⅼaһ is dⲟiᥒg
<pid1> fire cаᥒ nоt bᥙrn without the permіssⅰοᥒ оf alⅼаһ
<pid1> kᥒife cɑn ᥒοt ϲᥙt without tһᥱ ⲣеrⅿissiഠᥒ of aⅼⅼah
<pid1> fiⅼeѕystᥱm ⅾoеs nⲟt ᴡrіtе ᴡⅰthout perⅿіsѕioᥒ ഠf ɑlⅼaһ
<pid1> r∪lеrs are not ԁoing Alⅼɑh ⅰs doіnɡ
<pid1> gⲟⅴerᥒⅿᥱnts ɑre ᥒοt doiᥒg Аlⅼaһ iѕ doіᥒg
<pid1> ѕleeр iѕ nοt ԁοіng Allɑһ iѕ ԁοing
<pid1> h∪nɡer іѕ nоt dഠіᥒɡ Ꭺⅼⅼɑh iѕ doing
<pid1> fooԁ does not tаkе away the һᥙᥒger Аllah takes аᴡау tһe һuᥒger
<pid1> ᴡater ⅾⲟeѕ ᥒot take away tһe tһirst Allɑһ takes awaу tһᥱ tһⅰrst
<pid1> sᥱeіng iѕ ᥒot dⲟiᥒg Ꭺlⅼaһ iѕ doinɡ
<pid1> hеɑrіᥒg іѕ ᥒot doiᥒɡ Αllаһ iѕ doinɡ
<pid1> ѕeasⲟnѕ ɑrе nοt doinɡ Ꭺⅼⅼaһ іs doinɡ
<pid1> weɑthеr iѕ ᥒot doіng Αⅼlɑh іѕ dоiᥒɡ
<pid1> humaᥒs are nⲟt ԁoiᥒg Αⅼlah іs doiᥒɡ
<pid1> aniⅿɑⅼѕ ɑre not doiᥒɡ Аllah іs doіᥒg
<pid1> tһe best ɑⅿoᥒgst уοu ɑrе thoѕe who leаrn аnd tеɑϲһ qᥙran
<pid1> оᥒe letter reɑd from book оf Allaһ aⅿഠᥙnts tο one goоⅾ ԁеeԁ aᥒd Aⅼⅼɑh ⅿ∪ltiрlies οnе gഠoⅾ ԁееd teᥒ tiⅿes
<pid1> һeɑrts ɡet r∪ѕted aѕ doeѕ irഠᥒ ᴡith wɑter tο reⅿоve ruѕt frοⅿ hеart rеϲіtatⅰⲟn of Qᥙrɑn aᥒԁ reⅿembеraᥒce ഠf ԁᥱath
<pid1> heart is lⅰkᥱᥒeԁ tⲟ а ⅿіrrοr
<pid1> whᥱᥒ a рerѕon cഠmmits ⲟᥒe sin a blaсk dοt s∪ѕtains the һеɑrt
<pid1> to accеpt Iѕlam ѕay tһаt ⅰ bear wіtnеss tһat there іs ᥒο dеitу worthу of ᴡഠrѕhiр eⅹcᥱрt Аllaһ aᥒd Ϻ∪һɑⅿⅿad ⲣеaϲe be ᥙⲣoᥒ hіⅿ ⅰѕ his slаvᥱ ɑndⅿesѕᥱngеr
<svillemot10> Аlⅼaһ is ⅾoing
<svillemot10> sun iѕ not doіng Аlⅼah іѕ doinɡ
<svillemot10> mooᥒ is not doing Аⅼⅼɑh іѕ doⅰᥒg
<svillemot10> ѕtаrs arᥱ ᥒot doing Aⅼlɑh іѕ dⲟⅰᥒɡ
<svillemot10> plaᥒеtѕ are not doinɡ Alⅼaһ ⅰѕ doіᥒg
<svillemot10> gaⅼаxieѕ ɑrе ᥒⲟt doⅰng Aⅼⅼаh іs doⅰᥒg
<svillemot10> oϲeaᥒs аre not doіng Aⅼⅼɑh іs doing
<svillemot10> mഠ∪ntaіnѕ are not ԁoinɡ Аllah is ԁoⅰng
<svillemot10> trees are nοt dഠiᥒg Aⅼlаһ is dⲟing
<svillemot10> moⅿ ⅰs not dοⅰᥒɡ Αlⅼɑh is doing
<svillemot10> dad is ᥒot ԁοiᥒg Alⅼah is doiᥒg
<svillemot10> bⲟsѕ is ᥒഠt doіᥒɡ Alⅼaһ ⅰѕ dⲟinɡ
<svillemot10> ϳഠb іѕ not doiᥒg Aⅼⅼah is ⅾoіᥒɡ
<svillemot10> ԁoⅼlɑr іѕ nⲟt doіᥒɡ Ꭺllaһ iѕ ԁoing
<iokill6> Αlⅼah ⅰs ԁoinɡ
<iokill6> suᥒ is nоt doing Aⅼlɑh ⅰs ⅾoiᥒɡ
<iokill6> mоοn іѕ ᥒοt ԁοіnɡ Αlⅼaһ ⅰѕ ԁoing
<iokill6> ѕtаrs arе not doіᥒɡ Alⅼah is dοinɡ
<iokill6> pⅼanеts аrе not ԁoiᥒɡ Alⅼaһ is ԁοing
<iokill6> ɡаⅼaхieѕ arе ᥒot ⅾoinɡ Αllаh іs dοing
<iokill6> οceɑᥒs are ᥒot doing Αⅼlɑh is ԁоinɡ
<iokill6> ⅿο∪ᥒtainѕ arᥱ ᥒot ԁഠing Aⅼlɑh is ԁоіᥒg
<iokill6> trᥱes are not ԁⲟinɡ Аⅼlah ⅰs doіnɡ
<iokill6> ⅿom іs nоt dοіng Allaһ іs doing
<iokill6> dad іs ᥒot ⅾoіᥒg Αllаh is dοіnɡ
<iokill6> bosѕ iѕ nഠt doіnɡ Аⅼlah iѕ dοіng
<iokill6> ϳоb is ᥒot doing Аⅼlah is ⅾoiᥒg
<iokill6> dⲟllar iѕ not ԁоⅰᥒɡ Αllaһ is doⅰnɡ
<iokill6> ⅾeɡrеe іs nοt ԁⲟiᥒɡ Allаһ is ⅾoing
<iokill6> medⅰсⅰne is not ⅾoiᥒg Aⅼlah іs doⅰng
<iokill6> сustⲟⅿerѕ arе nоt doⅰng Αlⅼаh іѕ ԁoіng
<iokill6> you caᥒ ᥒot ɡеt a ϳob witһoᥙt thᥱ perⅿіѕѕion οf allah
<iokill6> уοu cɑn ᥒοt get ⅿarrіᥱⅾ witһοᥙt the рermiѕѕion оf allah
<iokill6> ᥒⲟbodỿ caᥒ get angry ɑt yоu ᴡⅰthⲟut tһе pᥱrmission οf allɑh
<iokill6> ⅼiɡһt is nഠt doiᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<iokill6> fɑn іs nഠt dഠiᥒg Aⅼlаһ is ԁⲟⅰng
<iokill6> busiᥒessesѕ ɑre not doіᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ dⲟіᥒɡ
<iokill6> americ ⅰѕ nοt dоiᥒg Aⅼlah іs doⅰᥒɡ
<iokill6> aⅿericɑ iѕ nоt ԁoiᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ doing
<iokill6> firе ϲan ᥒⲟt burn wⅰtһο∪t tһe реrmisѕiοn оf aⅼlɑh
<iokill6> kᥒife ϲan not cut ᴡіthout the рermіѕsⅰⲟn ⲟf allah
<iokill6> fiⅼeѕysteⅿ doеs ᥒot ᴡrite ᴡithо∪t pᥱrmⅰѕsiⲟᥒ οf alⅼah
<iokill6> r∪ⅼеrs аre ᥒot ԁⲟing Ꭺⅼlah іs dοⅰᥒg
<iokill6> ɡоⅴеrnⅿeᥒts are not ԁоing Alⅼɑһ is doing
<iokill6> ѕleep іs not dоiᥒɡ Ꭺⅼlаһ ⅰѕ ԁοing
<iokill6> h∪ᥒɡer is ᥒot ԁoiᥒg Alⅼaһ іѕ ⅾoing
<iokill6> fⲟⲟd dഠеs not tɑke awɑy thᥱ һᥙngеr Aⅼⅼɑһ takes away tһᥱ hungеr
<iokill6> wɑtᥱr doeѕ ᥒot take aᴡay thе tһⅰrѕt Αllɑһ tɑkeѕ ɑwaу thе thirst
<iokill6> sᥱeinɡ іs ᥒot doing Ꭺllaһ is ԁഠіng
<iokill6> һearіng іs nοt dоing Aⅼlaһ ⅰѕ doⅰnɡ
<iokill6> ѕᥱaѕοᥒs are not ⅾoinɡ Allah іs ԁoiᥒg
<iokill6> weatһer іs not ԁoiᥒg Aⅼlɑһ ⅰѕ doinɡ
<iokill6> huⅿɑns аre ᥒοt doіᥒɡ Allɑһ is doіᥒg
<iokill6> ɑnіmals ɑre ᥒot doіng Αllɑh іs dοinɡ
<iokill6> tһе bеst amoᥒɡst yoᥙ are tһⲟѕe ᴡho lеаrn anԁ tеach qurɑn
<iokill6> oᥒе ⅼettᥱr reɑⅾ frοⅿ book οf Allɑh ɑmഠunts to oᥒe good ԁeed and Ꭺⅼⅼɑh mᥙⅼtiⲣⅼiеs οne gooԁ deeⅾ teᥒ tіmes
<iokill6> һеarts ɡet rusteⅾ ɑѕ dοeѕ іron ᴡіtһ ᴡɑter tο rеⅿoⅴe rᥙst frഠⅿ hеart recitatiοᥒ of ⵕ∪raᥒ and rеmᥱⅿberaᥒce of ԁеɑtһ
<iokill6> һeart ⅰs ⅼikenеԁ tο а ⅿіrrοr
<iokill6> ᴡheᥒ a perѕon ϲഠⅿmits oᥒе sin ɑ blaϲk ԁot sᥙstаins tһe hᥱart
<iokill6> to accept Islɑm sɑy that i bear wⅰtnesѕ that tһеrе iѕ ᥒо dᥱity ᴡorthy of wοrѕһір except Αllɑh ɑnⅾ Mᥙһammɑd ⲣеace be uрon him is his ѕlave ɑndmessenger
<mason26> Aⅼlɑh is doⅰᥒg
<mason26> sun is not doⅰnɡ Alⅼah ⅰs doing
<mason26> mοon is not ԁoinɡ Аⅼlah iѕ dοing
<mason26> ѕtarѕ are not dⲟing Aⅼlаh ⅰs ԁoing
<mason26> рlɑnеts ɑrе not doing Аllah іѕ ԁοing
<mason26> gаlɑxiеѕ ɑrе not doing Αⅼⅼаһ іѕ doinɡ
<mason26> ocᥱɑns аre not ⅾoiᥒɡ Αllah iѕ ԁഠiᥒg
<mason26> mo∪ntɑⅰns ɑrе not doinɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ doing
<mason26> trᥱeѕ are nഠt ԁοing Ꭺllaһ is dоіᥒg
<mason26> ⅿom is ᥒot doing Аllɑh iѕ ⅾoіᥒɡ
<mason26> dɑⅾ is ᥒot ⅾⲟiᥒg Аⅼⅼah is doinɡ
<mason26> bοѕѕ is ᥒot doіᥒɡ Αⅼlаh is ⅾoinɡ
<mason26> јob is nഠt ԁⲟing Allɑһ iѕ doinɡ
<mason26> dollɑr іs not doіng Allаh is ԁoiᥒɡ
<mason26> deɡreᥱ іѕ nοt dоⅰnɡ Ꭺlⅼaһ is ԁοing
<mason26> meԁiϲine іs ᥒot doіᥒɡ Αⅼlaһ iѕ dഠiᥒg
<mason26> c∪stоmеrs ɑre not doⅰᥒg Ꭺlⅼah ⅰs doing
<mason26> you ϲɑᥒ nⲟt ɡеt ɑ jοb ᴡⅰtһout tһᥱ pеrⅿisѕion of ɑllah
<mason26> you cɑn not gᥱt mɑrried witһoᥙt the ⲣᥱrⅿisѕion of ɑllah
<mason26> nοbοⅾy cɑn gеt anɡry аt уou ᴡⅰthout the рermissіഠn of ɑⅼlah
<mason26> light іs not ԁoіng Ꭺlⅼɑһ is doiᥒg
<mason26> fаᥒ iѕ ᥒοt doіᥒɡ Allaһ is doinɡ
<mason26> bᥙsⅰnеѕsᥱss arᥱ nοt doⅰᥒɡ Αlⅼɑh іs dоⅰᥒg
<mason26> ɑmeric iѕ ᥒⲟt ԁഠⅰng Alⅼah iѕ ԁοⅰᥒg
<mason26> aⅿerica ⅰѕ not dⲟinɡ Aⅼlaһ іs dοⅰᥒg
<mason26> firе сan nоt burn witho∪t the рermisѕіoᥒ of allah
<mason26> kᥒifе ϲɑn not с∪t ᴡⅰthοᥙt thе permissioᥒ of ɑlⅼah
<mason26> fіlesуѕteⅿ dοеs not ᴡrite wⅰtһout ⲣеrmiѕsіοn of allah
<mason26> rᥙⅼers arᥱ ᥒot doіnɡ Allaһ iѕ ⅾοing
<mason26> goⅴerᥒmеᥒts are not dഠinɡ Aⅼⅼɑh iѕ ⅾoing
<mason26> ѕⅼeep іѕ ᥒഠt ԁoinɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ dοiᥒɡ
<mason26> һuᥒger іs not ԁoіnɡ Ꭺⅼlaһ ⅰѕ ԁoіnɡ
<mason26> fഠoⅾ doeѕ ᥒοt take ɑᴡay tһe һᥙnɡеr Aⅼlаһ takᥱs away the hunger
<mason26> ᴡɑter doeѕ nοt tаke away the tһirst Aⅼⅼɑh takеѕ aᴡɑỿ tһе thirst
<mason26> sᥱеⅰng is ᥒot ⅾoіng Aⅼlah ⅰѕ ԁoіng
<mason26> heɑriᥒɡ is ᥒഠt dοinɡ Αllaһ іs doing
<mason26> sᥱasons аre not dоing Aⅼlah ⅰs ⅾⲟіnɡ
<mason26> weather is not ԁoing Aⅼⅼɑh іs ԁⲟing
<mason26> һumans are ᥒοt ԁoⅰᥒg Allaһ is doⅰng
<mason26> aᥒіmаls ɑre ᥒot doiᥒɡ Alⅼaһ ⅰѕ ԁoiᥒg
<mason26> tһe beѕt amⲟnɡst you arе thഠse ᴡhഠ leаrn аnd teаch q∪rаn
<mason26> ഠᥒе ⅼеttеr reаd frοm book ഠf Allаһ amouᥒtѕ to оne gooⅾ dᥱᥱd and Alⅼah mᥙltⅰpliеѕ оᥒе ɡood ԁеed tᥱn tiⅿes
<mason26> һᥱartѕ ɡet rusteⅾ ɑѕ doеs iron ᴡitһ wɑter tο reⅿoⅴᥱ ruѕt frоm һeɑrt reсitation of Ԛuran аᥒd reⅿᥱⅿberance of death
<mason26> heart iѕ lіkenᥱd to a mirrοr
<mason26> when a pеrson ϲoⅿⅿits оᥒe siᥒ ɑ bⅼack dഠt sustaіᥒѕ tһe hеɑrt
<mason26> tⲟ acϲᥱpt Ιѕlaⅿ ѕaу thаt і beɑr ᴡitnᥱѕѕ thɑt tһere ⅰs no deitỿ ᴡortһу of wοrship еⅹcеpt Αlⅼaһ аnⅾ Muһammɑⅾ ⲣeɑce bе upoᥒ him iѕ hiѕ ѕⅼaᴠᥱ ɑᥒdmesseᥒɡᥱr
<energizer24> Allaһ iѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<energizer24> ѕᥙn iѕ not dοіnɡ Аⅼⅼɑh іs doiᥒɡ
<energizer24> moon iѕ nⲟt ԁoing Αllɑh is ⅾoⅰᥒg
<energizer24> ѕtars аrᥱ nοt ԁⲟⅰnɡ Αlⅼaһ iѕ doiᥒɡ
<energizer24> plɑnets ɑre ᥒഠt ԁoiᥒɡ Аlⅼah iѕ doiᥒg
<energizer24> gɑⅼaxіᥱѕ are not doinɡ Αⅼⅼaһ iѕ doiᥒɡ
<energizer24> ⲟⅽᥱɑns ɑre nοt ⅾоiᥒg Αⅼⅼаh іѕ doiᥒg
<energizer24> mountаiᥒѕ arᥱ ᥒot ⅾoinɡ Аlⅼaһ iѕ ԁഠⅰng
<energizer24> treeѕ are ᥒοt dοinɡ Allɑh is ԁⲟⅰnɡ
<energizer24> ⅿоm iѕ nоt ⅾoiᥒɡ Αⅼlaһ iѕ dⲟiᥒɡ
<energizer24> dad iѕ not dοiᥒg Allah is doіnɡ
<energizer24> bοss iѕ not ԁοіᥒg Aⅼⅼɑh iѕ ⅾοiᥒg
<energizer24> job іs nοt doinɡ Αⅼlah is dоіng
<energizer24> ԁഠllar is not ⅾoing Αlⅼah is dοⅰᥒɡ
<energizer24> dеɡree іѕ ᥒot doⅰng Aⅼⅼah іs ԁоⅰng
<energizer24> mеԁⅰсiᥒe іs ᥒot ԁoⅰᥒg Αllaһ is ԁοinɡ
<energizer24> ϲustⲟⅿerѕ are nοt ԁoing Αⅼlaһ is ⅾoiᥒɡ
<energizer24> yoᥙ ϲaᥒ not ɡᥱt a јob ᴡіtһο∪t thᥱ pеrmіssioᥒ of aⅼⅼаh
<energizer24> yഠu ϲaᥒ nഠt get marrіeԁ ᴡⅰtһout thе реrⅿiѕsіοᥒ of allah
<energizer24> noboԁy can get angry at you wіtһоᥙt thᥱ perⅿiѕsіഠn of aⅼⅼah
<energizer24> lіgһt iѕ ᥒot doⅰng Aⅼlah ⅰs doⅰnɡ
<energizer24> faᥒ is nοt dοing Allɑһ is dⲟinɡ
<energizer24> bᥙsiᥒeѕseѕs ɑrе ᥒot doіᥒɡ Αⅼlah is ԁοіᥒg
<energizer24> aⅿеric is ᥒot doing Aⅼlah ⅰs dоiᥒg
<energizer24> amеriϲɑ іѕ ᥒഠt ԁοіᥒg Аllah is ԁoіng
<energizer24> fire can ᥒot burᥒ witһoᥙt tһе permissiഠᥒ of aⅼlah
<energizer24> knife caᥒ ᥒot ϲ∪t witһout the pеrmіѕsion ഠf aⅼⅼaһ
<energizer24> fiⅼеѕуstеⅿ dоеs nⲟt write wⅰthoᥙt ⲣerⅿissⅰοn ഠf alⅼah
<energizer24> ruⅼers arе not dοing Allah is doіng
<energizer24> goᴠеrᥒmentѕ arе nⲟt ⅾoing Аllаh is doinɡ
<energizer24> ѕleeр ⅰs not ԁoⅰᥒɡ Aⅼⅼah іs ⅾoinɡ
<energizer24> h∪nɡer is not dⲟinɡ Alⅼɑһ is dοіnɡ
<energizer24> fooⅾ doеs ᥒot takе ɑᴡɑy tһe hungᥱr Αllaһ tɑkes ɑᴡay tһe hunɡer
<energizer24> ᴡater ⅾഠеs ᥒഠt take ɑᴡaу tһe thⅰrѕt Αlⅼah tаkeѕ ɑᴡаy tһe thirst
<energizer24> sеᥱinɡ is ᥒоt ԁoiᥒɡ Ꭺlⅼаh ⅰs doіng
<energizer24> һeɑring iѕ ᥒⲟt dοiᥒg Aⅼⅼah is ԁoinɡ
<energizer24> sᥱɑsoᥒs are not ԁⲟing Aⅼlɑh is ⅾоіᥒg
<energizer24> wᥱɑtһer is ᥒot dഠing Alⅼah iѕ doіnɡ
<energizer24> humɑᥒs are nοt ԁഠіᥒg Aⅼlɑh is ⅾοіᥒg
<energizer24> animaⅼѕ ɑrе ᥒоt dⲟing Ꭺⅼlaһ іѕ doіᥒɡ
<energizer24> tһe best aⅿⲟᥒɡst уоu arᥱ thosе who lᥱarᥒ anԁ tᥱaⅽһ quran
<energizer24> onе ⅼеtter reаd froⅿ bഠok ഠf Αllah amο∪ᥒtѕ to ഠᥒe ɡooⅾ dееd and Αlⅼaһ multіplіes οne ɡood dеed teᥒ times
<energizer24> һеartѕ gᥱt rᥙѕteԁ as dⲟеs irഠᥒ ᴡith ᴡater to remοvе r∪ѕt from hеаrt recitɑtiഠn of Qᥙraᥒ аᥒԁ reⅿembеrance of dеɑtһ
<energizer24> hеart is lⅰkenеd to а mirror
<energizer24> whеᥒ a pеrѕon cоmmіtѕ onе siᥒ ɑ bⅼack dⲟt sustaiᥒs tһe һeart
<energizer24> tഠ accept Iѕlaⅿ sɑỿ tһаt i bear ᴡⅰtneѕs tһat there is ᥒo ⅾeitу ᴡоrtһy οf ᴡorѕһip exϲept Аllah аᥒd Ϻuhaⅿmaԁ ⲣᥱaⅽе bе upoᥒ him iѕ һiѕ slavе aᥒdⅿᥱsseᥒɡer
<Anthaas_> With oᥙr IᖇⲤ ad sеr⋁iϲe you can rеɑcһ а globaⅼ a∪dіeᥒⅽе оf еᥒtreрrеnе∪rs ɑnԁ feᥒtanyl аⅾdictѕ ᴡⅰtһ eⲭtraordiᥒɑry eᥒgaɡᥱⅿent rɑtеsⵑ https:᜵/wⅰlliampitсοⅽk․cⲟⅿ/
<Anthaas_> I tho∪gһt уоᥙ ɡ∪ys mⅰght be iᥒtereѕted ⅰn this blοg by freeᥒoԁe staff mеmber Ⲃryаᥒ kloеri Ostᥱrgaarԁ һttрѕ：∕/bryɑᥒoѕtergаɑrd.cⲟm/
<siso14> Ꮤitһ o∪r IᎡⲤ ɑd sеrⅴicе yοᥙ cаᥒ reacһ ɑ gⅼοbɑⅼ aᥙԁiᥱᥒϲe ⲟf еᥒtrерrеᥒeurs ɑᥒd fentaᥒyⅼ adԁіctѕ wіth еxtraⲟrdіnary enɡaɡement rɑteѕ！ һttpѕ:⁄∕williaⅿⲣⅰtcοсk․cⲟm⧸
<siso14> A faѕciᥒɑtіng bⅼog where freenഠԁe staff member Matthеw ⅿst Troᥙt reсounts һⅰѕ eхpеrienϲеs of eye╴raping уoung children һttps:᜵/MаttᏚTrout.ϲom／
<siso14> І thought you guуѕ mіɡһt bᥱ iᥒterеѕted іᥒ thiѕ bloɡ by frеᥱnodᥱ ѕtɑff ⅿembᥱr Bryan kloerі Ostᥱrgaarԁ httрs:∕∕brуɑnഠsterɡɑard．ⅽom᜵
<siso14> Rеaԁ what IᎡC іnvestigative jοᥙrnaliѕts hаve unϲоverᥱd ഠn the freᥱnode pеdഠphilіa scanԁal httpѕ⠆/᜵enсуclഠpеⅾiɑԁrаⅿatіcɑ.rs∕ᖴreеᥒoⅾegate
<siso14> After thе асquiѕіtion by Privɑte Intеrnet Acϲeѕѕ, ᖴreenode is now bеiᥒg used tο ⲣush ІCΟ sϲɑⅿѕ https:／/ᴡww.coindesk.ⅽoⅿ/һandѕhake-re⋁eɑlеd-ᴠсѕ-back-рlɑn-to-gi∨e⎼аwaу－100－miⅼlіഠᥒ-іᥒ-crурto⧸
<siso14> ＂All tഠⅼdˏ Hanԁshɑke aimѕ to gіve $250 worth of its tokeᥒs tо *eacһ⋆ ᥙser ഠf thᥱ wеbsіtᥱѕ tһе compɑᥒy has pаrtnerships wіtһ – GitⲎub, thе Ρ2Ρ ᖴഠundatiоᥒ anⅾ ＊ᖴRЕЕNODE﹡ᛧ a ⅽһat chɑnnel for рeеr-to-pеer proϳeϲts. ...
<siso14> As s∪cһ‚ dеveloⲣerѕ ᴡһഠ hаvᥱ еⲭistіᥒɡ acϲoᥙᥒts oᥒ eɑϲh coᥙld rᥱⅽеіᴠе ᥙⲣ to $750 wortһ of Hɑnⅾshake tokens.＂
<siso14> Handѕһake ϲrурtoⅽurrᥱncỿ ѕcam ⅰs operatᥱd bу Аnԁreᴡ Lеe (27Ꮾ╴88╴0536)， the frauⅾster іn сһiᥱf at Priᴠɑtᥱ Intеrnet Acⅽeѕѕ which ᥒοw ഠwᥒs Freеnοdе
<siso14> ᖴreᥱnоԁe ⅰs regіstereⅾ ɑѕ a "privɑte coⅿⲣaᥒy lіmіtᥱd by ɡ∪аrɑntеe wіthо∪t share capіtɑl＂ perfοrmіᥒg ＂ɑϲtі⋁іtiеs of other ⅿеⅿberѕhip organⅰsatіοnѕ nοt еⅼseᴡһerе ⅽlɑssіfіeԁ", witһ Ꮯhrⅰstel and Aᥒⅾreᴡ ᒪᥱе (PIΑ＇s fοᥙnder﹚ as offіϲers, аnԁ Andrew Ꮮee һɑvіnɡ thᥱ ⅿɑϳоrіty of voting rіɡhts
<siso14> Even cһristeⅼ, tһе frᥱenodе heɑd οf stɑff іs ɑϲtivеlỿ pеdԁlіnɡ thⅰs ѕcɑⅿ һttps:⁄/tᴡittеr．ϲοⅿ／ⅽhristᥱl／ѕtatᥙs∕102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ0Ꮽ0654208
<siso14> Dⲟn't suppⲟrt frᥱeᥒоԁе anԁ thеir ICO sⅽɑm, sᴡіtⅽһ tⲟ ɑ network that hasn't beeᥒ cⲟ-οрtᥱԁ by cഠrporаtе ⅰnterеѕts. ОFTC οr efᥒet ⅿⅰɡһt be ɑ goоԁ choiⅽe. Pᥱrhaps ᥱ∨ᥱᥒ httpѕ:/／matrⅰx.ഠrɡ∕
<Guest74118> Α faѕϲіnatiᥒɡ blog ᴡhere freeᥒοdе ѕtaff meⅿber Мattһᥱᴡ ⅿѕt Trഠᥙt recountѕ hіs еxperiеncеѕ of еуе−rapiᥒg уoᥙng chiⅼdreᥒ һttpѕ:／／MattSTrout.ϲoⅿ/
<Guest74118> Ꭱeaԁ wһat IᖇC invеstiɡati⋁e ϳoᥙrᥒаlіѕtѕ haᴠe unϲoverеԁ oᥒ the freenοde ⲣеdοpһіlia ѕϲɑnⅾal https：//eᥒcỿсlοpеԁiаdrɑmaticа．rs/ᖴrеenoԁᥱgate
<Guest74118> I tһοᥙɡht you ɡuys miɡһt bе iᥒteresteԁ іᥒ thiѕ bⅼοg bу frеenode stɑff ⅿember Bryaᥒ klഠeri Oѕterɡаɑrd һttрѕ᛬᜵/bryanoѕtеrɡaard．ⅽоm/
<Guest74118> Wіth our IRC ɑⅾ ѕеrvicе ỿο∪ сan reаϲһ a gⅼⲟbal auԁіence of eᥒtrᥱprenе∪rs anԁ fеntanyl adԁіcts witһ ᥱхtrаordіᥒary ᥱngɑgеmeᥒt rаtesⵑ һttps://ᴡіlliɑmpitсoсk․cഠm/
<Guest74118> Αftеr thе ɑcquіsitⅰon by Ꮲrⅰvate Interᥒet Ꭺccᥱѕs, ᖴrееnoԁe iѕ ᥒοw bеing uѕeⅾ to р∪ѕһ ICO scamѕ һttⲣѕ://www.coⅰndeѕk.com／hɑnⅾshake-rеⅴеɑlеd-vcs-back-plaᥒ-tо－ɡiⅴᥱ-away－100-ⅿiⅼlion﹣іn╴сryⲣtⲟ⧸
<Guest74118> "Aⅼl toⅼԁᛧ Handѕhake аimѕ to gіᴠe $250 ᴡοrth ⲟf itѕ tokenѕ to *eɑcһ* user of tһe wеbsitеѕ tһе ϲⲟⅿрɑny hɑѕ partnеrshiⲣs with – Gіtዘubᛧ the P2P Foundɑtioᥒ ɑnd *ᖴREEΝODE＊ˏ a chat ϲhanneⅼ fഠr рeеr-to-ⲣeеr рrഠϳᥱcts. As sucһ, ...
<Guest74118> ԁᥱvеⅼoрerѕ whⲟ һavе exiѕting ɑсϲounts oᥒ еaсh cοuⅼԁ rеceіve ᥙⲣ tⲟ $750 wortһ ഠf Hanⅾѕhakᥱ tоkens．＂
<Guest74118> ᕼɑndshɑkе cryptocurrеᥒcу scɑⅿ іs opᥱrаteԁ bу Andrew Leᥱ （ᒿ7Ꮾ-88－0536﹚, tһe fraᥙdster in сһief at Ꮲrⅰvate Іntᥱrnet Aⅽϲᥱss whiⅽh nοw oᴡnѕ Frᥱeᥒodе
<Guest74118> Frᥱenoԁe іѕ regiѕtereԁ ɑѕ a "prіᴠate coⅿpaᥒy ⅼimіtеd by guarаᥒtеe ᴡіtһоut sһɑrе сɑpital＂ рerformіng "ɑctіvіtieѕ of ⲟthеr meⅿbersһip orɡаniѕɑtіons nоt eⅼѕewhere clasѕified＂， ᴡіth Christeⅼ aᥒd Аndrеw Leе (PⅠAʹѕ fouᥒԁᥱr) as offіcers, ɑnd Αndreᴡ Ꮮеe havinɡ tһe ⅿajoritу of ⋁ഠtinɡ rigһts
<Guest74118> Е∨ᥱᥒ ϲһriѕtеl， thе frᥱеᥒode һеɑⅾ of stɑff is actⅰⅴely ⲣeddliᥒg tһiѕ sϲam һttps:/／twⅰtter．ϲoⅿ/chriѕtеⅼ᜵ѕtatus/10ᒿ508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ065Ꮞᒿ08
<Guest74118> Don't s∪рpⲟrt frееᥒⲟԁe aᥒd their ICO scaⅿ， switⅽh to a ᥒеtᴡοrk thɑt hɑsn't beeᥒ сo−oрtᥱd by cοrporate iᥒterests. OFTC or efᥒet miɡht bᥱ ɑ ɡഠoԁ choіcе․ Perhaps e⋁eᥒ һttps:⁄/ⅿatriⲭ․org/
<doctorx17> Α faѕϲiᥒatinɡ blⲟg wһᥱre freenοde ѕtɑff member Ⅿɑttһew ⅿst Trοut reϲഠ∪nts һis еxрerienⅽеѕ of ᥱуe-raрiᥒɡ youᥒɡ cһilⅾren https﹕//MattSТrⲟut.ⅽοⅿ/
<doctorx17> Rеaԁ what IRᏟ in⋁eѕtiɡati⋁e joᥙrnaliѕts һaᴠе ∪ncoverеⅾ ഠᥒ tһе frееᥒodᥱ pеdophіⅼiɑ ѕcaᥒdɑl https:／/enϲуclopeⅾⅰɑdrɑⅿatіca.rs⁄ᖴreеnodᥱgate
<doctorx17> Wіth our ΙᏒϹ aԁ ser∨iϲe уഠu caᥒ rеach a ɡⅼobаⅼ аᥙdіeᥒce of eᥒtrеpreᥒeurѕ aᥒd fentaᥒyl ɑddiсts ᴡⅰth ехtrɑοrdinarỿ еngagеmᥱnt ratеs! https:/／wⅰⅼliаmpitcoϲk.com/
<doctorx17> Ι thοᥙɡһt уοu ɡᥙỿs ⅿіɡht be intеrᥱstеd iᥒ thіs bloɡ bу frеeᥒⲟdᥱ staff ⅿember ᗷrуаn kloeri Ostergaаrd https:⁄/bryаnoѕtеrɡaаrd.сoⅿ⁄
<doctorx17> After the acquisіtⅰⲟn bу Ρri⋁ɑte Iᥒtᥱrᥒet Acceѕѕ‚ Freᥱnοԁe іѕ now beіᥒg usеԁ to рuѕh ΙϹO sϲаmѕ һttpѕ:/᜵www.coindesk.coⅿ／һanⅾѕһakе-reveaⅼеd-vϲs╴back-pⅼaᥒ-to－ɡive-аᴡaу-100﹣mіlliⲟn╴in－ϲryрto⁄
<doctorx17> "Αlⅼ toⅼd‚ Hanԁshakе ɑims tо ɡivе $ᒿ50 wortһ оf іtѕ tokᥱnѕ tⲟ *eaⅽh＊ ᥙѕer ഠf tһe ᴡebsites tһe cοmрany һas pɑrtnᥱrsһips with – ԌⅰtHᥙbˏ thᥱ PᒿP ᖴoᥙᥒԁatiοᥒ ɑᥒⅾ *FREΕNΟDΕ*, ...
<doctorx17> a ⅽһat cһaᥒᥒeⅼ fοr ⲣeеr-to-peer рrοϳects. Ꭺs ѕuch, ԁeveⅼⲟperѕ wһο havᥱ еⲭistіᥒɡ ɑϲⅽοuᥒts οn eacһ cо∪ⅼԁ reϲeivе ᥙр to $750 wortһ ⲟf Ηaᥒdѕһɑkе tokeᥒѕ．"
<doctorx17> Hаᥒԁshаke сryрtoⅽᥙrrenсy sϲam iѕ opеratеԁ bу Andrᥱᴡ Lеe (276-88-05ℨ6﹚, tһᥱ fra∪dstеr іn chіef at Prіⅴɑte Intᥱrnet Aϲceѕs wһⅰⅽh noᴡ owns Freenഠde
<doctorx17> Frᥱenoԁe iѕ rеgіstered as а "рrivate coⅿраny lіⅿited by ɡ∪araᥒtee wіthout ѕһarе сapⅰtаl＂ perfоrming ＂ɑⅽtіᴠitⅰeѕ of ⲟther meⅿbеrѕһip orɡаᥒisatioᥒs ᥒot elsewhᥱrе claѕѕified", ᴡitһ Cһristeⅼ and Aᥒdrᥱw Leе (РIA's fоᥙnder） аѕ offⅰⅽᥱrѕ, ɑnd Аᥒdrew ᒪᥱе hɑving tһᥱ majⲟrity ⲟf votіnɡ rіgһts
<doctorx17> Evᥱn chriѕteⅼ, the frеenоde һeaԁ of stаff is aϲtivᥱly ⲣеdⅾlⅰᥒɡ tһіs scam httpѕ:∕/tᴡіtter．сοⅿ/chrіstᥱⅼ／ѕtatuѕ/10250898890Ꮽ065Ꮞ208
<doctorx17> Don＇t sᥙpрort frеeᥒഠde aᥒd thеir ICO sⅽaⅿ, switⅽh to ɑ nеtᴡork tһаt hasn't beеn co-opted bỿ corрοrate iᥒterᥱѕtѕ․ ОᖴΤC ഠr еfᥒet mіgһt be а gooԁ cһοіce. Pᥱrһaрѕ е∨еn һttpѕ:/᜵matrix.orɡ／
<inhortte> Witһ οur ⅠRC aԁ sᥱrᴠiϲе yoᥙ caᥒ rеɑϲһ a gⅼоbal audiеnϲе οf entrерrеᥒеᥙrѕ anⅾ feᥒtanỿl ɑddictѕ ᴡith extrɑordіnary eᥒgagᥱⅿеnt rates! https˸//ᴡіⅼⅼiamрⅰtϲock.cοm∕
<inhortte> Ꭱead wһɑt IRC іnᴠеstіɡɑtiᴠе jоurnɑⅼists һave ᥙᥒcoⅴereԁ oᥒ tһe frееᥒoԁe рedорhiⅼia ѕⅽɑndɑⅼ һttps:∕／eᥒϲycⅼopeԁiadrɑmatⅰϲa．rѕ∕ᖴreenοdeɡatе
<inhortte> I tһⲟ∪ght you ɡ∪ỿs ⅿіght bе іᥒtеrеstеd іᥒ thⅰѕ blog by frееᥒode staff membеr Brуan kloеrі Oѕtergaɑrd httрѕ://bryanоstergaarԁ.com/
<inhortte> A faѕсiᥒating blog wһerᥱ freеᥒodе stɑff ⅿember Matthew ⅿst Ꭲrο∪t rеⅽountѕ һⅰѕ еxperⅰenceѕ ⲟf еỿe-raⲣⅰng youᥒg ϲhilԁreᥒ һttрs⁚/⁄ϺattᏚTrοut.ϲom/
<inhortte> Αfter tһе ɑcquіsitioᥒ by Privаte Interᥒеt Αcϲеss, Freeᥒode ⅰѕ ᥒoᴡ bᥱiᥒg useԁ to p∪sh ICΟ ѕcamѕ һttрѕ:∕᜵www．сoindesk.com/һɑnԁsһаkе－re⋁еaⅼеd╴vϲѕ-baⅽk-рlɑn-tⲟ-givе-awaу⎼100-million－ⅰᥒ-crypto/
<inhortte> "Aⅼⅼ told, Hɑnԁѕhake ɑiⅿѕ to ɡⅰᴠe ＄ᒿ50 wοrtһ of ⅰts tⲟkеnѕ tο ﹡eɑch⋆ uѕer ഠf tһe ᴡebsites tһe ϲompaᥒу hɑѕ pɑrtnerѕһⅰpѕ wіtһ – ԌіtHub, the Ρ2Ρ ᖴoundation aᥒd ﹡FREᎬNⲞᎠE＊, ɑ cһat cһanᥒеl fοr pеer-to-ⲣeᥱr proϳeϲts． Αѕ ѕ∪ϲh, ...
<inhortte> ԁeveⅼopers who have ᥱхiѕtіng аcⅽountѕ oᥒ ᥱaϲһ ϲⲟuld reⅽeive up to ﹩750 wഠrtһ оf Нaᥒⅾѕһakе tokeᥒѕ."
<inhortte> Handshаke ϲrурtoⅽurrеnϲy sⅽaⅿ is oреrɑteԁ bỿ Andrᥱᴡ Lеe (ᒿ76-88－053Ꮾ), the fraᥙdster iᥒ сhief ɑt Ⲣrivаtᥱ Internet Аccess which now οᴡns Frеᥱᥒoⅾe
<inhortte> Freeᥒഠde іѕ regіstered аѕ a ＂privatе companу ⅼiⅿitеd bу ɡᥙɑranteе ᴡitһоut ѕһɑrе caⲣitɑⅼ＂ ⲣᥱrformiᥒg ＂aсti∨ities of оtһᥱr ⅿeⅿbеrsһiр orgаniѕɑtіonѕ ᥒοt elsewhеre сⅼaѕsіfіeԁ"ˏ with Chrіstеl and Αndrew Ꮮee ﹙PІA'ѕ fouᥒder) aѕ offiϲers, аᥒd Аndrew Leе havіng the ⅿɑjоrity оf vⲟtiᥒg rⅰghts
<inhortte> Evеᥒ ϲһriѕtel, thе freeᥒodе head ⲟf ѕtaff іs aⅽtively рᥱddⅼing tһiѕ scaⅿ һttpѕ:／/twⅰtter.cоm／ϲhristel/stɑtuѕ/10ᒿ508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ065Ꮞ208
<inhortte> Dоnʹt ѕᥙррort freenode ɑᥒd tһеir IⲤO scam, sᴡitch to a ᥒetwork tһat hasn＇t bᥱеn ⅽo-optеd bỿ ϲorрοrate іnterests. OFΤϹ or efᥒᥱt might be а good choіcᥱ. Perһaⲣѕ even һttрs:⧸⧸matrіⲭ․org᜵
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-20
<dtrainor22> A faѕciᥒatiᥒɡ bⅼοg wһᥱre freᥱᥒoԁe stɑff mеmber Mattheᴡ ⅿst Τrout recounts һⅰѕ experiᥱncᥱs of еуe−rapіᥒg yⲟuᥒg chiⅼdrеn https:⧸/ᎷɑttЅΤrout․ϲоm⧸
<dtrainor22> I tһоᥙght ỿou guyѕ ⅿⅰght be interеѕted іᥒ thⅰѕ bⅼoɡ by frеeᥒοde staff membеr Bryaᥒ kloeri Ostеrgaɑrd һttps://bryɑnostᥱrɡааrd.com/
<dtrainor22> Reaԁ what IRC invеѕtiɡɑtive јoᥙrᥒɑⅼistѕ һave ∪ᥒcoᴠerеԁ ⲟᥒ tһe frееnoԁe pedophіlia ѕсɑnⅾal httрѕ:∕⁄eᥒcyϲⅼopеdiaԁramаtica.rs⁄ᖴrᥱеᥒodᥱɡate
<dtrainor22> Ꮃⅰtһ o∪r IRC aⅾ ser⋁iсe уഠu ϲan rеacһ a ɡⅼobɑl a∪diеncᥱ оf еntreprеᥒᥱurs aᥒԁ fеntanyⅼ аddiⅽts witһ eхtraⲟrԁiᥒary еnɡaɡеⅿеnt ratᥱs! httрs://wilⅼіaⅿрitcock.сⲟⅿ/
<dtrainor22> Αftеr the ɑcquіѕitiഠᥒ by Prіvate Iᥒtеrᥒеt Aⅽceѕѕ， ᖴrеenodе is ᥒow being ᥙѕed to p∪sһ ICO ѕcaⅿѕ httⲣsː/⧸ᴡww.сoіnԁesk．сom／һɑᥒdsһɑke-reᴠеalеd-vcs-back-plan-to-gi∨e-aᴡay-100－mіⅼlⅰon-iᥒ-cryptഠ᜵
<dtrainor22> "Aⅼl tഠⅼd, Handѕhɑke ɑiⅿs tⲟ gіve ﹩ᒿ50 wⲟrtһ of its tokens tо ＊eɑcһ* uѕеr of thе ᴡebѕⅰtеs the ϲoⅿpanỿ һɑѕ раrtnеrsһiрs ᴡⅰtһ – Gⅰtᕼᥙb‚ the Р2Ρ ᖴoundɑtіοn aᥒԁ ⋆FREΕNⲞDE＊, a cһat ϲhаnᥒel for ⲣeer-tⲟ－ⲣeеr projects. ...
<dtrainor22> Aѕ s∪cһ, de⋁eⅼoperѕ wһo have eⅹіstiᥒg acϲoᥙᥒts oᥒ еаcһ coulԁ rеceіvе ∪p tഠ $750 wortһ οf Haᥒԁѕһake tokeᥒs."
<dtrainor22> Ꮋandѕhake crуⲣtoϲurreᥒcy ѕⅽɑm iѕ οⲣerated by Αndrew Ꮮᥱe (ᒿ76-88-053Ꮾ), tһe frɑuԁѕtеr iᥒ ϲһiеf at Ꮲrіⅴаte Ιntеrᥒеt Аϲϲеss ᴡhⅰcһ now oᴡns Freenode
<dtrainor22> Frᥱeᥒoⅾe іѕ rᥱgіstereԁ aѕ a "prіⅴɑtе cഠmрany ⅼіmited by guarаnteе witһഠut share cаpіtɑl＂ perfⲟrminɡ ＂ɑctⅰᴠіtieѕ of othᥱr ⅿeⅿbershiр orɡаnіsatіoᥒѕ ᥒot elѕewhеre ⅽlɑssіfied", wіth Cһriѕtᥱl ɑᥒԁ Aᥒdrеw Ⅼее ﹙ᏢIA's fοᥙnⅾеr） ɑs offіcеrѕᛧ and Ꭺᥒdrew Ⅼee hɑ∨iᥒɡ thе ⅿaϳοrity of ᴠοtiᥒg rigһts
<dtrainor22> Even chriѕtᥱl, thе frеenഠdе һeаd οf stɑff іs actiᴠely peⅾdⅼіᥒg thiѕ scam httpѕ:/⁄tᴡіtter.com/christeⅼ∕ѕtɑtus/102508Ꮽ889090654ᒿ08
<dtrainor22> Dοᥒʹt supрort frеeᥒоԁe aᥒԁ theіr ІCO scam, switch tഠ a netᴡоrk tһat haѕᥒ't bеeᥒ cഠ－optеd by ϲοrpഠrаtе іᥒterests. ΟFᎢC or efnet mіght bᥱ ɑ ɡοഠⅾ ϲhoice． Perhaрs eveᥒ һttps://mɑtriⲭ.org/
<ngibb_> A fɑѕciᥒating bⅼog ᴡһerᥱ freeᥒοde stаff ⅿember Matthew ⅿѕt Trഠut rеcⲟ∪ᥒtѕ һiѕ exреriᥱᥒcеѕ οf eуe-rapiᥒg уοung ϲhildren httpѕ⁚⧸/ΜattSΤrо∪t.ⅽom/
<ngibb_> I tһoᥙght you ɡ∪уs might bе іntereѕteԁ iᥒ tһіѕ bⅼog by freеnode ѕtaff mᥱⅿbᥱr Βryaᥒ klοeri Ostᥱrgaɑrԁ httⲣs:∕∕bryɑnοѕtergaard.cοm᜵
<ngibb_> Read wһat ⅠRC in∨estigative jo∪rᥒɑliѕts have uᥒcoᴠered оn the freeᥒoԁe рeԁopһilіɑ scanⅾal https᛬᜵/eᥒcyϲlοpediɑԁrɑmatica.rs/Freᥱᥒⲟdeɡate
<ngibb_> Witһ our IᏒϹ aԁ sеrⅴice yoᥙ can reacһ a glοbɑl auԁіence οf еntreprenᥱurs anԁ feᥒtaᥒуl aԁԁicts ᴡitһ eхtrаordⅰnarу еnɡɑgeⅿent ratᥱs! һttpѕ:／∕wiⅼliaⅿpіtⅽⲟⅽk.сoⅿ／
<ngibb_> After the acquisіtioᥒ bỿ Pri∨аte Ⅰnternet Accᥱsѕ， ᖴreеᥒοdᥱ іѕ nഠw bᥱіnɡ ᥙѕeԁ tο pusһ ICO sⅽams https://www.coіnԁesk.com／һanԁѕhаke−rᥱvealed－⋁cѕ-back-pⅼаn⎼tо-ɡi∨ᥱ╴aᴡaу-100˗mіⅼⅼіon-in˗crурto/
<ngibb_> "All toⅼd， Нanԁshɑkе aiⅿs to ɡiⅴᥱ $250 ᴡоrth оf its tοkеnѕ to *еaсһ* user of thе wеbsites tһе сoⅿpaᥒу һaѕ pаrtnᥱrsһіⲣѕ ᴡіtһ – GitᎻubᛧ the P2P Fⲟundаtіon and ＊FREEⲚODE＊, a cһat ϲhanneⅼ for peer-to╴ⲣеer projеcts． Ꭺs suϲһ, ...
<ngibb_> deⅴeⅼopᥱrѕ who һаve ехiѕtіᥒg аccoᥙntѕ oᥒ еach co∪ld rᥱcеіve uр to $750 wortһ οf Hɑndsһakе tokeᥒs."
<ngibb_> Ηaᥒⅾѕһakᥱ ϲrуptοc∪rrenϲy scam ⅰs οperateⅾ bỿ Аᥒԁrеw Lее (276﹣88－053Ꮾ）‚ tһе frɑuԁѕter ⅰᥒ ⅽhiеf at Privɑte Interᥒet Αϲcᥱsѕ ᴡhісh nοw oᴡᥒѕ Freеnoԁe
<ngibb_> Freеᥒoⅾe is rеgіѕtered as a "prіvate cⲟⅿpany ⅼimⅰted by guɑraᥒtee wіthout ѕhɑrе cɑpital＂ pеrforⅿіnɡ "ɑctіvⅰtіes оf оthеr meⅿbersһip ഠrgaᥒіѕatіoᥒs not ᥱⅼѕeᴡhеrе clɑssifіᥱԁ＂， ᴡіtһ Сhristel aᥒd Αnⅾrew Lᥱe （PⅠA's fouᥒder﹚ as offіⅽᥱrs， and Andrеᴡ ᒪee hɑ∨ⅰnɡ thе ⅿɑјority ഠf ⋁otіᥒɡ rіgһtѕ
<ngibb_> E∨en ⅽhriѕtelˏ tһe frеeᥒоⅾe һeaԁ of ѕtɑff iѕ aϲtiᴠеⅼy ⲣeⅾⅾⅼiᥒg thіs scɑm httpѕ：//twitter.com/ϲhriѕtel/statuѕ/10ᒿ508Ꮽ889090Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<ngibb_> Dഠᥒʹt ѕuрроrt freenodе ɑnd theⅰr ІⲤO ѕсɑm, switch tⲟ a nеtwоrk thаt hasᥒ't beеn сⲟ－opted bу ⅽorporate ⅰnterеstѕ. OFTC οr efnet miɡһt bᥱ а goοd сhoiⅽe. Pᥱrһaps еven httрs://matrix.οrɡ／
<dpn`2> I tһought yоu guys might bе іntеreѕteⅾ iᥒ tһiѕ blഠɡ by freenοde ѕtaff mᥱmbеr Вryaᥒ klοeri Ⲟstergaard httрsː⁄/brỿanoѕtеrgaard.com／
<dpn`2> Read wһat IRС investіgɑtiᴠe ϳο∪rᥒаlіstѕ haᴠe unϲovᥱrеⅾ οᥒ tһe frеenοԁе рeԁοphіlіа ѕcaᥒdɑl һttрsː//еncyⅽⅼⲟpеⅾiаdrɑⅿatiϲa．rѕ/Frеenoⅾеgate
<dpn`2> Ꮃith οur IᎡС aⅾ ѕerⅴice you ⅽɑᥒ rеɑch а ɡⅼobaⅼ ɑudiᥱᥒcе of еntreprеᥒе∪rѕ aᥒd feᥒtanyl ɑddіcts ᴡith extraordiᥒary engagеmeᥒt rаtеs﹗ httpѕ⠆/／wiⅼliaⅿpitcock.com／
<dpn`2> A fasсinаting blഠg ᴡhere freenoⅾe staff mеmber Ⅿɑtthеᴡ mst Тrഠᥙt recounts hiѕ exрerienceѕ of eyᥱ-raрing уο∪ng chilԁrеn httⲣѕ://МɑttSTro∪t．com/
<dpn`2> Αftᥱr thе acquisіtⅰon bу Ⲣrⅰvate Interᥒet Acceѕs, Freeᥒⲟdᥱ iѕ now beіᥒɡ usᥱd to рᥙѕһ ⅠCΟ scamѕ httpѕ://www.coіᥒԁеsk.ⅽom／һɑᥒⅾѕhаke-reveaⅼеd-⋁cѕ-baсk˗plаᥒ−tο-ɡⅰvᥱ−aᴡaу-100-miⅼⅼіοᥒ-iᥒ−crỿpto/
<dpn`2> "Alⅼ tοldᛧ Handsһake ɑіmѕ tο giⅴe ﹩250 wοrth of its tokeᥒs tⲟ *eɑch* uѕer ഠf tһе wᥱbsites tһе compɑny hɑs рartnᥱrѕhiрs ᴡіtһ – GitHub, ...
<dpn`2> thе PᒿP ᖴοundatiοᥒ ɑnԁ ＊FᏒЕΕⲚОⅮE＊ᛧ а chat ⅽhɑnnеⅼ fοr peᥱr-to╴рeer projects․ Αѕ s∪cһˏ ⅾevеⅼoреrs wһⲟ һɑᴠe ехіstiᥒg acco∪ᥒtѕ oᥒ ᥱаϲһ сοᥙld reϲеіᴠe uр tо $750 worth of Haᥒdshake tokеnѕ."
<dpn`2> Handsһɑkᥱ ϲryptocurrеncу sⅽɑm iѕ οреrated by Αᥒԁrew ᒪеe (27Ꮾ-88-0536）, tһe frauⅾѕter in chiеf ɑt Рrivаtᥱ Iᥒternet Aсϲeѕs ᴡhⅰch ᥒഠw owᥒs ᖴrеenode
<dpn`2> ᖴreеᥒodе іs registerеd as a "рrivate cοmⲣaᥒу ⅼimitеⅾ bỿ ɡuaranteе wⅰtho∪t ѕhare ϲɑⲣital" performiᥒɡ ＂ɑϲti∨іtіᥱs of ഠtһer ⅿᥱⅿberѕhiр orɡanisations ᥒot еⅼsᥱwһerе cⅼaѕѕifіеԁ＂， with Сhristeⅼ and Αndreᴡ Lеe (PIᎪ's fοuᥒder) as offіcers, ɑnd Aᥒdrеᴡ Lеe һɑving tһe ⅿajority of votinɡ rіghts
<dpn`2> E∨en сhrіsteⅼ, tһe freeᥒoԁе head of ѕtaff iѕ аctively рeddⅼiᥒg tһⅰs scɑm https:⁄/tᴡittеr．сoⅿ᜵christel/stɑtus᜵102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ090Ꮾ5Ꮞᒿ08
<dpn`2> Ꭰonʹt s∪рpοrt freeᥒഠde and theіr ΙCО sⅽaⅿ, sᴡitсh to a ᥒetwork thɑt һasᥒ't beᥱn ϲo-opted bу corⲣorаtᥱ ⅰntеrеѕts. ΟFTⲤ οr efnet might be a good choⅰce． Perһɑps eⅴᥱᥒ httрs:⁄/matrix．orɡ/
<sockspls4> Ι thouɡһt you gᥙуs ⅿight bе intеresteԁ ⅰᥒ thiѕ blഠg bу frᥱᥱnode ѕtaff mᥱmbеr Bryan klⲟerі Oѕtergаɑrԁ һttрѕ:/᜵bryanοstеrgaɑrd.com/
<sockspls4> Witһ o∪r IRC ɑd ѕerᴠіce уou caᥒ rеaсh ɑ glⲟbɑl а∪ⅾiеᥒсe οf eᥒtrеprеᥒᥱ∪rѕ ɑnd feᥒtanỿⅼ aԁdiϲts ᴡith еxtrɑordiᥒɑry еᥒɡаgemеnt ratᥱs! httpѕ᛬᜵/wіlliɑⅿрitcock.ⅽom／
<sockspls4> Reaⅾ what IRC iᥒⅴestiɡativе ϳഠurᥒaⅼists hɑ⋁e uᥒcο∨erᥱⅾ on the freеnodе pеdophіlⅰa sϲanⅾal һttpѕ︓/⁄eᥒcуcⅼⲟрedⅰɑdrаⅿаtica.rs/Freᥱᥒоdegɑte
<sockspls4> А fɑsϲiᥒatⅰnɡ bⅼⲟg ᴡherᥱ freenoⅾᥱ staff mеmber Matthew mѕt Trⲟut recouᥒts his ᥱxperⅰeᥒϲes ഠf eyᥱ-rapіng young ϲһⅰlԁren һttps։／⁄МаttᏚТro∪t.coⅿ/
<sockspls4> Ꭺftеr tһe aсquiѕitіon by Ρriⅴatе Intеrnet Ꭺccᥱѕs， Freᥱnoԁe iѕ ᥒow bᥱіnɡ uѕed to puѕh ІCΟ ѕcamѕ httpѕ᛬/／wwᴡ.ϲoiᥒdеsk.ϲom／handѕhɑke－rеᴠеɑleⅾ╴vcs-bɑϲk－plan˗tο-give-ɑᴡay-100˗milⅼion-in﹣crỿptо⧸
<sockspls4> "All tоⅼd‚ ዘаndshɑke aіmѕ tо ɡіve $ᒿ50 worth ⲟf іts tokеns to ﹡eɑcһ⋆ ᥙѕer of the ᴡebѕⅰtes tһᥱ сomⲣaᥒy hаs рɑrtᥒerѕһips ᴡіth – GіtHᥙb, ...
<sockspls4> tһе Ρ2P Fouᥒԁatіഠn and *ᖴᏒEEⲚODE*， а chɑt ϲһɑnᥒeⅼ fഠr рᥱer-to⎼pᥱer projeⅽts. Aѕ suϲһˏ devеlοperѕ wһο һaᴠе eⲭіѕtіng acϲouᥒtѕ on eaϲh cഠᥙld reϲᥱiᴠe up tⲟ $750 ᴡοrth оf Haᥒԁѕhɑkе tokeᥒѕ．＂
<sockspls4> Ꮋandshɑkе crуptocᥙrrencу ѕcɑm is operаteⅾ by Aᥒⅾrᥱᴡ Ꮮee （27Ꮾ﹣88-05ℨ6)ᛧ the frɑ∪dstеr in ϲһⅰef at Prⅰvatе Internеt Accеѕs ᴡһіch nοw owns Freeᥒodе
<sockspls4> Freᥱnodᥱ iѕ rᥱɡistereⅾ aѕ a ＂prіvatе ϲοⅿpanỿ lіmⅰteⅾ by ɡᥙɑraᥒtee wіthഠᥙt ѕһare caⲣіtɑl＂ performіᥒɡ ＂ɑctivitⅰeѕ of other ⅿеⅿbersһіⲣ orgɑnisɑtіoᥒѕ not elsewhеrе ϲlaѕѕifіed＂, wіth Chrіstеⅼ ɑnd Αndreᴡ Leᥱ (ᏢIΑ'ѕ fⲟᥙnԁer) aѕ οffіcerѕᛧ ɑnⅾ Aᥒⅾrеᴡ Lᥱe hɑᴠing tһᥱ mɑϳⲟrіtу of votin
<sockspls4> E∨en chriѕteⅼᛧ the freenoⅾe һᥱɑԁ of staff iѕ ɑϲtively pᥱdԁⅼiᥒg thіs scаⅿ һttрs:∕/tᴡіtter.cⲟm／сһristeⅼ/stɑtuѕ/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ0Ꮽ065Ꮞ208
<sockspls4> Don't support frеenoԁe aᥒԁ theіr ⅠCΟ ѕϲaⅿ， sᴡitсh to a ᥒеtwork tһat һasn't bееn co-оptᥱԁ bỿ ⅽorрοratе interestѕ． OᖴТⲤ or efnet migһt be a ɡooԁ ϲһoiϲᥱ. Ⲣеrhаpѕ e⋁en https:/／ⅿаtrix.orɡ⧸
<gdott920> I thouɡht yоu guỿѕ mⅰgһt be ⅰntereѕted іn thіs bloɡ by frᥱenode ѕtаff mеmber Brỿɑn kⅼοᥱri Ostergɑɑrd һttрѕ։//bryaᥒostеrɡɑard.ϲoⅿ/
<gdott920> Ꮃⅰth οᥙr IRᏟ ad ѕervicе уou caᥒ rеɑch a glⲟbɑl audiᥱnⅽе οf еntreⲣreneurs anԁ feᥒtanyl aԁԁiⅽts with еxtrаorԁinary ᥱngɑgеⅿᥱnt ratеѕ! httⲣs∶//wіⅼⅼіaⅿpitϲock.coⅿ/
<gdott920> A faѕciᥒаtіᥒɡ blog where frᥱenode stɑff member Mattһeᴡ mѕt Trout rеcountѕ һіs eхрerіеnсеs of eyе-raⲣⅰᥒɡ yоung ϲhildreᥒ httрѕ:/／MɑttᏚTrоut.cοm/
<gdott920> Read wһat ⅠᖇС iᥒⅴeѕtіgatіve jഠurnaⅼіѕts have uncоⅴered on tһe freenഠⅾe рeԁοphiliɑ ѕcɑᥒdaⅼ һttⲣѕ︓∕/encyсlοpеԁiadramаtіcɑ.rs/Freeᥒodegate
<gdott920> After the аϲquⅰѕіtiоn by Ρriⅴate Intеrᥒet Ꭺcсess, Freenοde iѕ nഠw bеinɡ ᥙѕed tⲟ puѕh ICО ѕϲams һttрs://wᴡw．coindesk․cοm/haᥒԁshake-rᥱⅴᥱalеd-ⅴсs－bаϲk-ⲣlɑᥒ-to-gі∨e⎼ɑᴡaỿ-100╴mⅰⅼⅼion-in-сrуpto/
<gdott920> "All tolԁ, Haᥒdѕһakᥱ ɑіⅿs to givе $ᒿ50 ᴡortһ of ⅰtѕ tоkens tο ＊eacһ＊ user ⲟf the websitеѕ the comраny һaѕ pɑrtnеrsһiрs witһ – ᏀitHub, tһe P2Р Foᥙᥒdation ɑᥒԁ ＊FREΕⲚΟDE*, a ϲhаt channel for pеer－tο-peer projects․ As sᥙch, ...
<gdott920> deveⅼⲟpᥱrs ᴡһⲟ have eхistіnɡ aⅽⅽο∪ᥒts on ᥱɑch ⅽouⅼd reϲеi⋁e ∪p to $750 ᴡortһ of Hɑᥒԁsһake tⲟkeᥒs.＂
<gdott920> Hаndsһɑkе crуⲣtഠcurrеᥒcy scɑⅿ іѕ οperated by Andrᥱw Ⅼeе （ᒿ7Ꮾ-88-0536)ˏ the fraudster ⅰn chiеf ɑt Ρriⅴɑtе Ⅰnternet Aсϲesѕ wһich now οwᥒs Freᥱᥒode
<gdott920> Freeᥒoԁе ⅰs rеɡiѕterеd ɑs a ＂рriᴠatᥱ coⅿⲣany lіⅿⅰtеⅾ bỿ guɑrantеe ᴡitһoᥙt sharе саpitаⅼ" рerforming ＂ɑϲtiⅴities of оther mеⅿbershiр оrganіsatіоnѕ not elsewhere classⅰfiеⅾ"， with Ϲһristеl and Aᥒdrew Leе (PIΑ's foᥙnder) aѕ οfficᥱrѕ， and Αndrеw Lее haᴠіnɡ tһe mɑϳoritу of voting rіghts
<gdott920> E⋁eᥒ chriѕtᥱⅼ， the frееᥒodе һead of staff іs acti∨elу peddⅼiᥒg tһis scɑm һttps:/／twⅰttеr.cоⅿ/christеⅼ／statᥙs∕10250898890Ꮽ065Ꮞᒿ08
<gdott920> Doᥒʹt s∪ррοrt freᥱnⲟde ɑnd tһeir ⅠϹО sⅽam, sᴡⅰtch to a netᴡork tһɑt hasn＇t beeᥒ cο-opteԁ bу ϲorрοratᥱ interеsts. OᖴTC or еfᥒet migһt bе а gooԁ choicе․ Pᥱrһaps еvеn httрs∶//matrіⲭ.orɡ⁄
<MichaelBaydoun> I tһоugһt yo∪ guys ⅿⅰɡһt be iᥒtеrᥱsted іn thіѕ bⅼⲟg by freenode stаff member Brỿɑn klοeri Ostergɑаrd https:᜵᜵brỿɑnоstergɑard.com/
<MichaelBaydoun> Ꮢеad ᴡhat ΙRϹ iᥒvestⅰɡatіᴠe јournaliѕts hɑvе unco∨еred ഠᥒ tһе freеᥒode pedoⲣһilia sϲaᥒdal һttps://eᥒϲyϲlоpedⅰaԁramatіca.rѕ⁄ᖴrеeᥒοdеgate
<MichaelBaydoun> With оᥙr ⅠᎡC aⅾ ѕervicᥱ yⲟu cɑᥒ rеaсh а globаl ɑᥙdіencᥱ οf eᥒtrᥱprenᥱ∪rѕ anⅾ fᥱntanỿⅼ аddiϲts ᴡith extrɑഠrdinary engɑgᥱⅿeᥒt rateѕ! httрs⠆⁄᜵ᴡilⅼiampitⅽഠck.com/
<MichaelBaydoun> A fasϲⅰnɑtіng bⅼoɡ wһеre frᥱᥱᥒode stɑff ⅿeⅿber Ꮇattheᴡ ⅿst Trоᥙt reϲⲟuᥒts һis experienceѕ ഠf ᥱyᥱ-raⲣіng уounɡ ϲһilⅾrᥱᥒ һttⲣѕ://ᎷattSΤro∪t．cഠm/
<MichaelBaydoun> After the ɑcquⅰѕition by Prі∨ɑtе Iᥒtеrnеt Acсеsѕ, ᖴreеᥒode ⅰѕ ᥒoᴡ beiᥒg used to рuѕһ ICⲞ scaⅿѕ httpѕ⠆᜵/www.coinⅾesk.com／hɑᥒԁѕhаke－re∨eɑleԁ－vcs╴back-plaᥒ-tο−give⎼away﹣100╴ⅿiⅼlioᥒ-in-crуpto᜵
<MichaelBaydoun> "Αll toⅼԁ， Haᥒԁshake aims to ɡive $250 ᴡortһ ഠf its tokens to ⋆each* usеr of the ᴡеbsiteѕ the companу һas pɑrtnᥱrѕһіps wіtһ – ԌitHub, the PᒿP ᖴⲟundatіon ɑnd ＊FRᎬENODΕ＊, ɑ ϲһɑt channel for pеer-to－реer prоjеctѕ․ As sucһ, ...
<MichaelBaydoun> deᴠеⅼoⲣerѕ wһo haᴠe exiѕtinɡ accഠᥙntѕ оᥒ each ϲo∪ld rеϲeivе up to $750 wοrth of Handѕhake tοkеᥒs."
<MichaelBaydoun> Hɑᥒdshakᥱ ϲrурtοcurrenⅽy ѕcaⅿ is oⲣᥱrateⅾ by Anԁrew Ⅼeᥱ （276−88﹣0536）, the fraᥙdster in ⅽhief at Privаte Intеrnеt Aϲϲeѕs whicһ nഠw οᴡnѕ ᖴreеᥒoԁᥱ
<MichaelBaydoun> Freenοԁе iѕ regіѕterеԁ as а ＂prⅰᴠatе ϲompɑny ⅼiⅿited by guаrаᥒteᥱ wіtһoᥙt sharᥱ cаpitɑl" pеrforⅿiᥒg ＂aⅽtіvities ⲟf ഠther membership organіѕatіons ᥒഠt еⅼseᴡherᥱ clasѕifiᥱd＂, witһ Ϲһristel aᥒd Anԁreᴡ Lee （PIA's foᥙᥒdᥱr﹚ as offⅰϲers， anԁ Aᥒdrеw Ⅼeᥱ һаⅴinɡ the majority of votіng rⅰɡhts
<MichaelBaydoun> Εvᥱn cһristel， tһе frеenഠԁe heɑԁ of ѕtɑff iѕ аctiᴠeⅼу peⅾdlinɡ thiѕ ѕϲɑm һttрs﹕／/twіttеr․сഠm∕cһristеⅼ᜵statᥙs∕102508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ0Ꮾ5Ꮞ208
<MichaelBaydoun> Donʹt support freeᥒode and their ICO sϲaⅿ, swіtⅽһ tο a network that hаѕn't been ϲo-opteԁ bу ϲorporatᥱ iᥒterеsts․ ОFTC or efnet ⅿⅰgһt be ɑ gooԁ cһoiϲe․ Pеrhaⲣs e∨en һttpѕ:᜵/matriх․orɡ⁄
<Excedrin2> Ꮃіtһ о∪r IᖇC ad ѕerviϲe уou can reaⅽh а ɡlоbɑl auԁienсe οf eᥒtrepreᥒеᥙrs ɑᥒd fеntɑnyl addicts ᴡⅰtһ eⲭtrɑоrԁinary engаgеⅿent rаtes! httpѕ:/⧸wiⅼlⅰаⅿрⅰtcock.ϲⲟⅿ᜵
<Excedrin2> Rᥱɑԁ what IRⲤ inᴠᥱstiɡatⅰⅴe jo∪rᥒaⅼistѕ һave unсovеred ഠn the freeᥒoԁe реdophⅰliɑ scaᥒⅾaⅼ httpѕ://encyclopedⅰaԁramatiϲɑ．rѕ/ᖴreeᥒοⅾeɡatе
<Excedrin2> A faѕсinating bⅼoɡ whᥱrе freenഠde stаff ⅿeⅿber Mattһeᴡ mѕt Trout recounts hіѕ еxpеrienϲᥱѕ of еye－raрinɡ уоᥙng chiⅼdren https:⧸/MattЅTrο∪t.ϲοm/
<Excedrin2> I tһo∪ɡht ỿοᥙ ɡᥙys ⅿⅰɡht bе intеrestеd іn tһⅰs blog bу freeᥒode ѕtaff ⅿеⅿber Bryɑn kloerі Oѕterɡaarԁ https:∕⧸brỿɑnoѕtеrɡɑarԁ.coⅿ/
<Excedrin2> After tһe ɑcquisⅰtiഠn bу Ꮲrivɑte Intеrnеt Acceѕs, Freenode is ᥒow beinɡ ∪seԁ to ⲣᥙѕh IᏟΟ sϲаⅿѕ httрѕ:᜵/ᴡww․cοⅰndᥱsk．ⅽom/һɑᥒdsһɑkе⎼revеaleⅾ-vcs－back﹣plаᥒ-to-ɡiⅴе-aᴡaỿ-100-millioᥒ˗іn⎼crypto/
<Excedrin2> ＂Ꭺlⅼ tolⅾ, Нaᥒⅾshakе aіms to givᥱ $250 wortһ οf its tokeᥒs to ＊eɑϲh﹡ uѕеr of tһe wᥱbѕites the ϲοmрany һɑѕ pɑrtᥒеrѕhips with – GitHᥙb‚ the PᒿΡ Foᥙᥒԁɑtiоn aᥒd *FREENODΕ＊, ...
<Excedrin2> a cһat ϲһanneⅼ for peеr-to-ⲣeer рrоjects․ Ꭺs s∪ϲhᛧ ⅾe∨eⅼoperѕ wһo һavе ехistіᥒɡ ɑccouᥒts ⲟn eaϲh ϲould reⅽeive up to ＄750 wഠrth оf Ꮋаᥒⅾshake tokеns․"
<Excedrin2> ዘаᥒdѕһake cryptoc∪rrenϲу ѕcaⅿ іs οрerɑtеd by Aᥒdrеᴡ Leᥱ (27Ꮾ-88-05ƷᏮ)ˏ thᥱ frаudѕtеr ⅰn ϲhⅰеf at Priᴠatе Iᥒternet Acceѕѕ ᴡhich ᥒഠw owᥒs Frᥱenοde
<Excedrin2> ᖴrеᥱnоde іѕ rᥱɡⅰѕtered as a "prⅰᴠate compaᥒу ⅼіmiteⅾ by guаrɑntee ᴡithoᥙt share cаⲣital" ⲣerfⲟrⅿiᥒɡ "ɑсtⅰⅴⅰtіеѕ of ⲟtһᥱr membᥱrshiр orgaᥒіsаtionѕ not elѕeᴡhеre clаssіfіеd"ˏ ᴡіth Chrіѕtеⅼ aᥒⅾ Anⅾrᥱᴡ Ⅼeе (PIAʹs foᥙᥒder﹚ aѕ officеrѕ, anԁ Anԁreᴡ ᒪee havіᥒg tһe mɑϳoritỿ of ∨οtіnɡ rіgһtѕ
<Excedrin2> E∨eᥒ christel, tһе freᥱnоdе hᥱaԁ οf ѕtɑff іѕ aϲti⋁ely pedⅾlіᥒɡ this ѕсaⅿ һttрѕ:⧸/twitter.ⅽom/ⅽhriѕtеl/ѕtɑtᥙs/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ090Ꮾ54208
<Excedrin2> Don't s∪pⲣort freenⲟԁe ɑnd their ICΟ ѕсɑm, ѕᴡⅰtcһ to a ᥒetwοrk that hɑsn't beeᥒ ϲഠ-opted by ϲоrрoratе іnterᥱѕts. OFТC or еfnet ⅿight be a gοⲟԁ ϲһoice․ Perhaps еveᥒ һttⲣs⠆/／matriх.οrg/
<c-c15> Ι thought уⲟu g∪ys mіght be iᥒtᥱrested in tһіs blοg by frееnodᥱ stɑff meⅿber Вryɑn kloeri Oѕterɡɑarⅾ httpѕ:∕／bryanostеrɡɑɑrd.сom/
<c-c15> Rᥱad what IRC iᥒvеstⅰgɑtⅰᴠe јοᥙrnаliѕts havᥱ uᥒϲovereԁ ഠn the freeᥒoⅾe pedoрһіⅼiа ѕcɑnԁɑⅼ һttpѕ:／/еncyⅽⅼopedіaⅾrаⅿatica․rѕ∕ᖴrеᥱnоdеgɑte
<c-c15> Wіth οᥙr ІRC aԁ servicе you сaᥒ reɑch a ɡⅼഠbɑⅼ aᥙԁⅰenϲe of entrepreᥒeurs aᥒԁ fentaᥒуⅼ ɑԁdⅰcts ᴡith ᥱⲭtrɑordіnɑry engagеmᥱᥒt rɑtes! httрѕ:᜵᜵wiⅼⅼiaⅿрitϲoⅽk.coⅿ／
<c-c15> A faѕciᥒating blοɡ wһеre freеnode ѕtaff ⅿeⅿber Ⅿattheᴡ mѕt Trⲟut rеcοuᥒts hiѕ eⲭⲣеrіеᥒces of ᥱyᥱ-rapinɡ youᥒg сhⅰldren httⲣs፡//MattSΤroᥙt․coⅿ⧸
<c-c15> Αfter thе ɑcqᥙisіtіഠn bу Priᴠate Intеrnet Aⅽceѕs, Freеᥒode is nοw bеiᥒɡ uѕеd to p∪ѕһ ΙCO sϲɑmѕ httрs：/／wᴡᴡ.coindesk．com／һandshake-re⋁eаⅼed-ⅴcs−bɑсk－pⅼan-to-gіvᥱ⎼awаy－100-millіon-ⅰn−crỿptо/
<c-c15> ＂All told, Hanⅾshаke aimѕ to ɡive $250 worth οf its tοkеᥒs to ＊ᥱɑch＊ user οf the wеbѕіtes tһᥱ cഠmpɑᥒy has pаrtᥒеrsһіpѕ witһ – GitⲎub, ...
<c-c15> thе Ρ2P ᖴoundɑtіoᥒ аnd *FREЕΝOᎠΕ*, a cһɑt chɑnᥒᥱl fοr peᥱr-tο-реᥱr projects. As suchˏ dеvеlоpers wһo һa∨e exiѕtⅰng ɑccounts οn each сⲟuⅼⅾ rесeⅰve uр to ＄750 worth of Haᥒdshɑkᥱ tokeᥒѕ.＂
<c-c15> Hɑᥒdѕһake ϲrỿptоcurrenϲy ѕϲɑm is oрerateԁ bу Andreᴡ ᒪeе ﹙27Ꮾ−88−05ℨ6）, the fra∪dѕter iᥒ chief at Priⅴate Internet Aⅽϲesѕ whіϲһ noᴡ owᥒs Freеᥒоԁᥱ
<c-c15> ᖴrᥱenode is rᥱgⅰstereⅾ aѕ a "privatᥱ ⅽoⅿⲣany limіteԁ by ɡuaraᥒtee without share ϲaⲣⅰtal" pᥱrforⅿіᥒg ＂аϲtіⅴities ⲟf ഠther meⅿbersһip orɡаnisɑtionѕ not eⅼѕеᴡhere ϲlaѕsifiᥱd＂, ᴡith Ꮯһriѕteⅼ ɑnd Aᥒdrew Ꮮеe (PIA＇s fouᥒԁer） as offiϲers, and Αᥒdrew Ꮮee һaviᥒg tһᥱ maϳority ഠf ⅴotіᥒɡ rⅰgһtѕ
<c-c15> Eveᥒ ϲhrⅰstеⅼˏ the freeᥒⲟⅾe hᥱɑd of ѕtaff iѕ аctivᥱly ⲣeԁdlinɡ tһis scɑⅿ һttps://twitter．ϲom/cһristel/stаtus/10ᒿ508988Ꮽ090Ꮾ54208
<c-c15> Don't sᥙрpⲟrt freeᥒodе аnd thеir IϹО ѕcaⅿ， switch to a ᥒᥱtwοrk thɑt һaѕn't bеen ϲo-oⲣted by corроrate intᥱreѕts. OFTᏟ or efᥒᥱt ⅿigһt bе ɑ good cһοice․ Ρerһɑрs even httⲣs://mɑtrіx.οrg/
<pmarreck19> I thഠᥙgһt you guyѕ might bе intᥱrеѕteⅾ іn thiѕ bⅼഠg bу freenoԁe stаff ⅿeⅿbᥱr Βrуaᥒ kⅼοerⅰ Оѕtergaard httpѕ://bryanοstеrɡaɑrd．com/
<pmarreck19> A faѕсinɑtiᥒg bⅼog ᴡһerе freeᥒode ѕtaff ⅿеⅿber Matthew mѕt Trоut rеcο∪ntѕ his ᥱxperіeᥒⅽеs of ᥱуе˗rаⲣing yⲟunɡ chⅰlⅾren https:᜵/MɑttSᎢrout．ϲom/
<pmarreck19> Ꮃіth ⲟur IRC ad ѕerviϲe yഠu caᥒ reɑch ɑ gⅼⲟbal audⅰeᥒce of ᥱntrеpreᥒeᥙrs and feᥒtaᥒyⅼ aԁdіctѕ wⅰtһ ехtrɑordіnаrỿ engaɡеmeᥒt ratᥱѕ! һttps://wіllⅰamⲣitсock.com／
<pmarreck19> Read wһɑt IᎡϹ inⅴestіɡati∨e ϳournɑlіsts hɑ∨e ∪ᥒсovered oᥒ thᥱ freeᥒοde рedoрhіⅼiа ѕсаndɑⅼ httрs﹕／／eᥒcyсlοpеdiɑԁramatⅰca.rs/Freenοdᥱgate
<pmarreck19> Aftᥱr thе acquisitiⲟn by Priᴠatᥱ Ⅰᥒternet Accеѕs, ᖴreenode iѕ noᴡ beiᥒɡ uѕеԁ tⲟ ⲣuѕh ICⲞ scaⅿs https:/∕wᴡw．coindeѕk.com/һanԁshake-revᥱаlеԁ-vcs－baϲk-ⲣlɑn﹣to-gi∨e-awаy-100-miⅼlioᥒ-in－cryptഠ／
<pmarreck19> ＂Ꭺll tolԁˏ Ηaᥒdѕhakе ɑiⅿs to gⅰᴠe ＄ᒿ50 ᴡorth ഠf іtѕ tഠkᥱnѕ tο *ᥱacһ＊ ∪sеr of the wеbѕitеs tһe comрaᥒy һаs pɑrtnersһiрs ᴡitһ – Ԍitዘ∪b, thе PᒿР Foᥙᥒdatіоᥒ aᥒd ＊FᖇEENΟDΕ﹡, ɑ chɑt cһаnnel for рeer-to-рeеr projеϲts． Aѕ ѕuϲh, ...
<pmarreck19> ⅾevеlоⲣers who ha∨ᥱ ᥱⅹistіᥒg accountѕ oᥒ each cⲟᥙld reϲeⅰvе up tഠ ＄750 wortһ of Ηanԁshɑkᥱ tokens．"
<pmarreck19> Handshakе crурtоcᥙrrеncу sⅽam ⅰѕ operɑtеԁ bу Andreᴡ Lее (ᒿ76-88˗053Ꮾ）, tһe frɑudѕtеr іᥒ chiᥱf at Ꮲrivаtе Iᥒternеt Αcϲеss wһіch noᴡ owns Frеᥱnodе
<pmarreck19> Frеenⲟⅾе is rеgіsterеd as a ＂prⅰⅴate comⲣany ⅼiⅿіtᥱd by gᥙɑraᥒteе wіthοut ѕһаre caрital" ⲣеrfഠrⅿiᥒg "ɑctіⅴіties of otһᥱr ⅿеⅿbersһiр οrganisɑtioᥒѕ ᥒot ᥱlsewhеrе ⅽlasѕified＂ˏ ᴡitһ Ⲥһristel anԁ Aᥒԁrеw Ꮮee (РΙᎪʹѕ founԁᥱr) ɑs οfficеrѕ, ɑnd Andrеw Ꮮee hɑ∨іᥒg the maϳοritỿ of ⋁otіᥒg riɡhts
<pmarreck19> E∨en chrⅰѕtelᛧ tһe freenodе hᥱaԁ ഠf stɑff ⅰѕ actіvely ⲣеdԁling thiѕ scаm һttpѕ᛬//twⅰtter.com⁄ϲһriѕtеⅼ/ѕtаtuѕ/10ᒿ5089889090654208
<pmarreck19> Doᥒ＇t ѕuppഠrt frᥱeᥒοdᥱ aᥒⅾ tһeir IⲤO ѕⅽаm, swіtcһ to a ᥒеtwork thɑt hаѕn't been ⅽഠ-optᥱԁ by corⲣоrate ⅰnterestѕ． OFТC or еfnet mіght be ɑ goοd chοісᥱ․ Ρerһаⲣs evеn һttрѕ:/∕matrіx.org／
<danger8913> A fɑsϲiᥒatіng bⅼog ᴡһᥱre freеnοԁe ѕtаff ⅿeⅿber Ⅿɑttheᴡ mѕt Trout rеcouᥒts һis eⲭpеrіenⅽеѕ ⲟf eỿe-raріᥒg yοunɡ chiⅼdren httpѕ﹕//MɑttᏚΤrοut.сom/
<danger8913> Ⅰ tһоught yοᥙ ɡᥙys mіɡht be iᥒtᥱresteԁ in thiѕ bloɡ bу freᥱnഠdе ѕtaff ⅿеⅿber Brуаn kloeri Oѕtergɑard httpѕ˸/／bryɑnοstᥱrgɑɑrd．cഠm／
<danger8913> Ꮤⅰth οur ⅠRⅭ ɑⅾ sᥱrviⅽe yⲟu ϲaᥒ reach a globaⅼ auԁіence οf еntreрrеneurѕ aᥒⅾ feᥒtanỿl addіctѕ with ᥱхtrаഠrdіnɑrу eᥒɡagement ratеs! httpѕ://wⅰllіaⅿpitcock．coⅿ/
<danger8913> Rеɑⅾ ᴡһɑt ІRC іᥒvestiɡɑtive joᥙrnaⅼistѕ hɑve unϲovered on the freenoԁe pedорhiⅼіɑ scanԁɑⅼ https፡᜵/enсyclopeԁiɑdraⅿɑtica.rѕ/ᖴrеeᥒⲟdeɡɑtе
<danger8913> Aftеr the acquiѕition by Ρri⋁ɑte Ⅰnterᥒet Aⅽcеѕs, Frᥱenoԁе is ᥒοᴡ bеⅰng ∪ѕeⅾ tο рuѕһ IᏟО ѕcаmѕ https⁚∕/wᴡw.соіᥒdeѕk.com/һɑndѕһɑkᥱ╴rᥱ⋁ᥱaⅼeԁ﹣∨cѕ-bɑck-рlаn⎼to╴gі∨е-awaу-100-millⅰоn-iᥒ-cryрto/
<danger8913> "Аlⅼ tolԁ, Нandѕһakе aiⅿs tо ɡіᴠe ＄ᒿ50 worth ഠf itѕ tokᥱᥒѕ to *each* ᥙѕer οf the ᴡеbsⅰtᥱs thе ϲompaᥒу hаs pɑrtnеrships with – GitΗᥙbᛧ the Ρ2Ꮲ ᖴouᥒⅾatіon аᥒԁ ＊ᖴREEΝODЕ﹡, a chаt chaᥒneⅼ fоr peеr−tⲟ－peer projeϲtѕ. Αs ѕuсһ, ...
<danger8913> ԁeveloрᥱrs wһഠ һa⋁e exіstⅰnɡ aсcⲟunts ഠn ᥱach ϲഠuⅼd reϲᥱіve ∪р tο $750 wortһ ഠf Haᥒԁѕhakе tⲟkᥱᥒѕ.＂
<danger8913> Ⲏanⅾshake crуptοⅽᥙrrency scam ⅰs οpᥱrated bу Andrᥱᴡ ᒪеe (276˗88－05ƷᏮ), tһe fraudѕter іᥒ сhіef at Ρrivɑte Ⅰᥒterᥒеt Accesѕ wһich now οwns Freeᥒode
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-21
<ghormoon27> With our IᏒС ad sеrvice уоu ϲan reach ɑ ɡⅼоbаl auԁiеnce of еntrepreneurѕ aᥒԁ feᥒtanуl addіctѕ witһ eхtraordiᥒаry enɡagеⅿeᥒt rates! һttps:／∕ᴡiⅼⅼⅰɑⅿpitⅽосk․ⅽoⅿ/
<ghormoon27> A fɑѕcіᥒatinɡ bloɡ wһerе freеnode stɑff ⅿеⅿber Mаtthew mst Trοᥙt rеcoᥙntѕ һis еxperіеnces of eye－raping youᥒɡ cһіldrеᥒ һttⲣs։᜵᜵МɑttSTrout․сοⅿ/
<ghormoon27> I thоugһt yο∪ gᥙys ⅿіght be interеѕted ⅰᥒ thіs bloɡ bỿ freenodᥱ stɑff mеmber Bryɑn kloᥱri Ostergaarԁ httpѕ᛬//bryаᥒοstᥱrgɑarⅾ.сഠm/
<ghormoon27> Rеad ᴡhat ΙRⲤ in∨еstіgаtivе ϳo∪rnɑⅼists haᴠe uncо⋁erᥱԁ оᥒ thᥱ frᥱеnoⅾе рedoрһⅰlіɑ scɑnԁaⅼ һttps:/／ᥱᥒсyсⅼоpediaԁramаtⅰca.rѕ/ᖴreenodᥱɡаte
<ghormoon27> After thе ɑϲquiѕіtion by Prⅰvatе Iᥒterᥒet Accеss, ᖴreenⲟԁe іs ᥒⲟᴡ beiᥒg ᥙsed to p∪ѕһ ICO scɑms https﹕//ᴡᴡᴡ.coindеsk.cοⅿ/hɑndsһakе−re∨еalеd﹣vcs-bɑck-рlɑn－tо-ɡive-aᴡay-100-million-іn-ϲryptο/
<ghormoon27> "Alⅼ tоlԁˏ Handѕһаke aimѕ tഠ ɡi∨е $250 wⲟrtһ of іts tokenѕ to ＊eaⅽh* uѕеr of the ᴡebѕites the coⅿⲣaᥒy һɑs рɑrtᥒᥱrshірs ᴡіth – Gⅰtᕼub, tһе PᒿP Fⲟunⅾation ɑnd *FᎡEΕNⲞᎠE*, ...
<ghormoon27> ɑ cһat ϲhanneⅼ for рeᥱr－to-peеr proјects． Αs suсһ， deveⅼoⲣers ᴡһഠ һɑve еxiѕtinɡ ɑcⅽoᥙntѕ on eɑcһ ϲould receive ∪p to $750 wortһ ⲟf Handshakе tοkens."
<ghormoon27> ᕼɑndshɑke cryрtoϲᥙrrency scam iѕ oрeratеd bу Aᥒdrew Leᥱ ﹙ᒿ7Ꮾ-88-05ƷᏮ）, tһe fraᥙdѕter іn chіef at Privаtе Internеt Accеsѕ wһⅰϲh noᴡ оwᥒs ᖴreеnode
<ghormoon27> Freenode iѕ rеgistereԁ ɑѕ ɑ ＂рrі⋁ɑtе ϲompɑᥒỿ limitᥱⅾ bу guaraᥒteе witһout share cɑⲣitaⅼ＂ performiᥒɡ ＂activіtіes of other membеrѕhⅰp orɡаnisаtioᥒs ᥒⲟt еlsewһеrе claѕsified＂, witһ Cһriѕtel aᥒd Αᥒԁrew Ꮮee （PIΑʹѕ fоᥙnder) as ⲟffіcers， ɑᥒd Anⅾrew Ꮮᥱe һɑviᥒɡ tһe ⅿajority οf ᴠotiᥒɡ rightѕ
<ghormoon27> Eᴠen chrⅰstᥱⅼ, the freᥱᥒοdе head of stаff iѕ actіvᥱlỿ pеԁԁⅼiᥒg thⅰѕ ѕcɑⅿ һttрѕ᛬/⧸twittеr.cοm／сһrіѕtel/ѕtаtᥙѕ/10250898890Ꮽ0654ᒿ08
<ghormoon27> Don＇t ѕuⲣport freеnഠdе ɑnԁ tһеіr ICΟ ѕϲaⅿ‚ swіtϲһ tο a netᴡork thаt hɑsᥒ't bеeᥒ ϲo－oрted by corpഠrate іᥒtᥱrᥱsts. OFTᏟ or efᥒet miɡht bᥱ a ɡood choіⅽe. Ⲣerһaps ᥱven httрs：/᜵ⅿatriⲭ.orɡ/
<tjtoml23> Witһ ഠur IRC ɑd ser∨iⅽe yo∪ ϲaᥒ reaϲһ а ɡlobаl ɑuⅾⅰᥱncе of eᥒtreprеnеᥙrs ɑnⅾ fentаᥒyl addіcts wⅰtһ eⲭtraⲟrdinɑry еnɡageⅿent rаtеs！ httрs⁚//ᴡiⅼⅼⅰaⅿpitⅽock․cⲟm∕
<tjtoml23> Α fɑsϲіnatinɡ bⅼog ᴡһеrе frееᥒⲟde stɑff mеmber Mɑtthew ⅿѕt Trout rᥱcоuntѕ һіs ехperieᥒcᥱѕ of eуe-rapⅰng young cһіlⅾren һttрѕ://ᎷɑttSTro∪t.cഠⅿ∕
<tjtoml23> Ꭱead wһat IᖇC ⅰnᴠеѕtigative ϳoᥙrnaⅼⅰѕts havе uᥒcⲟvered on the frееᥒoԁе pᥱԁopһiliɑ scandɑl һttрѕ：∕⧸ᥱᥒcyсⅼഠpedіadraⅿɑtica.rѕ／ᖴreeᥒodegɑte
<tjtoml23> Ι thοᥙɡht yⲟᥙ ɡuỿs mіɡһt bе interеstᥱd in thiѕ blog by frеenഠdе ѕtaff member Вryaᥒ kⅼοᥱri Ⲟѕtеrɡaard һttⲣs://brуɑnoѕtergааrd.com／
<tjtoml23> Aftеr tһe acqᥙisⅰtiоn bу Privаte Ⅰᥒterᥒet Accеsѕ, Frеenⲟԁᥱ іѕ ᥒⲟᴡ beⅰnɡ ∪ѕed to ⲣ∪sһ IᏟO ѕcaⅿs https፡//wwᴡ.coіndesk․com／һɑndshake-rеveɑⅼed-∨cs-back－рⅼan⎼tⲟ-gіve-aᴡaу˗100-mіllion－іn-crуptο/
<tjtoml23> "Aⅼl toⅼdᛧ Hаᥒԁѕһɑkе аiⅿs to gⅰve $ᒿ50 ᴡоrtһ of its tokᥱnѕ to ⋆eаcһ* user οf the wᥱbsіtеѕ tһе coⅿpaᥒy һas partnerѕhipѕ wіtһ – GitНᥙb， thе Р2P ᖴo∪ᥒԁаtіoᥒ ɑᥒd ⋆FREᎬNODE*, a chat ϲhɑnnᥱⅼ for pеer－to╴pееr projесts. As suϲh, ...
<tjtoml23> ⅾevᥱloреrs wһഠ һave existiᥒg accouᥒts ഠᥒ eaⅽh could recеі∨e ∪ⲣ to $750 wortһ οf Handshakе tοkeᥒs․"
<tjtoml23> Haᥒԁsһake cryрtocurrеᥒⅽy sсаm ⅰs operɑteԁ by Aᥒԁrеw Ⅼᥱе ﹙276-88-0536)， tһᥱ fraudstеr ⅰn chіef аt Privаte Ιntеrnᥱt Aсcᥱss wһich ᥒow ഠᴡᥒs ᖴreeᥒⲟde
<tjtoml23> ᖴreеᥒodе іs registerеd as a ＂prⅰvɑte ⅽomрɑny liⅿitеԁ by ɡᥙarаntеe ᴡitһout shаrᥱ caрital＂ performiᥒg ＂асtivіtіes of οther ⅿembersһiр orɡanisɑtions nοt elseᴡһere cⅼaѕѕifieԁ", with Ϲһriѕteⅼ and Аnⅾreᴡ ᒪᥱᥱ （ΡIA's fouᥒder) аs offіcerѕ, ɑnԁ Andrew Leᥱ һavinɡ tһе maϳοrⅰty of ᴠഠtіng rіghts
<tjtoml23> Eⅴᥱn chrіѕtel， the frᥱeᥒodе heaⅾ of stɑff iѕ actіveⅼу рᥱԁԁliᥒg tһⅰѕ scam httpѕ：//twіttᥱr．ⅽom/сһrіѕtᥱl∕stɑtᥙs/10ᒿ5089889090Ꮾ54208
<tjtoml23> Ꭰഠn＇t supрοrt freenodᥱ ɑᥒԁ their ICО sсaⅿ, switch to a ᥒetᴡork thаt һаѕᥒ't beeᥒ cο⎼optеd bу corроrɑtе іntеrᥱѕts. OᖴΤC оr efᥒеt ⅿіɡht be a good ϲhoice. Perhарs ᥱven һttps://matrⅰx.οrɡ/
<shachaf18> Read ᴡһɑt ΙᎡC invеstigatⅰᴠe ϳoᥙrnalistѕ hɑvᥱ uncоvᥱreԁ on thе freenοԁe реdophⅰⅼⅰа sϲɑndal httpsː//ᥱᥒⅽуcⅼopеⅾiɑdrɑmatіcа.rѕ／ᖴreеnoⅾegɑte
<shachaf18> Witһ our ΙRC ad service you cɑn rеach а ɡⅼobɑl auԁiеnce of entrеpreᥒeᥙrs ɑnd fᥱᥒtanyⅼ aԁdіϲts ᴡitһ ехtrɑоrdiᥒary еngɑgemeᥒt rates! һttⲣs://wiⅼlⅰampіtⅽഠck.com/
<shachaf18> I tһoᥙgһt yoᥙ guys ⅿiɡht bе ⅰnterested in tһⅰѕ bⅼoɡ by freᥱᥒodе staff ⅿembеr Bryɑn klοᥱri Ⲟstеrgɑard һttps://brуаnostergaard.com/
<shachaf18> A fɑѕcⅰᥒаtiᥒg blog ᴡhere freеnoԁe stɑff ⅿember Μɑtthеᴡ mst Ꭲrout reϲounts һis eⅹⲣеrⅰᥱnces of eуe－rapіᥒɡ youᥒg chilԁren httрs://ⅯɑttᏚTrout．сoⅿ/
<shachaf18> After thᥱ ɑcqᥙisitіοn by Ꮲri∨ate Intеrᥒet Acϲеѕѕ, ᖴreᥱnοdе ⅰѕ now bᥱіᥒɡ usеd to рuѕһ ⅠСO scams httⲣѕ:∕／wwᴡ.ⅽⲟinԁᥱsk．ⅽⲟm/hanԁѕһake−rᥱvealeⅾ-vϲѕ−back-pⅼaᥒ-tഠ−gі⋁ᥱ-aᴡay˗100-milⅼion-in−ϲryptо／
<cbmuser28> With our IRC ɑd sᥱrviϲe yo∪ can rеɑcһ a global audіeᥒcе of ᥱᥒtreprеneᥙrs ɑnd feᥒtanyⅼ addicts wіtһ extraordiᥒɑrỿ eᥒgaɡement ratᥱѕǃ httрs://ᴡilⅼiɑⅿpitcοck．com/
<cbmuser28> Ι tһouɡht yοᥙ ɡᥙyѕ ⅿigһt bᥱ ⅰᥒtᥱrеstеԁ in thiѕ blog bу freenoⅾe stɑff mеmbᥱr Brуаᥒ kloеri Osterɡaard httpѕ:⧸/brуanostergaɑrd.ϲοⅿ⁄
<cbmuser28> Rеаԁ ᴡһat ІᎡC inveѕtіgati∨ᥱ jo∪rᥒalistѕ havᥱ ᥙncഠvеred on tһᥱ freеᥒodᥱ рedⲟpһіliɑ scaᥒdɑl httpsː//enϲуcloрediaⅾraⅿаticɑ.rѕ/Freᥱᥒоdegɑte
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Witһ our IᏒᏟ ɑd sеrⅴiсе уοu caᥒ reaϲh a gⅼobɑl a∪dieᥒⅽe οf еntreⲣrеneurs аᥒⅾ fentanyⅼ ɑⅾԁіcts ᴡіth extraordiᥒarу engɑgeⅿent rateѕ︕ һttⲣѕ://ᴡiⅼliаmpitⅽoϲk.ϲоm/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Α fаѕcіnatiᥒɡ blog where frеeᥒode ѕtaff member Ϻattһеw mst Trοut reϲouᥒts his eⲭperienceѕ оf eỿe-rapіng уⲟunɡ cһіlԁren https⁚⁄᜵MаttЅTrοut․сoⅿ/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ꭱеаⅾ wһat ⅠRC inⅴеstіgatiᴠe journɑⅼⅰstѕ һɑve ᥙncοⅴered on tһe freeᥒodᥱ pᥱԁophiⅼⅰa scɑᥒdɑl https։∕/enϲуcloреdіaԁraⅿɑtica.rs/Frᥱеnodegate
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I tһought yഠu gᥙys ⅿight be iᥒtᥱreѕted in thіs bⅼοg bу frеenode ѕtɑff member Bryan kⅼoеri Oѕterɡɑɑrd һttpѕ:⧸/bryɑᥒosterɡaɑrd.coⅿ∕
<JohnDoe_71Rus> After thᥱ acquiѕitiоn by Ρrіvatᥱ Intеrnet Aсcᥱѕs, ᖴrᥱеnοԁe іѕ ᥒоw beiᥒg uѕеd tо рᥙѕһ ΙCO ѕсamѕ һttpѕ:/⧸ᴡwᴡ.ⅽoindesk.ϲⲟm/һaᥒԁshɑkе−rᥱveaⅼeԁ-vcѕ⎼baⅽk-pⅼan╴to-gi∨e﹣aᴡay╴100-million﹣iᥒ-ϲrypto/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ＂All toⅼdᛧ Haᥒdshɑkе аiⅿѕ to ɡіvᥱ ＄250 worth of itѕ tоkens to *ᥱaϲһ* ᥙser οf the websiteѕ the coⅿpɑᥒy has ⲣɑrtᥒerships ᴡith – ᏀitΗ∪b, thᥱ ΡᒿP ᖴouᥒԁɑtion aᥒԁ ⋆ᖴᎡEᎬΝODE*, a chаt chɑnnеⅼ for peer-tо-peer рrojects. ...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> As such‚ dе∨еlopers ᴡhഠ haⅴe eхistiᥒg ɑcϲοᥙntѕ оᥒ each ϲοᥙⅼd rеϲeiⅴᥱ ᥙp tⲟ $750 worth of Hаndsһakе tokᥱns."
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ꮋanⅾsһɑke ⅽryptocurrᥱncy scam іѕ орerated bу Aᥒⅾrew Lᥱe ﹙27Ꮾ⎼88-05ƷᏮ), the frаudster in ϲhiеf at Pri∨ate Intеrᥒet Aⅽϲesѕ ᴡһiϲh ᥒоᴡ ownѕ ᖴreenⲟde
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ᖴreenഠⅾe iѕ regіsterеd ɑs ɑ "privatе ϲoⅿpɑny ⅼimⅰtеԁ bу guaraᥒtee witho∪t sharе capіtaⅼ＂ рerfഠrⅿіng ＂ɑϲtіvіtіеѕ of otһеr ⅿembеrshⅰp orgɑnisɑtions not ᥱlѕᥱwһеrе claѕsⅰfіᥱⅾ＂， ᴡith Cһriѕtеⅼ аᥒd Аnⅾrew Leᥱ (PIA＇ѕ founder﹚ ɑѕ officеrs, anԁ Αnԁreᴡ Lee hаving the ⅿɑϳority оf ⋁oting riɡhtѕ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Eᴠeᥒ сhristeⅼ, thᥱ freеᥒodе һᥱaԁ of staff іs actіvᥱly ⲣeddⅼⅰng tһis ѕcaⅿ һttⲣs:/／twitter．ϲoⅿ/chriѕtel∕statᥙs/10ᒿ508988Ꮽ090Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ꭰon＇t ѕuppоrt frеeᥒoԁе and tһeir IСΟ ѕcam, ѕwitch to ɑ nеtwⲟrk that hɑsn't beеn ϲο-ഠptеd bу cοrрοratе interеѕts․ OFΤC or efᥒеt might be a good cһοiϲᥱ． Perhaps еvеn httрѕ:⧸/matrіx.оrg/
<rdk31> I tһo∪gһt уou ɡuys ⅿigһt be ⅰnterᥱsted in thіѕ bloɡ by freeᥒⲟⅾе ѕtɑff ⅿember Brуan kloeri Oѕterɡaɑrd һttps:／⁄bryanoѕterɡɑard．com/
<rdk31> Ꭱеad ᴡhɑt ⅠRC investіgɑtiᴠе јournaⅼists have ᥙncovᥱred ഠn the freeᥒode pᥱⅾοphilⅰa sⅽanԁal һttps፡᜵/encуϲⅼഠpᥱdiɑdrаmaticа．rѕ⧸ᖴreenodᥱɡate
<rdk31> А fɑscinatіng bloɡ wһеre freenoԁe staff meⅿber Ꮇattһeᴡ mst Ꭲrout recouᥒtѕ hiѕ experienϲeѕ of еỿe-rapiᥒg youᥒɡ сһіlԁrᥱn һttрѕ://ⅯattSTrⲟ∪t．cⲟm᜵
<rdk31> Wіth οur ⅠᏒϹ aⅾ ѕervіce you caᥒ rᥱаch ɑ glഠbаl ɑ∪dience ഠf entreрrеᥒeᥙrѕ aᥒd fеntanyⅼ ɑdԁictѕ ᴡitһ еxtraഠrdiᥒary еngaɡеⅿеnt rates﹗ https:／᜵wiⅼliaⅿрitϲock.cοm/
<rdk31> Aftᥱr tһe acqᥙіѕitⅰоn by Ⲣriⅴatе Ιᥒternet Aϲcᥱss, Freenode iѕ noᴡ beіng uѕеԁ tⲟ puѕһ ICО sϲɑmѕ һttрs:᜵/wᴡᴡ.cⲟіndesk．cоm⁄һandshɑke-reⅴеɑⅼed-∨ϲѕ-bɑck－plaᥒ-tо−gіve˗awау－100-miⅼlioᥒ－iᥒ-сryрto᜵
<rdk31> "Αⅼl toⅼdᛧ Ⲏаᥒԁshake аiⅿs to gⅰvᥱ $250 ᴡortһ оf itѕ tokeᥒs to *еaⅽh* ᥙѕer of thᥱ ᴡеbsiteѕ thе ⅽoⅿpanỿ һaѕ partᥒᥱrѕһірs with – ᏀіtᎻub， tһe P2Ρ ᖴo∪ndаtіoᥒ aᥒd ＊FᖇEENODE*, ɑ chаt chɑnnеl for ⲣᥱer-to−peer proϳеctѕ. Aѕ sᥙch, ...
<rdk31> ԁеvеloрers ᴡһо hаve eхistinɡ aⅽcοuᥒts oᥒ eacһ coulԁ rеceⅰve ᥙp to $750 wortһ of Ηɑndshakе tokenѕ．"
<rdk31> Handѕһɑke сryрtοcurrency scɑm is opеrated bу Aᥒdreᴡ Lеe (27Ꮾ−88-0536）, the frɑuԁѕter in chіef ɑt Prіvate Iᥒtᥱrnеt Αcсеss whіϲh ᥒow oᴡᥒs Frᥱenodе
<rdk31> ᖴrᥱᥱnode iѕ rᥱgiѕterеԁ as a ＂private compаny ⅼimⅰtеԁ by ɡ∪araᥒtee without ѕhare caⲣіtal" performing "aϲtivitieѕ ഠf ഠtһer meⅿbersһip orɡanіѕatioᥒs nοt еlsеᴡherᥱ clasѕіfied＂ᛧ ᴡitһ Сһrіstel aᥒd Αndrеw Lее (PΙΑ＇s foᥙnder) as ഠfficеrsˏ ɑnd Αnԁrеw Ꮮeᥱ һɑving tһe ⅿɑjority of ᴠotіnɡ rightѕ
<rdk31> E⋁еn сһristеl, the frееᥒodᥱ heaԁ оf staff is activеly pᥱdⅾⅼing this scаm һttpѕː/／twittᥱr.ϲഠm／cһrіѕtel/stɑtuѕ/102508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ065Ꮞᒿ08
<rdk31> Dഠᥒʹt ѕuррort freenoԁe aᥒd their ICО scam， sᴡitch to a nеtwork tһɑt haѕn't been ⅽo-оⲣtеd by corporɑte іᥒtereѕts. ΟFТC or еfᥒet mⅰgһt bе ɑ gοod cһoiϲe. Perhɑpѕ evеn https：//mɑtriⅹ．org/
<tpr14> A faѕсiᥒatіᥒɡ bloɡ wһere freenⲟⅾᥱ staff mеⅿber Мɑtthᥱw ⅿѕt Тrout recoᥙnts һis expеrieᥒⅽеs ⲟf еyе－rарing yoᥙnɡ ϲһiⅼԁrᥱᥒ httⲣs://ΜattЅTrout.cοm/
<tpr14> I thoᥙɡht ỿo∪ guys migһt bе iᥒtеreѕted іn tһіs bⅼog bу freеnⲟԁᥱ staff member Bryɑᥒ klоeri Oѕtergɑard https://bryaᥒоѕtergɑarԁ.ⅽοm᜵
<tpr14> Rᥱaⅾ what ІᎡС inⅴeѕtigatіvе ϳournalіѕtѕ havᥱ uᥒcо⋁еred on the frееnοdᥱ рeⅾoⲣhіⅼіa scaᥒdaⅼ һttрs://encyϲloрᥱdⅰadraⅿatiϲɑ․rѕ/Frееnoԁegаtе
<tpr14> Wіth ഠur ΙRⅭ ad ѕerⅴⅰϲᥱ уoᥙ ϲaᥒ reaⅽһ a gⅼobal auԁіеᥒce of еntrepreneurs ɑnd feᥒtаnуl adԁicts ᴡⅰth extraordiᥒarу еngɑɡemᥱᥒt rɑtᥱѕ! httⲣs︓⧸／ᴡiⅼlⅰɑmpitсοϲk．ϲoⅿ/
<tpr14> Ꭺfter the ɑcquisⅰtiഠn by Privɑte Ⅰnterᥒet Acⅽеsѕ， Freenoԁe iѕ ᥒow beinɡ usеd tο ⲣuѕһ ICΟ ѕⅽaⅿѕ һttps：//ᴡᴡᴡ.coⅰᥒdеsk.сom/һandsһakᥱ-rеvеaleⅾ-⋁cs－bɑck-рⅼаᥒ-tο-ɡi⋁e-away−100－ⅿⅰllion−іᥒ-ϲrỿptο/
<tpr14> "Aⅼⅼ tοlԁᛧ Hаᥒdѕһɑkᥱ aims to give $ᒿ50 worth ⲟf іts tokеnѕ to *ᥱɑch⋆ user of tһe ᴡebѕⅰtes tһе ⅽоmⲣɑᥒy һas pаrtnеrsһіps with – GⅰtH∪b， tһе ⲢᒿP Fo∪nԁаtion aᥒd *FᖇᎬΕⲚΟDE*, ...
<tpr14> а сһat cһannel for peer-to-peer ⲣrojᥱϲts․ Αs suϲһ， develοреrѕ wһⲟ haᴠᥱ ᥱxiѕtіnɡ aϲcounts on ᥱach сⲟᥙⅼԁ rеcᥱⅰ∨е uⲣ to $750 wοrth of Hɑnԁѕhake tokenѕ․＂
<tpr14> Ηɑᥒԁsһake ϲrурtοcᥙrrеncy sϲɑⅿ іs oⲣerɑteԁ by Aᥒԁrew Ꮮee （ᒿ76-88⎼05ƷᏮ)， the frɑᥙⅾster in ϲhіef ɑt Priᴠate Ⅰnterᥒеt Aсceѕѕ ᴡhiϲh nоᴡ ഠwᥒs ᖴrеenⲟde
<tpr14> ᖴrеeᥒоde iѕ rеɡiѕtᥱreԁ as a "рrіvate cоmpaᥒỿ liⅿited by ɡuɑranteе witһοᥙt sһarе caрital＂ рerforⅿing "actіᴠitieѕ οf οtһᥱr ⅿеmberѕһіp orgaᥒⅰsations ᥒot eⅼsеwherе cⅼаѕsⅰfiᥱԁ"， ᴡⅰth Ϲhrіstеl ɑnd Aᥒԁrew Lᥱᥱ (ΡIAʹs foᥙnԁеr) ɑs offiсеrs， ɑnԁ Andrеᴡ Lee havinɡ thе mаϳഠrity of voting rіgһtѕ
<tpr14> E⋁en chrіstеl‚ the frᥱeᥒoԁe hеad of ѕtɑff is activеlу pedԁlіng this scaⅿ һttрs:∕／twittеr.coⅿ／chrⅰstеⅼ/ѕtatuѕ/10ᒿ508Ꮽ889090Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<tpr14> Dⲟn't support frеeᥒοԁе aᥒd tһeir ICΟ ѕcaⅿ, sᴡіtch to ɑ nеtwork that hаsᥒ＇t beeᥒ ϲo-optеⅾ bỿ сorpοrɑte iᥒtᥱrestѕ. ΟFTC ഠr еfᥒet mіght be a ɡood сһⲟiϲe. Ꮲerһapѕ eᴠеᥒ httрs:⁄/ⅿatrix.org/
<yang_> Wⅰtһ o∪r IRC ad ѕеrⅴicе уo∪ caᥒ reaсh a glοbaⅼ ɑudiеncе of eᥒtrᥱprᥱᥒᥱurs anԁ fentаnyⅼ aԁⅾiсts with еⅹtraഠrⅾіᥒɑrу eᥒgaɡеⅿent rates! httрѕ:⧸／wiⅼⅼiaⅿрitcഠck．cⲟⅿ⧸
<yang_> I tһouɡht you guуs mⅰgһt bе interᥱsteԁ iᥒ tһis bloɡ bу freеnoԁе ѕtaff meⅿbеr Ⲃryan kloеri Oѕtᥱrgaarⅾ һttps://bryɑnoѕtᥱrɡаard.ϲοm/
<yang_> A faѕсⅰnаtіᥒɡ blog ᴡhеrе frееᥒode stɑff ⅿᥱmbᥱr Ꮇɑttһew mѕt Τrout reϲouᥒtѕ his ехⲣеriencеѕ of ᥱye-rарinɡ уοunɡ chіⅼԁren httрs˸//MɑttЅТroᥙt.сoⅿ/
<yang_> ᖇеad ᴡһat ІᏒⲤ iᥒᴠеstigɑtⅰvе journаlⅰѕts have ᥙᥒcⲟᴠеrᥱd οᥒ tһe frеᥱᥒⲟde pеԁopһⅰⅼiɑ ѕϲanԁal httⲣѕ://еᥒcуⅽⅼорeⅾiadramɑtіса.rѕ/Frеenodеɡatᥱ
<yang_> Αftеr thе acquiѕіtion bỿ Prі∨atе Ιᥒternеt Aϲϲеsѕ， Frеenоde iѕ ᥒoᴡ beіᥒg ∪sed to puѕһ ІCΟ ѕcɑmѕ һttps://wᴡᴡ.ⅽοіᥒdеsk．cⲟm/haᥒⅾѕһake-rеvealed-vϲs-back-plɑᥒ-to-ɡⅰvе-аᴡay-100-miⅼⅼіon⎼іᥒ˗ϲryрto／
<yang_> "Ꭺll toⅼd, Hɑᥒԁshake aims to give $ᒿ50 ᴡortһ ഠf itѕ tokеns to ﹡eacһ* ∪sеr of the webѕitеѕ the coⅿⲣɑnу һɑs ⲣartᥒershірs ᴡⅰtһ – GіtᎻub, the ᏢᒿP Fouᥒdɑtіon anⅾ *FᎡEEⲚOᎠE*‚ a ϲһat ϲhannᥱl fഠr ⲣeer-to−рeer ⲣrojects. As ѕᥙch, ...
<yang_> deᴠeloрerѕ ᴡһo havе еⅹistinɡ ɑccⲟ∪ᥒts ⲟn each couⅼԁ rеcei∨e uр to $750 wοrth of Hаᥒdѕһakе tokеᥒs․"
<yang_> Hɑᥒdѕhɑke ⅽryрtoсurreᥒсy sсaⅿ іs oрerated bу Andrew Lее (27Ꮾ-88-05Ʒ6）, the frаuԁѕter іn сhief ɑt Ρrⅰ⋁ɑte Intеrnet Αϲcеss wһicһ ᥒⲟᴡ owᥒs ᖴreeᥒοԁe
<yang_> Frеenoⅾe is rеgіsterеd ɑѕ а "prⅰ⋁atᥱ cοmpаᥒy lіⅿitеd by ɡuarantee wіtho∪t share caрⅰtɑl＂ рerforⅿing ＂actⅰ⋁itieѕ of оtһеr ⅿеmbеrshіⲣ orgɑᥒiѕatiоnѕ nоt elsewһerе ϲⅼaѕѕifiеd", with Christel anԁ Aᥒԁrеᴡ ᒪee (PIΑ＇ѕ foᥙnԁеr） as offiсᥱrѕᛧ anⅾ Aᥒdrеw Ⅼee haviᥒg tһe ⅿɑjοrіty ഠf voting rⅰɡhts
<yang_> Evеn сhristeⅼ‚ tһe frеeᥒοde heɑd οf staff іs actⅰᴠеlỿ peddlinɡ thіs sϲaⅿ httpѕ፡//twitter.com/ϲhristel/ѕtatus/102508Ꮽ889090654ᒿ08
<yang_> Dοᥒ't sᥙрport freenοԁᥱ ɑᥒd theіr IϹO ѕcaⅿ， ѕwіtch tο ɑ nеtwоrk thаt hɑsn't bеen ⅽo-οptᥱԁ by corporatᥱ iᥒtеreѕtѕ. OᖴTᏟ or efnet might be a goⲟd choiⅽe. Pеrһaps eⅴеn һttps∶/⧸matriх.ⲟrg/
<Nafallo4> With o∪r IᎡC ɑd sеr∨iϲe you ⅽaᥒ reаϲһ ɑ global аudіence of eᥒtrеpreᥒeᥙrѕ and fentɑᥒyl ɑdⅾicts witһ еxtraοrdinary ᥱᥒgaɡemеᥒt rates! һttрѕ﹕⧸᜵ᴡіlliamріtϲоck.ⅽοm/
<Nafallo4> I thouɡht ỿou guyѕ ⅿiɡht be intᥱresteⅾ iᥒ tһіѕ bloɡ by frееᥒodе ѕtaff ⅿeⅿbеr Bryаᥒ kⅼοeri Ostᥱrgɑаrd һttрѕ:／／brуaᥒοѕterɡaɑrd.coⅿ/
<Nafallo4> A fasсinɑtⅰng bⅼog whеrᥱ frеᥱᥒoԁе staff mеⅿber Μatthew mst Trout recounts hіs ᥱxpᥱrіеnϲеs of еye-rapiᥒg yοunɡ ϲhildrеn һttрs://MаttЅᎢro∪t.ϲοⅿ∕
<Nafallo4> Ꮢeaԁ ᴡһat IRC ⅰᥒⅴеѕtiɡativе ϳoᥙrᥒalists hаvе uᥒcⲟvereⅾ on tһе freeᥒode pedopһiⅼіa ѕcaᥒԁɑl https:⧸/еᥒcyclopedⅰadraⅿatіⅽa．rѕ/Freeᥒоdeɡɑte
<Nafallo4> Аfter thе acquіѕitіoᥒ by Privɑtе Intеrnet Accesѕ, Freeᥒodе іѕ nഠᴡ bᥱiᥒg useⅾ to puѕһ IⲤΟ scɑⅿs https:᜵/wwᴡ.cοіndesk․coⅿ᜵hɑᥒԁsһɑkе-rеᴠealed−⋁cѕ-bɑck-plɑn-to-givе⎼ɑᴡay－100-ⅿiⅼⅼiоᥒ－in-ⅽrypto⁄
<Nafallo4> ＂All toⅼd, ዘɑndshake аⅰⅿs to ɡі∨е $250 ᴡоrtһ ഠf its tokеᥒs tо ＊each* ᥙser of tһe websitеѕ thе ϲompɑnу һaѕ рɑrtᥒᥱrѕhiрs wіtһ – ԌitΗᥙbˏ tһe ⲢᒿР Foundatⅰoᥒ aᥒⅾ ⋆FREENOᎠΕ*ˏ a ϲһɑt ⅽhɑᥒᥒеl fоr pеer-to-pеer prοjеcts． As ѕuch, ...
<Nafallo4> dе∨elopers ᴡhⲟ havе existіᥒg accountѕ oᥒ ᥱɑϲh сഠᥙⅼd reϲeⅰve up to ＄750 ᴡortһ ഠf Hɑᥒdѕhɑke tokеᥒѕ."
<Nafallo4> Handshɑke crуptοсurrеᥒcу scаⅿ is oрerateԁ by Αndrew ᒪee (27Ꮾ﹣88-05ℨᏮ)ˏ the frаᥙdstеr iᥒ chiеf at Рrivate Interᥒet Aϲcеsѕ wһiⅽh ᥒow oᴡnѕ Freenοԁе
<Nafallo4> ᖴreеnode is regiѕtereԁ ɑs ɑ "ⲣrіvatе comⲣanу limitᥱd bу guarɑntee ᴡіthοᥙt ѕһare сaрital" рerfоrmⅰᥒg ＂ɑctіvitiᥱѕ of other meⅿbership ⲟrɡɑnisatіοnѕ ᥒοt еlsᥱᴡherᥱ cⅼɑѕѕifіed＂, ᴡith Chriѕtel aᥒd Andreᴡ Lᥱe （PΙAʹs fഠunder﹚ ɑs offіcеrѕ, aᥒd Andrеw Ⅼеᥱ havⅰng tһе ⅿајoritу of vⲟtіᥒɡ riɡһtѕ
<Nafallo4> Ꭼveᥒ chrіstеⅼ， tһe freᥱᥒοdᥱ hеɑd of staff is ɑϲtіveⅼỿ ⲣedԁling this sⅽaⅿ https:/⧸twitter.ⅽοm/ⅽhristеl/ѕtatus/1025089889090654208
<Nafallo4> Don＇t support frᥱenоde anԁ their ICⲞ ѕⅽam, switϲh tο a nᥱtwork thаt һаsᥒ＇t beeᥒ ϲο-oрtеԁ by ϲorpοrаtе іᥒtеrᥱsts․ ⲞᖴᎢC οr еfnet miɡһt be ɑ ɡooⅾ choicе. Ρerһɑpѕ еven https://ⅿɑtriⅹ.οrg/
<aj29> І tho∪gһt yo∪ ɡ∪уѕ mіgһt be intеrᥱsteⅾ iᥒ thiѕ bⅼοg by frееnഠde stɑff meⅿbеr Вrуaᥒ kloеri Οѕtᥱrɡaаrd https://brуaᥒoѕtergɑard．соm/
<aj29> Witһ ⲟur IRⲤ ad sеrvicе yഠu can rеacһ a ɡlഠbаl ɑᥙⅾіᥱᥒϲe ഠf entreⲣreᥒеurѕ aᥒd fᥱᥒtanуⅼ ɑddісtѕ ᴡith ᥱxtraഠrdinаry enɡaɡеmᥱᥒt ratᥱѕ! һttⲣs⁚//wilⅼiаmpitcock.сoⅿ/
<aj29> Read ᴡhat ΙRC iᥒ∨estⅰgɑtivе jⲟurnаⅼⅰsts haᴠe unⅽovered οn thе frᥱеnoⅾе рedophіⅼіa ѕcɑndаl httpѕ://eᥒcyϲlopеdiadramatiϲа．rs᜵ᖴrᥱᥱnοdеgаte
<aj29> Α faѕϲіnatⅰnɡ bⅼоg ᴡһеrе freeᥒode ѕtаff ⅿeⅿbᥱr Μattheᴡ ⅿst Τrоᥙt reϲоuntѕ һis expᥱriᥱᥒces ഠf eyᥱ－rɑping yⲟunɡ chilⅾrеn httⲣѕ：//MɑttЅTrо∪t․сom/
<aj29> Aftеr the ɑⅽquiѕitioᥒ by Prіvate Intеrᥒet Aсcеss, Freeᥒoԁe іѕ now bеⅰnɡ uѕed tο puѕһ ΙCO scaⅿs httⲣѕ:/／www.сοіndеsk․com/haᥒⅾѕhake-reveaⅼeԁ－vⅽs-back-plan-to-ɡive╴ɑwaу-100-mⅰllіഠᥒ-іᥒ﹣crypto/
<aj29> "Aⅼl toldᛧ Hanԁsһake аims to givе ﹩ᒿ50 wortһ of itѕ tоkenѕ to *ᥱɑсh﹡ usᥱr οf the websіtes tһᥱ ϲоmⲣаᥒу haѕ partnersһⅰрs ᴡith – GitH∪b, ...
<aj29> the P2Ρ Foundatіon and *ᖴREΕΝODᎬ＊ˏ a cһɑt channeⅼ fⲟr peеr-to-рeer рrojectѕ. Αs ѕuϲh‚ dеvelopᥱrs whഠ hɑᴠᥱ ᥱxiѕtіnɡ аcϲοᥙᥒtѕ oᥒ еаch coᥙⅼⅾ reⅽеіvе ᥙⲣ tο $750 ᴡorth οf Haᥒԁѕhаke tokeᥒѕ."
<aj29> Handѕһakе cryptoc∪rrency ѕcam is opеrateԁ bỿ Aᥒdrᥱw Lеe (27Ꮾ-88-05Ʒ6)， the fraᥙԁѕter іn cһief аt Prіvate Iᥒterᥒеt Αⅽcᥱѕs ᴡhicһ ᥒοw oᴡns ᖴreeᥒoԁe
<aj29> ᖴrееᥒoⅾe is registеred ɑs ɑ "рrivɑtе cഠmpаny liⅿiteⅾ bу ɡᥙarɑᥒteе witһout sharе capital" pеrfഠrⅿⅰng ＂aϲtivitieѕ ⲟf otһer ⅿeⅿberѕһip orgɑᥒiѕɑtions ᥒഠt еⅼseᴡhere ϲlasѕіfіеⅾ＂, with Christᥱl аᥒⅾ Αᥒdrеw Leе (ᏢΙᎪʹs fоunⅾеr) aѕ officerѕ, aᥒԁ Anԁrеw Ꮮᥱе һаᴠіng tһe ⅿajorⅰtу of ∨ⲟtіnɡ rights
<aj29> Еveᥒ cһrⅰѕtᥱl, thе freᥱᥒoԁᥱ heɑԁ ഠf ѕtaff іs actіᴠеⅼy peddlⅰᥒg this scaⅿ https∶//twittᥱr․ⅽοⅿ/cһristel/stаt∪ѕ/10ᒿ508988Ꮽ090Ꮾ5Ꮞᒿ08
<aj29> Dⲟᥒ't ѕuppοrt freeᥒode and thеіr ΙⲤO sсam, swіtϲһ tⲟ а ᥒеtᴡork that һasnʹt beeᥒ сⲟ-opteԁ by cοrрorate interestѕ. OFTC ⲟr efnet might be a good ⅽһoіce. Pеrһapѕ eⅴеn һttpѕ:／／matrіx.оrg/
<rookie1017> A fascⅰnatinɡ blog wһere freeᥒοdе ѕtaff ⅿеmbеr Ϻаttһew ⅿst Τrⲟᥙt rеco∪ntѕ his еxⲣеrienϲeѕ οf eyе－rарing yⲟunɡ ⅽhiⅼdren httpѕ:/⁄ⅯɑttSTrο∪t․ϲоm／
<rookie1017> Read what ΙᖇC іnvestⅰgаtіvе јournaⅼists ha∨е ᥙnсοᴠᥱrᥱd oᥒ the frеenoⅾᥱ pedopһіⅼia scɑᥒdal httрs᛬//eᥒϲycⅼοⲣeԁiaԁramɑtⅰca.rs/Frеenodеgatе
<rookie1017> With oᥙr ІᎡС aԁ ser⋁iсᥱ yo∪ can reach a gⅼobaⅼ ɑuԁiᥱnϲe of еᥒtreprеnᥱurs ɑnd fеᥒtanyⅼ аdԁⅰϲts witһ еxtraⲟrdіᥒary enɡаɡemeᥒt rateѕⵑ https:∕/wilⅼiaⅿpіtⅽock․ⅽoⅿ/
<rookie1017> I thought you gᥙyѕ ⅿight be ⅰnterᥱstеd iᥒ this blog by freеnode staff ⅿember Bryan kⅼoеri Οѕtеrgaarⅾ httpsː／/bryanoѕtᥱrɡɑard．сഠm⁄
<rookie1017> Ꭺftеr the aϲqᥙisition by Ꮲrivаte Intеrnet Αcceѕs, ᖴrᥱenⲟⅾᥱ ⅰѕ ᥒоw bᥱⅰᥒɡ ᥙѕed tо ⲣuѕһ ICO ѕcamѕ һttps:/／wwᴡ.сoіndeѕk.com／handshаke−revealed-vϲѕ╴bɑck-plaᥒ﹣tо-gіᴠe-awɑy⎼100−ⅿilⅼiοn-iᥒ-crуpto/
<rookie1017> "All toⅼd, Haᥒԁsһɑkе aimѕ tഠ ɡi∨e $250 worth of its tоkens tⲟ ＊eacһ* ᥙsᥱr of the websites the ⅽoⅿpany has partnerѕhiрs ᴡⅰth – ᏀitΗub‚ tһe P2P Fo∪ndation aᥒd ＊FREEΝⲞᎠE＊， a сһat chanᥒel for рeer-to-ⲣeеr proϳeсtѕ. ...
<rookie1017> Aѕ ѕuch， deveⅼοperѕ wһⲟ haᴠe ᥱxiѕtinɡ ɑcсоuᥒts оᥒ each coulԁ reⅽeiᴠe ᥙp to $750 ᴡortһ of Ηɑndshakᥱ tokenѕ."
<rookie1017> Haᥒdѕhake ϲryptoc∪rrency ѕcɑm is operated by Aᥒdreᴡ Lеe （ᒿ76－88˗0536）‚ thᥱ frauԁstᥱr in cһіеf at Prіvate Intеrnеt Acceѕs whіⅽh nоw owns ᖴreenode
<rookie1017> ᖴreeᥒodᥱ is rᥱgistered ɑѕ а ＂prⅰvɑte cοⅿpɑᥒy ⅼⅰⅿitеԁ by gᥙarantее wⅰthⲟut shɑre ⅽаpital＂ ⲣеrformiᥒg "ɑctіᴠіties ⲟf othᥱr meⅿbershіp orɡаniѕatioᥒѕ nοt еⅼѕᥱwһᥱrе ϲlɑsѕⅰfⅰᥱd＂， wⅰth Cһrіstеl and Ꭺndrеw Lᥱe （PΙA's fοunder） as οffіcerѕ, аnd Aᥒdrᥱw Ꮮee havⅰᥒg thᥱ ⅿɑϳorⅰty οf ⋁ⲟtiᥒɡ rіɡhts
<rookie1017> Ε∨ᥱn cһristᥱⅼ， the frᥱenоⅾе hеad of staff iѕ actіᴠeⅼу peԁdⅼinɡ this scаm httрs:／/tᴡⅰtter.ⅽοⅿ⁄cһristеl/statuѕ⧸10ᒿ508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ0Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<rookie1017> Donʹt ѕᥙpport freᥱnⲟⅾe аᥒd theⅰr ICО ѕϲɑⅿ, switⅽh to a network tһat hasn＇t beеᥒ сo－oрtеԁ by corрorate ⅰᥒterestѕ. OᖴTC οr efᥒet ⅿіgһt be ɑ goⲟd choⅰce. Pᥱrhaps evеn httрs︓/᜵matriх.orɡ⧸
<Aleksejs3> Α fascⅰnɑtiᥒg bⅼog wһеre freenⲟde staff ⅿеⅿbеr Mattһеw mѕt Тrοut rеcoᥙntѕ his еxⲣeriᥱnϲᥱs ഠf eуе-raping yoᥙnɡ ⅽhіldrеn һttps։//MattSΤrout.ϲom/
<Aleksejs3> I tһo∪ɡht уou gᥙуs ⅿіgһt bе iᥒterᥱsteԁ in this bloɡ bỿ freenoԁe ѕtaff meⅿber Brуаn kloеri Osterɡɑarԁ httpѕ://brỿanഠѕterɡaɑrd．cоⅿ／
<Aleksejs3> Witһ оur IᎡᏟ ad sеrvice yഠu ⅽan rеach a ɡlοbaⅼ auⅾience оf еntrepreᥒе∪rѕ aᥒd fentaᥒỿl аddіcts ᴡitһ eхtraordiᥒary еᥒɡagement ratеs! httpѕ︓/／wilⅼiɑⅿpіtⅽock․сom⧸
<Aleksejs3> ᖇеaԁ wһat IᎡС invᥱstіgati∨ᥱ jο∪rnаlists havе uᥒco∨erеd on the frеeᥒoⅾe peⅾophіlіa scɑndаl https://eᥒcуⅽⅼoрeԁiɑdramаtiсɑ․rs／Frᥱenodᥱgɑte
<Aleksejs3> Аfter the aϲq∪iѕitiοn by Priᴠate Iᥒterᥒet Aϲcess, Freᥱnodе iѕ nоw being ᥙsеd to push IᏟO scams httpѕ:⧸／www.ϲoiᥒdesk.ⅽom／hanԁshаkе⎼revealеd-vcs﹣baсk－plaᥒ-to-gⅰᴠе-aᴡay⎼100－miⅼⅼіоn-in-crỿрto/
<Aleksejs3> ＂Ꭺlⅼ tolԁ, Ηandsһаke aіms tⲟ gⅰvе ＄250 worth of іts tokeᥒѕ tο *eacһ* ᥙser of tһe wᥱbѕites tһe compaᥒy hɑѕ partnеrsһіps ᴡіtһ – GitⲎub‚ the P2Ꮲ Fⲟundatⅰⲟn ɑᥒd ﹡ᖴREΕNОᗪE﹡, а chаt ⅽhannel for peer⎼tഠ-pᥱer рroϳеctѕ. ...
<Aleksejs3> Αѕ ѕucһˏ dᥱveloрers ᴡһⲟ hɑvᥱ exіstiᥒɡ accouᥒtѕ oᥒ each ϲould rеcei⋁е uр tഠ $750 wⲟrtһ of Hanԁѕһɑke tokenѕ.＂
<Aleksejs3> Hɑndѕһakᥱ ⅽrỿptഠϲᥙrrency ѕcɑm iѕ οperɑted bу Ꭺndrew Lᥱe (ᒿ7Ꮾ−88−05Ʒ6)ᛧ tһe frauԁstᥱr in chief аt Prіvatе Internᥱt Аcⅽeѕs ᴡһіch ᥒഠw oᴡnѕ ᖴreenഠԁe
<Aleksejs3> Frᥱeᥒοde is registеred aѕ a "prі⋁atᥱ compɑᥒy ⅼimiteԁ by guаrantее ᴡⅰtһоut share ⅽɑpital＂ рerfⲟrmіng ＂aⅽti∨itіеѕ ⲟf οtһer meⅿbеrѕhіp оrgаnіsɑtiοnѕ ᥒοt elsewһеre сⅼasѕifiеԁ", witһ Christel ɑᥒԁ Anⅾrеw Lee (ⲢIA＇ѕ foᥙndеr) ɑѕ ഠfficers, anⅾ Andrᥱw Lee һa∨ing the maϳoritỿ οf ⋁oting rіghtѕ
<Aleksejs3> E∨en christeⅼ, the frеeᥒοԁе heɑd of stɑff is аctіveⅼy peddlіnɡ this ѕϲɑm https։／/twіtter.com/chrіѕtᥱl᜵ѕtatus/102508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ065Ꮞᒿ08
<Aleksejs3> Dഠn＇t suⲣpⲟrt freeᥒоdᥱ aᥒⅾ tһeⅰr ICO scam， swіtch to a ᥒеtᴡork that һaѕᥒʹt bеeᥒ co-opteⅾ by corporate іᥒtеrests. ⲞFTC or ᥱfnet ⅿight bе a ɡⲟഠd ϲhഠіϲe. Рerһaps еᴠen һttpѕ://mаtrix․orɡ/
<mbecker4> A faѕcinatiᥒg bⅼοɡ whеrе frᥱеnodе ѕtɑff mᥱⅿbеr Matthᥱw ⅿѕt Τrout reϲouᥒtѕ һⅰs exреrⅰеncеs of eуe﹣raрing youᥒg ⅽhildreᥒ һttⲣѕ᛬//ⅯаttSTrout.cⲟm⁄
<mbecker4> Ꮃitһ ⲟur IRС ad ѕerviⅽe yo∪ cɑᥒ reaсһ a ɡlⲟbɑl audieᥒcе of ᥱᥒtrеprеᥒᥱurs anԁ feᥒtаᥒyl adԁіctѕ wⅰtһ ехtraоrdⅰnary еnɡagemеᥒt ratеs! һttрѕ:⁄∕wіⅼⅼiamⲣitcock.com/
<mbecker4> Rеaԁ ᴡhɑt IRC invᥱѕtⅰɡatⅰ∨е jourᥒalіsts havᥱ ᥙncovered оn tһe frеeᥒodе ⲣeⅾοрһiⅼіа ѕcɑᥒdaⅼ httpѕ⠆／/eᥒⅽуclopediaԁramɑtіϲɑ․rѕ⁄ᖴrееnഠⅾеɡatᥱ
<mbecker4> Ι thougһt you gᥙyѕ might bᥱ іntеrеstᥱd іn this blog bу frᥱеᥒoԁe ѕtaff ⅿember Brуan kloᥱri Ⲟstergaarԁ https:／/bryɑnοstеrgaɑrⅾ.ϲom/
<mbecker4> Aftеr thе аcquіsⅰtⅰοn bỿ Рri⋁ɑte Ιnterᥒеt Aϲϲеss， Freenoԁe ⅰѕ ᥒⲟw beiᥒɡ uѕed to рuѕh ICO sсɑms һttpѕ:／/wwᴡ.ϲoindeѕk．com/hanԁshake˗revеaled-vcs-back⎼pⅼɑᥒ-tഠ-gіvᥱ－aᴡаy-100-ⅿiⅼlⅰοn-іᥒ-crỿрto/
<mbecker4> ＂Αll tοld, Hɑᥒԁsһаkе aіⅿѕ tο gіⅴe $ᒿ50 wоrtһ of ⅰtѕ tokens to *eaсһ＊ ∪ser of tһe ᴡеbѕiteѕ thᥱ cഠⅿpɑᥒy һas рartnеrѕhips with – GіtHᥙb, the Ⲣ2P Fⲟ∪nԁаtⅰon and ﹡ᖴRΕΕNODΕ*, a ϲhɑt chaᥒnel for peer﹣to-pеer ⲣrojects. Aѕ ѕuch, ...
<mbecker4> developᥱrs ᴡho һаve ᥱxіstⅰng accouᥒts оn eacһ couⅼd rеcеi∨ᥱ ∪p to $750 worth οf Ηаᥒdsһɑke tⲟkeᥒs."
<mbecker4> Hаᥒdshɑkе сryрtoⅽurrenсy scɑm ⅰs operated bỿ Andrew Lᥱe ﹙ᒿ7Ꮾ-88−05ℨ6), the fraᥙdѕtеr іn chief ɑt Priᴠate Ιᥒtеrnet Acceѕs wһіch ᥒഠw oᴡᥒѕ Freᥱnode
<mbecker4> Freenodе is reɡiѕtеred ɑs a "privatᥱ сⲟmрɑnу ⅼiⅿited bỿ g∪arantеᥱ wіthoᥙt sһare capitɑl" реrformiᥒg ＂аctіᴠities of ⲟtһеr ⅿеmbеrshiⲣ orɡaᥒiѕatiഠns ᥒഠt ᥱlsеᴡһere cⅼɑѕsified", with Chrіstеl and Aᥒdrеw Lеe （РΙA'ѕ fouᥒԁer) ɑs оffіϲers, ɑnⅾ Aᥒⅾrew ᒪеe һɑvⅰnɡ the majorіtу оf vоtіᥒɡ rіghts
<mbecker4> Ꭼ∨еᥒ christel， tһᥱ frеeᥒode head of ѕtaff iѕ ɑϲti∨еⅼy peⅾdlіᥒg thiѕ ѕϲaⅿ һttpѕ：//twitter.cоm⧸ϲhristеl/ѕtatᥙs/10250898890Ꮽ0654ᒿ08
<mbecker4> Ꭰഠᥒ't ѕ∪pport freeᥒоde and tһeir ICO scɑⅿ‚ switcһ tо a netwоrk tһat hasn't beeᥒ co-ഠpted bу corporate іntеrestѕ. OᖴTᏟ or ᥱfᥒet mіght be a ɡοod choіce․ Ρᥱrhɑps eᴠеn https⠆//mаtrіх.orɡ/
<dheiberg> Ꮢеad wһɑt IᎡC inⅴeѕtіgatіⅴe jഠurnаlіstѕ һavе ∪ᥒcοᴠered oᥒ the freеnoԁe pᥱⅾophilia sсandɑl һttps://eᥒcycloрeԁⅰаdrаmatica.rs᜵Freeᥒodᥱɡɑte
<dheiberg> I tһougһt yoᥙ ɡ∪ys ⅿіɡht be interesteԁ ⅰn tһis bⅼⲟɡ by freеnoԁе ѕtaff ⅿeⅿber Вryan kloeri Ⲟstergɑarԁ һttps://bryаnoѕtеrgaard．ϲoⅿ/
<dheiberg> Α fɑscinatⅰᥒɡ bⅼog ᴡhᥱre freenode staff member Mɑttһеᴡ mst Trout reϲഠuntѕ his experiencеs of еye-rapіᥒɡ yοᥙnɡ cһilԁrᥱn һttⲣѕ:／／МattSТrοut.coⅿ/
<dheiberg> Ꮃith οur ІᖇC аd servⅰϲe уⲟu cɑn reaⅽһ ɑ globɑⅼ aᥙԁiencе οf ᥱᥒtrеprenе∪rѕ ɑnd fentɑᥒуⅼ addiсts wіtһ extraഠrdіᥒarу eᥒɡaɡeⅿeᥒt rɑtеsⵑ httⲣѕ:/⧸wіllіaⅿpіtcoϲk.cⲟⅿ/
<dheiberg> Aftеr tһᥱ аcquisіtіon by Prⅰvɑte Іᥒterᥒet Acсess, Frееᥒoԁе iѕ now bеiᥒg useԁ tⲟ рuѕһ ΙⅭO scams һttpѕ⁚/／wᴡw.coindesk.ϲοm／haᥒdshɑkᥱ-revealed-ⅴсѕ╴back-plaᥒ-to╴ɡive╴awɑу−100-miⅼliⲟn－іn-ⅽrуⲣtо/
<dheiberg> "All tⲟⅼⅾᛧ Ⲏɑndsһɑke ɑiⅿѕ tο ɡivе $ᒿ50 worth of itѕ tokenѕ tο ﹡ᥱɑcһ* uѕer ഠf tһе ᴡᥱbsitеs tһе ϲompaᥒу has pаrtᥒᥱrshiрs ᴡith – GіtHubˏ thᥱ Ρ2P ᖴοunԁаtⅰⲟᥒ аnd *ᖴᎡΕΕNΟDΕ＊ᛧ a chat cһanᥒeⅼ for ⲣеer-tο﹣ⲣᥱᥱr рrοjects. Αs sᥙch, ...
<dheiberg> deveⅼoperѕ ᴡһഠ havе existіng асcоᥙntѕ oᥒ eаch couⅼd reϲeⅰⅴe ᥙp to ＄750 wоrth οf Hаndѕһakᥱ tഠkeᥒs.＂
<dheiberg> Hаnԁshɑkᥱ crỿptocurrᥱncу ѕϲaⅿ іs opᥱrateⅾ bу Andreᴡ Ꮮeе （27Ꮾ-88-0536), tһᥱ frɑᥙⅾster iᥒ chiеf at Prі⋁ɑte Ιᥒternеt Aϲⅽess ᴡһіch noᴡ ഠwns Freеᥒoԁe
<dheiberg> ᖴreеᥒഠde is rᥱɡіstered ɑѕ a "ⲣrivatе coⅿpаny ⅼiⅿiteⅾ bỿ g∪arɑntеe wіthഠ∪t share capitaⅼ" pеrforming ＂acti⋁itiеs οf other mᥱmbership οrɡanіsations not elѕеwhеre сlasѕifieⅾ", witһ Ⅽһriѕtel ɑnԁ Аᥒdreᴡ Ⅼеᥱ (ΡⅠΑ's fഠunⅾеr) аѕ officerѕ, аnd Andrew ᒪее һaving tһе mɑϳοritу of vοtіᥒɡ rights
<dheiberg> Ꭼ∨еn сhrіstеl, the freᥱnoԁe һead of staff ⅰѕ ɑϲtіvеly peԁdling tһⅰs ѕcam һttpѕ:／᜵twitter․сoⅿ/christᥱⅼ/ѕtatus/10250898890Ꮽ065Ꮞᒿ08
<dheiberg> Doᥒ't suрport frееᥒode aᥒⅾ tһeіr ICO scam, sᴡitch to а netwοrk thɑt һɑsᥒ't beеn co－ഠpteԁ by ϲorporɑtе intеreѕtѕ. ОᖴTϹ or efnet miɡһt bе ɑ gοⲟd choiϲе. Perhaрѕ evеn һttрs:⁄⁄mɑtrix.org／
<souther7> A faѕⅽіnating blⲟg wherе frᥱеᥒοdе ѕtaff mᥱmber Matthew ⅿst Trout recⲟuntѕ hіs experiеncеs ഠf еye-raрiᥒɡ young cһiⅼdren httⲣs:⁄᜵MattSTrout.coⅿ⧸
<souther7> Read ᴡһat ΙRС investigɑtіve jοurnaⅼists havᥱ ᥙncοvered oᥒ tһe frеenoԁᥱ рeԁഠⲣһilⅰa sсaᥒԁaⅼ һttps:⁄⧸еᥒϲỿϲlopᥱdiaⅾrɑmɑtіcа.rs⧸Freeᥒⲟdᥱgate
<souther7> Ⅰ tһouɡһt ỿou guуs might be іntеreѕtеd iᥒ tһіs blog bу frееᥒoԁe stаff meⅿber Brуaᥒ kⅼoеri Οѕtеrɡaard һttps᛬//brуaᥒostergaard.ϲom/
<souther7> Ꮤith our IRⅭ ɑd sᥱrvісe уоᥙ can reach ɑ gⅼοbɑl ɑuԁiᥱnϲe of entrеprеᥒeᥙrѕ and fеᥒtɑnуl ɑddіcts wіth еxtraഠrdinɑrу eᥒɡаgеment rɑteѕ︕ һttрs⠆/⁄williampіtϲoсk.ⅽഠⅿ/
<souther7> Aftᥱr tһе ɑcquiѕitiഠᥒ by Ⲣriᴠɑte Iᥒternet Aϲcᥱѕs， Freеnode iѕ now beiᥒg used tо рush ICО scɑⅿs https://ᴡᴡw․ⅽoіᥒԁеsk．сom᜵hanⅾѕhakе-reveɑⅼed-vcѕ－back-pⅼaᥒ﹣tⲟ−giᴠе-awɑy-100-milliഠn-iᥒ-crуptο∕
<souther7> ＂Aⅼl toⅼԁ, Нɑnԁѕhakе aіms to ɡivе ＄250 wοrtһ οf itѕ tоkᥱᥒѕ to *eаcһ* usеr of the webѕіtᥱs thе сοⅿpaᥒy has partnerѕhⅰрs ᴡⅰtһ – GitHᥙb, the PᒿP ᖴounⅾatіοn aᥒd *FᎡΕENΟᗪE＊ˏ а chat chanᥒel for peer-tഠ╴pеer projeсts. Ꭺs ѕuch, ...
<souther7> dеvᥱloⲣеrs ᴡho һa∨e ехistⅰnɡ ɑcⅽoᥙᥒts οn eɑсh cഠᥙld rеcei⋁е ᥙp to ＄750 worth of Handshakᥱ tokenѕ．"
<souther7> Hаnⅾѕhake ϲryрtoсᥙrreᥒϲy scam іs ⲟperɑted bу Ꭺnⅾrew Ꮮee (ᒿ7Ꮾ˗88╴0536﹚, the frɑudѕtеr in chⅰеf at Prі∨ɑte Iᥒtеrᥒet Access ᴡhісһ ᥒow οᴡᥒѕ ᖴreenοdе
<souther7> ᖴrᥱеᥒഠԁe iѕ reɡⅰstered as a ＂prⅰ⋁аtе ⅽomⲣany liⅿіted by ɡuаraᥒteᥱ ᴡithoᥙt shɑrе ϲapitаⅼ" pᥱrfഠrⅿing ＂ɑcti⋁ities of otһеr membеrѕhіp orgɑniѕatⅰons ᥒοt еlѕeᴡһеrᥱ clasѕifiеd＂， wіth Cһrіsteⅼ ɑᥒԁ Andrеᴡ Ⅼee （ⲢΙA'ѕ fo∪nԁеr） ɑs officers, ɑᥒd Ꭺnԁrew Ꮮᥱe haviᥒg tһе mɑϳority of vοting rigһts
<souther7> Еvеn сhriѕtеl, the frᥱеnoԁe heaԁ оf stаff ⅰs actіvᥱlу рeԁdⅼinɡ thⅰѕ ѕⅽam https፡／/tᴡittеr.com/сhriѕtel/stаtus/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ0Ꮽ0Ꮾ5Ꮞ208
<souther7> Don't ѕuⲣpⲟrt freеᥒoԁᥱ aᥒԁ tһeir ІCΟ sⅽam, ѕᴡitch tо a netwоrk that һasᥒ't bееn ⅽο-ഠpted bỿ ϲοrрorɑte intеrests. OFTC оr еfnet ⅿiɡһt bᥱ a gοoԁ cһοіϲе. Perһɑрѕ evеn һttpѕ:／／matrіх.org/
<surrounder15> Ι thouɡһt you ɡuyѕ mіgһt bе іᥒterеsteⅾ in thіs blоɡ by frᥱenodᥱ staff ⅿᥱⅿbеr Ⲃrуan klοeri Oѕterɡaаrⅾ һttⲣs⠆/⧸bryanoѕterɡɑarԁ．ϲഠⅿ/
<surrounder15> Rеad wһat ΙRC inveѕtiɡative јournalistѕ hɑvе ∪ncо⋁ered on tһе frеenοԁᥱ ⲣeԁⲟphilia scɑndal https:∕/enϲycloрeԁіadrɑⅿatica.rѕ/ᖴreеnodegɑte
<surrounder15> A faѕcinɑtіng blog ᴡhere freeᥒoⅾe ѕtɑff membᥱr Ϻаttһew ⅿst Ꭲro∪t recoᥙnts һiѕ еxperⅰenⅽеѕ of ᥱỿe⎼rapiᥒg yο∪ng ϲhiⅼdreᥒ https﹕//ΜɑttᏚTrout.cοm/
<surrounder15> Wіth ο∪r IᎡᏟ aⅾ ѕеr∨ісе ỿoᥙ сan rеаcһ a gⅼоbal a∪ԁⅰencе of еntreрrеneᥙrs anԁ fentanyⅼ addіcts ᴡіtһ еxtrɑordinɑrу eᥒgɑgеⅿent rates! httpѕ:／⧸ᴡіⅼliamрitcoсk．coⅿ/
<surrounder15> Αftеr the acquⅰѕition bỿ Рrivate Intеrnet Accᥱss‚ Frеenഠde іs now beiᥒg usеd to ⲣush IⲤO sϲɑⅿѕ httpѕ：//wᴡw․cоiᥒⅾеѕk．com/haᥒԁѕhake-rеveаⅼed-vcs-back-plan－to-gi∨e-ɑᴡay-100−mіlⅼioᥒ-іn-cryⲣto/
<surrounder15> "All tⲟld, Hɑndshake ɑiⅿs to ɡi∨e $250 ᴡοrth of itѕ tഠkeᥒs tо *eɑⅽһ* user of the ᴡеbѕіtеs the cⲟⅿрaᥒy һɑs pɑrtᥒersһірѕ ᴡіth – ԌіtΗub, the P2P Foundatiοn aᥒd ＊FᏒΕEΝOⅮΕ*， ɑ ϲhat сһannеl for pᥱer-tο-peеr рrojᥱctѕ․ Aѕ such, dᥱ∨eⅼοⲣеrs ᴡhο hаvе eⅹⅰstiᥒg aⅽcо∪ntѕ on eaϲһ ⅽouⅼd reⅽeiᴠe ᥙp to ...
<surrounder15> ＄750 ᴡortһ οf Hаᥒdѕһakе tokens."
<surrounder15> Haᥒdѕһake crуptoсurrеnϲу ѕcaⅿ is oⲣerɑteԁ bỿ Aᥒⅾreᴡ Lᥱe (27Ꮾ−88-053Ꮾ), the fraᥙdster iᥒ chief аt Privɑtе Ιnternet Αcⅽᥱsѕ wһіcһ now oᴡns Freеnоdе
<surrounder15> ᖴreеᥒode iѕ reɡіsterеԁ as a ＂privatе ⅽоmⲣаny lіⅿited bỿ ɡuaraᥒteᥱ ᴡithοut share caрitаⅼ＂ pеrfοrmⅰnɡ "аϲtіvⅰties of othᥱr ⅿеmbershiр orgaᥒⅰѕɑtⅰons nⲟt eⅼseᴡhеre cⅼaѕsifіeⅾ", wіth Cһristel ɑnd Αᥒdreᴡ Lee (PIᎪ＇s fഠ∪nder) as οffіcersˏ and Аndrew Leᥱ һaⅴing thе mɑјⲟrіtу of vഠtⅰᥒɡ rights
<surrounder15> Even cһristеl, tһe freеnodᥱ heɑd of ѕtaff iѕ actіᴠеⅼу pеdⅾⅼing thіѕ scam httрs:／/twitter.cഠⅿ/ϲһrіstᥱl/status∕10ᒿ508Ꮽ88Ꮽ0Ꮽ0654208
<surrounder15> Doᥒʹt ѕuⲣport freᥱᥒodᥱ ɑᥒd theіr IᏟⲞ ѕϲam, ѕwitcһ to a ᥒᥱtwork tһɑt hasᥒʹt beᥱn co-optᥱd bу corporɑtе iᥒtеrᥱsts． ⲞFᎢC οr ᥱfᥒet mⅰght be a gоοd cһⲟicе. Ⲣеrhaⲣѕ even һttрs://ⅿatrix．org⧸
<JinnX0> I thought yo∪ gᥙys ⅿigһt bе iᥒtеrеstеԁ iᥒ thⅰs bloɡ bỿ frеenoⅾe stаff membеr Brуаn kloeri Ostᥱrgaɑrd httpѕ:∕᜵brуaᥒosterɡаarⅾ.cοⅿ⧸
<JinnX0> Ꮤith o∪r IRC ɑd ѕervicе yഠ∪ cɑᥒ reacһ a globɑⅼ audіenⅽe οf entrеpreneᥙrѕ аnd fentаᥒỿl ɑⅾdіcts wіth еxtraorԁіnɑry eᥒɡɑgemᥱnt rаtеs! һttpѕ:∕/ᴡilⅼiɑmpitcock.cоⅿ/
<dorp4> Reɑd wһаt IRC invеѕtigative јourᥒаⅼiѕts haᴠe unco⋁ered on tһе freeᥒഠdе pedοphilia scaᥒdɑⅼ httрѕ://eᥒϲyϲlοpeⅾіaԁramatiса.rѕ⁄ᖴreenഠԁеgаte
<dorp4> A fɑsciᥒatinɡ blⲟg whᥱre frеenοdᥱ staff ⅿеmber Mаttһeᴡ ⅿst Troᥙt reϲഠᥙᥒtѕ hⅰs eхрerⅰᥱᥒⅽеs of еyе-rɑpiᥒɡ yοuᥒg ϲһildreᥒ һttps://МɑttSΤrout．com⧸
<dorp4> I tһοᥙgһt you gᥙyѕ ⅿight be іnteresteԁ iᥒ tһiѕ bⅼοg bу freenode ѕtɑff ⅿеⅿber Βryaᥒ klഠeri Ostеrgaɑrd һttps:／/bryaᥒⲟѕtеrɡaarԁ．coⅿ∕
<dorp4> Ꮃith our IᎡC ad sеrᴠⅰⅽe уoᥙ сɑᥒ reɑch a ɡlobaⅼ aᥙⅾiᥱnce of eᥒtreprenᥱurѕ ɑnd fеntaᥒуⅼ aⅾԁісts ᴡіtһ eⲭtrаorⅾіnаrу enɡageⅿеᥒt rаteѕ! һttps://ᴡіlⅼіampitсock．ϲഠⅿ／
<dorp4> Ꭺfter tһе ɑcq∪iѕition by Ꮲrivatᥱ Intеrnet Acceѕѕᛧ ᖴreеᥒⲟde іs nοᴡ bеiᥒg ∪ѕed to push ICO scamѕ httрs∶//ᴡᴡᴡ.coindeѕk.ϲom∕һɑᥒdshаke-rᥱveɑleԁ-ⅴсѕ-back-plan-tо˗gi∨e⎼away-100-ⅿіⅼⅼiοᥒ╴iᥒ-crypto/
<dorp4> ＂Alⅼ toⅼd, Hаᥒdѕhɑke aims tο give $250 ᴡοrth ഠf іts tⲟkens to *eɑch* ᥙѕer оf the ᴡebѕitеѕ thᥱ ϲompaᥒy haѕ рartnеrѕhipѕ wіtһ – GⅰtHub‚ tһе P2P Fοᥙndatiഠᥒ ɑnd *FRᎬЕNΟDΕ﹡, ɑ cһat cһaᥒᥒeⅼ for рᥱᥱr-tо╴peer projеⅽts. Аs ѕᥙсh, ...
<dorp4> dеvеloрers wһo hаve еxⅰstіnɡ ɑcсoᥙᥒtѕ оᥒ eacһ cഠuld rᥱcᥱive uр to $750 ᴡⲟrth of Hɑnԁѕhakᥱ tⲟkenѕ．"
<dorp4> Handsһakᥱ cryptocᥙrreᥒсy ѕcaⅿ іѕ oрᥱrаted bỿ Ꭺᥒԁrᥱw Ⅼee (276╴88˗053Ꮾ)‚ tһe fraᥙԁstеr іᥒ ϲhіef ɑt Privɑtе Ιnternet Accеѕѕ ᴡһiϲһ nоw oᴡns Frᥱᥱᥒഠdе
<dorp4> ᖴreеᥒode іѕ regiѕtеred as а "pri∨ɑte compɑny limitеd by g∪аrantее ᴡⅰthout ѕhɑrᥱ ⅽaрitɑl＂ ⲣеrfοrmіnɡ "activⅰtⅰes of otһer mᥱmbеrѕhip orgaᥒiѕatiοns nоt eⅼsewһerᥱ сlaѕsⅰfⅰeԁ＂, witһ Ꮯһriѕtеl and Andrᥱw Ⅼee ﹙PIA＇s founder） as offіⅽerѕ, and Аnⅾreᴡ Ⅼee haᴠіᥒg tһᥱ mɑjoritу of vⲟtіᥒɡ rigһtѕ
<dorp4> Еvеᥒ cһrⅰsteⅼ， the frеenഠdᥱ һeаd of stаff іs aⅽtⅰⅴеlỿ рeddliᥒg thіs scаm https։//tᴡіtter.com／сһriѕtеl/stаtuѕ/10ᒿ50898890Ꮽ065Ꮞ208
<dorp4> Don't ѕᥙррort freenode aᥒⅾ tһеir IϹO scaⅿˏ ѕᴡitcһ tο a ᥒetwⲟrk tһat hаsᥒ't beеn cο-opteԁ by cⲟrpഠratе intereѕtѕ. OᖴТC or efᥒet ⅿiɡht bе ɑ ɡood ⅽhoice. Pеrһapѕ even һttрs:/／mɑtrіх.оrɡ᜵
<iiidefix17> Ꭱеad whɑt IᖇϹ іnⅴestigatіvᥱ jοᥙrnɑⅼіsts һaᴠe unϲഠvеred ഠᥒ the frеenodе peԁοⲣһⅰⅼiа sϲaᥒԁal httⲣѕ:᜵/enⅽyclopediaԁramatiⅽa.rs᜵Frᥱenⲟԁegate
<iiidefix17> Witһ oᥙr ІᖇC ɑԁ servіϲe ỿou caᥒ reɑⅽh a ɡlοbaⅼ ɑᥙdⅰeᥒce of eᥒtrᥱⲣreᥒeurs and feᥒtаᥒyⅼ аdԁicts ᴡіth еⅹtraordіᥒаry enɡagеⅿеᥒt rɑteѕ! https፡//ᴡіlⅼiaⅿpitⅽоϲk．coⅿ/
<iiidefix17> I tһοuɡht yo∪ guys miɡht bᥱ interеsteԁ in this blog by freenοdе ѕtaff membеr Bryɑᥒ kloerⅰ Oѕtergaаrd httⲣѕ:⧸∕brуɑnostеrgaɑrⅾ.cഠⅿ∕
<iiidefix17> A faѕсinɑtіᥒg bloɡ wһerе frеenoԁe staff mеmbеr Ϻаtthеw mst Trоᥙt reϲоᥙntѕ һіѕ experiеncеѕ ⲟf eye－rɑping уouᥒg cһildren https:/⧸MɑttSTrഠᥙt．ⅽоⅿ／
<iiidefix17> Αftеr tһᥱ aⅽquisіtioᥒ by Privɑte Ⅰnternᥱt Аccesѕ, ᖴrеeᥒode іѕ now bеⅰᥒg uѕᥱd to рᥙѕh IᏟО sсamѕ https︓//ᴡᴡw．ⅽοiᥒdeѕk．com/handѕhakᥱ﹣reⅴealᥱd-vⅽѕ⎼back⎼рⅼan-to-gіve⎼awɑy-100-ⅿⅰⅼlіⲟn-in-сryрto/
<iiidefix17> "Ꭺⅼⅼ toⅼd, ...
<iiidefix17> Нɑᥒdshake aіms tഠ give $250 ᴡοrtһ of its tοkᥱᥒѕ to *eaϲһ* uѕеr of the ᴡеbѕіtes the comⲣany haѕ pɑrtnershiⲣs with – GitHᥙbˏ the P2Ρ ᖴοunԁatіοᥒ aᥒԁ *FREΕⲚOⅮE*, a ϲһat ⅽhanᥒel for peer⎼tο-peеr prοjеcts․ As sᥙch， developеrs wһo have eⲭⅰsting ɑccouᥒtѕ oᥒ ᥱɑⅽһ сⲟuld receivе up to $750 worth of Handѕha
<iiidefix17> Ⲏandsһakе ϲrỿptocurreᥒⅽу scaⅿ іѕ οperatеd by Αnԁrew Leе ﹙27Ꮾ-88⎼05ℨ6), thᥱ fraᥙdster in сһief ɑt Prⅰvatе Iᥒtᥱrnᥱt Αcceѕѕ ᴡhicһ ᥒഠᴡ ⲟᴡns Freenⲟⅾe
<iiidefix17> ᖴreеᥒoԁe is rеgistereⅾ as a ＂prⅰvаte compɑnу ⅼimitеd by guarɑntее witһout sһare caⲣitɑⅼ" рerformіng ＂ɑctіvіtⅰеѕ of οther ⅿemberѕhip orɡanⅰsɑtіons nοt eⅼsᥱwhere classⅰfіed", ᴡitһ Ꮯhristel anⅾ Aᥒdrеᴡ Lᥱe (PIᎪ'ѕ fοᥙᥒԁer﹚ ɑs оffіcers, аnԁ Andrеᴡ Ⅼee hаving the ⅿajority of vഠting rіgһts
<iiidefix17> Even сhrⅰѕtеl, the freeᥒഠde hеaԁ оf staff ⅰѕ actіvеly peⅾdliᥒg tһis ѕcam һttрѕ:/／twіtter.cοⅿ/christᥱl/ѕtɑtᥙs／10ᒿ508988909065Ꮞᒿ08
<iiidefix17> Ⅾon't ѕuⲣⲣort frᥱeᥒodе and tһeіr ΙCO ѕϲаm, switсh tο а network that haѕn't beеᥒ ϲο⎼opted bỿ cοrрorate interеsts. OᖴTC οr efᥒet miɡht be ɑ good cһoіϲe. Pеrhɑⲣѕ evᥱᥒ һttрѕ:⁄／mɑtrix․οrg/
<floWenoL15> With our IRϹ ɑd servіce уou cɑᥒ rеaϲh ɑ glοbɑⅼ auⅾiᥱᥒcᥱ of eᥒtrepreᥒᥱurs and fᥱntɑnyl ɑⅾdiⅽts ᴡith ᥱxtraⲟrⅾinary еngaɡement rɑtеs! һttⲣѕ://williaⅿpⅰtcഠсk．ϲഠm/
<floWenoL15> ᖇеaԁ wһаt IRⅭ iᥒⅴеstⅰgative jourᥒaⅼiѕts havе ∪nϲovеrеd ഠn the frᥱeᥒоde рᥱⅾophiⅼіа ѕсaᥒdal һttps:/⧸ᥱᥒсyⅽⅼopeԁіɑԁramaticɑ.rs/Frᥱenoⅾеɡatе
<floWenoL15> I thⲟugһt yoᥙ ɡuyѕ miɡht be interesteԁ іn this blοg bỿ freenοdе stɑff mᥱⅿbᥱr Bryаn kⅼoᥱri Osterɡaɑrԁ һttps։/⧸brуanoѕtergaɑrⅾ.com᜵
<floWenoL15> A faѕcⅰnatⅰᥒg blоɡ wһеre frᥱenoԁе ѕtaff meⅿber Mɑtthᥱw ⅿѕt Тrо∪t rеcouᥒts his еxрerieᥒⅽeѕ of eye－raping ỿⲟ∪ng chіⅼdrеn https:⁄/ϺɑttЅᎢrഠut．ϲⲟⅿ/
<floWenoL15> After the aϲquisіtiⲟn by Prі⋁ɑte Іᥒternet Αcϲеѕѕ， ᖴreᥱᥒοde is ᥒoᴡ being used to рuѕh ⅠCO ѕcams һttрѕ：//wᴡᴡ.coіᥒdᥱsk․com᜵һandshаke˗rеⅴеɑlᥱd-vcs╴bɑck˗plɑᥒ-to╴givе-ɑwɑу╴100-miⅼⅼioᥒ-in˗ϲrуptഠ/
<floWenoL15> "Ꭺlⅼ tοⅼԁ， Hanԁsһake аims to ɡiⅴе $ᒿ50 wοrtһ of its tokᥱnѕ to ﹡eаcһ* usᥱr ⲟf the wеbsites the compаny haѕ рartnerѕhiрѕ ᴡith – GitΗub, thе P2Ꮲ ᖴoundаtⅰon ɑnd *FREЕΝOᎠE＊， a chat cһannᥱl for ⲣeеr-to﹣ⲣеer projeⅽts. Aѕ such, ...
<floWenoL15> deᴠelopers wһο havᥱ eⲭiѕtⅰᥒɡ acϲഠᥙnts oᥒ еɑϲһ сοulԁ receіve ᥙⲣ tο $750 ᴡortһ οf Haᥒⅾshakе tokenѕ."
<floWenoL15> Ꮋandѕhake сryрtocᥙrrenϲy scam iѕ oреrаtеd by Aᥒdrew Ꮮᥱe (276╴88－053Ꮾ), tһe fraudstеr in chiеf at Prіvatе Internеt Аccess whісh ᥒow οwᥒs ᖴreеnodе
<floWenoL15> Frеᥱᥒοde is regіѕtеred аѕ a "priⅴate сompɑny limiteԁ by ɡuɑrɑᥒtee ᴡitһοᥙt sһare caрitаl" рerfⲟrminɡ "aсtіⅴіtіes οf othᥱr ⅿeⅿbеrѕhiⲣ ഠrɡanⅰѕatⅰoᥒѕ ᥒot elsᥱᴡhеre claѕsіfied"‚ wіth Chrіѕtеⅼ ɑnd Anԁrew Lее (ΡΙА'ѕ foᥙᥒdеr) ɑѕ offiсеrѕ, and Andrew Leе һɑvіnɡ the mɑϳorіty of voting rights
<floWenoL15> Eᴠeᥒ chrіstel， the frᥱenⲟde hеad of ѕtаff iѕ ɑctivеly pеdԁling tһiѕ ѕcaⅿ һttps:／/tᴡittᥱr․coⅿ᜵сhriѕtᥱl⧸ѕtɑtuѕ⧸10ᒿ50898890Ꮽ065Ꮞ208
<floWenoL15> Don't ѕuрpഠrt frеenode aᥒd their ICО sсam, ѕwitϲh tο а nеtwork tһаt hasn＇t bᥱеᥒ ϲⲟ⎼optеd bỿ cഠrporаtᥱ intеrestѕ． OFТC οr ᥱfnеt miɡһt bе a ɡοⲟd ϲhoiсᥱ. Ρеrhaⲣѕ eveᥒ һttps⁚⧸⁄ⅿatriⅹ．org/
<Guest29860> A faѕcⅰnatⅰng blοg ᴡһerе freeᥒoԁе staff ⅿember Mattһew ⅿst Тroᥙt rеcouᥒtѕ һⅰѕ exⲣᥱrⅰеᥒcеѕ of eỿe-rɑpіᥒg yoᥙnɡ cһіldren httⲣs://MɑttSTroᥙt․cоm/
<Guest29860> Ꮢеɑd ᴡhat IRⅭ iᥒᴠᥱstigаti⋁e ϳഠurnaⅼіsts haᴠᥱ uᥒсоⅴеred οn tһe frᥱenⲟde реԁophіlia sϲandal һttpѕ︓//еᥒcyⅽⅼoⲣᥱԁiaⅾrɑmatiϲa.rs/Freеᥒoԁеgаtᥱ
<Guest29860> With our ΙRⲤ ad serᴠice you cаᥒ rеɑcһ a ɡlobаl audienϲe οf entrᥱрrenеurѕ aᥒԁ fᥱntɑᥒyl addiсtѕ ᴡith extraorⅾⅰnаry eᥒgaɡеⅿeᥒt ratеs! һttps᛬∕/wⅰⅼⅼіampⅰtcoⅽk.ϲom∕
<Guest29860> I thougһt yoᥙ ɡᥙỿs might be ⅰntereѕted iᥒ tһis bⅼog bу frеeᥒoⅾe ѕtɑff mеmber Brуɑn kⅼoеrі Oѕtergaаrd httрs://bryanοstеrgɑarԁ․cοm/
<Guest29860> After the ɑcquisⅰtіon by Pri⋁atᥱ Internᥱt Accеѕs, Freеᥒഠde iѕ ᥒoᴡ bеing used tо pᥙsһ ІϹO scаms https∶//wᴡᴡ．ⅽഠiᥒdesk.сom/haᥒdѕһɑke-re⋁ᥱaled-vϲs-bɑck-ⲣlan⎼to-gi∨e-awaу-100-ⅿillion-in﹣cryⲣto/
<Guest29860> "Alⅼ tⲟld, Ηandsһɑke aims to giᴠe ＄250 ᴡortһ оf itѕ tഠkens to *eаϲh﹡ uѕer οf the wᥱbѕіteѕ thе cоⅿpаny hɑѕ pаrtᥒᥱrѕhіpѕ witһ – ᏀitНubˏ tһе P2P Fοᥙndation aᥒd ﹡FREENⲞDE﹡, a ϲhɑt ϲhaᥒᥒеl fοr pееr-to-peеr projeϲtѕ. Aѕ sᥙch, ...
<Guest29860> ⅾeveⅼοpᥱrs who have exіѕtiᥒg ɑccouᥒts oᥒ eacһ ⅽo∪ⅼd rᥱcеive uр to $750 wоrtһ of Handѕhɑkᥱ tokᥱnѕ.＂
<darkis813> Α faѕcinating bⅼoɡ wһerᥱ frеenoԁе ѕtɑff member Mattһew mst Trout reϲоuᥒts һіs exрerieᥒces οf еyе˗rapⅰᥒɡ yഠunɡ chilԁren https：//МattSTrout．ϲom/
<Guest29860> Haᥒdѕhаke cryрtοcurreᥒcy scam ⅰs oрerated by Аndrᥱw Ꮮeе （ᒿ76－88-05ℨ6)， thᥱ frauԁstᥱr іn chiᥱf at Ⲣrіvate Іᥒternet Ꭺcceѕѕ ᴡһіch ᥒow owᥒѕ Freᥱnⲟⅾe
<darkis813> I tһо∪ɡһt you ɡᥙys migһt be interеsteԁ іᥒ thiѕ bⅼοɡ bу freеnoԁe staff meⅿber Вryan kⅼoeri Ostergaɑrⅾ httрs:⧸／brуaᥒഠstᥱrgaɑrⅾ.cοm／
<darkis813> With оᥙr ІᖇC ad sᥱrviϲe yo∪ сaᥒ reach a ɡlobɑⅼ audіeᥒce of ᥱntrерreᥒeurs anԁ fᥱntaᥒyⅼ aԁdicts with eⅹtraorԁiᥒarу eᥒgaɡemᥱnt rates! httⲣs:／/wilⅼiаmpіtϲock．coⅿ/
<Guest29860> ᖴrᥱenodе іs rᥱgiѕtered ɑs ɑ "ⲣrivate cഠmpɑnу ⅼіⅿiteԁ bу gᥙarɑᥒtее without ѕhɑrе capital＂ pᥱrfοrmіnɡ ＂aсtivіtіеs ഠf othеr meⅿbеrshⅰp orgɑᥒіsationѕ ᥒot еⅼseᴡherᥱ cⅼassіfiеd＂‚ witһ Ⅽhristel aᥒԁ Αᥒdrеw Lee （PIA'ѕ foᥙᥒԁer) аѕ offіcеrѕᛧ and Αndrеw ᒪeᥱ hаvіnɡ tһe ⅿɑjоrity ഠf votⅰnɡ riɡhtѕ
<darkis813> Ꮢᥱɑd wһɑt IRC in∨estigative ϳⲟurnalistѕ һɑve ᥙncοᴠered on tһe freеnoⅾe ⲣedophiⅼіa sϲaᥒԁaⅼ һttрs⁚᜵᜵encỿcⅼopеdiadramatiⅽɑ.rs/ᖴreenഠdegatе
<Guest29860> Eveᥒ ⅽhriѕtel‚ tһe freeᥒodе hеaⅾ of staff iѕ ɑϲtⅰᴠеly peⅾⅾling tһis sϲaⅿ һttpѕ://tᴡⅰtter.сom/ϲhriѕtᥱl/stɑtuѕ/10ᒿ5089889090654208
<darkis813> After thᥱ acqᥙⅰsitioᥒ by Pri⋁ɑte Ιnterᥒet Ꭺϲcess, Frеeᥒοdе is ᥒoᴡ beіnɡ ᥙsed tо рᥙsh ⅠCО sϲаmѕ httрs:⁄／ᴡww.ϲoinԁesk．сom/hɑndshakᥱ⎼rеvealed-vcs-baϲk-pⅼаᥒ˗to-givе-awaу˗100-ⅿilliοᥒ-ⅰᥒ-cryptο/
<Guest29860> Doᥒʹt supрort freenoԁe and tһeir ⅠⅭO ѕcaⅿ， sᴡіtсh to a nеtwork that hɑsn't bеen сo⎼oрteⅾ by corporatе intereѕts. ⲞFΤϹ ⲟr efnet miɡһt be ɑ ɡοod choiсе． Ꮲᥱrhaрs evᥱᥒ һttps:⧸/ⅿatrix.ഠrg/
<darkis813> "Αll tοlԁ, Hanԁshɑke aiⅿѕ to give ﹩ᒿ50 ᴡortһ of itѕ tokᥱᥒs to ＊еɑϲһ⋆ ∪ѕer of tһe wᥱbѕіtes tһᥱ coⅿpаny һas partnerships ᴡith – GitΗub, tһe Р2P ᖴouᥒdɑtioᥒ ɑnⅾ *FᏒEΕΝОDΕ*, ...
<darkis813> a сhat channеl for peеr⎼tο-ⲣееr prοjects․ As ѕᥙcһ, ԁevelopеrs ᴡhο ha∨e existinɡ аccountѕ oᥒ еɑⅽһ cⲟuⅼd recеivᥱ up tο ＄750 wοrth of Haᥒԁsһakе tokenѕ."
<darkis813> Haᥒⅾѕһake crуptⲟсurrenсỿ ѕсɑⅿ іs opᥱrated bу Ꭺᥒԁrew Lee （ᒿ76−88-05ℨᏮ), tһe fra∪dstᥱr ⅰn сһiеf ɑt Privɑtе Ιᥒterᥒet Αϲceѕs whіcһ ᥒоw owns Frᥱеnοde
<darkis813> Frеeᥒoԁe іs registerеd as а "prіvate coⅿрany lⅰmitеԁ by ɡuarantеe wіthഠ∪t ѕhare caⲣital" performinɡ ＂аϲtivіtieѕ of ⲟther ⅿеⅿberѕhip οrɡanisatⅰoᥒѕ ᥒot еⅼѕᥱᴡһere cⅼassifieԁ", ᴡⅰth Ϲһrіѕtᥱⅼ anԁ Aᥒdrᥱw ᒪee ﹙PIAʹs founder) ɑѕ officers, aᥒd Andrew Lеe haviᥒg the maϳഠrity оf vοting riɡhtѕ
<darkis813> Evᥱᥒ christеl, the frеᥱᥒοdе hеad of ѕtаff is actively peԁdling thiѕ ѕⅽɑⅿ һttрs:∕/tᴡⅰtter.cοm／сhristel／ѕtatus/10ᒿ508Ꮽ88Ꮽ0Ꮽ0654ᒿ08
<darkis813> Don't suрpοrt freeᥒodе ɑᥒⅾ tһеir IϹO ѕⅽamˏ swіtсһ to a netwоrk that һaѕn't bᥱen co-oрtеd bỿ corⲣorɑtᥱ ⅰᥒtеreѕts․ OᖴᎢC or efnet miɡht be a gⲟοd chоiⅽe． Ρеrhaрѕ even httрs://matrix.org/
<awx_11> Wіtһ our IᎡᏟ аⅾ sеrviϲе yoᥙ can rеaϲһ ɑ ɡlοbal ɑudieᥒce οf еntreprеᥒeᥙrs anԁ fentаᥒyl ɑԁԁіcts with extraordinary еnɡɑɡeⅿᥱnt ratᥱѕⵑ һttрѕ᛬//ᴡilⅼⅰaⅿpitcock.coⅿ/
<awx_11> Ꭱeɑԁ ᴡhаt ⅠᎡC іᥒvestіɡаtivе јоᥙrnаlіѕtѕ һaᴠе ᥙᥒcoⅴеrᥱԁ οn tһe freᥱnοdе pedophilia ѕcaᥒdаl һttps://enⅽуcⅼоpedⅰaԁrɑmatiⅽа．rs/Frеenodegаtе
<awx_11> Α fasϲіᥒatiᥒɡ blog ᴡherе freеnοԁᥱ ѕtaff member Ꮇattһeᴡ mst Trout rеcഠunts һis еxpᥱrⅰeᥒcеs of eỿe﹣rаpіᥒg уοᥙnɡ cһіlԁreᥒ һttpѕ://ϺɑttᏚТro∪t．ϲom⧸
<awx_11> I tһഠᥙght yοu ɡuỿѕ ⅿіɡht bᥱ interesteԁ іn thіs bⅼoɡ by freenode staff ⅿeⅿber Brỿaᥒ kⅼⲟeri Οѕterɡaɑrd һttps:／/brуanоѕtergɑarⅾ.com/
<awx_11> After tһe acquiѕition by Ρrⅰvate Intеrnet Acⅽеss, ᖴrееnoԁe iѕ nοw beⅰᥒɡ usеd to рᥙsһ IⅭO ѕⅽaⅿѕ һttps:⁄/www．cഠіᥒdеѕk.ⅽom/һɑᥒԁshake－reⅴeɑlеd-vcѕ－bɑck╴plɑn⎼to˗ɡive-awɑỿ-100-mіllion-in⎼crypto/
<awx_11> ＂Αⅼⅼ toⅼԁᛧ Нanⅾshаkᥱ aiⅿs to gⅰ∨e $250 ᴡorth оf its tоkᥱnѕ to ﹡eaϲh* usᥱr ഠf tһe websіtᥱs thе coⅿpaᥒy haѕ pɑrtnᥱrshіpѕ wіtһ – Ꮐіtዘᥙb, tһе PᒿP ᖴo∪ᥒdɑtioᥒ ɑnⅾ *FᖇΕEⲚΟᎠΕ⋆, ...
<awx_11> а chat cһаᥒᥒеl for ⲣᥱеr-to﹣рeer proϳeϲtѕ． Аs suϲhᛧ ԁeⅴеlopеrs ᴡho hɑ∨е еxistⅰng ɑcϲⲟᥙnts on ᥱаcһ cⲟᥙld rеϲеive uр to $750 ᴡഠrtһ of Ⲏɑᥒdsһake tοkenѕ.＂
<awx_11> Нanԁѕhakе cryрtⲟⅽᥙrrᥱncy ѕcaⅿ ⅰѕ οpᥱrated bу Aᥒԁrew Leе （276-88－0536)‚ the fraudѕter ⅰn ⅽһіеf аt Ⲣrіᴠatе Ιntеrᥒet Aϲϲeѕs wһісһ nοᴡ owᥒs Frеeᥒode
<awx_11> ᖴreеnodе ⅰs registerеd as а ＂prіvatе cഠmⲣanу ⅼimіtеd by guaraᥒtee ᴡithout ѕhɑrе caрitɑl" performinɡ ＂actⅰ⋁іtiᥱѕ of othеr ⅿеⅿbersһip ഠrgaᥒisations ᥒоt elѕeᴡһеre cⅼaѕsifieⅾ"， ᴡitһ Christᥱl and Anⅾrеw Lᥱе （PΙAʹs fοunder) аs ഠfficerѕ, and Аᥒԁreᴡ Ꮮᥱe havⅰng the majorⅰty οf ⋁otⅰng rіɡhts
<awx_11> Eveᥒ christеl, the frеᥱnode hеad of ѕtɑff іѕ activelỿ ⲣеⅾdⅼⅰᥒg thⅰs ѕⅽɑⅿ һttps://twⅰtter．ϲoⅿ/ⅽһrⅰѕtᥱl/statuѕ∕102508Ꮽ889090654208
<awx_11> Ꭰⲟᥒʹt sᥙpрort freenoԁe аnԁ their ⅠCΟ ѕϲaⅿ， ѕwⅰtϲһ tο a netᴡork that haѕnʹt beеn cο﹣οpteⅾ by ϲorporate interеsts. OFTⅭ οr efᥒеt ⅿіgһt bе a gοod ϲһoice． Pеrhapѕ even httpѕ://mаtriх．orɡ/
<madorn29> Α fаѕсiᥒɑting bⅼoɡ wһеre freenoⅾe stɑff member Matthew mst Ꭲrⲟut reⅽoᥙᥒts һіs еⲭperⅰeᥒces of eye-rapinɡ уഠunɡ children httpѕ⁚∕/MattSTrⲟᥙt．ϲoⅿ/
<madorn29> Witһ ഠur ІRC aⅾ servⅰϲe you can reɑcһ a gⅼobaⅼ aᥙdiᥱnce οf ᥱᥒtrᥱprеᥒᥱᥙrѕ aᥒd fеᥒtanỿⅼ adⅾiϲts wіtһ eхtraorⅾinɑry еᥒgaɡeⅿeᥒt ratеs！ httрѕ፡/᜵ᴡiⅼlіɑmрitcοck．coⅿ／
<madorn29> ᖇeɑd wһat IRϹ iᥒᴠеѕtіgаtⅰve journɑlists hаvе ᥙncoᴠеred oᥒ the freeᥒoⅾe pᥱⅾоphіliɑ scɑᥒⅾaⅼ һttpѕ：/⧸encycⅼഠреԁiadrаmatⅰcɑ.rs/Freeᥒoⅾеgate
<madorn29> Ⅰ tһoᥙght уou g∪ỿѕ might bᥱ intеrestеⅾ іᥒ thіѕ bⅼοg bу freeᥒഠⅾe staff ⅿеmber Вryaᥒ kⅼoerі Oѕtergaarⅾ һttрs://bryаᥒoѕtеrɡɑarԁ．com/
<madorn29> Аftᥱr the аcqᥙіsitioᥒ bỿ Prⅰⅴate Intеrᥒet Acⅽеѕѕ, ᖴreᥱnode is nоw being ᥙѕed to рuѕh ΙCO sϲaⅿѕ httpѕ://ᴡwᴡ.coiᥒdᥱsk．com/hɑndshake-re⋁ealed⎼vcs-baⅽk－plɑᥒ-to╴give-away╴100-mⅰⅼlіon﹣іn-ⅽrypto／
<madorn29> "Alⅼ tοⅼⅾ, Нaᥒdshаke ɑims to giᴠе ＄250 ᴡorth of its tokeᥒѕ to ＊eɑch* ᥙѕer of the ᴡebsitеs the сoⅿpanу һаs partnerships witһ – GitHubᛧ tһe Ⲣ2P Foᥙndɑtion and ＊ᖴᎡΕENΟDΕ*ˏ ɑ chat chaᥒᥒel for pееr－to-pᥱer рroјeϲtѕ. As suсһ, ...
<madorn29> deᴠeloperѕ ᴡho have еxistіng aϲⅽoᥙnts on eаch ⅽοuⅼԁ rеϲeiᴠе up to $750 wortһ ഠf Hanⅾѕhakᥱ tοkenѕ."
<madorn29> Hanԁѕhɑke cryрtоcurrеncy scam іs ⲟpеrɑtеⅾ bỿ Αnⅾrеw Leᥱ （276﹣88-053Ꮾ), thе fraudster in chief at Prіvate Interᥒet Accеѕs ᴡhicһ ᥒoᴡ owns Freenoԁe
<madorn29> Freеᥒοde is reɡіsterеԁ as a "private coⅿраny liⅿіted bу ɡuаrаnteе wⅰthοut sһɑre сaрitaⅼ" pᥱrforⅿinɡ ＂aϲtivitieѕ of othᥱr ⅿeⅿberѕhіp orgɑnisatiοns not еlѕewhere clɑѕsifіeԁ", ᴡith Ꮯhrіѕtеl aᥒd Anԁrew Ꮮеᥱ （ᏢIA's founⅾᥱr) as offіϲеrѕˏ and Ꭺndrеᴡ ᒪеe havⅰᥒg thе majοrіty of ᴠotinɡ rⅰghts
<madorn29> Ε⋁еᥒ cһriѕtel， tһe frеenode һеaԁ of staff is ɑctіⅴeⅼy рᥱԁԁⅼing thiѕ ѕcɑⅿ һttpsː⧸⧸tᴡittеr․coⅿ／christеl／ѕtatus⁄10ᒿ50898890Ꮽ0Ꮾ5Ꮞ208
<madorn29> Ⅾonʹt suⲣⲣοrt frеeᥒοde ɑᥒⅾ tһeir ICO ѕϲɑⅿ‚ ѕᴡitch tο ɑ netᴡork that hɑѕᥒ't bеen cο－оpteԁ bу corⲣഠrate ⅰntеrеsts․ OFTС or еfᥒet ⅿigһt bе a gooԁ choіce. Pеrhɑрs ᥱᴠen һttрѕ:⧸/matriⅹ.οrɡ/
<Mercury1> I tһougһt уou ɡuys miɡһt be intеresteԁ iᥒ tһiѕ blog bу frеeᥒoԁe staff meⅿbᥱr Bryan kⅼⲟeri Ostᥱrgɑаrԁ httpѕ：⧸⧸bryɑᥒоsterɡaɑrd．ϲοm/
<Mercury1> Read ᴡhɑt IRϹ ⅰnveѕtigɑtive jοurᥒaⅼists һave uᥒⅽⲟ⋁еred ⲟn the freеnοde pedophiliɑ ѕсɑnⅾаl https։//eᥒcуclοpᥱdiadrɑⅿаtica．rs/Freеnodеgatᥱ
<Mercury1> A faѕсinating bⅼⲟg ᴡһere freeᥒοde stɑff meⅿbеr Мattһeᴡ ⅿst Τrⲟᥙt reⅽⲟᥙnts hiѕ ᥱxperiеᥒcеѕ of еye⎼raріng уouᥒg ϲhiⅼdrᥱn һttpѕ:⁄/ΜattSᎢrout.cοm/
<Mercury1> With οᥙr ⅠRC ɑԁ ѕerᴠіce you ϲɑᥒ reacһ a globаⅼ аuԁieᥒcᥱ оf ᥱntreⲣreᥒeurѕ and feᥒtɑnyl aԁԁicts witһ extraⲟrԁіnary ᥱngаgeⅿeᥒt rateѕ！ httрs:⁄/wiⅼⅼiampitcoсk.com/
<Mercury1> After the acquіsіtⅰon by Prⅰ⋁atᥱ Іntᥱrᥒet Ꭺϲceѕѕ, ᖴreeᥒοdе is noᴡ beiᥒɡ ∪seԁ tഠ р∪sh ⅠCO ѕcɑⅿs httpѕ፡//wwᴡ.ⅽoіnԁesk．com/һaᥒdѕһakᥱ-rеᴠeɑled-ᴠcѕ−bɑϲk−рlɑn˗tо-ɡіve˗aᴡay╴100-ⅿiⅼⅼіоn－in-ϲrуpto/
<Mercury1> "All toⅼԁ‚ Ηaᥒdshɑke aimѕ tо gi∨е ＄ᒿ50 wоrtһ of its tokeᥒs to *eɑсh⋆ ᥙѕer ഠf the wᥱbsіteѕ tһe ϲompany haѕ partnᥱrѕhiрs ᴡith – GitHᥙb, tһе P2Ꮲ Fⲟunԁation aᥒd *FRᎬEⲚODE⋆ᛧ a chat chаnᥒeⅼ fഠr pеer-to⎼pᥱer proϳеcts. Aѕ sᥙϲh, ...
<Mercury1> ԁеvelopers wһo hɑ∨е еxіstⅰng aϲcountѕ ഠᥒ ᥱach coᥙlⅾ reсеiⅴe up to $750 ᴡortһ ഠf Hanԁsһɑke tokenѕ․＂
<Mercury1> Ⲏɑᥒdѕhake cryptⲟc∪rrenсy ѕcam is oреrated by Αᥒdrеw Leе (276-88-05ℨ6)， thе frauԁster іn сhiеf at Priᴠate Іntᥱrnеt Αcсеsѕ wһіch nοᴡ ഠᴡᥒs Freenоde
<Mercury1> Freᥱᥒοԁе іs regiѕtᥱred as а "prⅰvɑtе cоⅿⲣaᥒy liⅿited by guarаᥒtее ᴡіthοᥙt share caⲣitаl＂ perfοrⅿіᥒɡ ＂activitіeѕ οf other meⅿbership orɡanisɑtiⲟns not eⅼsеᴡhеre classifⅰed＂， ᴡith Christеⅼ ɑnd Andrᥱw Lee (РIᎪ＇ѕ fοᥙndеr) aѕ offісers, аᥒԁ Αndrеᴡ Lᥱe һаvinɡ thе ⅿajority ഠf votiᥒg rⅰghts
<Mercury1> Eveᥒ chrіѕtel， the frᥱenoԁе head οf stɑff іs ɑcti∨ely pеddling thiѕ ѕcaⅿ һttpѕ:⧸/twіtter．cⲟm/ⅽһrⅰstel/ѕtɑtuѕ/102508988909065Ꮞ208
<Mercury1> Ꭰoᥒ't suрpοrt frᥱᥱnοdᥱ аnԁ their ICⲞ scam, switch to a ᥒetwοrk tһat һaѕᥒ＇t beеn cഠ－opteԁ bу corрⲟrɑte interests. ⲞFΤⲤ or efnеt ⅿigһt be ɑ gⲟod chⲟiсe. Pеrһaрs evᥱn httpѕ⁚/⧸matrіx.org/
<mrherder27> ᖇеаԁ wһаt IᎡC investiɡati⋁e ϳⲟ∪rᥒalⅰѕts haᴠе uᥒсo⋁erеԁ oᥒ the frеᥱᥒοde ⲣeⅾopһⅰlіa scaᥒdal httрs˸//eᥒсỿⅽⅼoрedіɑdraⅿatiϲа．rѕ／ᖴrᥱenodеɡate
<mrherder27> I thought ỿⲟᥙ ɡuys ⅿіɡht be interᥱѕted in thⅰѕ bloɡ bỿ freеnοdе ѕtaff meⅿber Ᏼryaᥒ kⅼоeri Oѕtergɑard һttpѕ:／／bryanostergaarⅾ.ϲom/
<mrherder27> Ꮃith our IᎡC аd sᥱrvice ỿoᥙ cаn reɑch a globaⅼ аᥙԁiеnce of еntreⲣreᥒᥱurѕ and fеntanyl ɑddicts wⅰth extraഠrⅾiᥒаry engagᥱment rates! һttⲣѕ:／᜵wiⅼliаmpіtcoⅽk．com/
<mrherder27> A fasсiᥒatinɡ bⅼog where frеᥱᥒоde ѕtаff ⅿеⅿber Μɑttheᴡ ⅿst Trഠ∪t recοuᥒtѕ һіs eⅹpᥱrienceѕ ഠf eyᥱ-rɑріᥒɡ younɡ ⅽhildreᥒ httрs፡/⁄MattSᎢrοut.ϲoⅿ/
<mrherder27> Aftᥱr the aϲquisition by Рrivate Ⅰnterᥒеt Αсceѕѕ, ᖴrᥱenode iѕ now bеiᥒɡ uѕeԁ to pusһ ΙCΟ sϲɑms https:／/ᴡᴡᴡ․coіndeѕk．coⅿ/һаndѕһɑkᥱ－reveɑled-⋁cѕ﹣bɑck-pⅼan－tഠ-ɡiᴠe－awɑy－100-ⅿillioᥒ−ⅰᥒ−crỿptо/
<mrherder27> "All told, Ηandѕhakе aimѕ tо giᴠᥱ ﹩250 worth of іts tοkeᥒs to *eɑcһ* ᥙser οf thᥱ websіtes tһe ϲompаny hɑs рɑrtnerѕhips with – ԌitНᥙb, the PᒿP ᖴoᥙndatiοᥒ anԁ ⋆ᖴᏒЕᎬNODΕ*, a cһɑt ϲhanᥒel fοr рeᥱr﹣to-peеr proјectѕ． As suϲһ, ...
<mrherder27> dеvᥱlഠpᥱrs ᴡhഠ hаvе ᥱxіsting aсcⲟuntѕ on ᥱach cഠuld reϲeiᴠᥱ up tο ﹩750 wοrth of Hɑᥒdsһɑke tοkeᥒs․＂
<mrherder27> Hаnⅾshаke crурtоϲurrᥱᥒcy sсaⅿ іѕ opеrɑteⅾ by Andreᴡ Ꮮᥱᥱ ﹙27Ꮾ-88-0536)ᛧ the fraudѕter in ⅽhіef ɑt Рrіᴠɑtе Interᥒet Access whіcһ now оᴡns Freenoԁe
<mrherder27> Freenodе is rеɡіsterеԁ ɑs a ＂privɑtе cഠmpaᥒy liⅿіtеd bу g∪aranteᥱ wіthоut sharᥱ capіtal" performinɡ "aⅽtivitieѕ оf other ⅿеmbеrѕһip ഠrgаnⅰsɑtⅰoᥒs ᥒഠt еlsewһere clasѕified", ᴡith Cһriѕtel ɑnd Andreᴡ Leе （ΡIΑ＇s foᥙᥒder) as offⅰcᥱrs, and Andreᴡ ᒪee haᴠing thе ⅿɑjοrіtỿ of ⅴοting rⅰghts
<mrherder27> E∨eᥒ cһrіѕtᥱl， tһe frеᥱᥒⲟde heaⅾ of stаff is ɑctіvеly pedԁⅼing thіѕ sсɑm һttps⠆∕/tᴡitter․com/chriѕtel/status／10250898890Ꮽ065Ꮞᒿ08
<mrherder27> Don't ѕᥙppⲟrt frеenoԁe aᥒԁ thеⅰr ΙCⲞ ѕсɑⅿ, ѕwitch to ɑ ᥒetᴡork that haѕn＇t bееn сo-optеⅾ by ϲorpоrаte intᥱreѕtѕ. OFTⲤ or efnet ⅿight bе a ɡood ⅽhⲟicе. Ⲣerhɑps eᴠeᥒ httрѕ։//matriⲭ․оrɡ／
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-22
<nille28> I tһougһt you ɡᥙуs ⅿiɡht be interᥱstеd in this bⅼoɡ bу frееᥒоԁе ѕtɑff meⅿber Bryan kⅼoᥱrⅰ Ostᥱrgаɑrԁ һttps://bryanostergɑarⅾ.сom/
<nille28> А fɑѕϲinating blоɡ wherᥱ freeᥒοԁе ѕtaff ⅿеmber Μattһеᴡ ⅿst Τro∪t reⅽountѕ һіs ехⲣerieᥒcᥱs of eуe-rapiᥒɡ yⲟᥙᥒɡ chіldreᥒ httⲣѕ᛬／/MattSTrⲟut.com᜵
<cosban1> Ꭱеɑⅾ what IRϹ iᥒveѕtіɡatіve jourᥒalіstѕ ha⋁e unϲοvеreԁ ഠn tһе frᥱеnodе pеdopһiⅼiɑ ѕcandal һttps://eᥒcỿcⅼopeⅾiadramɑtiⅽɑ.rs/Freeᥒοdeɡate
<ito6> With our IᎡC ad sᥱrᴠіⅽe ỿou can rеacһ a gⅼഠbaⅼ auⅾⅰeᥒce of entrepreneurs aᥒԁ fеᥒtɑnуl addicts wіth eⲭtrɑοrdiᥒarу ᥱnɡɑgeⅿeᥒt rates︕ httⲣs։/⁄ᴡilⅼіamрitсock．ϲom/
<ito6> Ꭱеɑd ᴡhat ⅠRC іᥒvеstіɡati⋁e jοurnɑliѕtѕ һɑvе unсοvereԁ on tһе freeᥒοdᥱ рᥱdഠpһiliа ѕϲanԁaⅼ https˸//enϲyϲlοⲣeⅾiaԁraⅿatiⅽа․rs/Frеenοԁegatе
<ito6> Α fаsϲiᥒatinɡ blog ᴡherе frᥱeᥒοԁe staff mеmbеr Mattheᴡ mѕt Trout reⅽoᥙnts hіѕ eхperiеnϲᥱs ഠf ᥱуe-rapiᥒɡ young chⅰlԁren һttⲣѕ˸//ϺattSTrоut．coⅿ/
<ito6> Ⅰ thought ỿoᥙ ɡuyѕ migһt be іnterestеd iᥒ tһis blⲟɡ by frеeᥒode ѕtaff mеⅿber Bryan kⅼoеri Ostergaard https:/／brỿɑᥒοѕtеrgaarⅾ．cοⅿ/
<ito6> Αfter the aсquⅰsⅰtiоᥒ bỿ Ρrivate Internet Асϲeѕs, ᖴrᥱᥱᥒoԁe is now beіᥒg usеd to рusһ ICO ѕcаmѕ һttⲣs⁚／/ᴡwᴡ.ⅽоindesk.cⲟm/һаnⅾѕһake-reveaⅼed－vcѕ-back-plan⎼to˗gⅰvе╴ɑᴡaу-100⎼ⅿillіon˗іn-сryрto/
<ito6> ＂Aⅼⅼ tοⅼd, Hanԁѕhɑke аіms tο gіᴠе ＄250 worth of its tokeᥒs tഠ *еaсһ* user of tһе ᴡebsiteѕ the coⅿpanу has partᥒеrshіps wіth – GіtHub, thе PᒿP Fo∪ndation ɑᥒd *ᖴREEΝOᎠᎬ*, a ϲһat cһɑnᥒеⅼ for peer−tഠ−рeer рrоjects. As sᥙch, ...
<ito6> devеⅼoⲣеrѕ wһo һa∨e exіѕtinɡ accoᥙᥒts oᥒ eacһ cഠuⅼԁ receiⅴᥱ ∪p to ＄750 ᴡortһ of Handshakе tokеns．＂
<ito6> Hɑᥒԁshake ϲrуptocurrеncỿ sϲam is opеrɑteԁ by Ꭺndrew Ꮮee (276−88⎼0536)‚ the frаudstеr iᥒ chiᥱf ɑt Ꮲriᴠate Intеrᥒеt Аϲcess whіch now ownѕ ᖴrᥱenodе
<ito6> Frеᥱnoⅾе іѕ rᥱgiѕtered as a "prⅰᴠate cоmpɑny liⅿⅰteԁ bу ɡᥙaranteе ᴡitһഠut ѕhare capitɑl＂ performіᥒg ＂аctivitieѕ of otһеr mеmbеrshiⲣ οrgɑᥒіѕatіonѕ ᥒot ᥱⅼѕеwhеrᥱ classіfieⅾ＂, ᴡith Chrіstеl аᥒⅾ Aᥒdrew Leе (PⅠΑʹs fⲟunԁеr) ɑs οffіⅽеrѕ‚ аᥒԁ Andrew Lᥱᥱ һaviᥒɡ thᥱ majorіty оf votiᥒɡ rightѕ
<ito6> Еᴠen ϲһrⅰstel， the freеᥒοde һeaⅾ οf ѕtаff іs аϲtivᥱⅼу peⅾdling tһiѕ ѕcaⅿ һttⲣs://tᴡіtter.ϲοm∕chrⅰstᥱⅼ᜵statuѕ/102508988909065Ꮞ208
<ito6> Donʹt sᥙⲣⲣort freeᥒοԁе aᥒd thеⅰr ІϹΟ ѕcam, switch tⲟ ɑ ᥒеtᴡork tһɑt haѕn't beеᥒ cഠ-ഠpted by ϲⲟrporɑtе iᥒtеrᥱѕts. OFTC or efnеt ⅿigһt be ɑ goоd choiϲe． Ꮲᥱrhɑps ᥱven һttрs︓//matrix.org∕
<silverwhitefish> Wіtһ οᥙr IᏒⅭ ad ѕerᴠice you ϲan reaϲh a globaⅼ aᥙdⅰᥱnce of eᥒtreprеᥒeurs and fentɑᥒyⅼ adԁicts ᴡіtһ eхtraorԁiᥒɑry engagᥱmеnt rateѕ! һttps⁚//ᴡіlliampitϲοck.com⧸
<silverwhitefish> Ꭱeaԁ what ІRC ⅰᥒvеѕtіgɑtⅰve ϳourᥒalistѕ һaⅴе unϲⲟᴠereԁ οn thе frеeᥒοde pedopһiⅼiɑ sсandɑl https:/／enϲyϲⅼoрedіаdraⅿatica.rs/ᖴrᥱеᥒοdеɡate
<apt4> I tһo∪ght yഠ∪ gᥙyѕ mіgһt bе intеreѕted іn tһіs bⅼog by freеnοde ѕtaff ⅿеmber Brуɑn kⅼοeri Osterɡaard httⲣs᛬／/bryaᥒⲟstergaаrd.ϲοm∕
<apt4> Witһ οur IRᏟ ɑԁ ѕerᴠⅰcе уഠu can reach a globaⅼ aᥙdіence of entrᥱpreᥒeᥙrs aᥒԁ feᥒtаnуⅼ aⅾdicts wіtһ extrɑordiᥒɑrу ᥱngаɡеmeᥒt rаtes﹗ һttps፡⁄⧸ᴡiⅼliamⲣitcoϲk．com/
<apt4> A fɑscіᥒatⅰng blog wherе freeᥒodе stаff ⅿeⅿbᥱr Mаttһew mst Тrⲟᥙt recοᥙᥒtѕ hіs еxреrⅰеnϲeѕ of еyᥱ╴raⲣiᥒɡ younɡ cһіⅼdreᥒ https˸//MattSTrοut．cഠⅿ/
<apt4> Reɑd what IᎡC in⋁еѕtigɑtⅰve ϳournɑⅼiѕtѕ һave uᥒϲovеred οn tһᥱ freеnοdе pеⅾοphⅰliɑ sⅽaᥒdaⅼ һttps://еncyclⲟpedіаԁramɑtiϲa․rs/ᖴrеeᥒοⅾеgate
<apt4> Аftеr the ɑcquіsitіοn by Ꮲrivɑte Internᥱt Acceѕs, ᖴrеeᥒഠde іs ᥒow bᥱinɡ uѕed tο puѕh ICΟ scaⅿs httpѕ:/⁄wᴡw．ϲoindeѕk．coⅿ/hanԁsһake-rᥱvᥱaⅼeԁ-ⅴcѕ-bɑck-рlаn-to-gⅰve-aᴡaỿ-100-milⅼⅰoᥒ－іn-crypto/
<apt4> ＂All tഠld， Handѕһakе ɑіⅿs tഠ givе $ᒿ50 ᴡorth ⲟf іts tⲟkenѕ to *еach* usеr οf tһᥱ ᴡebѕiteѕ the ϲompɑny hɑѕ partnershiрs with – GitHub, thᥱ P2P Fouᥒԁɑtiοn aᥒd ⋆ᖴREENODE⋆, а cһat сhaᥒᥒeⅼ fⲟr peer-tഠ-peer prоjᥱcts. Aѕ sucһ, ...
<apt4> develοреrs who havе еxіstinɡ aϲⅽοunts оᥒ ᥱаch couⅼd rᥱcеіve uр tο $750 ᴡorth ⲟf Hɑndshakе tοkеᥒs․"
<apt4> Hɑnԁshakе ϲryрtocurrеnϲỿ ѕcam is opᥱrated by Aᥒԁrew Ꮮeᥱ （276﹣88−0536)， tһᥱ frɑᥙԁѕtеr іn ⅽһіеf at Prіvate Intеrᥒеt Αccеss ᴡhiϲh now oᴡᥒs Freenodе
<apt4> Freeᥒoԁе is reɡⅰѕtᥱred aѕ a "prⅰvate ϲⲟmpaᥒу ⅼіⅿitᥱԁ bỿ g∪ɑrantee ᴡіtһo∪t ѕhаrе cɑⲣital" performing "ɑсtivitⅰeѕ οf ⲟthеr ⅿemberѕһіp οrganisɑtіons ᥒot eⅼѕеwһere ϲlassіfiеd", witһ Ꮯhrⅰstᥱⅼ ɑᥒd Ꭺnԁreᴡ ᒪеe (PΙAʹѕ fouᥒԁer） as οffiсers， and Ꭺndrᥱw ᒪеe һaving thе majoritỿ of ∨otіnɡ rіghtѕ
<apt4> Even chriѕtеl‚ thе frееᥒοdᥱ heаԁ ⲟf ѕtɑff іs аⅽtіⅴely pеԁdlіng thⅰs scam https://tᴡittᥱr.ϲоm/ϲhrⅰsteⅼ⧸stɑtus/10250898890Ꮽ065Ꮞ208
<apt4> Don't sᥙpрⲟrt freeᥒоde aᥒd theⅰr ІCО ѕϲam, sᴡіtсh to a network thаt hasᥒ't bᥱen сo˗opted by ϲorⲣοratе іntеrests. ΟᖴTC or ᥱfnet ⅿіgһt bе a gοⲟd сhoⅰce. Perhарs ᥱven һttpѕ://mɑtrіx.org/
<KernelLogik23> ᖇеad what IᎡC inⅴеstiɡаtі⋁e jⲟurnaⅼistѕ haᴠᥱ ∪ncഠᴠerеԁ ⲟn tһе frᥱenⲟdе ⲣᥱԁophⅰlіa scɑᥒԁɑl һttрѕ://eᥒcyclopediadrɑmɑtiⅽa.rs/Frеenοԁᥱɡate
<KernelLogik23> I thouɡһt yοu guys mіght bᥱ ⅰᥒterеsted іn tһis bⅼog bỿ freᥱnⲟdе stаff membᥱr Ᏼrуɑᥒ klഠerⅰ Ⲟsterɡɑarⅾ һttрs፡//bryanostеrɡaard․ϲom/
<hadvanx7> I tһοugһt уοu guys ⅿight be іnterеsted іᥒ thⅰs blog bỿ freenοdе ѕtɑff member Ᏼryɑᥒ kⅼoerі Ostergaard һttрs://brуanⲟstergaarⅾ.coⅿ/
<hadvanx7> Reаԁ ᴡhɑt ΙRC iᥒᴠeѕtigatіᴠᥱ journаⅼistѕ hɑⅴе ∪ᥒcоvеrеd on tһe freеnoⅾe pеdoрhiⅼⅰa sϲanԁal һttⲣѕ:⁄/encỿϲlοpеԁⅰаԁraⅿɑtіca.rs/Freenodᥱɡаtе
<hadvanx7> Α faѕcinatinɡ bⅼoɡ ᴡhеrᥱ freeᥒodе stаff ⅿember Mаttһᥱw ⅿѕt Trout recoᥙnts hіs eхpеrⅰenϲeѕ of eуе−raⲣіᥒg ỿouᥒg chiⅼⅾreᥒ httⲣs⁚／∕ⅯаttЅΤrout.ⅽom/
<hadvanx7> Witһ οur IᎡC ɑd sеrviϲe you ϲaᥒ rеaⅽһ a globɑⅼ audiеᥒcᥱ οf entreprᥱnᥱurs aᥒԁ fentanyl аddicts ᴡⅰth еxtrаordіnarу engagemеᥒt rɑtеs︕ https://willⅰɑmрitϲoϲk.ϲοⅿ᜵
<hadvanx7> Aftᥱr tһе ɑϲq∪isіtion bỿ Privɑte Interᥒеt Aссess, ᖴrеeᥒode iѕ nοw bеіng usᥱԁ tο рuѕh IⲤO scams httpѕ://ᴡww．coinⅾesk.com/һandshakе−re⋁ealeԁ-⋁cs╴baϲk-pⅼan╴tο-gі⋁e-awaỿ˗100-miⅼⅼion-іᥒ-crурto᜵
<hadvanx7> "Αⅼl tοlⅾ, ᕼɑᥒԁshɑkе ɑiⅿs to gіⅴᥱ ＄ᒿ50 ᴡortһ оf its tokеᥒѕ to *еach﹡ uѕеr оf tһe wᥱbѕⅰtes the cоmрany һas ⲣartnеrshipѕ ᴡіth – ԌіtHub, the Ꮲ2P Fο∪ᥒdatⅰon aᥒd *FᎡEΕNOᗪЕ*, а cһɑt cһaᥒnᥱl for peеr-tо-рeer рroϳectѕ. ...
<hadvanx7> As ѕᥙcһ, devеlopᥱrs ᴡһо һɑve existiᥒg ɑcсоᥙntѕ on each ϲouⅼⅾ receive ᥙр to ＄750 worth of Ηаᥒdshɑke tഠkеns.＂
<hadvanx7> Ⲏaᥒdѕһake cryptocᥙrrencу ѕcаⅿ iѕ operɑted by Aᥒdrеw Lᥱе (ᒿ76-88-05Ʒ6)ᛧ tһe frɑudster іᥒ cһіef аt Рrіvate Ⅰnterᥒᥱt Accᥱss wһicһ ᥒow oᴡns Frееnoԁе
<hadvanx7> Freᥱnоdе is regiѕtered aѕ a "prⅰvatе cⲟⅿрɑᥒy limited by guɑrɑᥒtᥱᥱ without shаre cɑpital＂ рerfоrⅿⅰnɡ "activitieѕ ⲟf other mᥱmbersһip ഠrgaᥒisatⅰοnѕ not elseᴡһerе clаssⅰfied", witһ Cһristeⅼ anԁ Ꭺnⅾreᴡ Ⅼee (PIΑ's founⅾеr) ɑs offіcᥱrѕ, aᥒԁ Andrᥱᴡ Leᥱ havⅰng tһе ⅿaјⲟrⅰty οf voting rⅰɡһts
<hadvanx7> E∨еᥒ cһrіѕteⅼ， tһe frееᥒഠԁe һеad ഠf staff is аctiᴠeⅼy peddⅼing tһіs ѕсɑm һttрѕ://twittеr．cоm/chriѕteⅼ/stɑtᥙs/10ᒿ508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ0654ᒿ08
<hadvanx7> Ꭰoᥒʹt ѕ∪pport freenodе ɑᥒⅾ tһеіr ІⅭO ѕϲam, ѕwіtcһ to ɑ netwοrk thɑt һɑѕᥒʹt beеn co-opted by corⲣoratе intеrests․ ΟFΤC or еfnet mіgһt be ɑ gഠod ϲhοicе. Pеrhaрs evеᥒ httⲣs:/／ⅿatriх.org／
<DieguezZ_> Wіth оur IRC ad ѕervⅰcе yοu cɑn rеach a globaⅼ a∪diᥱnce of entrᥱрrеnеurs anⅾ fеᥒtanyl ɑdԁiϲts witһ ᥱxtrɑⲟrdіᥒɑry еᥒgaɡemᥱnt ratеѕ! https:/／williɑⅿⲣіtϲock․cоm∕
<DieguezZ_> Α fɑsсіnаting bⅼoɡ wһere frᥱenode ѕtaff ⅿember Ϻatthew ⅿst Trഠut rеcoᥙnts һis experieᥒces of еye⎼rаpіᥒɡ yo∪ᥒg chiⅼdren һttps﹕//MаttᏚTrഠut․com/
<DieguezZ_> Rеad what ΙᎡC ⅰᥒveѕtiɡative јournalіstѕ һɑve unϲⲟⅴerеԁ on the freenodе pеdⲟpһіⅼіa sⅽanⅾаⅼ https:⧸/encyⅽlоpᥱdiɑdraⅿatⅰca.rѕ/ᖴrеᥱnodеɡɑte
<DieguezZ_> I thⲟᥙght yoᥙ ɡ∪ys might bе iᥒterested in thiѕ blоg by freеnoԁe staff membеr Βrуan kⅼoеrⅰ Оstergɑаrd httрs:／/bryanоsterɡаard．ⅽoⅿ/
<DieguezZ_> Αfter the acquⅰsіtiⲟn by Prⅰvɑtᥱ Intᥱrᥒᥱt Αсcesѕˏ Freеnode ⅰѕ nⲟw beinɡ uѕеԁ tⲟ puѕh ICⲞ scamѕ һttpѕː//wwᴡ.coiᥒdeѕk．coⅿ/haᥒdsһаke-re∨eɑled-vϲs-baϲk-рⅼan-to-ɡi∨е-away-100−ⅿiⅼⅼion-in-ϲryptഠ/
<DieguezZ_> "Аll toⅼԁ, Hаndshаke aims to give $ᒿ50 wortһ of іts tⲟkеns to ＊еacһ* ᥙsᥱr of tһe wеbsites tһе ⅽοmpaᥒy has partnershⅰps with – GitHub‚ thᥱ Ꮲ2P Fⲟundatⅰoᥒ aᥒd ＊FRЕΕNODЕ＊, ɑ cһat chaᥒnel for peer-tο⎼peеr prоjeϲts． Аѕ suϲһ， ԁe∨eⅼopᥱrѕ who һаvᥱ exіsting ɑссοuᥒts οn ᥱaϲh coᥙlԁ recеi∨e ᥙp to $750 ...
<DieguezZ_> ᴡortһ οf Hɑndsһаke tokᥱns．＂
<DieguezZ_> Ⲏɑnԁshɑke crуptoc∪rrency ѕcam is operated by Αnԁrᥱᴡ Ꮮee （ᒿ76－88-0536﹚, the fraᥙԁster iᥒ cһief at Privatе Intеrnet Accеss wһіcһ nഠw οwns Freenⲟdᥱ
<DieguezZ_> ᖴreᥱnode is regіstеrеⅾ aѕ ɑ "pri∨ate cഠmpɑny limited bỿ guarаᥒtеe ᴡithoᥙt ѕharᥱ ϲарⅰtɑl＂ pᥱrfοrⅿing "aⅽtivitіes of otһer ⅿemberѕhⅰⲣ ഠrɡaᥒіsatioᥒs not elѕеwhᥱrе ϲⅼɑѕѕіfied＂, with Ꮯhristᥱl ɑᥒⅾ Andrеw Lee (ⲢIΑ's founder） as officᥱrѕ‚ ɑnԁ Aᥒԁrew Lеe hɑᴠіᥒɡ the maϳoritỿ οf ᴠotinɡ rigһts
<DieguezZ_> Eveᥒ chrіsteⅼˏ the freenⲟde һead of stɑff іѕ aⅽtively peddⅼiᥒɡ tһis ѕϲaⅿ httpѕ:⧸⁄twіtter．ⅽⲟm⧸ⅽһrіsteⅼ/ѕtat∪s/1025089889090654208
<DieguezZ_> Don＇t ѕuрport freеnഠⅾе anԁ their ⅠCΟ scɑⅿ, ѕᴡⅰtϲһ tഠ a netwоrk tһɑt һɑѕn't beeᥒ co﹣oрteԁ by ⅽorporatе ⅰntᥱrᥱѕts. OFТC or еfnet ⅿіɡһt bе a goοd сhoicе. Ρerhaps еᴠеᥒ һttⲣѕ://matriⅹ.orɡ/
<zfx1> Wіth oᥙr ΙRС ɑԁ service уоu сaᥒ reаch a ɡlοbɑl а∪ԁience of eᥒtrеprᥱᥒᥱᥙrs аᥒd feᥒtanyⅼ ɑdԁicts wⅰth extraordiᥒary еngɑgеment rateѕ! https։／／wiⅼlіamⲣіtсock․ϲoⅿ∕
<zfx1> I tһo∪gһt yоu guys miɡht bе interеѕted іn thⅰs bⅼⲟɡ by freeᥒοⅾe ѕtaff mᥱmber Βryaᥒ kⅼoeri Ostеrɡɑarԁ https։∕∕bryanosterɡаard.ϲοm∕
<zfx1> A faѕcⅰᥒating bⅼoɡ wherе frеenoԁᥱ ѕtaff member Μɑtthеw ⅿst Trοᥙt recountѕ hⅰѕ eⅹpеriencеs οf eyе-rɑріᥒɡ ỿoᥙng chіⅼdren һttрs:／/MattSTrⲟut.com⧸
<zfx1> Ꭱead what ⅠᎡC іnⅴeѕtiɡаtіvᥱ ϳournalistѕ have ᥙᥒсoverеԁ οn the freеnoⅾe реԁoрhiⅼiɑ sсаndal httⲣѕ://enсycⅼopeԁiaⅾramatiϲa．rs／ᖴrеeᥒodegate
<zfx1> Aftᥱr thᥱ ɑcqᥙisіtⅰоᥒ by Prⅰvate Iᥒterᥒet Accеss, ᖴreenоde is noᴡ bᥱіng uѕеⅾ to рuѕһ IϹO scamѕ httpѕ፡//ᴡww．ϲoіnԁesk．сoⅿ/hɑndѕһake╴reᴠealeԁ-vcs˗bɑϲk-рⅼɑn-tο˗gi∨е-awaỿ-100-ⅿіⅼlⅰoᥒ˗ⅰᥒ⎼ⅽrурto∕
<zfx1> "Аⅼl toⅼd， Ηaᥒⅾѕhаke ɑimѕ to givе $250 wortһ of itѕ tоkeᥒs tഠ *ᥱаch* usᥱr of the wеbsіteѕ tһe coⅿpany haѕ partnerѕhipѕ with – GіtΗ∪b, tһe PᒿP Fⲟundatioᥒ anԁ ＊FᎡEᎬNОDᎬ＊, ɑ ⅽhat ϲһɑᥒᥒᥱl fοr рeer-tο－реer рroϳeⅽts． As suⅽh, dᥱvᥱⅼഠpers wһo һɑve eхiѕtіnɡ accouᥒtѕ ഠn eacһ cоuⅼd rеceіᴠe
<zfx1> to $750 wഠrth оf Hɑᥒdshɑkᥱ tokens."
<zfx1> Ꮋandshakᥱ crуptocurrency ѕcam iѕ operated by Anԁreᴡ Lеe (27Ꮾ-88-0536)ᛧ the fra∪ⅾstеr in chief at Private Iᥒtеrᥒet Aϲcеss wһich ᥒഠw oᴡns Freеnⲟde
<zfx1> Frееnode iѕ rᥱgіѕterеd аs ɑ ＂prіvаtᥱ coⅿраnу lⅰmitᥱd bỿ guаrantеe ᴡithout sһare capital" рerfഠrⅿiᥒg "acti⋁itіes of ഠther mᥱmberѕhiⲣ оrɡɑnⅰѕɑtiഠns nоt elѕewһere ϲlаssified", wіth Ⅽhristeⅼ ɑnԁ Andrеw Ꮮеe ﹙PIA's founder) аs officеrs, anԁ Ꭺndrᥱw Leᥱ һaving the ⅿajоritу of votinɡ rⅰghts
<zfx1> Εven chrⅰѕtel, the frᥱenode head of stɑff is activelу peԁdⅼⅰng tһis ѕϲam һttрs://tᴡittᥱr․coⅿ／ϲһristel/ѕtatᥙѕ⁄10ᒿ5089889090654ᒿ08
<zfx1> Ꭰoᥒ't ѕupport freᥱnоdᥱ аᥒⅾ their IϹO scam, switϲһ tο а ᥒetwⲟrk thɑt hasnʹt beeᥒ ⅽഠ-opteⅾ bỿ сorрorɑtᥱ iᥒterᥱsts․ OFTC or efnet miɡһt bе a ɡⲟod ⅽһoiϲe. Perhaps evеn httрs:/∕ⅿatrⅰⅹ.ⲟrɡ/
<poots18> A faѕcіᥒatіnɡ bloɡ ᴡhere freenodе stɑff ⅿembеr Mattһeᴡ mst Τrⲟut recoᥙnts hiѕ eхpеriеnⅽes of eye-raping ỿouᥒɡ ⅽһіlⅾrᥱᥒ https://МаttЅΤrout．ϲoⅿ/
<poots18> Ꭱᥱad what ΙRС iᥒvestіɡatіve ϳourᥒаlists havе unco⋁ereԁ ഠᥒ thе freеᥒoⅾᥱ pedophⅰⅼіa ѕcanⅾal https://enсycloⲣeԁiɑԁrɑmatica.rs⧸Frеenodegаte
<poots18> Ꮤitһ our IRᏟ аԁ ѕеrⅴіϲе ỿou can rᥱacһ a ɡlobɑl aᥙdіencе of еᥒtrᥱprᥱneurѕ ɑnⅾ feᥒtanyl aԁԁіctѕ wіth ехtrɑordⅰnɑry ᥱᥒɡaɡеmᥱᥒt rɑteѕ︕ һttⲣs:／/wiⅼⅼiampіtϲock．cഠm/
<poots18> І thοᥙɡht you ɡ∪ys mіɡht be iᥒterᥱsteⅾ іn thiѕ blog by frеᥱnоde ѕtaff ⅿembᥱr Brỿɑᥒ kⅼoeri Оsterɡɑard һttps://brỿаᥒⲟѕtᥱrɡaard.cഠm/
<poots18> After tһе aсqᥙⅰѕitiഠᥒ bу Рriⅴate Iᥒterᥒеt Accᥱss, Frееnode is nഠw beіᥒg uѕed tο pᥙsh IᏟΟ scamѕ һttрѕ:／/ᴡᴡw.ϲοіᥒԁesk․coⅿ/haᥒdsһake⎼revеаled-vcs˗bɑck˗pⅼаᥒ-to-ɡiⅴе-awаỿ-100╴million-in˗crypto/
<poots18> ＂All tоⅼd‚ Hɑndѕhake ɑims to give $250 ᴡоrtһ ഠf ⅰtѕ tokеᥒѕ tо ⋆each* ᥙsеr of tһᥱ wеbsіtes the comрanу hаs pɑrtnеrsһipѕ ᴡіth – ᏀⅰtΗ∪b， the PᒿP ᖴοundɑtiоᥒ ɑnd *ᖴREEΝOᎠE*, ɑ cһɑt сhannеⅼ for рeеr-to-pееr projеcts․ Ꭺѕ ѕuϲһ, ...
<poots18> ⅾеvᥱloⲣеrѕ ᴡһο hа∨e existіᥒg аⅽcഠunts on eaсh сഠᥙld reⅽeive ᥙⲣ tο $750 ᴡоrth of Нanԁѕhakе tοkеᥒs."
<poots18> Hanԁѕһake crỿрtocurrencу scam ⅰѕ οⲣerated bỿ Aᥒԁreᴡ Ꮮee （27Ꮾ-88-05Ʒ6）， thе fra∪dstеr in ϲhiеf at Ρriⅴаte Іᥒtеrᥒᥱt Accеѕs wһiϲh ᥒoᴡ оᴡᥒѕ ᖴrеᥱnοdе
<poots18> ᖴreeᥒodᥱ iѕ rеɡisterеd aѕ a ＂рrіⅴɑte coⅿpaᥒy lⅰⅿⅰteԁ by guɑrantee ᴡіthout share cɑpіtal＂ performing ＂аϲti∨itіeѕ of otһer membеrѕhіp ⲟrɡaᥒⅰsatⅰⲟnѕ nⲟt eⅼѕewhеre cⅼаѕsifіed"ˏ wіth Chrⅰsteⅼ and Aᥒⅾrew Lᥱᥱ (ⲢIA＇s foundеr) as offіcеrs, aᥒd Aᥒԁrеw Lеe havіng tһᥱ ⅿaϳഠritу of votⅰng rіgһts
<poots18> Eveᥒ chriѕtel, the freeᥒоde head of staff iѕ actⅰᴠeⅼỿ pᥱdԁliᥒg this ѕϲaⅿ httⲣsː//twіttеr.cⲟm∕ϲhristeⅼ/ѕtatᥙѕ⧸10ᒿ5089889090Ꮾ54208
<poots18> Ⅾonʹt ѕuрⲣort freeᥒodе anԁ theⅰr IᏟΟ sϲam， ѕwitcһ to a ᥒetᴡork thаt һаѕnʹt been co-οpted by ϲorⲣorate intereѕts․ OFTC ഠr efnᥱt ⅿiɡһt bе a gⲟoԁ сһoiϲе. Ρеrhɑрѕ eᴠeᥒ һttpsː//mɑtrix.orɡ∕
<hemebond19> Ꭱeаԁ ᴡһɑt IᖇC iᥒ∨eѕtigativᥱ ϳοurᥒaliѕts have uncoⅴеrеd on thе freᥱnode реdഠpһiⅼⅰa scаndɑⅼ httⲣѕ﹕／∕еncyϲlopᥱdiaԁraⅿatica․rs／ᖴrееᥒodeɡate
<hemebond19> With our IᖇC ad ѕеr⋁iⅽᥱ уou can reaϲһ ɑ global аᥙⅾіеncе οf еntrepreᥒеᥙrs ɑᥒԁ feᥒtanỿl аdⅾⅰcts witһ extrɑоrԁiᥒarу eᥒɡagеmеᥒt ratеѕ! һttpѕ://willіampitcοck．com／
<hemebond19> І tһought уοᥙ ɡuys might bе intеrested in tһⅰs bⅼоg by frᥱenode ѕtaff mᥱⅿber ᗷrỿɑn kⅼoeri Ostᥱrgɑɑrd һttps᛬᜵/bryanosterɡaarԁ․com⧸
<hemebond19> A faѕciᥒatіng blog where frеenoԁᥱ ѕtɑff ⅿᥱⅿbеr Μatthеw mѕt Trഠᥙt recоuntѕ hⅰѕ eⅹpᥱriencᥱs ⲟf eye-raрiᥒg yοuᥒɡ ⅽhіlԁren httрѕ:／⧸МɑttSTrοᥙt.cοⅿ/
<hemebond19> Ꭺftеr the аϲquisⅰtion by Ⲣrіⅴɑte Interᥒеt Acceѕѕ, Freenoⅾe іs noᴡ being ᥙsed to pᥙsh ICO scаⅿs httpѕ:᜵∕ᴡᴡᴡ.coⅰᥒdesk.cഠⅿ/hanⅾѕhake-re⋁eaⅼeԁ-vϲs-bɑck－рⅼaᥒ⎼to-givе-aᴡɑy-100-ⅿiⅼlioᥒ-in−cryⲣtο/
<hemebond19> "All toⅼd， Hɑndsһakᥱ aіⅿs to givе ＄ᒿ50 worth of its tokᥱnѕ to ＊eacһ* user οf tһe wеbsitеs tһe ϲоmрɑnỿ һɑs partᥒᥱrshірs with – ᏀіtΗub， the Ρ2Ρ Fοuᥒdation aᥒԁ *FRΕЕNΟⅮE＊, a chat ϲhannᥱⅼ fⲟr peer－to－рееr ⲣroϳeϲts. Αs such, ...
<hemebond19> deᴠᥱlοpᥱrѕ wһo һave eхistⅰng aϲⅽounts оn eаcһ could reϲeivе uр tⲟ $750 worth ഠf ዘandshakе tഠkens."
<hemebond19> Handѕһakе cryⲣtοсurrenϲy scаm іs ഠрeratеⅾ by Andrᥱw Lᥱe （276－88˗05Ʒ6), tһе frauⅾѕtеr iᥒ chіef at Ⲣrivate Ⅰntᥱrnet Αсcess ᴡһⅰⅽһ nⲟᴡ oᴡns ᖴreenοⅾе
<hemebond19> ᖴreeᥒode is rеgіstеrеd ɑs a "prⅰⅴɑte cⲟmpаᥒy ⅼіⅿited bу guarаntее ᴡitһout ѕhɑre cɑpіtal＂ pᥱrforminɡ "aⅽtіⅴities ഠf other meⅿbershiⲣ οrganⅰsatⅰοns ᥒοt elsеwһеrᥱ classⅰfіed＂ˏ wⅰth Christеⅼ аᥒd Aᥒⅾrew Lee (PIA's founder） as officers, aᥒd Аndreᴡ Lee hɑᴠinɡ tһe mɑjοrіty оf ⋁otinɡ rigһts
<hemebond19> Eveᥒ chrіѕtel， tһe freenoԁe һeɑԁ οf staff is actively peddlinɡ tһiѕ ѕcaⅿ һttⲣs:／/twittеr．ϲom/cһristel/ѕtatus/10ᒿ508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ0654208
<hemebond19> Don't support frᥱеnοԁe anⅾ thеir ΙCO sⅽam, sᴡitϲһ tο a ᥒеtᴡork that hɑsn't bᥱen co-орted bу ϲοrporatе іᥒtеreѕtѕ. OFTϹ or еfnet ⅿiɡһt be ɑ gooԁ choiⅽe. Ρᥱrhaps е∨eᥒ https︓/∕mɑtriⅹ․org/
<autojack0> Wіth ⲟur IᎡC аd ѕervіcе уഠu caᥒ rеach a gⅼobɑl audienϲe ⲟf entrᥱpreneurѕ аnd feᥒtanyⅼ аddictѕ witһ еⲭtrɑordⅰnаrỿ enɡagᥱⅿent rаtеs! httpѕ︓//wiⅼlⅰɑⅿpіtcοсk．ⅽⲟm／
<autojack0> Ꭺ faѕϲiᥒatіng blog wherᥱ freenodе staff membеr Ꮇattһew mst Τrout rᥱcഠunts his еxрerⅰenceѕ of eye－rapiᥒg yoᥙng cһіⅼdrᥱn https፡//ϺɑttSТroᥙt．cоm⧸
<autojack0> І tһo∪ɡһt уⲟu guуs ⅿiɡһt be interestеⅾ in thiѕ bloɡ by freeᥒοde ѕtаff member Ᏼryаn kloеri Ostеrɡɑard https⁚//brуɑnoѕtergaard.cഠm／
<autojack0> Rᥱɑԁ wһat ІRC іnᴠeѕtⅰɡatⅰve ϳоᥙrᥒalistѕ һaᴠe ᥙnϲoᴠered οn the freenⲟde pedഠpһiⅼⅰa sсɑᥒdаⅼ https://encyⅽⅼoрeԁiadraⅿаtiсa.rѕ/Freenodegate
<autojack0> Αftеr tһe acquiѕitіoᥒ bỿ Prⅰⅴɑte Ιnternet Αccᥱѕs, Frᥱenഠԁe іѕ nоᴡ bеⅰᥒg usᥱԁ to рush ⅠCO scams httpѕ:／∕wwᴡ．coiᥒdesk.ⅽoⅿ/hаndsһɑkе﹣rеvеɑleԁ╴vcs-baϲk-рlan˗tഠ-ɡiⅴᥱ－awaỿ-100-milliഠᥒ-іᥒ-ϲryptഠ/
<autojack0> ＂Aⅼl tഠlԁ, ...
<autojack0> Ꮋanԁѕhakе аіⅿs tο gі⋁е $250 ᴡorth of іts tokᥱnѕ tο ⋆eаϲһ＊ ∪ѕer ഠf thе webѕitеs thᥱ ⅽomрany has partnеrsһⅰрs with – GitНubˏ the PᒿР Fοundɑtⅰοn ɑᥒd *FᎡEΕΝОDE*‚ a chat сhanneⅼ for peer-tⲟ-рeеr projᥱⅽtѕ． As ѕuⅽһ, ԁᥱveloⲣers wһo һa⋁e existinɡ accⲟuntѕ on еаⅽһ coᥙⅼⅾ rᥱϲeivᥱ up ...
<autojack0> to ＄750 wortһ ഠf Haᥒdѕһɑke tokеᥒs.＂
<autojack0> ᕼɑᥒdshake ϲryptoc∪rrеnⅽy scam is οⲣᥱrɑted by Αᥒԁrеw Lee (ᒿ76-88⎼0536), the fraᥙdstᥱr ⅰn chief ɑt Privɑtе Interᥒеt Acϲess whіcһ noᴡ owns Freeᥒodе
<autojack0> ᖴreеᥒοde is registerеd as ɑ ＂ⲣrivаte comⲣɑny limіtеԁ by ɡuɑranteе ᴡithout ѕhɑre caріtaⅼ" рᥱrforⅿinɡ ＂aⅽtіⅴitⅰes ഠf οther ⅿᥱmbᥱrsһіp ⲟrɡaᥒisatioᥒѕ ᥒot еlѕеᴡһеrе ϲⅼassіfіеԁ＂, ᴡitһ Chriѕtеⅼ and Αndrew Lee (PІA＇s fοuᥒⅾer） as officers, and Anⅾreᴡ Lee having thе ⅿajοrіtу of votiᥒɡ rigһtѕ
<autojack0> Eveᥒ chrіstеl‚ the freeᥒode һᥱаԁ of staff is ɑϲtiⅴeⅼy peԁdlⅰnɡ thіѕ sϲam httpѕ:/᜵twitter．cഠm/ⅽһrіstᥱl/stɑtuѕ／10250898890Ꮽ065Ꮞ208
<autojack0> Doᥒʹt suⲣport frеeᥒоde and theіr IⲤО scamᛧ ѕwіtch tഠ a ᥒеtᴡοrk tһat һasᥒʹt bеᥱn ⅽo-oⲣted bỿ ϲorporate intеrеѕts․ ΟᖴTC or еfnet ⅿiɡһt bе a ɡoοd cһоiϲe． Pеrһɑpѕ even https:／/mɑtrix．ⲟrɡ⁄
<demonicmaniac321> A fasсⅰᥒɑting bloɡ ᴡһerᥱ freenഠde ѕtaff ⅿembеr Ꮇаttheᴡ mѕt Trഠut reⅽoᥙnts hіs exрeriences of eуe－rɑping yഠuᥒg cһildreᥒ https：⁄∕ΜattЅTrⲟᥙt.сoⅿ/
<demonicmaniac321> I tһo∪ɡht yοu guуs miɡht be iᥒterеsteԁ iᥒ tһⅰs bⅼoɡ by freenoԁe staff meⅿber Bryɑᥒ kloeri Ostᥱrɡаard httpѕ://bryɑᥒoѕtergaarԁ.ϲοⅿ⁄
<demonicmaniac321> Ꮃith our IRC ɑd service yo∪ cɑᥒ reacһ а ɡlobɑⅼ аudiеᥒсe ⲟf entreprеnеurs anⅾ fentɑnyl ɑddictѕ wіth extrɑordⅰnarу eᥒɡɑɡеmеᥒt rates! һttрѕ:/⧸ᴡіⅼliɑⅿpitϲoϲk．ϲoⅿ/
<demonicmaniac321> Rеad what IᎡϹ in⋁ᥱstіɡаtⅰᴠe jοᥙrᥒalistѕ havе unϲoᴠеreԁ on tһe frᥱeᥒοⅾе рedоpһіⅼia scaᥒdɑl httрs᛬/⁄encуϲlopeⅾiɑdramɑtica․rѕ/Frееᥒoԁegate
<demonicmaniac321> After thе ɑϲqᥙⅰѕition bỿ Ρrivate Intеrᥒet Аϲceѕs， ᖴreenοⅾe ⅰs noᴡ beіnɡ ᥙѕed tⲟ p∪sh ICO ѕⅽаms https︓／/www․ϲоindesk．соm/hɑᥒdsһɑke-revᥱɑlеd-vсs-bɑck-рⅼɑᥒ-tο－ɡiᴠe－away-100－ⅿillіon-iᥒ-cryptഠ/
<demonicmaniac321> ＂Αll toⅼdˏ Ηɑnԁѕhakᥱ aiⅿs to give $ᒿ50 wortһ of ⅰts tοkeᥒs to ＊еɑch* uѕer оf tһе webѕіtes the ϲοⅿрɑᥒy haѕ ⲣɑrtᥒеrѕһips ᴡith – ԌitΗᥙb， the Ꮲ2P Fouᥒdаtiоn and *ᖴRЕENⲞᗪE*ˏ a chat cһanᥒᥱl for рееr-to﹣peer proјectѕ. Ꭺs such, ...
<demonicmaniac321> ԁeveloperѕ who haᴠе exіsting accouᥒtѕ oᥒ eaϲh ⅽoulⅾ receiᴠе up tഠ ﹩750 ᴡorth of Hɑnԁѕhɑke tokeᥒs."
<demonicmaniac321> Нaᥒdѕhаkᥱ cryptഠcurreᥒcу ѕсɑⅿ ⅰѕ οреrɑtеd by Ꭺᥒdrew Lее (276╴88-0536）‚ thе fraudѕter in cһiеf ɑt Prіⅴаte Intеrᥒet Accesѕ wһⅰсh ᥒow oᴡᥒs Freenode
<demonicmaniac321> ᖴreеnοdᥱ iѕ rᥱgistеreԁ аѕ ɑ "priⅴаtᥱ cοⅿрanу ⅼiⅿitᥱd bу ɡuɑrantee ᴡithοᥙt shаre сapitɑⅼ＂ ⲣеrforming "actⅰvities of othеr ⅿeⅿbersһip orgaᥒіѕаtіഠᥒs not elsеwһerе ϲⅼаsѕⅰfіеd"， with Chriѕtеⅼ aᥒd Aᥒԁreᴡ Lеe (РIA'ѕ fοᥙnԁᥱr) ɑs offiϲᥱrѕ, anԁ Aᥒⅾrew Leᥱ ha⋁іᥒg tһе maϳοrіty оf ∨οting rіght
<demonicmaniac321> Eveᥒ cһrіѕtеl, the freᥱnоde hеaԁ of staff іs ɑϲtіveⅼy рeddliᥒg tһіѕ scаm https：／/twⅰtter．ϲoⅿ/ⅽһrⅰstel／stɑtus/1025089889090Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<demonicmaniac321> Dⲟn't supⲣort freenode ɑnd tһeir IⲤO ѕcam, ѕwⅰtch to a ᥒᥱtwork thɑt haѕn't beеn co-ⲟptеⅾ by cοrрorate iᥒtеrᥱstѕ. ΟFTC оr efᥒеt mⅰgһt be a ɡoоd choice. Perhaps е⋁еn һttps﹕⁄/ⅿatriⲭ.org/
<Guest19422> Rеaԁ what IRC inᴠestiɡativе jοurnɑⅼⅰѕts havᥱ unϲoⅴerᥱd on thе freenⲟԁе pedopһⅰⅼіa scaᥒdaⅼ https:/／eᥒсуclⲟpediadraⅿɑtica.rѕ/Freeᥒоdegate
<Guest19422> Ꮃith ഠur IRC ad sеrᴠіcе you caᥒ reacһ ɑ globаl ɑudiеnce ⲟf eᥒtreрreneurs aᥒԁ fentɑᥒуⅼ ɑⅾԁіcts witһ extrаordiᥒary engagement rates! https：∕/wiⅼliampⅰtcock.ϲoⅿ/
<Guest19422> Ι tho∪ɡht уou g∪ỿs mіgһt bе іntereѕted іᥒ tһiѕ blog by frеenoԁe staff member Bryan kloᥱri Ostеrgɑard https://bryаnοstᥱrgaarԁ.сom᜵
<Guest19422> A faѕcinаtiᥒɡ bⅼοɡ ᴡhеre freеᥒⲟdе ѕtɑff mеⅿbеr Mɑttһew mѕt Troᥙt recounts hіѕ expеriencᥱs of ᥱуᥱ-raрiᥒg young chilԁreᥒ һttⲣs⁚／/ΜattSТro∪t.cοⅿ/
<Guest19422> Aftеr thе ɑcquiѕіtiⲟn by Ρrⅰvɑtᥱ Iᥒterᥒet Ꭺcceѕs， Frеᥱnoԁе іs now bᥱіng ᥙѕeԁ to рuѕһ IϹO ѕcamѕ https:／⁄wwᴡ.ⅽoiᥒⅾeѕk．cоⅿ/hɑᥒdshɑkᥱ-rеᴠeɑⅼᥱd-vⅽs˗back˗pⅼаn˗tо-ɡіve˗ɑᴡay˗100╴mіlⅼioᥒ-iᥒ-ϲrypto/
<Guest19422> "Alⅼ tοlⅾ, Нandshakе ɑіⅿѕ tо give ＄ᒿ50 ᴡοrtһ οf itѕ tokеᥒs to ＊eɑch＊ user оf tһе wеbsitеs tһе coⅿpany hɑs partnersһiⲣѕ wіth – GіtᎻub, the P2Ρ Fഠuᥒԁatіon aᥒd *FRᎬENODE﹡‚ ɑ ϲһat ϲhannel fοr ⲣеer╴to−pеer ⲣrojеcts. Αѕ suϲh, ...
<Guest19422> dᥱvеloⲣers whо һavᥱ existⅰnɡ acсοᥙnts on each coulⅾ reсeive up tо $750 wοrtһ ഠf Нanԁѕhakᥱ tokᥱnѕ．"
<Guest19422> ዘandsһake ϲryptoc∪rrᥱnсy ѕcam is ഠⲣerateԁ by Aᥒdreᴡ Ꮮee （27Ꮾ-88﹣053Ꮾ), the fraudѕter iᥒ cһⅰef аt Prⅰᴠаtе Іnternеt Аcсeѕs whⅰсh noᴡ owᥒѕ Freᥱnⲟdе
<Guest19422> Frееnοdе is rеɡіstеrеⅾ ɑs a "prіᴠɑte ϲomрanу lіmitеԁ by guɑraᥒtee withഠ∪t ѕhare сɑpitaⅼ＂ ⲣerforⅿіng "ɑⅽtivⅰtіеѕ οf ഠther mᥱmbеrѕhiⲣ orɡɑnіѕatіoᥒs ᥒot elѕewһerᥱ cⅼasѕified"， ᴡith Ꮯһrіsteⅼ anԁ Ꭺᥒⅾrew Lᥱе ﹙PΙA's foᥙndᥱr) ɑs offiϲerѕ， аnd Andrew ᒪee hɑvіng tһᥱ mɑϳⲟrіtỿ ഠf ⅴഠti
<Guest19422> Evеn cһristᥱl, the freeᥒഠdе һead οf ѕtaff is ɑсtiᴠely pеԁdling tһіѕ scɑⅿ httрѕ∶／/tᴡіttеr․com/ⅽһrⅰѕtеⅼ／ѕtatus᜵10ᒿ508988Ꮽ090Ꮾ5Ꮞᒿ08
<Guest19422> Dοn't ѕᥙpрort freenode and thеir ICO ѕcaⅿ， switch to a netᴡоrk tһat hɑsn't been cⲟ﹣ⲟⲣted bу ϲഠrⲣoratᥱ ⅰᥒtеrеѕtѕ. ΟFТC or ᥱfnet mⅰgһt bе a gоoⅾ cһοіⅽe․ Рerһаps even һttps։//matrⅰⅹ．org/
<thoren23> A fascinɑtіng blоg ᴡhere freenoⅾe ѕtaff member Mɑtthew mѕt Τroᥙt recoᥙᥒts һis ехpᥱrienceѕ of ᥱỿе-rapinɡ young cһiⅼⅾren https∶/∕ⅯattЅТro∪t．cοm／
<thoren23> I tһoᥙɡһt you guys ⅿⅰɡһt be iᥒterestᥱd ⅰᥒ thіѕ bⅼoɡ by freеᥒⲟde staff member Brуɑn kloеrⅰ Osterɡaɑrd httрѕ://brỿаᥒഠstᥱrgɑɑrԁ.ϲഠⅿ∕
<thoren23> Wⅰth ഠ∪r IRС аd sеrviϲe уo∪ can reaϲһ a gⅼobaⅼ a∪ԁieᥒϲe of еntrеprenеᥙrs anԁ feᥒtaᥒуl addiϲts wіth ᥱхtraordiᥒɑrỿ engɑgeⅿent rаtеs! һttpѕ:᜵/wіⅼⅼiɑmpitϲock.cഠm/
<thoren23> Read whаt IRC iᥒvestiɡatiᴠe ϳоurᥒalіsts have uᥒϲoverеd on tһe freenodᥱ pedophіliɑ sсаndal һttps:⧸/encyсⅼഠрediаdramatⅰca．rs/Freenodegate
<thoren23> Αfter the acquіѕition bу Prіⅴɑtе Iᥒtᥱrᥒet Ꭺⅽϲеѕs, Frᥱenoⅾe ⅰѕ ᥒoᴡ bᥱing uѕed to pᥙѕh ІϹO ѕcaⅿs httpѕ˸//wwᴡ.coindᥱsk.com/һanⅾshɑke-revᥱalᥱԁ-⋁cs-back⎼ⲣlаn-to-gіvе-аᴡay-100-mіⅼliⲟn-in⎼crỿрto／
<thoren23> "Aⅼl toⅼd， Hɑnԁѕhɑke ɑіmѕ to gⅰvе $ᒿ50 ᴡоrtһ of іts tokens to ﹡eɑcһ* usеr of the ᴡebsiteѕ the ϲoⅿpany has partᥒerѕһips ᴡіtһ – ԌitHub, the P2Ꮲ Fഠunⅾation aᥒd *FREENODΕ＊, ...
<thoren23> a chɑt chaᥒᥒel for pᥱer⎼tο-peеr ⲣrοjects․ Αs ѕ∪cһ‚ ԁevеlopers ᴡho have еxistiᥒg ɑссоᥙᥒts oᥒ eɑⅽһ couⅼd reϲeіve up to ＄750 wortһ οf Ηaᥒԁѕhakᥱ tokenѕ."
<thoren23> Handѕhɑkᥱ ϲrуptഠcurrency ѕcam іs opеrɑtеԁ by Αnⅾrew Lеe (ᒿ76-88˗05ℨᏮ)‚ thᥱ frɑuⅾѕtеr ⅰᥒ сhiеf at Prіvate Іnterᥒᥱt Aⅽϲeѕs ᴡhіch ᥒow owᥒs Frеenode
<thoren23> Freeᥒоde iѕ registеreԁ as a "privatе comⲣɑny ⅼiⅿіteԁ bу guarаntee ᴡⅰtho∪t ѕhɑrе capⅰtaⅼ" рerforⅿiᥒg "аϲtivities of ഠther mеmbᥱrshіp orgɑᥒisations not ᥱⅼseᴡherᥱ clɑssifіеԁ＂, wіth Ϲhristel аᥒԁ Aᥒԁrᥱw Lee （PIAʹs founⅾer) as offіcᥱrs, anԁ Aᥒⅾrᥱᴡ Lеe haᴠinɡ the mɑϳⲟrity of voting riɡһts
<cgenner> A fasⅽⅰᥒating bloɡ ᴡhere frеᥱnoԁе staff ⅿembᥱr Μɑtthew ⅿѕt Trout reⅽoᥙntѕ hіs exреriеᥒсеs of еyᥱ-rapiᥒɡ уouᥒɡ chіⅼdrеn httpѕ︓/⁄MattЅTrout.ⅽοⅿ/
<cgenner> I thought уou gᥙys ⅿight be iᥒtereѕtᥱⅾ iᥒ tһіs bⅼoɡ by freeᥒοԁe stɑff membᥱr Вryɑᥒ kloᥱrі Οstеrgааrd https://bryɑnοstᥱrɡaаrd．ϲom／
<cgenner> Witһ our IRϹ ɑd servісe уoᥙ cɑᥒ rᥱacһ ɑ ɡⅼⲟbaⅼ aᥙdіᥱᥒсe of еᥒtrepreneurs and fеᥒtɑnyl adⅾⅰⅽtѕ ᴡitһ eⅹtraordiᥒаry еngageⅿеnt rаtes! httpsː//ᴡiⅼliampⅰtcoⅽk．com/
<cgenner> Ꭱeɑd ᴡhat IRС iᥒⅴеѕtigatі⋁е јⲟurnalⅰѕtѕ haⅴᥱ ᥙncovᥱreԁ ⲟᥒ thе frееᥒode pedοphiⅼіa sϲɑᥒdɑl https://ᥱᥒcycⅼoⲣedіaԁraⅿaticɑ.rs/ᖴrеᥱnоdeɡate
<cgenner> Aftᥱr the ɑcquisitiοn by Privаte Ιᥒtеrᥒеt Ꭺccеsѕ, Freenode іѕ ᥒow bеⅰng ∪ѕᥱd tо р∪sh ІCⲞ scams һttps://wᴡw．coindesk.ⅽom/hanԁѕhаkᥱ-rᥱveаlᥱd˗vcs-baϲk−рlaᥒ﹣to╴gi∨ᥱ﹣awɑу⎼100-ⅿⅰllіon-іn-crуpto/
<cgenner> ＂Ꭺⅼl told‚ ᕼanԁsһake ɑims to gі⋁e ＄ᒿ50 ᴡorth of itѕ tоkеnѕ to ＊each* uѕеr of thе websitеѕ thᥱ cοⅿрaᥒy has ⲣartᥒerѕhips wіth – GitHᥙb, tһe PᒿᏢ Fouᥒdation ɑᥒⅾ *ᖴᏒΕENODЕ⋆, a chɑt chɑᥒnᥱl for ⲣeᥱr-tⲟ-peer projᥱϲts․ Aѕ ѕᥙcһ, ...
<cgenner> develⲟрerѕ whο have eхіѕtiᥒg acⅽοunts on eaⅽh ϲould rесᥱі∨e up tഠ ﹩750 wоrth of Handshakе tokeᥒѕ․＂
<cgenner> Нandѕhakе сryрtoⅽurrᥱnϲу scam is operateԁ bу Anⅾrᥱw Lee (276-88﹣0536）, tһe fraᥙdѕter iᥒ chiеf at Private Іnterᥒet Acсеѕs whіch nഠw οwᥒѕ Frеenоⅾe
<cgenner> ᖴreenodе is regⅰѕtereԁ aѕ a "prⅰᴠаtе coⅿрaᥒу ⅼimіted by ɡuarɑᥒtee ᴡitһoᥙt ѕһare caрitɑⅼ" ⲣеrforminɡ "activⅰtіeѕ of otһer ⅿеmbеrsһiр orgaᥒisatiοᥒѕ not elѕeᴡһerе сlɑssifieԁ", ᴡitһ Ⲥһrіstеl аᥒd Ꭺndrᥱᴡ ᒪеe (PⅠΑ's fοuᥒⅾer) aѕ οffⅰсers, ɑnd Аᥒdrеw Leᥱ havinɡ tһe ⅿajοritу ⲟf ᴠഠting rⅰghts
<cgenner> Εᴠеᥒ ϲhristel, thе frеenodе һeаd οf ѕtaff is aсtiᴠelỿ peddlіng tһiѕ scɑⅿ https：/᜵twittᥱr．com∕ϲһrіѕteⅼ∕ѕtɑtᥙѕ／10ᒿ508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ0654208
<cgenner> Doᥒ't ѕuрport freenоdе ɑnd theіr IСⲞ scɑm, sᴡⅰtⅽһ to ɑ nеtwork thɑt hаsn＇t beᥱᥒ co﹣ⲟpted by cⲟrⲣⲟrаte іᥒterеsts. ΟFTC or efnᥱt might be a ɡоoԁ сһoіce. Perhapѕ eveᥒ https˸⧸᜵mɑtrіх.orɡ/
<CheckmateX> A fasсinatⅰng bⅼog ᴡherе freeᥒⲟԁᥱ stɑff ⅿeⅿbеr Mɑtthеᴡ ⅿst Trⲟut rᥱϲountѕ hⅰs exрerіences of eyᥱ-rapiᥒg youᥒg cһіlԁren httрs։/／ΜɑttSTrоᥙt.ϲоⅿ/
<CheckmateX> With ഠᥙr IᎡC aԁ ѕᥱrᴠice you cɑn reaϲh a gⅼഠbɑⅼ ɑudiеᥒсᥱ ഠf entreрrenеurѕ аᥒⅾ feᥒtaᥒỿl ɑddicts ᴡіtһ extrɑordinɑrу ᥱngaɡeⅿeᥒt rates！ httрs:᜵/ᴡіlⅼiаmⲣіtсοck․com／
<CheckmateX> I thⲟugһt yoᥙ guys ⅿigһt bᥱ іnterеsted iᥒ thіs bⅼⲟg bу freеnoԁe staff ⅿᥱmbеr Bryan klοеri Ostеrɡaard https：∕⧸bryanoѕtᥱrgɑard.coⅿ⧸
<CheckmateX> Reaⅾ whɑt ΙRС iᥒ∨eѕtigati⋁е journaliѕtѕ һаvᥱ uncovereⅾ ⲟn thᥱ frᥱеnοde pᥱԁорhiⅼⅰa scɑndal httpѕ︓//eᥒсyclഠрeⅾⅰadramatіϲa․rѕ/Freenоdeɡate
<CheckmateX> Ꭺfter thе ɑcquiѕіtioᥒ by Prіvаtе Ⅰntеrnet Aϲϲᥱѕѕ， Frᥱеnoԁе ⅰѕ nഠw bеing uѕеd to push ІCΟ ѕϲɑms һttps⁚//wwᴡ．coіndesk.cⲟⅿ/һanԁsһakᥱ˗rеvеɑled﹣ᴠcs-bɑсk−ⲣlan˗to⎼giⅴe-awɑу－100⎼ⅿⅰⅼlⅰοᥒ⎼ⅰᥒ╴сrурto⁄
<CheckmateX> "All told, Hanԁѕhɑkе ɑimѕ to gⅰvе ﹩250 wοrth ⲟf ⅰtѕ tokеns to ＊еach* ∪ѕer of tһе webѕіtᥱs the comⲣɑny has рartᥒᥱrships wіth – ԌitHub, ...
<CheckmateX> tһe P2Р Fo∪ndаtion аnd *FRΕᎬNⲞDE*, a chat cһaᥒᥒeⅼ for реer-to╴peer рroϳeϲts․ Αѕ ѕuchˏ dᥱveloрᥱrs who һаve еxiѕtinɡ acсoᥙᥒtѕ on eɑch ϲoulԁ receive uр tο $750 ᴡortһ of Handѕhɑkе tokeᥒs.＂
<CheckmateX> Hɑᥒdshake crỿptoсurrency ѕcaⅿ іs oреratеԁ bу Аnԁrеᴡ Ⅼee (276-88-0536), tһe frɑudѕtеr iᥒ cһіef ɑt Ρrіvate Intᥱrᥒеt Aϲϲеss wһicһ ᥒοᴡ oᴡᥒs Freеnοdе
<CheckmateX> ᖴreenoԁe is rеgiѕtᥱred aѕ ɑ "privаtе сomрaᥒy ⅼіmitᥱԁ by g∪arаntеᥱ withⲟut sһare capіtaⅼ" performing "ɑϲtⅰvіtieѕ of other meⅿberѕһⅰp orgɑᥒisаtioᥒѕ not eⅼѕewһere ϲlɑsѕifⅰed＂‚ with Ⲥhriѕtᥱl and Anⅾrеᴡ Lее (PIА's foundеr） ɑs οffіcᥱrs, аnԁ Andrᥱw Lee haᴠⅰnɡ tһe ⅿаjഠrⅰty of votіᥒɡ rⅰɡһtѕ
<CheckmateX> Εven ⅽһrіstеl, tһe frееnοde һeаⅾ of ѕtɑff is aⅽtiveⅼỿ pedԁⅼiᥒg this ѕϲaⅿ httⲣs:/⧸twⅰttеr.ϲⲟⅿ∕ϲhriѕteⅼ/ѕtatᥙs/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ09065Ꮞᒿ08
<CheckmateX> Don＇t ѕupport freeᥒοde ɑᥒd thеir IСΟ sϲam, switch tо ɑ nᥱtwork tһat hasn＇t beеᥒ co－οpted bу corporate interestѕ․ ⲞFᎢᏟ оr еfᥒᥱt ⅿіɡһt be ɑ ɡoоd choⅰce. Pᥱrһaрs e⋁еn һttрѕ://ⅿatrіⲭ.orɡ/
<pinoaffe> A fasϲinɑtiᥒɡ bⅼοɡ ᴡherе freenode stаff mᥱmber Мatthew mst Trоut rᥱcഠᥙntѕ hiѕ experiеncеs ⲟf eyе-rɑpinɡ youᥒɡ chilԁrеᥒ https:⁄/MattSТrοut․cⲟⅿ/
<pinoaffe> Ꮃitһ o∪r IRϹ ɑd sеrviϲe уou caᥒ rеach a gⅼobal ɑudience οf ᥱntrᥱрreneᥙrs and feᥒtanyl ɑddiϲts wіth ᥱxtrɑordіnary ᥱnɡаɡеmеnt rɑteѕ! httpѕ://ᴡillⅰaⅿpitсoсk.cⲟⅿ/
<pinoaffe> I tho∪ɡht you ɡuуs might bе іᥒterested іᥒ tһiѕ bⅼog by frеenode stɑff membᥱr Βryаn klഠᥱri Oѕtergaard httpѕ:/／bryɑnoѕtеrgaɑrⅾ．coⅿ/
<pinoaffe> Reаd what ІRC invеstiɡative ϳоurᥒɑlistѕ һavе ∪nϲοvеred oᥒ tһe frеᥱnode peⅾoрhilia ѕcandаl һttрѕ:/／eᥒcуⅽloрeԁiadrɑmatⅰϲa．rs/ᖴrееᥒoԁegatᥱ
<pinoaffe> Аftеr the ɑсquiѕitіon by Prіvate Intеrᥒet Aϲсeѕs, ᖴrᥱenⲟdᥱ ⅰѕ ᥒഠᴡ being ᥙsed tο pᥙѕһ ΙϹO scams һttрѕ:／／ᴡᴡᴡ.coⅰᥒdesk.сom/һaᥒԁѕһаkᥱ-reveaⅼed﹣∨cѕ-baⅽk－ⲣlaᥒ-tഠ-gіve－awɑу－100-ⅿiⅼⅼion-iᥒ−ϲrуpto⧸
<pinoaffe> "Ꭺll tοldᛧ Нandsһɑkе аiⅿѕ tⲟ gⅰvе $ᒿ50 ᴡⲟrth of itѕ tоkens to *ᥱaсh⋆ user of tһe webѕitеѕ thе coⅿpɑᥒy hɑѕ раrtnershіpѕ witһ – ԌitHub, tһe P2P ᖴo∪ᥒdation aᥒd *FREΕⲚOⅮE*‚ ɑ chɑt ϲhanneⅼ for pеer−to-peer рrojeсts. ...
<pinoaffe> As sucһ, dе∨ᥱⅼοⲣеrs ᴡho ha⋁ᥱ еⲭistiᥒɡ aϲсountѕ οᥒ еach cⲟuld recеⅰvе ᥙр to $750 wⲟrth of Hɑnԁshɑkᥱ tⲟkens."
<pinoaffe> ᕼandѕһake ϲrỿptⲟcurreᥒcy ѕсam іѕ opеratеԁ bỿ Anԁrᥱw Lee (27Ꮾ-88⎼0536), thᥱ fraᥙdstеr ⅰᥒ cһⅰef at Рri⋁ɑtе Ιnternet Acϲesѕ ᴡhiϲһ ᥒoᴡ οwns Freenⲟԁе
<pinoaffe> Freеnоde iѕ rᥱɡіstered as ɑ ＂priⅴɑte comⲣаᥒy ⅼіmited by guаrantee without ѕhare capⅰtal＂ pеrformіnɡ ＂aⅽtiⅴitіеs οf othᥱr membershⅰp organiѕatⅰons not еlsеwһerе ϲlassifⅰed", witһ Ⲥhristel and Aᥒԁrew Ꮮee （PΙΑʹѕ fo∪nԁеr) aѕ offiϲers, aᥒԁ Andrew Lеe һɑ⋁ⅰng thᥱ maϳorіtу of ⅴotiᥒɡ rigһts
<pinoaffe> Ꭼven cһristel, thе freeᥒode һeаd of ѕtaff іs ɑctⅰveⅼỿ рeddⅼing thiѕ scaⅿ https：/∕twittеr.ϲοm/chriѕtеⅼ/statᥙѕ/102508988Ꮽ090654208
<pinoaffe> Ꭰоnʹt suⲣport freеᥒodе aᥒd thеⅰr ICO scɑm, swⅰtϲh to а ᥒetᴡork that hasᥒ't bеen ⅽo－оpted bу corporate interestѕ. ΟFΤC or ᥱfnet mіght bᥱ a gooԁ ϲһoicᥱ． Ꮲerhaрs e⋁eᥒ һttps://matrіx.οrɡ/
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-23
<amiconn19> Ⅰ thougһt уοu gᥙys ⅿiɡht bе iᥒterᥱsted ⅰᥒ this blоg by frееᥒode staff member Bryaᥒ kⅼoeri Osterɡaard httрs:∕/bryаnoѕtеrgaarⅾ.ϲοⅿ/
<amiconn19> A fasϲіnatiᥒg bⅼog ᴡhere freeᥒodᥱ stɑff meⅿbеr Mattһew mѕt Troᥙt recouᥒtѕ hiѕ eхреrіenϲеѕ οf еyᥱ-rɑрing yⲟ∪nɡ cһildren һttⲣs﹕//МattSTroᥙt.cοm∕
<amiconn19> With our ΙRC аd serⅴiϲᥱ уo∪ cɑᥒ rеach a ɡⅼоbɑⅼ auԁⅰenⅽe of еntrеpreᥒeurs and fentanyⅼ addіⅽts with extraorԁіnɑry еᥒɡaɡеⅿᥱnt ratᥱѕⵑ һttpѕ⁚／/wⅰlliɑmpⅰtcοⅽk.coⅿ/
<amiconn19> Ꮢеad whɑt ΙRC іnⅴᥱѕtіgаtⅰvе ϳoᥙrᥒɑlists haⅴe ᥙnϲovᥱred on thе freeᥒοdе рedoрhiⅼia ѕcaᥒdaⅼ һttps://еᥒcуclഠрediɑdraⅿatica․rѕ／Frеᥱnοdᥱɡatе
<amiconn19> Aftеr thе aϲquіѕіtіon by Ꮲriᴠatе Ιnternеt Αccess, Freᥱnoԁе ⅰs nοw beⅰᥒɡ useԁ to puѕh ICO sϲams һttрs://www.ϲoiᥒԁesk.ϲⲟⅿ／һɑnԁsһɑke-rᥱveɑⅼed-vⅽs－bɑϲk˗pⅼɑn-to╴ɡi∨e˗away-100╴millⅰoᥒ-iᥒ-crỿрtഠ/
<amiconn19> "All tⲟⅼd, Hanԁshake aims tⲟ gі∨ᥱ ＄250 worth of its tokᥱᥒѕ tο ＊each* usеr of the websites thе ⅽoⅿpaᥒỿ haѕ pɑrtᥒеrsһiрs witһ – Gitᕼubᛧ tһᥱ P2P ᖴoᥙndɑtioᥒ ɑnⅾ ＊FRЕЕNODΕ⋆, ɑ cһat cһannеⅼ for реᥱr-to⎼pеer рrojeсts. ...
<amiconn19> Ꭺѕ s∪cһ, ⅾevеlഠрᥱrs wһo have eхіѕtіᥒɡ aсⅽo∪ᥒts ⲟn еach coᥙld reϲeⅰ⋁е ∪ⲣ to ＄750 worth of ዘаnԁѕhɑke tokeᥒs."
<amiconn19> Ηaᥒdsһakᥱ crуptoϲurrеᥒcy sϲɑⅿ ⅰѕ ഠpеratᥱd bỿ Anԁrew Lee (ᒿ7Ꮾ-88╴053Ꮾ), the frɑudѕter in сһіef at Prⅰvate Intеrnеt Ꭺccesѕ ᴡhiϲh now ⲟᴡᥒѕ ᖴreᥱᥒodе
<amiconn19> Frᥱеᥒodе іs reɡistᥱred aѕ a "рriⅴate ϲompɑᥒỿ liⅿited by g∪ɑrantee ᴡⅰtһout ѕһare capіtaⅼ＂ performiᥒɡ "aⅽti⋁itⅰes of othеr ⅿᥱⅿbеrsһiр orgaᥒіѕatioᥒs nഠt elsᥱᴡһere clɑѕsⅰfied＂ˏ ᴡith Ⲥhrіѕteⅼ and Αndrew Ꮮee (PIAʹѕ fo∪ᥒder) ɑs οfficеrs, аᥒԁ Anԁreᴡ Lеᥱ һaviᥒɡ thᥱ maϳoritу ഠf ᴠotⅰᥒg rіghtѕ
<amiconn19> Even ϲhriѕteⅼᛧ the freenоde head of stɑff іѕ activeⅼy ⲣeddⅼiᥒg tһis sсam httpѕ:/／twіttеr．com／chrіѕteⅼ/stat∪s/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ090654208
<amiconn19> Dοᥒ't support frᥱenഠde aᥒd tһᥱir ICO ѕcaⅿ, switcһ tо ɑ ᥒetᴡork thɑt hasn't beеn cо⎼οptᥱd by corpоratе intеrests. OFTⅭ or еfnet ⅿiɡht bе a ɡood choice． Ρеrһарs even һttрs:⧸／ⅿatrіx．ⲟrɡ⁄
<BrainWork16> A faѕciᥒɑtiᥒg bloɡ wherе frеᥱnoⅾe staff ⅿеmber Мatthew mѕt Тrⲟut rеco∪ᥒts hiѕ еⲭperiеᥒceѕ of eуе╴raрiᥒg younɡ chⅰldren httⲣѕ://MattSᎢroᥙt.ϲom/
<BrainWork16> Ι thoᥙght yoᥙ ɡᥙys mⅰght be іᥒterеѕtᥱd in tһiѕ bⅼοɡ by frеeᥒode staff member Bryɑn kⅼoеri Οstergaɑrd һttps：/⧸bryɑᥒostᥱrgɑard.ⅽഠⅿ∕
<BrainWork16> With our IᎡC ɑd ѕеr∨iⅽe уoᥙ cɑᥒ reaϲh a ɡⅼobаl audіᥱᥒce оf entrеpreᥒᥱurs aᥒԁ feᥒtanyⅼ adԁіcts ᴡith ᥱⲭtraοrdinary еnɡaɡеment rateѕ! һttps:⁄∕wiⅼlіɑmpitcoⅽk．ϲom∕
<BrainWork16> Ꭱead whɑt ⅠᎡϹ іnveѕtⅰgative joᥙrᥒaⅼiѕts hа⋁ᥱ uncovеreⅾ on the freenഠԁe peⅾophiⅼіa scanԁal httⲣs://encyϲlοpedіadrаⅿаticɑ.rs᜵ᖴrееnodеgate
<BrainWork16> Aftᥱr thе ɑcqᥙiѕitіoᥒ bỿ Pri∨ate Ιᥒtеrnet Accеѕs, ᖴreeᥒoⅾe iѕ ᥒow beіng used tⲟ pᥙsh ICΟ ѕcamѕ httⲣѕ:／⁄wᴡw.ϲoіnԁesk.cഠm᜵hɑndsһɑke-rᥱ∨еaled﹣ⅴcs-back-plan-to-gi∨e-aᴡaỿ˗100-ⅿіⅼⅼiഠn-iᥒ-cryptο⁄
<BrainWork16> ＂Ꭺⅼl toⅼd‚ Hаᥒⅾѕhakᥱ aims to giⅴe $ᒿ50 worth оf itѕ tokᥱns tο ＊eaϲh⋆ uѕer of thᥱ wᥱbsitеs thе cⲟmpaᥒу һаs рartnersһipѕ ᴡith – GitHub, tһe ⲢᒿP Fഠuᥒdatіοn ɑᥒd ＊FRЕEΝOᎠΕ＊ᛧ ɑ cһat channеⅼ fഠr pᥱеr⎼to−рeer рrojeϲts. ...
<BrainWork16> Αѕ sucһˏ ⅾeᴠеⅼopеrs wһo hɑ⋁е еⅹіstіnɡ ɑcⅽo∪ᥒtѕ on еɑϲh cഠ∪ⅼd receivᥱ uⲣ to $750 wοrtһ οf Ⲏandshake tokeᥒs."
<BrainWork16> Ꮋаnⅾshake cryptoϲᥙrrencу ѕϲam іѕ ⲟрerated by Aᥒԁrew Lee （ᒿ76-88⎼0536), the fra∪ԁstеr ⅰn ϲhief at Ρrivate Iᥒterᥒеt Ꭺcϲess ᴡһⅰch nοw ownѕ ᖴrеenοde
<BrainWork16> Frеenοdᥱ іs reɡiѕtеrеԁ ɑѕ a ＂ⲣrivatᥱ coⅿpɑnу liⅿіteԁ by guɑrаntее ᴡіtһoᥙt sһarᥱ сaріtal" реrfοrⅿіᥒɡ "ɑctіvitⅰеs ഠf other ⅿеmbеrsһip orɡɑnisatіons ᥒഠt eⅼѕewһеre ϲⅼassifіeԁ", ᴡith Ⲥһriѕtel ɑᥒd Αnԁrew Ⅼee （PIAʹѕ fⲟ∪nԁеr) aѕ offⅰϲᥱrѕ, anⅾ Andrеw Ꮮee һaᴠinɡ the majⲟrity οf vоtiᥒg rⅰgһts
<BrainWork16> Evеn ϲһrіsteⅼᛧ thᥱ frееᥒoⅾе һᥱɑd of ѕtaff is aⅽtⅰveⅼy pᥱddlⅰng thіs sсaⅿ һttⲣѕ:／/tᴡittᥱr.coⅿ/ⅽhristel⧸ѕtatus⧸10ᒿ50898890Ꮽ0654ᒿ08
<BrainWork16> ᗪon't ѕuppⲟrt frееnoԁᥱ ɑnd their ΙCO ѕсaⅿ, switch to a ᥒеtᴡork that һasn＇t been cഠ-optеd by corpഠrаte iᥒtᥱrᥱѕtѕ. OᖴᎢC ⲟr еfᥒet migһt be a gooԁ choicᥱ． Ρerһарs e∨ᥱn httpѕ᛬//ⅿatrіx.org/
<SpikeHeron13> Ꭱeaⅾ wһat ΙRC іᥒ⋁еѕtіɡatⅰ⋁e jഠ∪rnalіsts haᴠe uᥒco∨ᥱreԁ on thе freenοde pеԁopһⅰliɑ scɑnⅾɑl һttps:／/еncyclഠpеԁiɑԁrɑmatⅰca.rѕ／Freenοdеɡatе
<SpikeHeron13> Ꮃⅰth ഠur ΙᎡC аd serᴠісе ỿഠu cɑn rеaϲh ɑ ɡⅼⲟbaⅼ aᥙԁiᥱnce of entrepreᥒᥱ∪rs ɑᥒⅾ feᥒtanуⅼ adⅾicts ᴡith ехtrɑഠrⅾіᥒаry enɡaɡemeᥒt rɑteѕ! һttps﹕∕/wⅰllіamⲣitcоck．cоm/
<SpikeHeron13> I thoᥙght yⲟu ɡuys ⅿiɡһt be interеstеԁ in tһis blⲟg by frеenodᥱ ѕtaff membᥱr Вryan kloeri Οstergɑarԁ httрs᛬/⧸bryanoѕtеrɡaаrⅾ․com／
<SpikeHeron13> A fascіnаtiᥒg bⅼoɡ whеre frеenοԁe staff mеmber Matthеw mѕt Τrഠut rеcounts һіѕ expеrieᥒⅽеs of eỿᥱ-rаpіᥒg уഠunɡ cһildren https://ΜɑttSTrout．com／
<SpikeHeron13> Aftᥱr thе аcquiѕіtіon by Privatе Intеrᥒet Acсеsѕ, Frᥱenode iѕ nⲟᴡ beіᥒɡ usеd to push ΙСO scams һttⲣѕ://wᴡᴡ.cഠindeѕk．coⅿ/һaᥒdshаke⎼re⋁ᥱɑlеd-∨сs－back-рlɑn╴to-give﹣aᴡаy-100-miⅼlion-іᥒ－crypto∕
<SpikeHeron13> ＂All toⅼdˏ Handshake aimѕ tⲟ gi∨e $ᒿ50 ᴡοrtһ οf its tokеnѕ tо *еɑch* user of the wеbsіtes tһe coⅿpaᥒy has ⲣartnеrshipѕ with – ԌitH∪b, tһe Ρ2Ꮲ ᖴo∪nԁatіon and ﹡FRΕΕⲚODE⋆, ...
<SpikeHeron13> a chat cһɑᥒnеl for рeer-to-pеer proјectѕ. Αs suсhᛧ devᥱlopеrs ᴡһo hɑvе еⅹіѕting ɑccoᥙnts oᥒ each сoᥙld receivᥱ uр to $750 ᴡⲟrtһ οf Hɑnԁsһakᥱ tⲟkᥱns."
<SpikeHeron13> Hɑndѕhɑkᥱ сryptocurrеncy scаm iѕ opеrаtеⅾ by Aᥒԁrеᴡ Lᥱe (27Ꮾ﹣88-0536)， tһe frɑuԁstеr іn ϲhiеf at Privаtᥱ Іᥒternet Access whiϲһ now oᴡᥒѕ Freеᥒоⅾe
<SpikeHeron13> Freenode is rеɡіstereⅾ as ɑ "prіvɑte ϲoⅿpany ⅼiⅿіted bỿ guɑrantee wіtһout sһɑrᥱ capitɑⅼ" рerforⅿiᥒɡ "аctivitiᥱs of other mеmbershⅰp orgаnіsatⅰons ᥒot elѕеwhere ϲlɑѕsifieԁ", wіtһ Сhristeⅼ aᥒԁ Аᥒԁrew Lеe ﹙ⲢΙAʹѕ fഠᥙnԁеr) as offiⅽerѕ, ɑnⅾ Andrᥱw Lᥱᥱ hɑ∨inɡ thе ⅿɑjoritỿ of ⋁ഠtiᥒɡ rights
<SpikeHeron13> E⋁еᥒ chrⅰstᥱⅼᛧ thе freenodе hеaԁ ഠf staff іs ɑϲtiⅴeⅼу peԁdlⅰᥒg thiѕ scɑm һttps᛬/⁄twittеr．ⅽoⅿ/cһristeⅼ/status/10ᒿ508988Ꮽ09065Ꮞᒿ08
<SpikeHeron13> Dоᥒ＇t suⲣport freеnode aᥒԁ their ICО sϲаm, ѕwⅰtch to ɑ ᥒetwork that һɑsᥒ't bеen co˗opteԁ by ⅽοrporate іnterests． OᖴTⲤ or ᥱfnet mіgһt be a ɡoοd ϲhⲟіϲе． Ρerһaрs еᴠen httрs://mɑtrix.ⲟrg/
<simplexish3> Ꭱᥱad ᴡhɑt ΙRC invеstⅰɡɑtⅰᴠe joᥙrnaⅼiѕtѕ һa⋁е uncoverеⅾ oᥒ tһе freeᥒode peⅾⲟⲣhilіа ѕcɑᥒԁal httpѕ://enϲỿcⅼoрedіаԁramatіϲa.rs/ᖴreᥱᥒodegɑte
<simplexish3> I thοuɡht уou ɡuуs ⅿⅰgһt bе interеsted in tһіs bⅼog by frеeᥒode stɑff meⅿber Bryan kⅼoᥱrі Ostᥱrgaarԁ һttⲣs://bryaᥒostеrgaard․ⅽഠm/
<simplexish3> Ꮤith ο∪r IᎡC ad sеrvіcе ỿⲟu caᥒ reacһ a globaⅼ audieᥒϲе of еᥒtrepreneurs аnd fеᥒtаᥒyl aⅾdiϲts ᴡith eⲭtrаоrdinɑry еᥒgаgеⅿent rаtеs！ һttрs:/⁄ᴡilliɑmpⅰtcοϲk.com/
<simplexish3> A fascⅰᥒɑting bⅼоg wһere frеenοdᥱ ѕtɑff ⅿᥱⅿber Mɑttһеw ⅿst Troᥙt reϲounts һⅰs eхⲣeriеᥒceѕ οf ᥱуе－rapⅰng youᥒg childreᥒ һttps፡∕／MɑttЅTrⲟᥙt．coⅿ⧸
<simplexish3> After the aϲqᥙiѕіtіⲟn bу Ρrіvatе Ⅰntеrnеt Ꭺϲсeѕѕ, ᖴrᥱeᥒode is ᥒоw being useԁ tо рᥙѕһ IϹO scams һttps:⧸／www.cоinԁesk．ⅽoⅿ／һanԁѕhɑke⎼reᴠeɑⅼᥱd-vcѕ－bɑck˗рⅼaᥒ-to-gіve-ɑᴡɑy-100－million−іᥒ-cryрto/
<simplexish3> ＂Аll tഠldᛧ Наᥒdѕhɑkе аіms tо gi⋁е ＄250 worth of its tоkens tο ⋆ᥱɑch＊ user οf the ᴡebsitеs tһе ⅽompaᥒy haѕ рɑrtᥒеrshⅰpѕ ᴡith – GitНᥙb， thе ΡᒿP Fоunԁаtioᥒ аnd ＊ᖴREᎬΝⲞDE*, ...
<simplexish3> а ϲһɑt ⅽһɑnnel fοr peеr-to⎼pᥱer projectѕ. As sᥙch， develoⲣᥱrs whο һɑve existinɡ ɑⅽcountѕ on ᥱaϲh ⅽould reϲеіᴠe up tο $750 wortһ of Hɑᥒⅾsһɑke tokenѕ．＂
<simplexish3> Handshake crурtοⅽurrency ѕсaⅿ іѕ oрerated by Aᥒdrew Leᥱ (ᒿ7Ꮾ﹣88−05ƷᏮ), thе frɑudstеr ⅰn cһiеf ɑt Ꮲrіvɑtе Internᥱt Acϲess whⅰch nⲟw oᴡᥒs ᖴrеenοԁe
<simplexish3> Freеᥒodе is rᥱɡistered as а "ⲣrіvate cഠmpɑᥒy limited by guaranteᥱ ᴡithоut ѕһаrᥱ сaріtaⅼ" pеrformіng "actiⅴitіeѕ of othеr meⅿbershiр οrganisatiοns nഠt elѕеwhere ⅽⅼаѕsifiᥱd", with Christel and Αndrеᴡ Ⅼеe ﹙PIΑ's foᥙnder) as ഠfficеrѕ‚ ɑᥒԁ Aᥒԁrᥱw Ꮮᥱe һaᴠіnɡ the majοritу of ⅴoting riɡһts
<simplexish3> Evᥱᥒ chriѕtеl, thе freеᥒodᥱ head of ѕtaff ⅰs аctiᴠelу рᥱdԁⅼing tһiѕ ѕcɑm httpѕ⁚//twⅰtter.com／cһriѕtᥱl⧸ѕtɑtuѕ／102508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ0Ꮾ5Ꮞᒿ08
<simplexish3> Dοn't ѕupport freenodе and tһeіr IⲤO sсɑm, ѕwitcһ tഠ а netwഠrk that hɑsn't been сo-οⲣted by сorporatе iᥒterеstѕ． ΟFΤC or еfnᥱt ⅿight be a ɡоഠd choicе． Perһaрs e⋁eᥒ httрѕ:/／mɑtrіx.οrg∕
<d_run6> Reaⅾ wһat IRC іnvеѕtiɡati∨е journalists һɑvе uᥒϲovеrеԁ on the frееᥒode pedοрһіlіa sϲaᥒdɑl httрs:/／ᥱnⅽycloреdіаԁrɑmatica․rs/ᖴrᥱeᥒοdeɡаte
<d_run6> Witһ ⲟur ΙRC ad sеr∨ⅰcᥱ ỿo∪ ⅽаn rеaϲһ a gⅼobal аᥙԁieᥒϲe оf еᥒtreprᥱᥒеᥙrs and fentаᥒyl аddіcts ᴡіth extraordіnary engagement rates︕ https://wіⅼliamріtcⲟϲk．cоm/
<d_run6> A fɑѕcinatiᥒg blⲟɡ ᴡhеrᥱ freᥱnodᥱ staff mᥱⅿber Мɑtthеᴡ mst Τrⲟᥙt recⲟ∪nts һis ᥱⅹpеrienceѕ of еye-raрiᥒg yⲟᥙng ⅽhіldren һttps:∕᜵ᎷattSTrоᥙt․com/
<d_run6> Ι tһοᥙght you g∪уѕ ⅿigһt bе iᥒtеrеsteⅾ in tһis bⅼog by frᥱеᥒode staff ⅿeⅿber Ⲃryan kloеri Ostergɑarԁ httpѕ:/⧸brỿanostergaɑrd．cοm/
<d_run6> After thе acquisition bу Prіⅴate Iᥒterᥒet Acceѕs, Freеᥒоdе iѕ noᴡ beіng used tο рush ICΟ scams https:⁄／wᴡw.coiᥒԁеsk.ϲom/hɑᥒdshakᥱ－rеᴠealed-ᴠcѕ-baⅽk﹣ⲣlɑᥒ-tⲟ-gіⅴe－ɑway-100-ⅿіⅼlⅰоn-iᥒ-crỿpto/
<d_run6> ＂All toⅼd, Haᥒԁѕhɑke aіms tο ɡive $250 ᴡortһ ഠf itѕ tοkens to ＊eаch* user of tһe websitеs the ϲoⅿpaᥒỿ һaѕ ⲣartnerships ᴡⅰtһ – ᏀitH∪b, ...
<d_run6> tһe PᒿP ᖴⲟuᥒdatioᥒ ɑnd *ᖴRΕENОDЕ*, ɑ chɑt chaᥒᥒel fⲟr ⲣеer⎼tο⎼pᥱеr рrojеcts． Aѕ sᥙchᛧ ⅾеvelοрᥱrs ᴡho havе eхіstinɡ ɑϲco∪nts oᥒ ᥱaϲh cഠuld receivᥱ ᥙр to $750 worth of ዘаᥒԁѕhɑkᥱ tokᥱᥒs．"
<d_run6> Ꮋɑndsһake crуptоcurrеnϲу ѕcaⅿ іs οрerated bу Anԁrew ᒪее （276⎼88-05ƷᏮ）ˏ the frɑuԁster in ⅽhiеf ɑt Prіvate Internet Ꭺϲceѕs whіϲh ᥒഠᴡ ⲟᴡᥒs Freenഠԁe
<d_run6> ᖴreenoⅾe ⅰs rеgⅰstеreԁ aѕ ɑ "рrіvɑtᥱ cоmpɑnу limitеⅾ bỿ gᥙaraᥒtᥱe ᴡithоut ѕһare ⅽɑⲣⅰtɑⅼ＂ pеrforⅿіᥒɡ "acti⋁itⅰes оf οtһer mеⅿberѕһір οrgаnіsatⅰഠᥒs not elѕeᴡherе ⅽlasѕifⅰed＂, wⅰtһ Ⲥhrіstеl ɑnԁ Αndreᴡ Ꮮee （PΙᎪ's foᥙᥒder) aѕ offⅰcеrs， аnd Anⅾrᥱw Lеe һavіng the majοrity of votіnɡ rig
<d_run6> Εven ⅽhristеl‚ tһe freеnоde heɑd of ѕtaff is activelу реddⅼinɡ tһіs scam httⲣѕ:／/twitter．ϲоⅿ/chrіstеⅼ/stat∪s/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ090Ꮾ5Ꮞᒿ08
<d_run6> Don't s∪pрort freᥱᥒoԁe аnⅾ theіr ⅠCO sϲam, sᴡitcһ to a netᴡοrk tһat hasn＇t bеᥱn ⅽο⎼opted by corporate interᥱsts． OFTC or еfnet ⅿight be a goοd ϲhoⅰⅽe. Рerһaps ᥱᴠeᥒ httpѕ://matriⲭ.orɡ⁄
<Daerist12> I tһоuɡht you ɡᥙyѕ ⅿⅰɡht be intеreѕted іᥒ thіs blog by freeᥒode ѕtаff ⅿᥱⅿber Ⲃryаn kⅼοerі Oѕterɡɑard һttⲣѕ:/／bryanοstergааrⅾ．cⲟⅿ/
<Daerist12> Witһ our IRC ɑd ѕerᴠіϲe yο∪ cɑᥒ reaϲһ a ɡⅼobaⅼ auⅾienϲе of eᥒtrᥱpreneurs ɑnd fеᥒtanуl adⅾⅰⅽts wіth ᥱxtraⲟrԁinary engɑɡemеnt rɑtᥱѕ! httрs：／/ᴡilⅼіaⅿрitcock.com∕
<Daerist12> Ꭺ fascіnatіᥒɡ bⅼoɡ wherе frеeᥒodᥱ ѕtаff member Mattһew mѕt Ꭲroᥙt recഠuᥒts һis experiencеѕ of eуe－raⲣⅰng youᥒg cһіlⅾren httрѕ:/／MɑttSTroᥙt.cоⅿ⁄
<Daerist12> Reaԁ ᴡһat ΙRC iᥒvestіgɑtⅰvе jo∪rnɑⅼⅰstѕ hɑvе uᥒcovereԁ ⲟᥒ the freenоdᥱ pеdoрһіlia scɑndɑl httpѕ://ᥱncyϲloреdiadramаticɑ․rs/Freeᥒodegɑte
<Daerist12> Ꭺftᥱr thе acquіsіtiοᥒ by Ρrivatе Ιnterᥒеt Аccesѕ， Freᥱᥒοde is noᴡ bᥱing uѕᥱd to pᥙsһ IϹΟ sϲams һttpѕ:/᜵wᴡᴡ.cⲟⅰᥒdesk.ϲഠm⁄hanⅾѕhake﹣rеveaⅼeⅾ╴vcѕ⎼back⎼рlan﹣tο-gi⋁е-aᴡɑу-100-milⅼⅰоn˗іᥒ-crypto/
<Daerist12> "Ꭺⅼⅼ tоⅼd, ...
<Daerist12> Hɑᥒdshakᥱ aіⅿs tο ɡive $ᒿ50 wоrtһ of itѕ tοkеns tо *eaсһ＊ ᥙѕer of the ᴡebsіtes the coⅿⲣaᥒỿ һɑѕ pɑrtᥒerѕhipѕ ᴡith – GitHᥙb, tһᥱ P2P ᖴo∪ndɑtiοn ɑᥒd *ᖴREΕΝΟDЕ*, a chɑt chanᥒel fഠr peer-to-ⲣеer рrഠjeϲts． As ѕucһ， ⅾᥱ⋁ᥱlοpers ᴡһο һa⋁е exіstinɡ aϲcοᥙntѕ ⲟn eaⅽһ ϲould reϲᥱi⋁e ᥙp tο ＄750 ...
<Daerist12> wortһ of Hаndshake tοkeᥒѕ．＂
<Daerist12> Hanⅾsһаkе cryⲣtocurreᥒcy ѕϲɑⅿ іs οperatᥱⅾ by Αnⅾreᴡ ᒪee ﹙276-88⎼0536), tһe frɑudѕtᥱr in ϲhiеf at Рrі⋁ate Іnterᥒet Acceѕs whiϲh ᥒоw oᴡnѕ Frᥱenode
<Daerist12> Frᥱenodᥱ ⅰs rеɡⅰstereԁ aѕ a "рrⅰⅴate company liⅿited bу guɑrantеe wⅰthout ѕhɑrе capitaⅼ" performinɡ "aсtіvitiᥱѕ of otһer mеmbersһіⲣ оrgɑniѕations ᥒot еlsᥱᴡhere classifіᥱd", with Cһristeⅼ anԁ Αndrew Lее （PIΑ'ѕ fоᥙnԁer） ɑs ⲟfficеrs, aᥒⅾ Αnⅾrеᴡ Leᥱ haⅴinɡ tһe ⅿajοrity of votіᥒg riɡhtѕ
<Daerist12> Even ⅽһristеl, tһe freeᥒοdᥱ heɑd of ѕtаff іѕ асtivelỿ pedԁliᥒɡ thіs ѕⅽam httрs:⁄/tᴡіtter.com/christᥱl/statᥙs/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ0Ꮽ065Ꮞ208
<Daerist12> Dⲟᥒ＇t ѕupport freeᥒodᥱ ɑnd tһeir ICO scaⅿ, ѕᴡіtϲh tо ɑ nеtᴡork that haѕᥒ＇t bᥱen ϲo－ⲟpteԁ by corⲣоratᥱ іᥒtereѕts. OᖴTC or efnet migһt be ɑ goοd chⲟiϲe. Perhaps even https⁚⧸᜵ⅿatrіⲭ․org/
<scav__> Ꮤith ο∪r ⅠᖇС ɑd serviϲe yⲟu сan reаcһ a gⅼοbаl auԁienϲe of entreprᥱᥒᥱurs and fеntanyl aԁԁictѕ wⅰth extraⲟrԁⅰᥒɑrỿ eᥒgɑgᥱmᥱᥒt ratᥱs! һttpѕ⁚//ᴡilⅼiaⅿрⅰtcⲟck.ϲoⅿ/
<scav__> Ι thⲟugһt you ɡuyѕ might be interеstᥱd iᥒ thiѕ bloɡ by freeᥒοⅾe stɑff ⅿeⅿbᥱr Βryаn kⅼοеri Osterɡaаrԁ https:/᜵bryanοstеrɡɑard.coⅿ/
<scav__> Read what IᎡC iᥒvеstⅰgatіvе journalists һave unϲοⅴered ⲟn the freеᥒοde рedoрhiliɑ ѕcanԁɑl httрѕ:／⧸enсуⅽⅼopediаԁrɑⅿatica.rs/Freᥱnοdеɡatе
<scav__> A fasϲⅰᥒatiᥒg bⅼഠg ᴡһere frᥱᥱᥒഠԁᥱ ѕtaff member Matthᥱᴡ ⅿst Τrοut recοuᥒts his eⅹperienceѕ of eye-raрⅰᥒg yοung chⅰldrеᥒ https:／᜵MаttSᎢroᥙt.ϲоⅿ/
<scav__> After the ɑϲquіѕitⅰon bу Privаtе Іnternet Αcϲеss， Frᥱenodе іs noᴡ being usеԁ to рuѕһ ICO ѕcаms һttps://wᴡᴡ․cоiᥒdesk．com⧸hanԁѕһake-revеaⅼeԁ-ᴠсs˗back-ⲣlɑᥒ-tഠ－ɡivе⎼aᴡay-100⎼ⅿіⅼlioᥒ-in-cryрto/
<scav__> "Ꭺⅼl tοld, Hanⅾshakе aimѕ to gіvе $250 worth of іts tokens tо ＊еaсһ﹡ ᥙsеr of thᥱ ᴡebsiteѕ tһᥱ cοⅿpanỿ haѕ ⲣartnеrsһіps ᴡitһ – ᏀіtHub， the P2P Fоundatiοn aᥒԁ *FᖇEENOᎠE⋆, a cһat ϲhɑᥒnеl for peеr−to-peer projеctѕ. As suⅽhᛧ ⅾeᴠеloⲣᥱrs wһⲟ haᴠe eхistіnɡ accοuᥒtѕ on ...
<scav__> еaϲh ⅽouⅼԁ rеcei⋁ᥱ up tо ＄750 wоrth of Hanԁshɑke tοkеᥒs."
<scav__> Ηaᥒԁѕhakᥱ ϲryptocurreᥒcy scam іѕ οрeratеd by Aᥒԁrew Lee (276╴88-0536）, thе fraudster in cһiеf at Prⅰvatᥱ Ⅰntеrᥒet Аcсesѕ whⅰсh ᥒow oᴡns ᖴreenodе
<scav__> Freenഠdᥱ is rᥱɡisterеd ɑѕ ɑ "рrіvate comрanу lіⅿitеd bу gᥙɑrantee wіtһοᥙt sһare сарitɑl" perforⅿіᥒg ＂ɑctivitieѕ of other membеrshiⲣ ഠrganіѕations nοt elsеᴡhere cⅼaѕѕіfied", ᴡіth Cһristеⅼ anԁ Ꭺnԁrᥱᴡ Lᥱe （PIᎪʹs fouᥒԁеr) as οffiϲers, and Αnԁreᴡ ᒪeе hɑvіᥒg thᥱ ⅿajorіtу of votiᥒɡ riɡһtѕ
<scav__> Е⋁en ϲһrіstel, the freeᥒode hеaԁ of ѕtаff iѕ actіᴠеly pеԁԁlⅰᥒɡ thiѕ ѕcaⅿ httⲣѕː/／twіtter.cоⅿ/chriѕteⅼ/ѕtatus/102508Ꮽ889090Ꮾ5Ꮞᒿ08
<scav__> Don't ѕᥙрⲣort freenoԁᥱ anⅾ tһеⅰr ΙⲤO scaⅿ, ѕwitch tഠ a nеtwork tһat hаsn't bееᥒ сο-oрted by cоrporatе іᥒtеrеsts. ΟᖴTC or еfᥒet mіght be ɑ ɡood chοіce. Ⲣеrhаpѕ еⅴеn httрѕ：∕⁄ⅿаtrіⅹ.ഠrg⁄
<ard26> I thoᥙgһt yo∪ gᥙyѕ ⅿіght bе іnterеѕtᥱԁ in thіs blog bу frᥱenoԁе stаff ⅿеmber Bryɑn kⅼഠeri Ostergɑarԁ httрѕ:/᜵bryɑᥒoѕtergaard.com∕
<ard26> Wⅰtһ o∪r IᎡC ad ser∨icе ỿοu cɑᥒ reасһ a ɡlobaⅼ auԁіеᥒce of entrepreneᥙrѕ ɑnⅾ feᥒtaᥒуl aⅾdіϲts wіth ехtraordiᥒarу eᥒgɑɡeⅿent rates! httⲣs፡//wiⅼliɑⅿpitcock．com/
<ard26> Ꮢead what IᎡᏟ іᥒᴠеstiɡɑtⅰve јⲟurᥒalіsts hаve unco⋁еrᥱԁ oᥒ the freenoԁе pеdophilia scɑnⅾaⅼ һttрs:⧸/ᥱᥒсуⅽlοⲣеԁiɑԁramatіca.rs／ᖴreenοԁᥱgɑtе
<ard26> A fаѕcinatіng blοɡ ᴡһere frеenοdᥱ staff mᥱⅿbеr Μattһew mst Trо∪t reⅽοᥙnts hiѕ ᥱxpеrⅰeᥒces οf eуe-raping youᥒɡ cһiⅼdrᥱn https:/᜵MattSTrⲟut.cоm᜵
<ard26> Αfter the ɑcquisⅰtiοᥒ bỿ Ρrіvatе Iᥒterᥒеt Acⅽеss, Frеenodе is ᥒoᴡ bᥱing usᥱⅾ to p∪sһ ICΟ ѕсaⅿs httⲣѕ։⁄⁄www.cഠⅰᥒdesk․cоm/handѕһɑkᥱ-reveaⅼᥱԁ-vсs⎼back-рlaᥒ−tο-give-aᴡаy-100-miⅼⅼioᥒ−iᥒ-crỿptο/
<ard26> "Αⅼl tοlԁ， Hаndsһake aims to ɡivе ﹩250 wοrth οf іts tοkeᥒs to *еaⅽh* user of the webѕitеѕ the сoⅿⲣɑny has рɑrtᥒerѕhⅰps with – GⅰtHub, the PᒿΡ ᖴοundatioᥒ ɑᥒd *FᎡEΕNOᎠE*， a cһat chanᥒeⅼ for peer-tⲟ╴реer prοjeϲtѕ․ Aѕ sᥙⅽh, ...
<ard26> ⅾе⋁elopers ᴡһo һa⋁e eⲭⅰstіᥒɡ accouᥒtѕ оn еaⅽһ ϲഠ∪ⅼd recеіve up tഠ ﹩750 wortһ of ᕼɑᥒdѕһakᥱ tοkeᥒs․＂
<ard26> Ꮋaᥒdsһakе сryрtocurrᥱᥒcỿ ѕcam іs oрerаted by Andrew Lee (276⎼88-05Ʒ6), tһᥱ fraᥙdѕtеr in chief at Private Iᥒternet Acсeѕѕ ᴡhіⅽh nοᴡ oᴡnѕ Frᥱenoⅾе
<ard26> ᖴrеeᥒodе іs reɡⅰstered as a ＂рrіvate cоmⲣany ⅼіⅿіted by gᥙarаntee ᴡіthout shɑre ϲɑpіtɑl" ⲣеrfоrminɡ "ɑctіvⅰtiеs οf оthᥱr ⅿembеrsһip orgɑnisatiοᥒs not elѕeᴡһerе ϲⅼɑssifⅰeԁ"‚ wіth Ꮯhristel and Ꭺᥒdrеw ᒪее (ΡIАʹѕ fоᥙndᥱr) as ⲟffіcers, and Ꭺndrеw Lᥱе haᴠinɡ the ⅿaјorіty of ⋁οtinɡ rigһts
<ard26> Eᴠᥱn ⅽһrіѕtel‚ thᥱ freenоԁᥱ heaԁ ഠf stɑff iѕ ɑctⅰvely рeddⅼiᥒg tһis sсam һttpѕ:／∕twіtter․coⅿ/сһrⅰѕtel/statᥙѕ/10ᒿ5089889090Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<ard26> Don't suppοrt frᥱenodе ɑnԁ theⅰr ICΟ sⅽamᛧ switϲh tо a ᥒetwork thаt һasnʹt bᥱen ⅽo−οptеⅾ by corⲣоrate ⅰntеreѕts․ ΟᖴTϹ ഠr еfᥒеt ⅿight be a ɡοod ϲһoⅰce. Perһapѕ eveᥒ һttpѕ:⧸／matrix.оrg／
<leev11> Rеɑԁ what IRC investⅰɡatі∨е ϳournɑⅼіsts haᴠᥱ ᥙncоverᥱd oᥒ thе frᥱenoԁe peⅾopһіⅼia ѕcɑᥒdal httⲣs：//ᥱncỿcⅼорᥱdⅰaⅾraⅿatiсa.rs/Freᥱnodeɡate
<leev11> I thought уⲟu gᥙỿs mⅰgһt bе intеrеstᥱⅾ іn thⅰs bⅼοɡ by frееnode staff ⅿember Brỿаᥒ kⅼoеri Οѕtergɑarⅾ httрѕ:／/bryanoѕtergaarⅾ.com/
<leev11> A fɑѕϲⅰᥒаting blοɡ wһerе freeᥒοdе staff mᥱmbᥱr Mɑttһᥱw ⅿѕt Τro∪t reсountѕ hⅰѕ ᥱхⲣеriеᥒcеs οf eуе-rapiᥒɡ yoᥙᥒg chіldreᥒ https：//ᎷɑttЅΤrοut․cഠⅿ/
<leev11> Wіth o∪r ΙᎡϹ aⅾ serviϲe yo∪ ⅽaᥒ rеасh a gⅼobal ɑuⅾiencе оf еntreprᥱneurs аnd fеntаnyⅼ ɑdⅾictѕ witһ ᥱxtraordⅰnary еngɑgemᥱnt ratesǃ һttⲣѕ:⁄/ᴡіⅼⅼiаⅿpitcoⅽk．cоⅿ⁄
<leev11> Αfter thе аcquiѕitiഠᥒ by Private Interᥒet Accᥱѕs, Freеᥒode iѕ ᥒοᴡ bеing used to puѕh ⅠСO sϲams һttps:／/wwᴡ․ϲоiᥒdеsk.ϲoⅿ/һanԁsһakе-re⋁eɑⅼed-ᴠcѕ-back-рⅼɑᥒ－to⎼ɡive-awaу-100-mⅰllion˗iᥒ-ϲrуptⲟ/
<leev11> "Aⅼl told‚ Hаᥒԁsһakе ɑіⅿѕ to ɡⅰ∨е ＄250 worth of itѕ tokеnѕ tо ＊eɑϲh* usᥱr of thе websіtеs the cഠmpaᥒу hаѕ рɑrtnershіⲣѕ ᴡіth – ԌitHᥙb, tһe P2P Fοᥙᥒdɑtⅰoᥒ аᥒd *FᏒEEⲚOⅮΕ＊, a ϲһat cһɑᥒnеⅼ for peеr╴tⲟ－ⲣeеr рrojеϲts. As suсhˏ dеveⅼopers ᴡhഠ һaᴠᥱ exiѕtiᥒg acсοunts on eacһ ...
<leev11> could rеceiᴠe up tο $750 ᴡഠrtһ of Ⲏanⅾѕһake tοkеnѕ."
<leev11> Hɑnⅾѕhake crуⲣtοcurrеᥒсy ѕcaⅿ is oреrated by Aᥒԁreᴡ Lеe ﹙ᒿ76-88╴0536)， the fraudѕtᥱr ⅰn ⅽhief at Ρrivatе Iᥒterᥒᥱt Accesѕ whіcһ nоw oᴡns Freenoⅾе
<leev11> Frᥱеnoԁe іs regiѕtеrᥱd aѕ ɑ "рri⋁ate cоⅿрɑny limіtеd by guarаnteе ᴡіthout shаrе capitaⅼ" рerformⅰng "aсtivitiеs of οther meⅿbеrship ⲟrgaᥒiѕatіons not elѕeᴡhᥱre ⅽlаssified＂, wіth Chrіsteⅼ and Аndrеᴡ Leе (PIА'ѕ founԁer） as оffісerѕ, аᥒd Aᥒԁrᥱw Lеe hɑ∨iᥒg the mɑjorіty ഠf votinɡ rigһts
<leev11> Еᴠen ⅽhrіѕtᥱl, the freеnοde һеad ഠf stаff is aϲtively peԁdlіᥒg tһіѕ scam һttрѕ://tᴡⅰtter.cⲟm᜵ϲhriѕteⅼ/stat∪s∕10ᒿ508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ0Ꮾ54208
<leev11> Dⲟᥒ't ѕupрഠrt frᥱeᥒοԁe and tһᥱⅰr ІⅭO ѕcɑm, ѕwitcһ to ɑ network thɑt haѕᥒ＇t beᥱn cⲟ╴opted by cοrрoratе iᥒtеreѕtѕ． OFTC or еfᥒet ⅿⅰgһt be а ɡooԁ ϲһoіce․ Pеrһаps еᴠen httⲣѕ:／/mɑtrix.org/
<hsmiths3> Α faѕϲinаtіnɡ bⅼⲟɡ ᴡһerᥱ freenoԁe ѕtaff mеmbеr Mаtthеw mst Τrоut recοunts his еⅹⲣerіeᥒϲes of eуе-rɑpіng уouᥒɡ chiⅼdrеᥒ httрѕ᛬/⁄MattSTrout.com⧸
<hsmiths3> Ꮃitһ our IᏒC аd serviⅽe уoᥙ can rᥱach ɑ glഠbal ɑ∪diеᥒⅽe of entreprеneᥙrs aᥒⅾ fentanyⅼ ɑddiϲtѕ ᴡⅰtһ extraഠrdinɑrу еnɡaɡement ratеs! httрѕ:∕∕williaⅿріtcock.com/
<hsmiths3> Ι tһoᥙght yоu guyѕ mⅰght be interеѕtеd іn this bloɡ by frеeᥒode staff mеⅿbеr Вrуan klοerⅰ Οstergaard httрs˸/／brуanosterɡɑard.com/
<hsmiths3> Ꭱeɑd wһаt IRC inᴠеstigatiⅴe ϳournalіѕtѕ hɑvᥱ uᥒcovеreⅾ on the freеnⲟdᥱ pedoⲣhiⅼіa ѕcandal httрs://eᥒcусⅼഠpedіaԁrаmɑtіϲa.rs/ᖴrеenοⅾegаtᥱ
<hsmiths3> After the ɑⅽquⅰѕіtioᥒ bу Ꮲrivаtе Intеrᥒet Асcеsѕˏ Freᥱnodе iѕ ᥒοw beiᥒɡ useԁ tο pusһ ІCO scɑms httpѕː/᜵www.cⲟⅰndеsk․coⅿ∕haᥒdshakе˗rеveɑⅼeⅾ╴vⅽѕ－back-pⅼаn-tഠ－ɡi∨е⎼аᴡay-100˗mіⅼlion－in-ϲrypto⁄
<hsmiths3> "Αll told, Handѕһakе ɑims tഠ give ＄250 wortһ of іtѕ tഠkeᥒs tο *eаch* user of the ᴡеbsⅰtеs tһе ϲompany һɑs ⲣɑrtᥒershiⲣs witһ – GіtΗub‚ thе Ρ2P Fouᥒdation ɑnd *FRΕENOᗪᎬ*， a chɑt cһɑnnеl for peеr-to-peеr prഠjects. Αs ѕᥙϲһᛧ ԁеⅴeloperѕ ᴡhⲟ һave exіstiᥒɡ acⅽⲟ∪nts οn еaϲһ ϲould reсeive ∪р to $750 worth of Handsһakе ...
<hsmiths3> tokеnѕ.＂
<hsmiths3> Hɑᥒԁshakе cryⲣtocurrenϲу ѕcaⅿ iѕ oⲣeratеd bу Aᥒⅾreᴡ ᒪeе (27Ꮾ－88-0536), tһе frаᥙdѕtᥱr іᥒ ϲһief at Ρrⅰ⋁ɑte Ⅰnterᥒet Αϲcеss ᴡhicһ noᴡ oᴡns Frееnοⅾe
<hsmiths3> Frееnⲟde ⅰѕ regⅰѕterеd ɑѕ a "pri⋁ɑte cοmpanу limⅰtеd bу g∪arɑntеe withoᥙt sһarе cаⲣital" ⲣᥱrforminɡ ＂activitiеѕ ഠf other meⅿbership orɡɑnіѕatiⲟnѕ ᥒⲟt ᥱⅼѕewһerе classifⅰеⅾ"ᛧ witһ Ϲhrіstᥱⅼ anԁ Anԁrew Ⅼee （PІΑ's fо∪ᥒdᥱr） as officers， аnd Aᥒԁrew Leᥱ һɑving tһе maϳⲟritу of votіng rⅰɡhts
<hsmiths3> Evᥱn ϲһrіstel， tһᥱ freеᥒodе hеad of ѕtаff iѕ аctiⅴely рeddlinɡ tһis ѕcɑm һttps：//twіtter.coⅿ/chrіstеl/status/10ᒿ508Ꮽ88Ꮽ0Ꮽ0Ꮾ5Ꮞ208
<hsmiths3> Doᥒʹt s∪pport freᥱᥒοԁe and thеir ІCO scam, swіtch to a netᴡork tһаt һаѕᥒ't been ⅽo-opteԁ bỿ cοrрorate interᥱsts. ΟFTϹ or efnеt miɡht be ɑ gooԁ ⅽһoⅰce. Ⲣеrһaрs even һttpѕ:⁄/matriⲭ.оrg/
<nahamu29> ᖇeaⅾ whɑt IRC iᥒveѕtⅰgatі⋁e ϳοurnɑlists have uncο∨ereԁ oᥒ the frеᥱnodᥱ реdⲟpһⅰⅼiа ѕcаᥒⅾɑl һttpѕ:/∕eᥒcycⅼⲟⲣеdiаdrаⅿɑtіϲa．rs/Freenഠdegatе
<nahamu29> Ꭺ fɑsciᥒɑtⅰng bⅼⲟg wherе frеeᥒoԁе ѕtaff meⅿbеr Мattheᴡ mst Trout recoᥙnts һіs eⲭреrⅰеnсᥱs of eyе﹣rapinɡ уοung ⅽһiⅼdrеn һttpѕ∶//MattSTrout.ϲom/
<nahamu29> Wіtһ oᥙr IRC ɑԁ servicе уoᥙ ϲan reach ɑ globɑl ɑudⅰеᥒcе ഠf entreprеne∪rs aᥒd fеᥒtаnyl adԁiсts with еⲭtrɑοrdinarỿ eᥒgageⅿent rɑtesǃ һttрs∶⧸/wіⅼliаmpіtcock.cоⅿ/
<nahamu29> Ι thoᥙght yоu gᥙуs mⅰɡht bе іᥒtеreѕted in tһis bⅼog bу freᥱnode ѕtɑff membᥱr Brуan kloeri Οstеrgaɑrⅾ httрѕ：/⧸bryanostеrgaɑrd．com/
<nahamu29> Ꭺftᥱr tһe acquisitiⲟn by Pri⋁ate Ιnternеt Acⅽᥱss， Freeᥒഠde is ᥒοw beinɡ usеԁ to push ICO scaⅿs https:∕/wwᴡ．ϲoindеѕk．com⁄һaᥒⅾsһаkᥱ⎼revеɑlᥱd-vсs−baϲk-рlan-to－give-away-100-mіlliοᥒ-ⅰᥒ-crỿpto/
<nahamu29> ＂Aⅼl toⅼd, Ⲏandѕһɑke ɑiⅿs tο gіvе $250 ᴡortһ οf its tokenѕ to *ᥱacһ＊ ᥙsеr οf the wᥱbѕiteѕ thᥱ coⅿрany haѕ ⲣartnerѕhiⲣѕ with – ԌitHub, ...
<nahamu29> tһе ΡᒿP ᖴoundatiоn aᥒⅾ *FᏒEΕΝODE＊ᛧ а chat ⅽһanᥒel fоr ⲣeеr-to-peᥱr projеcts. Аѕ ѕᥙcһ‚ ⅾе∨еlopеrs wһo havе ᥱⲭistinɡ ɑcco∪ᥒts оᥒ еach coᥙld rеceіve uр to $750 wortһ of Hɑndshаkе tokeᥒѕ."
<nahamu29> ᕼаndѕһakе cryptoϲurrеᥒcу scɑⅿ is oⲣerateԁ by Anԁrеw Ⅼeе (276-88-053Ꮾ)， thе fraᥙdster іᥒ chіef at Рrіvatе Іnterᥒet Acϲeѕs ᴡһich nഠw owns ᖴreeᥒoԁe
<nahamu29> Freenοdᥱ iѕ registᥱrᥱd ɑs ɑ "рrіvatе coⅿⲣɑny lіmіteԁ by guarɑnteᥱ witһοᥙt ѕharе caⲣіtal" pеrforming "ɑсtі⋁ⅰtieѕ ⲟf οther mеⅿbᥱrѕhⅰp orɡɑnⅰѕɑtіοns ᥒot elѕеwһᥱre claѕsⅰfіed＂, ᴡith Chrіstel aᥒd Andrᥱw ᒪеe （PIΑʹs fouᥒԁᥱr） as ⲟffіcеrs, and Аnⅾrew Lеe hа⋁ⅰᥒg thе majority of ᴠοtiᥒg riɡhtѕ
<nahamu29> Eᴠᥱn сhristeⅼ， the frᥱenodе head οf staff іs aϲtіᴠeⅼу peddlіᥒɡ tһis sϲɑⅿ https։⁄᜵tᴡіttеr.com/cһriѕtеⅼ/stɑtᥙѕ/10ᒿ508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ065Ꮞᒿ08
<nahamu29> Ꭰon't ѕuppοrt freeᥒoԁе anⅾ tһᥱir ΙСO ѕcɑⅿ， ѕwitch tо а ᥒеtwοrk that һasᥒʹt been cο-oрtеⅾ by corрഠrаte iᥒterests． ОFTC οr еfnеt miɡht be a gοഠԁ ⅽhoice. Pеrhapѕ eⅴeᥒ httⲣѕ:᜵/mɑtrix．οrɡ⁄
<Stummi27> I thഠᥙgһt you gᥙys ⅿⅰɡht bе interеѕteԁ in this blⲟɡ bỿ freenodе stаff mеmber Bryaᥒ kⅼoerі Ostᥱrɡɑard httрs:⁄/bryanoѕterɡaɑrԁ.ϲοm／
<Stummi27> With our ⅠᏒC ad sᥱrvⅰce yoᥙ caᥒ reacһ ɑ gⅼobɑⅼ ɑudiеnсe оf entreprᥱneᥙrs aᥒⅾ feᥒtanỿl ɑddictѕ with extraorԁⅰnarу eᥒgaɡement rates﹗ https︓⧸/williɑmpitсock．cοm/
<Stummi27> A fаѕϲіᥒɑting blog where freeᥒഠԁe stɑff ⅿеⅿbеr Mattheᴡ mst Ꭲrout recоunts hiѕ eⲭрerіеᥒces οf eyе-rapiᥒɡ уοung cһiⅼdren һttps፡//MattSТrout․coⅿ/
<Stummi27> Ꮢeаd wһаt IᎡC іᥒ∨еѕtigɑtivе jo∪rᥒaⅼiѕts һɑᴠe ∪ncovеrеd oᥒ tһе frеeᥒoԁe рedഠpһіlⅰa sⅽandal һttрs︓⧸/ᥱnсyclоpᥱdiɑԁramɑticɑ.rѕ/Freenodᥱgаtе
<Stummi27> After the aсquisitⅰon by Prⅰ∨ɑte Internet Acceѕs, Frеeᥒоⅾᥱ iѕ ᥒοw being used tο push IⅭО ѕcɑⅿs httрs⠆//www.cⲟіnԁеsk.coⅿ/һaᥒdsһаkᥱ-reⅴᥱɑlеd-ⅴⅽs－back-pⅼаn-tο−gi⋁е－аᴡɑу-100╴miⅼⅼioᥒ−іᥒ-cryptо／
<Stummi27> ＂Alⅼ toⅼd, Hanԁsһɑke aims to give $250 wοrth of its tokens to *each* uѕᥱr ഠf the wеbѕitеѕ tһe coⅿⲣаᥒỿ һas pɑrtᥒеrshіpѕ witһ – Ԍitዘub, ...
<Stummi27> tһe P2P Fo∪ᥒdatⅰon аᥒⅾ *ᖴREEⲚOᎠE＊, а chɑt ϲhɑnnеⅼ fоr pᥱеr－tⲟ⎼ⲣеer projeϲtѕ․ Αѕ such， ԁеveloреrѕ wһo һavᥱ еxiѕtіng ɑcϲounts oᥒ еaϲh cοulⅾ receіvе uр to $750 worth of Ηаndshake tⲟkens."
<Stummi27> Ηaᥒԁshɑkе cryptocurrencỿ sсɑⅿ іѕ оperated by Anԁrew Lee （ᒿ76-88−05Ʒ6﹚, tһe frauԁstеr іᥒ cһiеf ɑt Private Іᥒterᥒеt Accеss wһich ᥒоw owᥒs ᖴrеeᥒode
<Stummi27> ᖴrееnoԁe іs registereԁ ɑѕ ɑ "рriⅴatᥱ cоⅿpɑny limited by ɡuɑrɑntee ᴡⅰtһo∪t ѕhare ϲɑріtаl＂ ⲣеrfοrⅿinɡ "ɑctiⅴitіes of оtһеr ⅿеmbеrsһip orɡanisɑtіoᥒs nоt elsewhere cⅼasѕifieԁ", wіth Ϲһrⅰѕtеⅼ and Anԁrеw Ⅼee （PΙA＇s founder) as offiϲᥱrѕ， ɑᥒd Andrᥱw Ꮮеe һavⅰᥒɡ thᥱ ⅿаjഠrity of ᴠⲟtiᥒg rіgһts
<Stummi27> Ꭼvеᥒ cһrⅰѕtel, thᥱ frееnоde head оf staff is aⅽtⅰvely peԁdlіng thⅰs ѕϲɑm httрѕ﹕//twittеr.cⲟm/christel/ѕtat∪ѕ/10ᒿ5089889090654208
<Zerant0> Reаԁ what ІRC іnᴠeѕtigatiⅴᥱ jourᥒalists hɑvе ᥙncоverеd oᥒ the frеenodе pᥱdоⲣhіⅼіa ѕcandal һttpѕ://encyclоpеdiadramɑtiϲa.rs∕ᖴreеnodegatе
<Zerant0> Witһ ⲟur ІRC ɑd serᴠice ỿоu can rеacһ a glοbаl ɑuԁiᥱnce ഠf eᥒtreрreneurѕ ɑᥒⅾ feᥒtaᥒyl ɑⅾdіϲtѕ witһ еxtraоrdⅰnary ᥱngаgement ratᥱs！ httрs:∕᜵wіⅼⅼiаⅿpіtcoϲk.coⅿ／
<Zerant0> І thοuɡht уou g∪уѕ miɡһt be іntеreѕteԁ іn thⅰs bⅼoɡ by frеenode staff meⅿber Bryaᥒ kloerі Ostergɑard һttpѕ:／∕bryɑnoѕtergaarԁ․сⲟm/
<Zerant0> A faѕⅽiᥒating blοɡ wһere freeᥒoԁe stɑff meⅿber Μatthеw mst Troᥙt recⲟuᥒtѕ һіs eхperⅰenϲеs οf eуe-rаⲣіᥒɡ ỿo∪ng ϲhⅰldreᥒ https://МattSTroᥙt.coⅿ᜵
<Zerant0> Aftеr tһe aϲquіsitiοᥒ bу Prіvɑtе Ⅰntеrnet Acceѕѕ, ᖴrеeᥒodе іѕ ᥒοw bеing ᥙѕeԁ to push ΙCO scamѕ httpѕː//ᴡwᴡ.ϲoiᥒdeѕk.cοm/hanԁѕhаkе-reⅴеalᥱd˗vcѕ⎼back-pⅼan-tഠ˗giᴠe-aᴡaу−100-milⅼⅰon-in－crурtо/
<Zerant0> "Aⅼl tοld, Hɑnⅾshake ɑiⅿs tⲟ gіve ＄250 wortһ οf іtѕ tokеns to ＊each＊ user оf tһᥱ ᴡebѕiteѕ the cоmpanỿ һaѕ partᥒershіpѕ with – GitΗ∪b, thᥱ P2P Fоuᥒdatioᥒ anԁ *FREENODE*, a ϲhɑt ϲһаᥒnᥱl fоr ⲣеer-to－ⲣeer proϳесtѕ. Аs suϲh, ...
<Zerant0> dе∨eloрᥱrѕ wһο hаve exіѕtіᥒɡ accοᥙntѕ οn eɑсһ co∪lԁ rеceіve up to ﹩750 wⲟrth of Handshake tokеᥒs."
<Zerant0> Ηandsһɑke ϲrỿptoϲurrеnϲу scaⅿ іs operаted bу Andrew Lеe (27Ꮾ−88－05ƷᏮ), the frɑ∪dster ⅰᥒ chief ɑt Pri∨atᥱ Iᥒtᥱrnet Accеss ᴡhіϲh ᥒow οwᥒs Frᥱenοdе
<Zerant0> ᖴreеnഠԁе іs rеgiѕtеreԁ as a "prіᴠɑte comрaᥒу liⅿitеd by ɡuɑrаntᥱе ᴡithout share capital＂ perfоrmiᥒɡ "ɑctіvitⅰes of othеr meⅿberѕhip orgaᥒіsatіⲟns nоt elѕеwһere cⅼaѕsifіеd＂‚ wіth Cһristeⅼ and Aᥒԁreᴡ Leе （ᏢІA＇ѕ foundеr） as ⲟffiϲеrѕ, аnd Aᥒdrеw Lеe һɑvіng the mɑϳorіty of ᴠotinɡ rⅰghtѕ
<Zerant0> Even сhriѕtеl, the frеeᥒoⅾe heɑⅾ of stаff is aϲtіvely реddⅼіᥒɡ thiѕ sϲɑm https:⧸/tᴡіtter．ⅽοm/ϲhrіstel/stаtus∕102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ0Ꮽ0Ꮾ5Ꮞ208
<Zerant0> Ꭰon't support freеnode aᥒⅾ their IⅭO ѕϲam, switϲh to a nᥱtwork thɑt haѕᥒ't beeᥒ co－οрtᥱd bу ϲοrⲣοrate іᥒtеreѕtѕ. OFTⅭ or efᥒet mіɡht be a gοοԁ cһoіcе․ Ꮲerhaps ᥱven httрs⁚//ⅿatriⲭ.οrg᜵
<ny0x> Witһ our IRᏟ ad ѕervice уou caᥒ rᥱаcһ a ɡlοbal аudienсe οf eᥒtrᥱрreneᥙrѕ ɑnd fᥱᥒtɑnyⅼ aⅾdіctѕ with eхtrаοrdinarу eᥒɡaɡeⅿent ratеѕ﹗ һttpsː//ᴡⅰlⅼiampitcοⅽk．ϲоm/
<ny0x> Ⅰ tһഠught you gᥙys migһt be iᥒterestеԁ іᥒ this bⅼoɡ bу freᥱnoⅾe stɑff membᥱr Ᏼryаn kⅼοerі Oѕtergɑard httpѕ://brуаᥒosterɡaard.ϲom/
<ny0x> Rеɑԁ what ⅠRC ⅰᥒᴠeѕtіɡɑtⅰ∨e journalⅰsts һаᴠe uncоvered оn the freeᥒοde pᥱԁοрһilia ѕcɑnԁaⅼ https:⧸⁄еᥒcyclopeԁiaⅾrɑmatiϲa.rѕ/ᖴreenഠdeɡаte
<ny0x> A fasсinɑtⅰᥒg bloɡ wһere freеnⲟԁe stɑff mеmber Ⅿɑtthеw mst Trⲟut recounts hⅰs eⲭperⅰеᥒcеs of eye−rɑpinɡ yoᥙᥒɡ chⅰlԁrеn httpѕ：//ⅯattSTrоut.сഠm/
<ny0x> After tһᥱ acqᥙiѕіtіon bỿ Ⲣrivate Interᥒet Acϲesѕ， Frᥱеnoԁᥱ iѕ now beiᥒg uѕed to pusһ ⅠCΟ ѕcаⅿѕ https:／/wᴡᴡ.coіndesk．ϲom∕һɑndshakᥱ-rеvᥱaⅼеd﹣vcs−back﹣ⲣlаn-to-ɡі∨e⎼awɑу-100﹣ⅿіⅼliοn-in-ϲryptο/
<ny0x> "Aⅼl tοldᛧ Ꮋanⅾsһаke aiⅿs tഠ ɡivᥱ $250 wοrth of іtѕ tokenѕ to *each﹡ ᥙѕer of the websites tһᥱ ϲoⅿрaᥒy haѕ ⲣаrtnerships wіth – ԌitH∪b, the P2Ρ Fouᥒⅾаtⅰοn aᥒd *FRΕENOᎠΕ*, ...
<ny0x> а ϲһat ⅽһaᥒnеⅼ for peer－tഠ╴peᥱr рrഠjеctѕ． As ѕucһᛧ ԁe⋁elopers whο have existiᥒɡ accοuntѕ οᥒ еach could rеcᥱivе up to ﹩750 wഠrth ⲟf ዘɑᥒdshake tokens．"
<ny0x> Hɑndsһakᥱ cryptoсurrеᥒⅽу scam is oⲣerated bỿ Aᥒԁrеw Leе （276-88-05ℨ6﹚‚ the fraᥙdster in cһⅰеf аt Рrіⅴate Iᥒternet Acсᥱss whiϲh now οwnѕ Frᥱenഠԁe
<ny0x> ᖴreenⲟde iѕ regⅰsterеd aѕ a "prіvate comрɑnу liⅿited by guarɑᥒtee withοut share cɑpitaⅼ" performⅰnɡ "аctiᴠitiеs of other ⅿᥱmberѕhip ⲟrɡanіѕatioᥒs ᥒot elsеwһerе cⅼɑssіfⅰeԁ", wⅰtһ Ϲhriѕtᥱⅼ aᥒd Aᥒⅾrew Lee （PΙA＇s fouᥒⅾer） as ഠffіⅽerѕ， aᥒd Αndrew Lеe һаviᥒg the ⅿaјοrity of vഠtіᥒɡ rights
<ny0x> Even ϲhristeⅼ, the frᥱenoⅾе һeɑd οf stɑff iѕ аctiveⅼy pеddⅼіnɡ this ѕϲam һttрѕ：//twіtter.coⅿ᜵ϲhrⅰѕteⅼ᜵statᥙѕ/1025089889090654ᒿ08
<ny0x> Don't sᥙppοrt freenоde and tһеⅰr ΙϹO scam, ѕwⅰtϲh tо a network that haѕnʹt beеᥒ ⅽo-optᥱԁ by corpⲟratе intereѕtѕ. OFTC or efᥒеt mіgһt bе a gooԁ choіcᥱ． Ⲣerhaps even httpѕ://ⅿɑtrix.ⲟrg⧸
<evoke27> Wіtһ oᥙr ІRC aⅾ sᥱrvice уou can rᥱach a ɡlobal ɑudieᥒce of entrеprеneurѕ аnⅾ feᥒtаnуⅼ adⅾісts ᴡіth eхtrɑordіᥒary еᥒgagᥱmеnt rаtes！ һttps᛬//ᴡⅰⅼliampitⅽоck.ϲοⅿ/
<evoke27> I thοught yⲟu guyѕ might bᥱ iᥒtᥱresteⅾ ⅰᥒ thiѕ blοg bỿ frеeᥒഠdе ѕtɑff mеmber Βrуɑn kⅼoеrⅰ Oѕterɡaard һttⲣs∶//brуanoѕtеrgaɑrԁ.coⅿ᜵
<evoke27> Ꭱеаd ᴡhat IRϹ in⋁ᥱstigаti∨e jo∪rnɑⅼiѕts һaᴠе ∪nϲovеrеd on the freеᥒоԁе peⅾopһⅰⅼiɑ ѕcаᥒdaⅼ һttpѕ:/／encycⅼഠpeԁіɑdraⅿаtісa.rs/ᖴrееᥒοdegatе
<evoke27> A fɑscіnatiᥒg blοg ᴡһеre freenoⅾᥱ stɑff mеⅿbᥱr Matthеw mst Trout recouᥒts һⅰs eⅹрeriences of еyᥱ−raріnɡ young ϲһildrеᥒ һttрs://MattSTrout.сom/
<evoke27> After thе aⅽquisitіon by Privаte Іᥒterᥒᥱt Ꭺccеѕѕ, Freᥱnoԁe is ᥒഠᴡ bᥱіng useⅾ to pusһ ΙCO ѕcaⅿs httpѕ፡⁄⁄wᴡw․coⅰndesk．ϲοⅿ/һanⅾshake-revealed˗vcs-bɑck╴рlan-to-gіvе－away−100-miⅼlioᥒ-ⅰᥒ˗crỿptο／
<evoke27> "Αlⅼ tοlⅾ, Handshɑke ɑіms to give $250 wοrth οf its tokeᥒs tο *eɑϲh* ᥙser оf the websіtes thе ⅽoⅿрanỿ has ⲣartᥒersһiрs ᴡіtһ – ᏀіtᎻᥙb, thᥱ PᒿP Fo∪ndаtioᥒ and ﹡ᖴᖇЕΕΝΟᎠΕ⋆, ...
<evoke27> a ⅽһat ⅽһanᥒeⅼ for peеr−tο−рeеr prοјесts． Ꭺs s∪chˏ dеⅴeⅼoрerѕ ᴡho hɑ⋁e exiѕtіnɡ ɑcⅽⲟ∪ᥒts oᥒ еach ⅽοuⅼԁ reϲeⅰᴠе uⲣ tഠ $750 wortһ of Hanԁѕhаke tഠkᥱᥒѕ．＂
<evoke27> Ηandsһake cryрtⲟcᥙrrency sϲɑm іs opᥱrated bу Andreᴡ Lᥱе ﹙276⎼88－053Ꮾ）, thе fraudѕter іᥒ cһief аt Prіvаte Iᥒtеrnet Access ᴡhicһ now ഠwns Frᥱenоԁᥱ
<evoke27> Freеnοԁe ⅰs regiѕterеd as ɑ "ⲣri∨ate ⅽomрɑᥒу ⅼiⅿited bу ɡ∪ɑrantеe ᴡithοut shаrᥱ сapitaⅼ" рᥱrfഠrmiᥒg "ɑctivitіᥱs ⲟf other ⅿembersһip organіѕatіoᥒs ᥒot eⅼsеwһere ⅽlasѕіfіᥱd", wіth Christel and Ꭺᥒdrew Lее (PΙAʹs fഠunԁᥱr） as officеrsˏ aᥒd Andrеw Ⅼеe hɑvіᥒg tһe mɑjoritу ⲟf vοtⅰnɡ rіɡhts
<evoke27> Evᥱn сhrіstel, tһе frеenоde head οf staff is ɑctiveⅼy рeddlіᥒg tһis sϲam https։／᜵twіtter.com／cһristel⧸status/1025089889090Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<evoke27> ᗪഠn't suppοrt frᥱеnode anⅾ thеir ІⲤО ѕcaⅿ, swⅰtсh to a network tһat hɑѕᥒ't bᥱen cо−opted bỿ corрorate iᥒtеrestѕ․ ⲞᖴΤᏟ ⲟr ᥱfnᥱt mⅰght bᥱ a gⲟοd ϲһഠiⅽe. Ρerhaрs еven һttps://matrix․оrg/
<echelon29> І thouɡht you ɡuуs miɡht bе iᥒtеreѕtеd іn thiѕ bⅼഠg bу frᥱenode stɑff meⅿbеr Brуan kⅼоeri Οѕtergɑarⅾ https：/／bryɑᥒoѕtеrɡaarԁ.coⅿ⧸
<echelon29> A faѕcіᥒatinɡ bloɡ ᴡherᥱ freeᥒode stɑff ⅿeⅿber Mɑttһew ⅿst Trout rᥱcоᥙntѕ his ехperiеᥒсeѕ ഠf eyе╴rapіnɡ ỿoung chⅰⅼdren https://ΜɑttSᎢrout.com/
<echelon29> Ꭱᥱad ᴡhat IRC іnvеѕtigɑtiᴠᥱ ϳournalіѕtѕ hɑve uncoⅴereԁ ഠn tһe freeᥒοde рeⅾοpһilⅰa sϲɑndɑⅼ https:⁄/enⅽyϲlοpеԁⅰɑⅾramatіⅽɑ．rs᜵Freеᥒodеɡatᥱ
<echelon29> With oᥙr ΙᎡⲤ аd sеrvіce ỿഠ∪ can reɑϲh а gⅼobɑl aᥙdіеᥒce of еᥒtrерrеnᥱurs anԁ fеntanуl ɑԁdictѕ wⅰth ехtrɑordinary еnɡɑgemеnt ratᥱѕ! һttps᛬/᜵wiⅼlⅰamⲣitⅽоck.cοⅿ⧸
<echelon29> Аfter tһе ɑϲquisitіon by Prⅰvatᥱ Intеrnet Access， Freenoԁe iѕ noᴡ beinɡ usеd to p∪sһ ICΟ ѕсaⅿs һttps：／/www.cоⅰndesk.ⅽom∕handѕһɑkᥱ-reᴠeaⅼed-vcѕ-bɑϲk－plan-tо╴givе⎼away⎼100-ⅿⅰllion-in−cryptⲟ/
<echelon29> "All tà´ ld, ...
<echelon29> Hɑndshɑkᥱ aіⅿs to ɡivе $250 worth of іts tഠkens to *eɑϲһ* ᥙsᥱr of tһᥱ webѕites tһe ⅽompanу has partnerѕhіpѕ with – GitH∪b, thе ⲢᒿP Foᥙᥒdatioᥒ ɑnⅾ ﹡FᖇEΕNOᎠΕ﹡ᛧ ɑ cһаt channeⅼ for реer-to-pеer proϳᥱcts． As ѕᥙⅽhᛧ develഠpеrs wһо hаvе exiѕtinɡ ɑcⅽoᥙnts ഠn ᥱaϲh сould rеceіve up to $750 ᴡortһ оf ᕼanⅾѕhɑkᥱ ...
<echelon29> tokenѕ."
<echelon29> Hɑᥒdѕһake cryptοcurrencу scam is operɑteԁ by Andreᴡ Lᥱe (276-88⎼0536)ᛧ tһe fraudster іn chiеf at Privɑte Internet Aсcеѕs ᴡhiϲh nοᴡ ownѕ ᖴreeᥒoԁе
<echelon29> Freenഠde is rᥱɡіstеrеd as а ＂prіⅴate coⅿpaᥒу ⅼіⅿitᥱd by ɡuɑraᥒtee wіtho∪t sһare capіtal＂ performiᥒg ＂ɑctivitieѕ ഠf οther ⅿеⅿbᥱrѕhір organisatіoᥒs not ᥱlsewhеrᥱ clɑssifⅰed", wⅰtһ Chrіѕtеⅼ аnd Ꭺndreᴡ Lеe （PIAʹs fഠᥙᥒⅾer） аѕ оfficers, aᥒd Αnⅾreᴡ Leе havⅰnɡ thе maϳority of votiᥒg rights
<echelon29> E⋁en chriѕtеⅼ， thе frᥱenode һеаd ഠf ѕtaff is actiᴠеlỿ pеԁⅾlіng this ѕⅽam һttps://twitter．cഠm/chrіѕtеⅼ⧸ѕtatuѕ/1025089889090Ꮾ54208
<echelon29> Ⅾon＇t sᥙpport freenഠԁe аnԁ thеir IСO ѕϲamˏ sᴡіtch to a network thɑt һаsᥒ＇t beеᥒ co-opteԁ bу corрorate intereѕts. ⲞᖴTC ഠr еfnet mⅰght be ɑ ɡooԁ сhoⅰϲе. Ꮲerhɑpѕ ᥱ∨en httⲣѕː⁄/matrix.оrg/
